# New Chart New Start jan-feb testers (BaByDuSt!!)



## wontgiveup

Ok so last cycle was crazy temps stayed up for a long time Had some Light spotting for 5 days and thought it was just spotting But it was my period im pretty sure of it. I had faint positives on test but they then went negative. Breast still hurt, But im haveing lots of ewcm so im gearing up to OV :happydance: YAY time to BD. Weres everyone at in there Cycle. I have irregurlar cycles. Right now my chart looks like this. :) looking good.
 



Attached Files:







New start New Chart.png
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 25


----------



## wontgiveup

Posting last cycles chart and the test I got yesterday
 



Attached Files:







chart.jpg
File size: 69.3 KB
Views: 34









Please tweek this.jpg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 34


----------



## bazzb

I have irrigular cycles also! I havent had a proper AF since my MC but im on cd 42 i think and according to my chart im 11 dpo


----------



## wontgiveup

BazzB good to see you again YAY thanks for joining Try to Bring more people over lol Your chart is looking good, What did you think of mine did i do the right thing by starting a new one?


----------



## wontgiveup

bazzb said:


> I have irrigular cycles also! I havent had a proper AF since my MC but im on cd 42 i think and according to my chart im 11 dpo

Wow thats alot of spotting :( i hate that for you.


----------



## bazzb

yeah i think i spotted so much much beacuse I had to take a pill to bring on the MC :(

If i were you i would have started a new chart also... i have no idea about how to read charts so thanks for saying mine looks good :)


----------



## nik25

So glad to join a new thread! I had to take progesterone for the last 10 days to bring on my AF. I took my last pill last night and still no AF?? Not sure when I should start. I am kinda crampy though. I'm so ready to just have a normal cycle and take my Femera again this month. Wontgive up, are those HPT?? if so they look positive!


----------



## bazzb

welcome! and gl to all of us :)


----------



## wontgiveup

nik25 said:


> So glad to join a new thread! I had to take progesterone for the last 10 days to bring on my AF. I took my last pill last night and still no AF?? Not sure when I should start. I am kinda crampy though. I'm so ready to just have a normal cycle and take my Femera again this month. Wontgive up, are those HPT?? if so they look positive!

Welcome :hi: And yes there HCg strips From Earlypregnancytest.com I thought so to, but todays didnt look like that i thought they would be darked, so i didnt even bother Posting them, Got agravated and went ahead and Put that spotting this month As AF and started a new chart. And im hopeing you get a regular Period and Ov this time :) And dont worry about not starting your period from the progesterone cause you will it some times took me 12 days :) but it started. I dont take meds anymore we decided to try naturaly for a while :)


----------



## wontgiveup

bazzb said:


> welcome! and gl to all of us :)

No problem Ill help you with your Chart anytime, ment to put this on another post lol but you know what im talking about lol Ugh My boobs still hurt, cant sleep cause I keep thinking maybe im pregnant and It just not showing up in my urin, but i dont want to go to doc and be disapointed


----------



## bazzb

lol thanks hun!


----------



## wontgiveup

Ugh how nice it would be if i knew What happened last cycle, dont know when i ovulated, and now that i think about it i dont think I showed a actual shift befor i got all that spotting so im thinking it wasnt my period at all. But that ok cause my cycle befor that one was 66days long. lol Wth right. Hubby is sick so we didnt bd, i feel like i missed it cause i did get what i think is a positive OV test yesterday. Crazy thing is that Test i took yesterday that i said was negative once it sit and dried it turned A faint purple line. I KNOW IT DOESNT COUNT but i just find it funny sice how none of the others did this, i think test like to mess with my mind. There evil things. 

We over analize Symptoms everymonth Because if your like me You want your Body to tell you your pregnant befor a test will. If only! Wishful thinking.


----------



## bazzb

I have no idea what happened with your last cycle (very odd) I hope you did catch the egg this cycle and get a BFP soon!
I try not to look at test after the time limit, it will just make you excited and then possibly be let down.. Yah lots of womans dont know they are preggo until a missed period..

AFM My temp is still high so guess thats good. Not many smyptoms, i did get a little blah from a cup of tea today but that could be due to lack of food in my tummy.


----------



## wontgiveup

:dust: Grls

Well i think i might have already had my LH serge :happydance: Maybe this means im going to have another Short cycle :)

Grls youll never guess what I did lol I got so bored yesterday that i decorated the house for christmas early this yr, even got my tree :xmas16:up :dohh: What was i thinking lol Neighbors will think im nuts. I have the tree in front of the window this yr. They cant miss it lol :xmas12:
 



Attached Files:







chart oct.png
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## bazzb

LMAO! thats too funny
its only halloween! :)


----------



## wontgiveup

bazzb said:


> LMAO! thats too funny
> its only halloween! :)

LOL i know right LMAO im so silly but hey at least i wont have to worry about it On thanksgiving, thats when we normaly put are tree up. :winkwink:


----------



## bazzb

ohh you are in the states!

I was about to say we have already had thanksgiving lol


----------



## wontgiveup

lol yeah were you from? I live in TN


----------



## bazzb

Canada!

question should my temp drop before/day of AF?


----------



## wontgiveup

yes your temp drops befor af, But you may have some months were you will start af befor the drop and it will slowly deline. But id like to add that If you have a dip and then it shoots back up and stays up thats a indication that implantation has took place :)


----------



## bazzb

I read that before 
Thanks!


----------



## wontgiveup

yw


----------



## wontgiveup

:happydance:I think i od If i did then thats good cause that would mean that i bd 2days prier to the day of...
Hubby has been sick so bdn hasnt happend Wow im loveing the idea that im o so early in my cycle. I hate long cycles
What do you see?
 



Attached Files:







chartchartchart.png
File size: 18 KB
Views: 0


----------



## wontgiveup

Hope hubby has good :spermy: Swim Baby Swim! :winkwink:


----------



## wontgiveup

bazzb said:


> I read that before
> Thanks!

Hows your chart looking has your temp droped yet


----------



## bazzb

you chart looks great ( i think if i am reading it right) :)

My temp was still up today, take a look!


----------



## wontgiveup

bazzb said:


> you chart looks great ( i think if i am reading it right) :)
> 
> My temp was still up today, take a look!

Wow yours is looking triphasic Thats a realy good sign. :thumbup: And ty Im hopeing If not thats ok to maybe i can bd some more to Up my chances


----------



## bazzb

wontgiveup said:


> bazzb said:
> 
> 
> you chart looks great ( i think if i am reading it right) :)
> 
> My temp was still up today, take a look!
> 
> Wow yours is looking triphasic Thats a realy good sign. :thumbup: And ty Im hopeing If not thats ok to maybe i can bd some more to Up my chancesClick to expand...

whats triphasic ? lol!

and it never hurts to BD:sex:


----------



## wontgiveup

:sex:lol I just seen that smiley on another forum and i bursted out laughing i love it lol
Ill post a example of one for you off of fertilty friend.

A triphasic chart shows three levels of temperatures: pre-ovulation, post-ovulation, and then a second rise around 7-10 days after ovulation. Some women with charts that show this pattern turn out to be pregnant. 
A triphasic chart can be promising, however, because progesterone levels generally increase after implantation (7-10 days past ovulation) in conception cycles, and sometimes this results in a triphasic pattern. If your chart shows a second significant thermal shift that begins 7-10 days past ovulation, Fertility Friend will indicate a triphasic pattern in the Pregnancy Monitor.
 



Attached Files:







triphastic.jpg
File size: 62.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## bazzb

ohhh cool!
i didnt have a clue, im new to tempting :)


----------



## wontgiveup

This is were i learned Read all about it Here https://community.babycenter.com/journal/leeach/2853415/all_about_bbt


----------



## bazzb

thanks!

you are full of great info!

I could not tell by my chart if it looked good or not


----------



## bazzb

I will read tonight when i get home :)


----------



## wontgiveup

:sex::spermy: "YAY" lol hubby feeling better lmao My opk today was alot darker then the last couple iv took, The edges of it were super dark. Peeonastick.com says thats a positive :) Swim spermys Swim


----------



## bazzb

Who hoooo!! Lol :)

No Af for me still
I have very mild cramps every now and then


----------



## TWINKLES80

Hi everyone! Testing tomorrow :) 

Baby dust!


----------



## TWINKLES80

Baby dust to all! Lets hope this is a lucky thread!


----------



## bazzb

Good luck testing tomorrow!!


----------



## TWINKLES80

bazzb said:


> Good luck testing tomorrow!!

Bazz! Thanks! Are you testing soon too?

And I'm so sorry for your angel :(


----------



## bazzb

Thank you Xx

I don't think ill test, just waiting on af


----------



## wontgiveup

:happydance:Twinkles so glad to see you on this thread
Praying for your BFP :dust:
BazzB THanks lol


----------



## wontgiveup

BazzB yeah i agree with you wait to see if af shows. Cause all the - early test Bugs me lol. Its so hard tho not to pee on a stick. LOL I bought some frer today! Iv heard of so many women not showing up on a HPt and the only way they had it confirmed was by a blood test. Well My mom told me that she had to have a ultrasound with my brother and a bloodtest with me lol. Miss her wish she was around to talk to RIP Mom. 

Babydust Babydust Babydust GRLS.. :)


----------



## bazzb

happy friday everyone :)

whats new?


----------



## TWINKLES80

bazzb said:


> happy friday everyone :)
> 
> whats new?

Hi Bazz: 

Happy Friday! bfn this am.. but still unsure about o' date so waiting and seeing.. and hoping.. and praying! lol Technically I'm expecting AF today.. but temps are still up thank goodness.. so a little promising! But trying not to get my hopes up. 

How are you? :hugs:


----------



## bazzb

Im okay, my back is aching a little nothing too serious though.. according to FF my AF is due tomorrow.


----------



## TWINKLES80

bazzb said:


> Im okay, my back is aching a little nothing too serious though.. according to FF my AF is due tomorrow.

Praying our your bfp!! 

Not sure if you've chimed in on my chart.. but any input? 

Sorry for your back aches.. i actually had bad ones this month.. but it may because i've been a couch potato lately.. but one thing that's different is that i don't have sore bbs like usual. 

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## bazzb

i dont know much abiut charting, i just started since my MC. but your temp is still up and from what ive been told thats a good thing.!


----------



## wontgiveup

TWINKLES80 said:


> bazzb said:
> 
> 
> Im okay, my back is aching a little nothing too serious though.. according to FF my AF is due tomorrow.
> 
> Praying our your bfp!!
> 
> Not sure if you've chimed in on my chart.. but any input?
> 
> Sorry for your back aches.. i actually had bad ones this month.. but it may because i've been a couch potato lately.. but one thing that's different is that i don't have sore bbs like usual.
> 
> My Ovulation ChartClick to expand...

Wow your chart realy looks good. Im what you call a chart stalker lmao, thats all i do on fertilty friend is look at charts and Then look at mine and compare everymonth it gets stressful lol. Hopeing for your BFP soon.


----------



## wontgiveup

Hey ladys if you dont mind me asking How old u are. Im fixn to turn 24 Dec10th


----------



## wontgiveup

Ok so i dont know much about checking the cervix but if one of u grls have info id greatly apreciate it. Cause i tried to check mine and i felt a hard knot and so know im a little freaked. My temp droped :( I was realy hopeing it would stay up and that i had ovulated or something idk?? Guess this is a good thing I can get some more :sex: in befor i O :happydance: But the hard knot i feel makes me feel that somethings not right or That how it feels when its closed I hope not I want it to be open :growlmad:

We need chart stalkers cause even tho Iv seen alot i still have a hard time reading mine sometimes. Its always nice to have More eyes
 



Attached Files:







jljdf.png
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bazzb

wontgiveup said:


> Hey ladys if you dont mind me asking How old u are. Im fixn to turn 24 Dec10th

Im26 dh is 33


----------



## bazzb

I know nothing About cervical position
I tried once and didn't have a clue lol

My temp is still up today


----------



## TWINKLES80

wontgiveup said:


> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bazzb said:
> 
> 
> Im okay, my back is aching a little nothing too serious though.. according to FF my AF is due tomorrow.
> 
> Praying our your bfp!!
> 
> Not sure if you've chimed in on my chart.. but any input?
> 
> Sorry for your back aches.. i actually had bad ones this month.. but it may because i've been a couch potato lately.. but one thing that's different is that i don't have sore bbs like usual.
> 
> My Ovulation ChartClick to expand...
> 
> Wow your chart realy looks good. Im what you call a chart stalker lmao, thats all i do on fertilty friend is look at charts and Then look at mine and compare everymonth it gets stressful lol. Hopeing for your BFP soon.Click to expand...

Thanks won't give up! Do you have input on when I o'd?? I'm so confused.. 

I'm a chart stalker tooooo!!


----------



## wontgiveup

TWINKLES80 said:


> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bazzb said:
> 
> 
> Im okay, my back is aching a little nothing too serious though.. according to FF my AF is due tomorrow.
> 
> Praying our your bfp!!
> 
> Not sure if you've chimed in on my chart.. but any input?
> 
> Sorry for your back aches.. i actually had bad ones this month.. but it may because i've been a couch potato lately.. but one thing that's different is that i don't have sore bbs like usual.
> 
> My Ovulation ChartClick to expand...
> 
> Wow your chart realy looks good. Im what you call a chart stalker lmao, thats all i do on fertilty friend is look at charts and Then look at mine and compare everymonth it gets stressful lol. Hopeing for your BFP soon.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks won't give up! Do you have input on when I o'd?? I'm so confused..
> 
> I'm a chart stalker tooooo!!Click to expand...

Ok so what i think, Is your body geard up to o on CD19 But delayed and Od on CD 22 or 23. Cause as you can see you had a positive OPK on CD21 And CD22 So CD23 thats when your temp jumped up and Stayed up. So i would wait at least 4 more days to test cause it looks like you od a little latter (your chart is looking great) :)


----------



## wontgiveup

Im 23 and DH will be 24 tomorow :)


----------



## wontgiveup

ugh i should have never ate shrimp cause now i want to throw it up. I LOVE SHRIMP :shrug: Well hope it goes away cause i have :dishes::laundry::cake: to bake :flower:


----------



## TWINKLES80

wontgiveup said:


> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bazzb said:
> 
> 
> Im okay, my back is aching a little nothing too serious though.. according to FF my AF is due tomorrow.
> 
> Praying our your bfp!!
> 
> Not sure if you've chimed in on my chart.. but any input?
> 
> Sorry for your back aches.. i actually had bad ones this month.. but it may because i've been a couch potato lately.. but one thing that's different is that i don't have sore bbs like usual.
> 
> My Ovulation ChartClick to expand...
> 
> Wow your chart realy looks good. Im what you call a chart stalker lmao, thats all i do on fertilty friend is look at charts and Then look at mine and compare everymonth it gets stressful lol. Hopeing for your BFP soon.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks won't give up! Do you have input on when I o'd?? I'm so confused..
> 
> I'm a chart stalker tooooo!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ok so what i think, Is your body geard up to o on CD19 But delayed and Od on CD 22 or 23. Cause as you can see you had a positive OPK on CD21 And CD22 So CD23 thats when your temp jumped up and Stayed up. So i would wait at least 4 more days to test cause it looks like you od a little latter (your chart is looking great) :)Click to expand...

Thanks Wont give up!! I'm going to stay clear of the forums till next week! Have a great weekend!!


----------



## bazzb

take care
be sure to check in next week :)


----------



## wontgiveup

K k have a good weekend ;) 
As for me cant get enough of the forums lol
Hopeing i catch that egg this time


----------



## bazzb

yes i hope u did too!


----------



## wontgiveup

I hope the whole Sperm can live up to 4 days "is true" that would be nice.


----------



## bazzb

ive heard it can be even longer!


----------



## wontgiveup

bazzb said:


> ive heard it can be even longer!

sweet


----------



## wontgiveup

YAY :happydance: So happy, Got a positive OPK today, going to test again in a couple of hours. :cry:Hope this is for real and that we catch that egg!!

2 pics same test What ya think?
 



Attached Files:







positive opk.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 1









positive opk2.jpg
File size: 7.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## bazzb

LooKs pretty posotive'


----------



## wontgiveup

TY for checking ;) "YAY" Waiting on my cross hairs now! Looks like hubby will get a double treat today on his birthday in stead of just ONE LOL :sex::spermy::dust:
How are things your way Bazzb any symptoms?


----------



## wontgiveup

bazzb said:


> LooKs pretty posotive'

Holly Cow your temps look great wish mine did that when i o lol, I must have low progesterone. I know i have something cause as you can see my temps are always in the lower range but thats the norm for me


----------



## bazzb

My af was due today according to my chart but still nothing yet
Just a little crampy and irritable lol


----------



## wontgiveup

"yay" getn excited for you. Hope that darn :witch: doesnt show for you.


----------



## bazzb

Thanks
I'll just be happy either way, so I can move on


----------



## wontgiveup

Def know how that is. Realy hopeing The + opk is correct cause i dont want another LONG LONG cycle. I can do 35 days but no longer. I thanked god for my positive OPK lol. He gets my humor.
 



Attached Files:







new cahrt.png
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Baileeboo77

Hey girls :)


----------



## wontgiveup

Baileeboo77 said:


> Hey girls :)

Hey Grl Welcome :hi: When are you testing again?


----------



## Baileeboo77

Im gonna use a frer tomorrow morning af is due the 8th. My cycles are crazy lol sometimes they are right on others not. I didn't use opks this month because I just didn't want to know lol


----------



## wontgiveup

My cycles are always never the norm. 32-45-55-66 lol my body likes double numbers LMAO. Ov comes when it wants to. This has been the shortest cyle in a while, realy hopeing this is a true +opk. Im so ready to catch that egg Wish hubby would get home Soon:sex: Lol youll learn im very open minded. 
Its his B-day today :cake: Finaly got up off my ass and made his cake lol i hate bakeing. Well not always but today is one of those days. 
Hopeing you get your :bfp: this month :happydance: :dust:


----------



## Baileeboo77

So am I, im just so tired of trying!!! Its so depressing. How old are you and your hubby ?


----------



## wontgiveup

23 he turned 24 today been trying since i was 21 wow When i say it that way it sounds longer
Been together for 8 yrs lol and married since June2010


----------



## Baileeboo77

8 yrs damn! Im really just sad right now. A girl I went to school with sad murdered today, just makes me realize how short life is.
Have you went to a fertility doctor yet ?


----------



## wontgiveup

Sorry for your loss that must be very hard :(
Yes well she sucked so to speak lol. They had me on metformin and Clomid and Provera lol But they never kept up with me they never called when they said they would i never new when to start the meds inless i tracked them down and sometime that would take days :( made me very mad. Went back and she said she wanted to start checking my progesterone Every few weeks i said "ok sounds great" well i went twice was only there for 10 min then they sent me on my way and never called me back its like they just forgot about me. So i called and asked about my progesterone results and they said they never received any results this was 8 days later i may add. WTH right!! well thats not the worst of it They never called to let me no what my hcg levels were when they did a beta once, they said sorry the paper work must have been lost. Had a nurse call me once to tell me that the doc said to start my progesterone in 2 days I said NO that cant be right i just came off of it, the doc is suppost to start me on CLOMID she says oh ummm ok let me get back with you. And when she called she still told me the same damn thing, said the doc had no records of me taking provera, " i had just been in there and she gave me the Script and even written out what days to take it lol i think i still have the slip lol


----------



## wontgiveup

Fixing to start back at my Old Doc office, he knows everything there is to know up until a couple of yrs ago cause he moved practices but hes back YAY I have faith that he will send me for proper test and Wont just say, yeah im pretty sure you have PCOS like the other doc did. He will atleast test for it and send me to docs who can give me answers. But honestly im a walking PCOS. Not as bad as most cases but I have Irregular Cycles Weight fluctuates BAD and I can shave my legs and 10 hours latter they have hair on them again lol. It sucks. But most with pcos hardly ever have a period i have periods just May be a long Cycle befor i get one. MAny women get preg. with it. Sometimes they just need a little help. Were trying naturaly for a while cause the meds made me sick. And its a lot less stress when im not having to run back and fourth to the docs and take the clomid thats what made me sick. BUt hey what ever works i may have to go back on it. THe only thing Im worried about right now is my Low temps. My morning bbt is between 96.3-96.7 Befor i o And then once i o they shoot up to 96.9-97.3 but thats it:shrug:


----------



## wontgiveup

NEXT STEP FERTILTY DOC After TTC for almost 2yrs. Hopefully Doc Phillips will be my hero!!:happydance:


----------



## Baileeboo77

Has your hubby been checked out ? I would have flipped out on that damn Doctor


----------



## wontgiveup

Baileeboo77 said:


> Has your hubby been checked out ? I would have flipped out on that damn Doctor

NOPE i suggested it once But he shrugged it off. lol told funny story on your other thread to cheer you up. I told the nurse that guess ill have to find someone else who will give me the results and answers i ask for!


----------



## Baileeboo77

Do you think he should get checked? Does your insurance pay for your testing?? Lol it made me laugh haha


----------



## wontgiveup

This is way better then FB lol at least i leave with something when i exit Out of this site. Lots of support here that i cant get anywere else and that goes for anything that may be bothering Me. Nice to meet some new Friends :friends: who strugle with the same Thing.


----------



## wontgiveup

Baileeboo77 said:


> Do you think he should get checked? Does your insurance pay for your testing?? Lol it made me laugh haha

Not realy IDK?? it wouldnt hurt! Im sure that when i see a fertilty doc or maybe even just my norm doc He may suggest it. When they do, For sure thing Ill have him checked, if i have to drag him lol Not sure about the insurance. Hope it covers Most of fertility treatments. If not i guess will just have to figure it out.


Do u know what they would have to do if he did have a Bad sperm count?


----------



## bazzb

I think they would give him vitamins and possibly do an Iui but I dunno for sure just what I've heard


----------



## Baileeboo77

I don't think they do much but prescribe vitamins. Not much they can do about sperm!


----------



## wontgiveup

Sorry ladys but i need to rant. Why is it when ever BD is planed It never happens, hes ether sick or not around WTH. He knows about my positive opk and he didnt say a damn thing other then look at me with the pity look ( i know hes not feeling good but come on Your not dyeing) Does he not realize how hard it is for me to get a + like that. We had sex this morning do u ladys think thats good enough or should i be worried. Im just more sad then anything I just Dont want another BFN and to top it off I dont want to blame it on Him but It TAKES TWO!! :(


----------



## wontgiveup

Ok i realize im being selfish:cry: Hes sick i understand Im not upset with him im just mad at the fact. Ya know Thats all


----------



## Babo

Hello everyone, I've got my positive OPK on Friday and we dtd twice a couple of days before that and on Friday. OPK was still positive yesterday but weren't able to BD so will hope to fit one in today! Can't hurt can it?!

This is our 4th month ttc. really hoping for a BFP for Christmas, ultimate Christmas present!


----------



## Baileeboo77

You should be good if you bd'ed this morning. I hate when my hubby does that shit. I love sex he says I wear him out haha. Im like your young you should want it all the time !

Babo omg I know I want the ultimate Christmas present too !!!! You should be covered with the bd!


----------



## bazzb

If you did the deed in the am u should be fine!
I only used opk one cycle And when I got my first positive he had Just had dental surgery and was not in the mood. But I made him bd lolol
And it worked, so now he knows not to pass up bd If I have a positive opk lol


----------



## wontgiveup

Babo said:


> Hello everyone, I've got my positive OPK on Friday and we dtd twice a couple of days before that and on Friday. OPK was still positive yesterday but weren't able to BD so will hope to fit one in today! Can't hurt can it?!
> 
> This is our 4th month ttc. really hoping for a BFP for Christmas, ultimate Christmas present!

Nope Cant Hurt :) Welcome :hi:


----------



## wontgiveup

"YAY" MOre Darker Positive OPKs, And so excited to here you ladys have O'd :happydance:
And Hubby is feeling lots better YAY
 



Attached Files:







hklgjdlkhj.png
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 1









POSITIVE+OPK.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Baileeboo77

Dang that opk is super dark !!!


----------



## wontgiveup

BAILEEBOO- I know i cant believe it im so happy lol For anyone who never sees a Positive OPK Knows how this feels :happydance::sex: Lots of HappyDanceing&BD How is everyone today? 

"just found out Mom is in the Er with my 5yr old brothernlaw Get stiches in the head, Hes daddy was cutn firewood when a piece flu back and hit him"


----------



## wontgiveup

Grls how do i get Signatures?


----------



## Babo

wontgiveup said:


> Grls how do i get Signatures?

You can change it in the User CP section. If you want tickers, loads of sites do them but make sure you choose the right one as some aren't in the right format to show up on forums.


----------



## Babo

Oh yes, managed to seduce the DH again! :smug:

So we have had some fairly well timed :sex: so hopefully there will be plenty of :spermy: to meet my egg! 

Here's hoping for :bfp: in 12 days time!


----------



## Baileeboo77

Im ok today been really dizzy you ?


----------



## wontgiveup

Been good, I was dizzy mon and tues. thought i was getn sick but feeling better now.Hope you feel better. Im doing great today lol Im just in a good mood cause of my opk lol


----------



## Baileeboo77

I bet lol that opk was so dark !


----------



## bazzb

I'm ok
Super exhausted N a mild headache


----------



## wontgiveup

I think iv come to the conclusion that all this worrying about never haveing a baby Is a wast of my time. I think are problem is not haveing sex at the appropriate time. Even tho my cycles are long I still need to use opks i think that if i had been useing them this last yr We might all ready be expecting but i didnt like useing them cause I never new when to start taking them cause i never know when i might ov. But after finding that site and ordering 50 of them. No worrys now lol i can test as much as I want. And Feel hopefull Once i see that +opk. I strongly recomend them There good test. Earlypregnancytest.com


----------



## wontgiveup

Hope tomorow is a better day for you two :( One says Bitchy lol (then again im always like that lol) and the other says BLA. I have those days alot just hopein it gets better for you guys. Im sure befor this cycle is over with ill be the same damn way. Tired of disapointment. Guess thats why im in a good mood thought for sure the opk would disapoint me to lol but They didnt!! :sleep: Night Sorry for any type o's lol Typeing in the dark while hubby tries to sleep.

Bazzb your chart still looks good High hopes for you this month. Do you chart your BDn It helps


----------



## Baileeboo77

Haha yeah im always bitchy, im so crampy I wish af would show up already.

Yeah I wish I could stop worrying lol, hope you can though!


----------



## bazzb

Temp still up today too!
What's Bdn? Lol sorry so new to charting


----------



## Baileeboo77

Bazzb it means Having sex, and damn af showed this morning :(


----------



## bazzb

Oh no! SO SORRY XXXX

I do record when I BD LOL
its not showing when you view my chart though, but if i log in i see it!


----------



## Baileeboo77

Lol yes, it took me a long time to understand all this lingo on here.


----------



## bazzb

lol thanks!
I just find it hard understanding the charts


----------



## wontgiveup

Sorry Bailie :( Maybe Dec will be your month. Are you going to use opks this next cycle?

Bazzb Your chart looks amazing it realy does ill be surprised if you dont see a + this month!
Have u tested yet? I would try a freer or a ClearBlue Digital(only) other test suck even tho the dollar store test are as good as the rest and cheaper :)


----------



## bazzb

wontgiveup said:


> Sorry Bailie :( Maybe Dec will be your month. Are you going to use opks this next cycle?
> 
> Bazzb Your chart looks amazing it realy does ill be surprised if you dont see a + this month!
> Have u tested yet? I would try a freer or a ClearBlue Digital(only) other test suck even tho the dollar store test are as good as the rest and cheaper :)

Well it would be nice to get a BFP instead of AF:thumbup:

I have not tested, i get scared :(:dohh:


----------



## Baileeboo77

can y'all explain charting to me I never have done it. I don't understand it and yes im going to use them this month.


----------



## bazzb

Baileeboo77 said:


> can y'all explain charting to me I never have done it. I don't understand it and yes im going to use them this month.

ill let wontgiveup explain it, im not very good (newbie) and she seems to be great at telling me whats going on with mine :):thumbup:


----------



## Baileeboo77

Lol ok :)


----------



## wontgiveup

Of coarse, Ill help anyway i can. Pic a time that you will be taking your temp(First waking time) I recomend useing Fertilityfriend.com its amazing and free, but i do have VIP acess cause i paid for it this month im loveing it. Once you take your temp Your BBT themo.. will record it for you. So once you fall back asleep you can just look at it at a latter time and Record it on Your CHART. You will see Two Dif Temps. Your Pre BEFORE O temps (lower) And your Post AFTER o temps (will be higher) YOur post is when you will see your crosshairs on your chart. Try to take your temp at the same time everymorning dont worry about a Dif, So if you take your temp at 6:30am everymorning and you wake up At 5am You can adjust it on this site. https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php
:) If its just a 15-20 min dif, dont worry about adjusting it. I can help read your chart once you start. Im going to give you a web site that will help so much, i keep it in my fav.. So i can always go back to it. 

ALL ABOUT BBT https://community.babycenter.com/journal/leeach/2853415/all_about_bbt




NOTE: BBT themo... At walmart for 8$ works great
OPKs from earlypregnegnacytest.com 
you can get a KIT of 50opks for 34.95 Free 15 Preg TEST :)


----------



## bazzb

i bought the basal thermo but once it turns off my temp isnt there when i turn it back on! what am i doing wrong lol


----------



## bazzb

on the box it said it would stay there until i turned it on again.. lol maybe i should read the instructions..


----------



## wontgiveup

Ill post a pic Of mine and then a pic in the box from walmart. SAme thermometer ;) 

What happens is Mine displays 188.88ff then my last temp ex.(96.9) then it gives its own ex(always says 97.70) witch i think has been my only high temp on this same thermometer. Then it shows LO Time to temp lol

it all happens very quickly so its possible your missing it watch it as soon as you turn it on and dont take your eyes off of it.

If for some reason yours doesnt keep track of it you need a new thermometer Like this one :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







securedownloadBBT.jpg
File size: 5.5 KB
Views: 1









0076705614401_180X180.jpg
File size: 4.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## bazzb

ok mines similar
all i notice mine saying is LO

Ill read the booklet tonight
its brand new and cost me 19.99 ( im in canada, things are not as cheap here :( )


----------



## wontgiveup

bazzb said:


> ok mines similar
> all i notice mine saying is LO
> 
> Ill read the booklet tonight
> its brand new and cost me 19.99 ( im in canada, things are not as cheap here :( )

Oh wow, Prob a stupid question but you do have a walmart correct lol. Surely they have one like this idk :shrug:


----------



## bazzb

LOL yes we have walmart but not like your guys prices!!
for example 1 FRER there cost bween 12-14 dollars


----------



## wontgiveup

13 for 3 here but want to here something weird its 15 for 2. Yeah ok That makes alot of since lmao
RIGHT? lol


----------



## wontgiveup

Todays Chart :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Nov Chart waiting on crosshairs.jpg
File size: 66.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bazzb

LOL that is stupid!


----------



## bazzb

from what I know i definately think you ovulated!!!


----------



## bazzb

I added my temp from today.. do you think it looks normal?


----------



## wontgiveup

bazzb said:


> I added my temp from today.. do you think it looks normal?

Of coarse it does grl lol Its high Thats great You keep climbing thats why i think you conceived this cycle BUt you never know im waiting to see if Your temp falls below your coverline, But It would realy have to take a fall :friends:


----------



## wontgiveup

Changed up my chart a bit, I got another Positive OPK today and EWCM still lol Hubby is in a bad mood and has migrane hope its better by time he gets home, some times i wish he could just put work behind him when he walks in to the door :( Cause then he just brings me down cause i hate to see him upset. And it interfears lol(Cantspell) With baby making and we cant aford that this time. This is are shot
 



Attached Files:







Fertile Chart.jpg
File size: 66.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Baileeboo77

So how many times do a temp a day, and do i just stick it in my vagina lol


----------



## bazzb

wontgiveup said:


> bazzb said:
> 
> 
> I added my temp from today.. do you think it looks normal?
> 
> Of coarse it does grl lol Its high Thats great You keep climbing thats why i think you conceived this cycle BUt you never know im waiting to see if Your temp falls below your coverline, But It would realy have to take a fall :friends:Click to expand...

Ohhh I think I'm getting it now lol
I bought a pack of frer but haven't taken any
I did use an opk as i know they sometimes detect hcg but my urine was clear (3 bottles of water) so no surprise it was neg. than I googled lol and read some woman don't get positive opk when pregnant at all and some not til 6-7 weeks 
Looks like I wasted a digital opk


----------



## bazzb

Oooo another positive opk get to baby dancing lol
Hope your hubby feels better!!

And I use my thermometer orally but you can do vaginally Just stick to one method 

Ohhh and I now now how up get my last temp to
Display I read the booklet lol!


----------



## wontgiveup

Baileeboo77 said:


> So how many times do a temp a day, and do i just stick it in my vagina lol

You only test once a day FIRST WAKING TIME try to do it at the same time of the morning every day. Its ok if you miss a couple. And yes Test with your mouth But They say you can test up your vagina to lol :haha: lol to funny. But if your like me when you wake up in the morning all you want to do is hit the alarm reach over stick themomonter in mouth and then go back to bed. Dont get up Sit up Roll around or anything like that Befor you take your temp. I sit mine next to my bed with a cheap alarm clock right beside me.


----------



## bazzb

wontgiveup said:


> Baileeboo77 said:
> 
> 
> So how many times do a temp a day, and do i just stick it in my vagina lol
> 
> You only test once a day FIRST WAKING TIME try to do it at the same time of the morning every day. Its ok if you miss a couple. And yes Test with your mouth But They say you can test up your vagina to lol :haha: lol to funny. But if your like me when you wake up in the morning all you want to do is hit the alarm reach over stick themomonter in mouth and then go back to bed. Dont get up Sit up Roll around or anything like that Befor you take your temp. I sit mine next to my bed with a cheap alarm clock right beside me.Click to expand...

That's what I do also!


----------



## wontgiveup

bazzb said:


> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bazzb said:
> 
> 
> I added my temp from today.. do you think it looks normal?
> 
> Of coarse it does grl lol Its high Thats great You keep climbing thats why i think you conceived this cycle BUt you never know im waiting to see if Your temp falls below your coverline, But It would realy have to take a fall :friends:Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh I think I'm getting it now lol
> I bought a pack of frer but haven't taken any
> I did use an opk as i know they sometimes detect hcg but my urine was clear (3 bottles of water) so no surprise it was neg. than I googled lol and read some woman don't get positive opk when pregnant at all and some not til 6-7 weeks
> Looks like I wasted a digital opkClick to expand...

Lol it happens, and yeah there right Some dont see a +opk when they are indeed prego till 6 weeks or more. And when you do take HPTs use first morning uine, Im always stupid and Use them at night, When i had my chemical there would almost always be a Super super faint line of the afternoon im sure if i would have followed directions correctly i would have had a little bit darker test.


----------



## bazzb

Thanks I don't know if I'll text tomorrow
I think I'll try n hold off


----------



## wontgiveup

bazzb said:


> Oooo another positive opk get to baby dancing lol
> Hope your hubby feels better!!
> 
> And I use my thermometer orally but you can do vaginally Just stick to one method
> 
> Ohhh and I now now how up get my last temp to
> Display I read the booklet lol!

AWESOME!! :thumbup: 
Hubby texted me and says "Love You I'm not working tomorow. We'll go do something lol."

Yay lol Maybe this means Babymaking is still on the agenda lmao


----------



## wontgiveup

TWINKLES80 said:


> bazzb said:
> 
> 
> happy friday everyone :)
> 
> whats new?
> 
> Hi Bazz:
> 
> Happy Friday! bfn this am.. but still unsure about o' date so waiting and seeing.. and hoping.. and praying! lol Technically I'm expecting AF today.. but temps are still up thank goodness.. so a little promising! But trying not to get my hopes up.
> 
> How are you? :hugs:Click to expand...

TWINKLES any news?


----------



## bazzb

Do it twice just incase ;)
I may cave n poas I'll update u in the am


----------



## wontgiveup

LOL k


----------



## wontgiveup

OMG its my aniversery I could kill my self :cry:


----------



## bazzb

U forgot?!!!


----------



## Baileeboo77

So can I use a regular thermometer? Why a basil?


----------



## bazzb

I think a basal is my accurate
Ex 36.76 
Regular would show 36.8 I think


----------



## wontgiveup

Its not my wedding aniversery atleast its just the day we got together lol. Good news he forgot to lol He said No are aniversery is June26th lol the day we got married!!


No you have to use a thermomonter (BBT) Its dif then a reg. therm.. Mine does in farenhite Bazzb does hers is celcius its what ever your used to seeing for me its the norm.. farenhite. I prob didnt spell that right:dohh:


----------



## wontgiveup

Ladys its so much easier to round it off. If mine is 96.57 Then I put 96.6 on my chart most sites and Info that i can find recomend you do this.


----------



## Baileeboo77

So it's not your regular temp? Like if you were sick ?


----------



## Baileeboo77

I didn't realize it was that easy I am gonna do it #


----------



## wontgiveup

Baileeboo77 said:


> So it's not your regular temp? Like if you were sick ?

nope lol


----------



## wontgiveup

Baileeboo77 said:


> I didn't realize it was that easy I am gonna do it #

Baileeboo- https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc...irect=/ttc/index.php&redirect=/ttc/index.php&
Chart Here


----------



## wontgiveup

MEN- when TTC
Rule#1 Sex Is a chore (get over it)
Rule#2 Follow the first Rule:growlmad:


If not Stop wasting my time, whats he think i obses over this stuff as a hobby for the fun of it NO!!!! You know im fertile But nope.

Allen stomach starts hurting when i talk about BDn And then he goes to bed.
WTH was that!! Ladys if i dont get prego this cycle im done trying it takes two to tango and lately I feel like im the only one trying here :cry:


----------



## Baileeboo77

Does he want a baby too?


----------



## bazzb

wontgiveup said:


> Ladys its so much easier to round it off. If mine is 96.57 Then I put 96.6 on my chart most sites and Info that i can find recomend you do this.

Oh nice! Thx lady


----------



## bazzb

Some men don't get how hard it is :(


----------



## Ciaramystic

I'm here "wontgiveup"!!!


----------



## Ciaramystic

bazzb said:


> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> Ladys its so much easier to round it off. If mine is 96.57 Then I put 96.6 on my chart most sites and Info that i can find recomend you do this.
> 
> Oh nice! Thx ladyClick to expand...

When I asked my doctor he said always round down... even if it's above .05... he says when you round up you can cover up a possible dip... like if you had 98.52 then the next temp you had 98.37 if you round the second one up it's like only having a .1 dip where as if you round down your showing a .2 dip... the reason it's better is because in all actuality you had a .15 dip which would round to .2 anyway... does that make ANY sense??? LOL!!!!


----------



## bazzb

Wow! So much up learn lol!


----------



## bazzb

I need your help again

my ff removed my ovulation date and covelrine temp and gave me this message

Note: Your chart data does not allow ovulation to be pinpointed to within a 24 hour timeframe.
Your temperature suggests, however, that ovulation may have occured between CD 32 and CD 44.


----------



## Ciaramystic

bazzb said:


> I need your help again
> 
> my ff removed my ovulation date and covelrine temp and gave me this message
> 
> Note: Your chart data does not allow ovulation to be pinpointed to within a 24 hour timeframe.
> Your temperature suggests, however, that ovulation may have occured between CD 32 and CD 44.

My guess would be because of the negative opk's... If you go through and remove the negative opk readings I think it would give you an ovulation date and coverline back.


----------



## bazzb

ok i will try that
thanks i appreciate it, i am new to charting and dont really understand it yet


----------



## wontgiveup

bazzb said:


> I need your help again
> 
> my ff removed my ovulation date and covelrine temp and gave me this message
> 
> Note: Your chart data does not allow ovulation to be pinpointed to within a 24 hour timeframe.
> Your temperature suggests, however, that ovulation may have occured between CD 32 and CD 44.

Hmm that doesnt make any since to me


----------



## wontgiveup

Grls im sorry about last nights message. We talked and he said he didnt mean to make me feel that way and that on my fertile days he will do his part 

Ciaramystic- Im not sure about the rounding down part A little confused. Doc always told me That if I got a temp of 97.25 Then put down 97.3 But if i got a temp of 97.20 or 97.24 It would be 97.2 for both. Im sorry i dont want to confuse anyone. (oh and ty for understanding Some times Husbands and wifes just arent on the same thinking pattern lol)

Bazzb Hun dont worry about your chart, i dont know why they changed your coverline can you post the new one. Ciaramystic is right you should remove the - opks


----------



## wontgiveup

bazzb said:


> ok i will try that
> thanks i appreciate it, i am new to charting and dont really understand it yet

Bazzb i was on another thread and seen your chart, actualy it looks correct. Remember when i said to wait to test cause you may have ov latter then you thought, i think FF was just fixing it for you. Your Rise looks great tho I love to see charts climb wish mine did this.


----------



## bazzb

wontgiveup said:


> bazzb said:
> 
> 
> I need your help again
> 
> my ff removed my ovulation date and covelrine temp and gave me this message
> 
> Note: Your chart data does not allow ovulation to be pinpointed to within a 24 hour timeframe.
> Your temperature suggests, however, that ovulation may have occured between CD 32 and CD 44.
> 
> Hmm that doesnt make any since to meClick to expand...

its fixed now!
im apparently 11 dpo lol


----------



## bazzb

wontgiveup said:


> bazzb said:
> 
> 
> ok i will try that
> thanks i appreciate it, i am new to charting and dont really understand it yet
> 
> Bazzb i was on another thread and seen your chart, actualy it looks correct. Remember when i said to wait to test cause you may have ov latter then you thought, i think FF was just fixing it for you. Your Rise looks great tho I love to see charts climb wish mine did this.Click to expand...

we dtd cd 40 not cd 39 though so i doubt we caught the egg


----------



## wontgiveup

I need help with my own chart Ever heard of women getn several days of positive opks and no Temp rise right away? :shrug:

96.8 Is usualy when my temp spikes.
 



Attached Files:







charthelp.jpg
File size: 69 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bazzb

i had several positve ok's in july (the month i convieved) but i wasnt temping then


----------



## CaptainMummy

Hi ladies, I hope you dont mind me sneaking in here! Was hoping someone could take a peek at my chart.

Im CD17 today, and I THINK I od on cd15. The thing is, my temp has hardly went up at all, but if my temp tomorrow is anything above 36.14 then FF will give me my crosshairs. There are some things that make me think I did O.. like I had a very almost positive opk on cd14 (I put it in as positive), I had ewcm for a few days and now cm is back to creamy like ti always does after O.

Last cycle, my temp shift wasnt that huge either, but its alot clearer as my pre-O temps were very stead (unlike this cycles ups and downs!)

Just wondering what you all think... does my chart look normal for an ovulatory chart? Im really hoping my temp shoots up tomorrow! ALthough for some reason I have many doubts :dohh:

Thanks ladies x


----------



## bazzb

to me from what i know which isnt much, i think you o'd on cycle day 15


----------



## bazzb

wontgive up maybe you are only ovulating today?! thats possible
BD just incaseok

so i edited my chart, i added the -opk to cd38 because i know for certain of the date and now it says I o'd on cd 40 which is when we BD! so who know! I am about 10 dpo so ill hold off testing until friday!


----------



## CaptainMummy

bazzb said:


> to me from what i know which isnt much, i think you o'd on cycle day 15

thanks, thats what im hoping for anyway! I just wish i had an obvious rise like everyone else! Even my highest temps post O arent really that high! Well its almost 11pm so im going to bed... We shall see what my temp says in 6 hours! Eek!!


----------



## bazzb

wontgiveup said:


> bazzb said:
> 
> 
> ok i will try that
> thanks i appreciate it, i am new to charting and dont really understand it yet
> 
> Bazzb i was on another thread and seen your chart, actualy it looks correct. Remember when i said to wait to test cause you may have ov latter then you thought, i think FF was just fixing it for you. Your Rise looks great tho I love to see charts climb wish mine did this.Click to expand...




MrsMurphy2Be said:


> bazzb said:
> 
> 
> to me from what i know which isnt much, i think you o'd on cycle day 15
> 
> thanks, thats what im hoping for anyway! I just wish i had an obvious rise like everyone else! Even my highest temps post O arent really that high! Well its almost 11pm so im going to bed... We shall see what my temp says in 6 hours! Eek!!Click to expand...

gn! its only 6pm here
chat tomorrow!


----------



## wontgiveup

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Hi ladies, I hope you dont mind me sneaking in here! Was hoping someone could take a peek at my chart.
> 
> Im CD17 today, and I THINK I od on cd15. The thing is, my temp has hardly went up at all, but if my temp tomorrow is anything above 36.14 then FF will give me my crosshairs. There are some things that make me think I did O.. like I had a very almost positive opk on cd14 (I put it in as positive), I had ewcm for a few days and now cm is back to creamy like ti always does after O.
> 
> Last cycle, my temp shift wasnt that huge either, but its alot clearer as my pre-O temps were very stead (unlike this cycles ups and downs!)
> 
> Just wondering what you all think... does my chart look normal for an ovulatory chart? Im really hoping my temp shoots up tomorrow! ALthough for some reason I have many doubts :dohh:
> Thanks ladies x


First off welcome :hi: I think you might have ov'd CD 15 Your line will prob be drawn at CD14 Give it a couple more temps befor you start to worry. Im still waiting on my crosshairs as well. I heard it can take 3 days after a +opk for a temp Rise So im just waiting. I got a neg OPK today after haveing 3full days of +opks. :shrug: lol who knows. TIME WILL TELL


----------



## wontgiveup

bazzb said:


> wontgive up maybe you are only ovulating today?! thats possible
> BD just incaseok
> 
> so i edited my chart, i added the -opk to cd38 because i know for certain of the date and now it says I o'd on cd 40 which is when we BD! so who know! I am about 10 dpo so ill hold off testing until friday!

Thats awesome :) :thumbup: Good that you got some BDn in. We :sex: today and I held my legs up in the air for 15 min lol I did the same thing the other day, i heard of it working for some women so i decided to try it.

Ty for looking at my chart. I think your right i got a negative opk today So maybe tomorow temp will draw crosshairs. :happydance:
I updated my chart but ill post tomorow tomorrow


----------



## bazzb

cool! it doesnt hurt to DTD a few extra times ;)

another silly question, what are cross hairs and do I have them lol

and if you had to guess when do you think i OD


----------



## wontgiveup

bazzb said:


> cool! it doesnt hurt to DTD a few extra times ;)
> 
> another silly question, what are cross hairs and do I have them lol
> 
> and if you had to guess when do you think i OD

LOl its fine lol 
you def.. od CD 40 sat 27th :thumbup:
CrossHairs (the big red cross on your chart)

Ovulation is always the day Of your temp Rise But what it actualy means is You have all ready od, and your now in your luteal Phase- (From time temp rises till AF)


----------



## wontgiveup

I just looked at your chart in farenhite, Wow we both have low pre temps in the 96's Yours is in the 95's But when you shoot up You SHOOT UP LOL I never get above 97.4 lol


----------



## wontgiveup

I have just found this on fertilityfriend: 

You have recorded a positive OPK result on your chart. Ovulation Prediction Kits detect a surge of LH (luteinizing hormone) in your urine. This is last hormone to peak before ovulation. In most cases, you can expect to ovulate the day following your positive OPK result. You may, however, ovulate later the same day, or the following day.

To maximize your conception chances, keep considering yourself as fertile for several days after seeing a positive OPK result. If you are also checking your temperature and cervical fluid, consider yourself fertile until you also see a sustained thermal shift and cervical fluid has dried up.

OPKs tell you that ovulation is likely imminent and you are most fertile. In most cases, ovulation soon follows after a positive OPK result. A positive OPK result, however, does not indicate ovulation with certainty, nor does it pinpoint your ovulation day to within a narrow timeframe. Only your temperature sign which reflects a rise of progesterone after ovulation, will confirm and pinpoint ovulation for you.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/layouts/ttc/help/opk.html

THought i would share with any of you ladys who were as lost about this as i was.
FF says i should Ov between CD 21-25 We shall see, My Cervix witch i Found lol finaly is OpenHighSoft 'YAY" :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







charting.jpg
File size: 69.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## bazzb

Great info!! Thx
And thanks for explaining my chart to me again lol


----------



## bazzb

wontgiveup said:


> I just looked at your chart in farenhite, Wow we both have low pre temps in the 96's Yours is in the 95's But when you shoot up You SHOOT UP LOL I never get above 97.4 lol

I know mine were so low but now they seem to have shot up
Fx thry stay


----------



## nik25

Well I can officially join the new chart... Lol after taking progesterone for 10 days, I finally after 8 days since my last pill I finally got AF today!!:) so happy! I never thought if day I was happy for her to show but after 8 weeks Basically knowing I was infertile in ready for a new start!!! Good luck to all of us:) bazzb your chart is looking awesome!!! Where are you ladies from? I'm in the U.S


----------



## Baileeboo77

Okay ladies so my fertility consultation Got moved to the 26th of this month :) I don't have to wait till January :)


----------



## bazzb

Yay Bailee!!!! :) happy for u hun


----------



## nik25

Woohoo!!!!! That's great!


----------



## bazzb

nik25 said:


> Well I can officially join the new chart... Lol after taking progesterone for 10 days, I finally after 8 days since my last pill I finally got AF today!!:) so happy! I never thought if day I was happy for her to show but after 8 weeks Basically knowing I was infertile in ready for a new start!!! Good luck to all of us:) bazzb your chart is looking awesome!!! Where are you ladies from? I'm in the U.S

Thanks lady starting to get mild cramps tonight 
I'm in Canada


----------



## wontgiveup

nik25 said:


> Well I can officially join the new chart... Lol after taking progesterone for 10 days, I finally after 8 days since my last pill I finally got AF today!!:) so happy! I never thought if day I was happy for her to show but after 8 weeks Basically knowing I was infertile in ready for a new start!!! Good luck to all of us:) bazzb your chart is looking awesome!!! Where are you ladies from? I'm in the U.S

Lol i know exactly what That feels like(been in your shoes) it seemed like forever Befor i would get af on Progesterone lol. Glad you can join us 
Im from the US TN
Bazzb chart is looking awesome :thumbup:
:dust:


----------



## wontgiveup

bazzb said:


> nik25 said:
> 
> 
> Well I can officially join the new chart... Lol after taking progesterone for 10 days, I finally after 8 days since my last pill I finally got AF today!!:) so happy! I never thought if day I was happy for her to show but after 8 weeks Basically knowing I was infertile in ready for a new start!!! Good luck to all of us:) bazzb your chart is looking awesome!!! Where are you ladies from? I'm in the U.S
> 
> Thanks lady starting to get mild cramps tonight
> I'm in CanadaClick to expand...

ooooh :growlmad: hope :af: doesnt show for you. How long is your luteal Phase Bazzb


----------



## wontgiveup

Baileeboo77 said:


> Okay ladies so my fertility consultation Got moved to the 26th of this month :) I don't have to wait till January :)

:dance: thats great news I hope they can Help you with any questions you have. May i ask Do you have Irregular cycles? Is this why you are seeing a fertility doc..


----------



## bazzb

I dunno how long it is lol I never tracked before
But I also had cramping before I found out I was preggo lady time 
So I'm not out til the witch shows lol!!


----------



## wontgiveup

bazzb said:


> I dunno how long it is lol I never tracked before
> But I also had cramping before I found out I was preggo lady time
> So I'm not out til the witch shows lol!!

Your right about that grl Were not out till the ugly witch shows. :winkwink: We got This!!


----------



## wontgiveup

Waiting on that temp rise :coffee:
opks Sure fade in color dont they lol Any ways my darkest was on CD22 
Big dif once it sits for a day lol
Hmm wonder who will be are new president
 



Attached Files:







securedownloadopks.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 2









POSITIVE+OPK.jpg
File size: 4.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## bazzb

wontgiveup said:


> bazzb said:
> 
> 
> I dunno how long it is lol I never tracked before
> But I also had cramping before I found out I was preggo lady time
> So I'm not out til the witch shows lol!!
> 
> Your right about that grl Were not out till the ugly witch shows. :winkwink: We got This!!Click to expand...

i always tell my hubby "dont worry i got this " lol!


----------



## bazzb

you may have already O
i think you did today or yesterday


----------



## Baileeboo77

I hope Romney!


----------



## bazzb

i have no opinion really as I am in Canada but my hubby is glued to the tv!


----------



## bazzb

bailee i see you had a mc around 10 months ago i am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Baileeboo77

My cycles are between 30-37 days. but have been messing up a but lately im going because I have been ttc for over a year with no luck and one miscarriage last December.


----------



## Baileeboo77

Thanks so much it's been really hard I lost the baby on my wedding night. I see you had one too im sorry :(


----------



## bazzb

omg thats awful!!!!
i lost my angel sept 17th it was a mmc i thought i was 12 weeks but the baby died at 6 weeks 4 days... 1 day after my scan:(

how far where u?


----------



## bazzb

i had long cycles too since bcp from 35-45 days arghhh i hate it.. hope they start to regulate after i get my first af post MC


----------



## Baileeboo77

About 7 weeks 4 days I was due in July. Yeah it sucks it happened when it did and that it happened at all. I took it really hard. My mom and me had already started buying neutral clothes and stuff. :(


----------



## nik25

I'm So very sorry for your losses:(:(:( sending lots of prayers and sticky beans for you girls!!


----------



## bazzb

Baileeboo77 said:


> About 7 weeks 4 days I was due in July. Yeah it sucks it happened when it did and that it happened at all. I took it really hard. My mom and me had already started buying neutral clothes and stuff. :(

so sorry hun:(


----------



## bazzb

nik25 said:


> I'm So very sorry for your losses:(:(:( sending lots of prayers and sticky beans for you girls!!

thanks and lots of baby dust to you


----------



## Baileeboo77

Thanks for the support ladies, it meana a lot :)


----------



## bazzb

we are all here for each other!

im off for the night
chat tomorrow ladies
Xx


----------



## wontgiveup

Im sorry for your losses girls. I had one chemical i was about 3 weeks in i guess, I didnt know i was pregnant didnt no i had ovulated or anything but something told me to test, I had 3 positive and 2 Neg, The positives were so light you could barely tell. I had been bleeding for almost 13 days So when the doc seen my left over tests that i kept and heard of the bleeding and seen my Chart She told me i had a chemical and that they are very common and most women dont even know they had one.. Doesnt mean anything is wrong
A chemical pregnancy is like a cruel joke. You take an early pregnancy test around the time your period is due that shows a faint positive. Naturally, you get excited and start spreading the joyful news that you're expecting. Then, a few days later you get your period and the doctor says, "It was just a chemical pregnancy." In my case I got my period and tests but didnt tell anyone Thats way to early to tell anyways.


----------



## Baileeboo77

Obama won :( Shit lol anyways



In sorry you had a chemical atleast you know you can get pregnant. How are you doing today ?


----------



## wontgiveup

Baileeboo77 said:


> Obama won :( Shit lol anyways
> 
> 
> 
> In sorry you had a chemical atleast you know you can get pregnant. How are you doing today ?

lol yeah Im staying out of this election stuff everyone is attacking :trouble: other people on FB!

Im doing good hubby decided to take sick days lol even tho he is just fine im enjoying his time home cause he works alot.


----------



## bazzb

Morning ladies 
My chart is back to saying I od cd 39 lol

How is everyone today!??


----------



## wontgiveup

My temp was up this morning still no crosshairs
So i went back on my chart and out of all the opks CD22 was the darkest so i just got rid of all the other opks i had as + on my chart and left CD 22s
If i go into the the Detector tuning And Change my setting from ADVANCED(RECOMENDED) to OPK/MONITOR/OVWATCH it Gives me crosshairs and says i ovd on CD23 Making me 2dpo. Witch is the right setting i dont know :cry:
 



Attached Files:







HUH.jpg
File size: 71 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bazzb

i didnt know there was more than one setting.. sorry
I think you o'd cd 22 though


----------



## wontgiveup

ME To


----------



## bazzb

my chart says cd 39 but i really thought i did O'd cd 40 so i guess they can be off


----------



## wontgiveup

I found this. So it says if i use opks to change setting to this so im going to try that.
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Ovulation-Prediction-Kits--OPKs--.html


----------



## bazzb

ok good luck!


----------



## Baileeboo77

How confusing. Lol


----------



## bazzb

its all confusing! I really dont understand charting yet lol


----------



## wontgiveup

After ovulation, the corpus luteum (the remains of the follicle that released an ovum at ovulation) produces the heat-inducing hormone, progesterone. The principal reproductive function of progesterone in the luteal phase is to cause changes that prepare the lining of the uterus for the implantation of a fertilized ovum. Progesterone, however, also causes the resting body temperature to rise after ovulation. Because progesterone is only secreted in high levels after ovulation, it is possible to identify ovulation for the day BEFORE the temperature rises when temperatures are plotted on a graph.

To illustrate, see the image below. The blue dots represent daily temperature readings. Ovulation is identified by the vertical red line. The horizontal red line is a "coverline" to help to visualize the biphasic pattern.



Low temperatures are observed before ovulation and higher temperatures are recorded after ovulation.

Your BBT, or basal body temperature, is your body temperature at rest as measured in the morning after at least three hours of sleep, before you get up, with a special BBT thermometer that you can buy at your drugstore.

Before ovulation, during your follicular phase, basal temperatures are relatively low. After ovulation, your basal body temperature rises sufficiently that you can see the difference between your pre-ovulation and post-ovulation temperatures when they are plotted on a graph.

A fertility chart that shows ovulation detected by BBT will have a BIPHASIC pattern. This means that it will show lower temperatures before ovulation, a rise (thermal shift), and then higher temperatures after ovulation. Ovulation usually occurs on the last day of lower temperatures. Your BBT corresponds to the heat-inducing hormone progesterone. This is the only sign that that you can observe on your own that can confirm that ovulation actually happened. All the other signs only tell you that ovulation may be approaching.

Your temperature sign is the sign that will best help you to precisely pinpoint the day that ovulation occurred. This is because progesterone, and hence your temperature, increase quite dramatically just after ovulation has taken place.
 



Attached Files:







chartingcourseoutline2_html_m14b3c3df.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 0


----------



## bazzb

Thx for the info again!


----------



## Baileeboo77

Can I use a regular thermometer?


----------



## wontgiveup

Baileeboo77 said:


> Can I use a regular thermometer?

No it wont work the same BBT only If you live in the states then you can go to walmart and get one for 8$s


----------



## wontgiveup

All this chart obsessing is driveing me mad lol Wish ff showed my CrossHairs all ready, I did get a very big spike this morning though

Im not sure if my calender will show in this link but here it is, Ether way looks like BD was covered at the right times.
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?interface=1


Lol i was playing around on ff and starting thinkn about how it was colder in the room on tues and i did get up a couple of hours pryer to taking temp. So i disgarded it lol and guess what it gave me crosshairs lol I put it back the way it was and im thinkn tomorow should give me crosshairs ;)
 



Attached Files:







23rd or 25th.jpg
File size: 73.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bazzb

Your temp is up nicely today!


----------



## wontgiveup

Morning Bazzb:coffee: ty :thumbup: its looking good. I think we covered are basics this cycle, Now for the 2week wait. Hope ff shows the day of o tomorow. Im going to lay back down for a bit. TTYGsL\


Looks like your about 12dpo when do you plan on testing are you going to wait to see if you ge AF


----------



## bazzb

I think you are well covered :)
Chat later


----------



## CaptainMummy

Hi ladies, my temp went up this morning and ff gave me crosshairs today, at 4dpo. 
i cant help but think that i actually didnt O, even though i had all the signs that i did. I guess its those 2 temps at 2/3dpo that make me doubt it! Does my chart Look okay?


----------



## Ciaramystic

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Hi ladies, my temp went up this morning and ff gave me crosshairs today, at 4dpo.
> i cant help but think that i actually didnt O, even though i had all the signs that i did. I guess its those 2 temps at 2/3dpo that make me doubt it! Does my chart Look okay?

Dips are completely normal!!! Especially since they are above the coverline... :thumbup: And the fact that it has climbed again is a great sign!!! FX'd for your BFP!!!


----------



## bazzb

from what i know, which isnt much lol its good that your temp is rising :)


----------



## nik25

I think it's called a fallback rise. It's something to Do with the estrogen after ovulation. Looks like you ovulated!:) good luck everyone!!! I'm awaiting a Call back from my RE to let me know which meds to take. I will begin today on cd3. Ha well as I was writing this my dr. Called and prescribed me one last month on clomid!!! I have to do IUI and if it doesn't work then I wont be able to take clomid anymore since I've taken it so many times... Fx'd!!!!


----------



## bazzb

FX'd Hun!!


----------



## wontgiveup

:dust:Mrsmurphey2be Dont worry about the dip I get them all the time and from the looks of it. You did O :) Glad you got your crosshairs 
Nik25- Hope things work out for you

As for me well Other then worrying That my body Geard up to o and didnt is scareing me but something tells me that I DID O. Ty for the help ladys It helps with the stress. My hands are freezing today cant seem to warm them up.
 



Attached Files:







23rd or 25th.jpg
File size: 73.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wontgiveup

I dont know how much truth there is to it but iv been (Elevateing my hips for 10 - 30 minutes after each BD session.) :haha:


----------



## bazzb

i did that in july! it worked for me


----------



## nik25

Won't give up I really think you O'd on cd22!!


----------



## bazzb

Nik do you think my chart is right?
i was thinking I od on cd 40 but they say 39
not much of a difference i know


----------



## wontgiveup

nik25 said:


> Won't give up I really think you O'd on cd22!!

Well i had three days of positive but CD22 was the darkest OPK way darker then the control line so i was thinking CD 23 or 24. Oh well at least i od, It just make take a little longer for AF or a BFP cause my DPO will be off a bit.
 



Attached Files:







23rd or 25th.jpg
File size: 73.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## nik25

did you wake later on cd 33 or maybe had a fever or something? I'm thinking that you O'd on cd 39 b/c of the huge rise. Since cd 33 and cd 39 are the same it makes it more confusing, but I'm going to go with cd39. Good luck!! If you all have any questions on charting let me know. I'll see if I can help. How long have you all been charting? I think its been 2 1/2 years for me.


----------



## bazzb

1st month for me
for cd 33 i had the flu shot on cd 32... maybe that caused it?
I wish it was cd 40 thats when we BD lol... although im not actively trying until i get my first AF post MC


----------



## nik25

wont give up, My RE said a lot of times if you have a strong surge the opk will positive the next day also.


----------



## wontgiveup

NIK i have a question On CD22 my opk looked like this one below and then on CD23 it was the same color as the control line. Witch one is considered my positive. Ok to make this less confuseing lol Ill just post my opks lol. The first one Is CD22 Darkest The second one CD21 was the same color as the control line. I dont have a pic of CD 23 except for the last pic But it had dried and faded a bit. ty for helping i still get a little confused about all this stuff sometimes. It hard for me to tell when i might have ovd when im not sure all three days were positives. According to the instructions it is but :shrug:

Darnit they didnt put them in the right order lol The single pic that im holding was CD22
 



Attached Files:







23rd or 25th.jpg
File size: 73.8 KB
Views: 0









POSITIVE+OPK.jpg
File size: 4.4 KB
Views: 18









positive opk.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 0









securedownloadopks.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## bazzb

I think 22 is the darkest!


----------



## wontgiveup

I wonder if 21 and 23 are considered positives?


----------



## wontgiveup

Is it normal to o on the day of the Dark opk or is this a problem.


----------



## bazzb

i think your fine! once i get a positive, i just usually stop but thats me


----------



## wontgiveup

bazzb said:


> i think your fine! once i get a positive, i just usually stop but thats me

lmao i know i dont no why im obsessing Sorry for all the questions ladys lol I sound like a loon :wacko:


----------



## bazzb

hhaah no more of a loon then me!


----------



## wontgiveup

Im 3dpo
Could not sleep last night, COld HOT COLD HOT kept having to get up and mess with thermostat It droped below 30 last night i think it said 28degrees out side and 52 in side what the heck lol Had to use my temp adjuster.
 



Attached Files:







sleepy lol.jpg
File size: 74.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bazzb

Since ff said I am 14 dpo I decided to test Bfn here
Just wish af would hurry up!'


----------



## Ciaramystic

bazzb said:


> Since ff said I am 14 dpo I decided to test Bfn here
> Just wish af would hurry up!'

Hang on to hope!!! You have a really long cycle so it could just be too early... especially if implantation didn't happen until later. The different sites combined give an implantation date of anywhere from 4dpo to 13dpo. So... if it just happened it'd be a couple more days before you'd have enough hcg! That being said... your steady bbt climb looks really promising!!! FX'd for your BFP!!!


----------



## bazzb

Thank you!!:)
I was thinking if I don't get af by next week and stil bfn ill call the doctor since it will be 8 weeks since my mc then


----------



## wontgiveup

UGHH Damn this 2ww:dohh: But hey whats a few more weeks When im going to have to wait 9 months for baby lol.
Im 4DPO today


----------



## bazzb

The wait sucks doesn't it
No af for me yet


----------



## wontgiveup

Bazzb FF told me that They recomend you wait 18 days after ov to test When you have long cycles so if you dont see AF by then i would wait and test :) Dont give up hope just yet girl Hang in there. Im trying to focus on other things Right now. It would be nice if i was like one of the ladys who can get a bfp on 8-10 dpo lol that would be nice


----------



## bazzb

Lol I know right
I'll wait until next week this time and test and if still bfn ill call the dr.


----------



## wontgiveup

I was up late last night so if i would have been sleeping i would have never felt this weird pain Like someone was stabing my uterus (twinges) a dull ach Twice real fast and then it went away. HMMM That was weird! Im 5dpo today


----------



## bazzb

Hope it was a good sign!


----------



## wontgiveup

:sad1:I feel like crap, last night Started to have a dull lower backache that only got worse, but after i woke up its still achey, Im tired and my tummy is upset, and I have a minor headach and achey all around the back of my kneck. Thinking of makeing me some hot tea and soup for lunch. How is everyone. 6dpo here sore nipples but thats it Well that and this sick feeling.
ugh :cry: i just want to sleep


----------



## bazzb

im ok:)
mild cramping and still no AF yet.....


----------



## bazzb

how is everyone today??

No af for me... i think my chart must be wrong as it says im 17 dpo!


----------



## Baileeboo77

Have you tested yet? I know a lot of women. Don't have period and get pregnant after a miscarriage. I am on CD 9.


----------



## bazzb

i tested on friday BFN
i dont think i am preggo just wish AF would hurry.

How long are your cycles normally?


----------



## wontgiveup

Could not sleep last night infact took temp after maybe 3 hours of sleep not sure, think thats why it went from 97.8 to 97.4 :( ugh this wait is killing me all i keep thinking about is BFN No BFP! Nothing just looking at a blank stick in my mind like i have so many times befor No big hopes here this month just alot of Negative ones. Should have known It being so close to thanksgiving and Christmas I couldnt get that lucky... BUT ill still Be on edge till AF comes. This month If i see any spotting at all Im haveing hubby hide test cause theres just no since in wasting anymore of them, i might get a dollar store test just in case.


----------



## nik25

Hope everyone is doing good! I took clomid cd3-7. and today on cd8 I have a positive opk... Can clomid give you a false positive?


----------



## wontgiveup

nik25 said:


> Hope everyone is doing good! I took clomid cd3-7. and today on cd8 I have a positive opk... Can clomid give you a false positive?

I found this for you on peeonastick.com
And when i was taking clomid doc said not to test with opks till at least 5 days after my last tab..:thumbup:

22. I'm taking Clomid or Femara to induce ovulation. Will that affect my OPK results? Generally speaking, neither Clomid nor Femara will affect your OPK results; women who take these drugs can continue to use OPK's. However, there may be an issue if you begin using the OPK's too close to the time you take your meds (normally not a problem because the drugs are taken earlier in the cycle than you would use an OPK.) To be sure, ask your doctor, but you will probably be able to use OPK's during medicated cycles. 
https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#22


----------



## nik25

Thank you SO much!! I am really hoping its not this early Bc I won't be off work to do IUI until next week!


----------



## wontgiveup

Just ate dinner and i feel sick. Then after words my tummy gets real sore. UGHH must be getn a bug cause this is day two of this crap.


----------



## wontgiveup

I dont know whats going on but i can not lay on my tummy, and it hurts No matter how i sit lay stand. Feels like Twinges down lower and Just uncomfortable feeling all around tummy area.. Maybe its just gas lol but iv never felt like this befor. . Keep getn quesy to.


----------



## nik25

sounds promising :)


----------



## wontgiveup

Prob just caught a bug, but ty :)


----------



## wontgiveup

BAZZB your chart shows AF did you start Im sorry girl THAT SUCKS. Hope to see you update when you OV again. Maybe youll see a BFP this christmas :) Hope we all get are BFP soon....!!

:dust:

P.s. This thread looks dead!! :shrug: Were did everyone go lol


----------



## bazzb

Its started but very lightly today but defiantly there!
I'm kinda relieved thus cycle was way to long after my mc!


----------



## wontgiveup

GRRR 
Yeah thats good. The way i think about it
"get on with the next one"
With long cycles like i have Im glad when i start a new cycle so i can start Trying again.


----------



## bazzb

I logged it as light not spotting As its very red
U think that's okay?


----------



## wontgiveup

Yeah look at my chart the days I have L on were actualy just days when i would be spotting all day and get a hour of VERY light red flow. So i recorded it as L and not spotting. Think your good. I did the same thing!


----------



## bazzb

Great thx
It's a little confusing lol
To me spotting isn't bright red u know


----------



## bazzb

hellloooo where is everyone!!


----------



## wontgiveup

Lol i know right my words exactly!


----------



## wontgiveup

Realy wish i didnt use all my ic last cycle :( I could kick my self in the but.


----------



## bazzb

ohh that sucks :(

i bought to FRER but only used one.. i hope the one i have left is my lucky test heheh


----------



## wontgiveup

I bought a box of 3 last cycle so i have two left im hopeing they will both be lucky test for me :)


----------



## bazzb

i hope so too! december BFP's here we come :)


----------



## wontgiveup

:munch: I like the way you think :thumbup:


----------



## bazzb

Positive thoughts!
I hope my AF is a little heavier tomorrow.. i want her to come normal and then go so i can start peeing on stuff lol


----------



## wontgiveup

lol Well i hope that to then lol


----------



## wontgiveup

Realy Realy HOpe She stays away from me. Lord please keep her away i hope that this is are month and Gods blessed us with a little miricle SOON. BFP please


----------



## bazzb

Thx
I will say a bfp prayer for you when I go to bed ;)


----------



## wontgiveup

aww ty


----------



## bazzb

No prob
There is no better feeling in the world than seeing those two lines


----------



## wontgiveup

Well now that i think about it i might just have a real symptom my nipples are sore and my boobs are heavy. Im so thinking of taking a test in the morning. Not sure if ill cave or not.


----------



## wontgiveup

NAh itll be to early i need to wait lol


----------



## bazzb

Lol I ever get sore boo a for af
When I got preggo my nipples hurt for a few days


----------



## wontgiveup

So i woke up at 3:30 and Couldnt realy stay asleep after that i think its cause i had temping on my mind. I normaly take temp every morning at 6:30am. Befor i went to bed i temped just to see what it would say 98.6 I was like wow im going to have a high temp in the morning. Well I was cold and could not Stay asleep. So I had to adjust it by 30min. And this is what i GOT!! Dont know what to think about all these Erattic Temps. But As long as there above the cover line you wont here me complaning. Feeling out tho cause if I was pregnant youd think my temps would sky Rocket regardless of weather i had a lot of sleep RIGHT?


----------



## bazzb

I think sleep can affect your temp. I wouldnt worry too much as you didnt drop below cover line or anything:hugs:


----------



## wontgiveup

ladys on the other thread are calling my chart. FESTIVE :rofl: cause it looks like half a christmas tree :xmas16:


----------



## bazzb

haha it kinda does!!


----------



## wontgiveup

Im going to cave and get some cheap dollar store test today lol


----------



## bazzb

keep me posted okay!


----------



## wontgiveup

of coarse looks like you and me are the only ladys on this thread anymore lol.
Were did they all go, guess it time to invite people over.


----------



## bazzb

yes anyone welcome :)
the more the merrier


----------



## Ciaramystic

bazzb said:


> yes anyone welcome :)
> the more the merrier

I see AF got you too... BOOOOO!!! We need some BFP's!!!


----------



## bazzb

yeah i did
I am kinda happy though at least I can move forward now!! :)

I have decided december is BFP month :)


----------



## wontgiveup

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: 
WOO HOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THATS the SPIRIT :baby: come on baby Mommys everywere are ready for you to come in the world.
Hope we see :bfp: very soon


----------



## bazzb

we will :)


----------



## wontgiveup

off to go do something to keep me from wanting to test lol.
RedDeadRedemption here i come, lol Love this game
Then i got to go to town and do some Grocery shoping... Im craving Kraft Mac and Cheese lol


----------



## bazzb

eww i hate that stuff LOL! never did like it at all

Are you going to cave and get a test

I am sooo sleepy I need to go home so i can sleep :(


----------



## AmandaWI

Hey girls!

Wontgiveup - to answer your question on the other thread, I don't chart. So far I've just tried the OPKs with no luck. I've been considering the charting but I don't know much about it and I'm not sure if it will just make me crazier about TTC than I already am. My Dr didn't recommend it cuz she says it can be unreliable. Not sure what to think.


----------



## bazzb

my first month using charting was last month
i had no idea what to do lol
the ladies on here are fantastic and my chart seems to have been pretty accurate


----------



## AmandaWI

Thanks! Maybe I'll try it next month. Do you usually start CD1? Does it get really messed up if you miss a day?


----------



## bazzb

last month after my mc i didnt start til i stopped bleeding

I think you should start from cycle day one though.... but i still got pretty accurate results.


----------



## wontgiveup

Yeah dont ever worry about missing temp while your still bleeding Its ok as long as you start after AF you should still be able to show a clear Pre and post o temps.

OMG girls im freaking out i mean freakin out.
So I caved today 9dpo 3pm With a frer and Have a super super faint line but def there. 
Oh please please get darker. I sorta got a pic of it if i think its seeable or squintable lol ill post it


----------



## bazzb

post post post!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wontgiveup

Ok but seriously you prob cant see it this is one of those squint Tilt Tests lol
This Bra is killing me
OK so after some deep breaths Im not getn hopes up over this line eye crap. But iv never seen anything on a frer EVER
 



Attached Files:







securedownloadhpt.jpg
File size: 5.1 KB
Views: 5









securedownloadhpts.jpg
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Babo

wontgiveup said:


> Ok but seriously you prob cant see it this is one of those squint Tilt Tests lol
> This Bra is killing me
> OK so after some deep breaths Im not getn hopes up over this line eye crap. But iv never seen anything on a frer EVER

I can't see it hun but that doesn't mean it isn't there. It should get darker shouldn't it? :thumbup:


----------



## bazzb

I almost see it on the first pic but the quality is bad.
do you have abetter pic>\?


----------



## wontgiveup

Yeah shouldnt have posted pic so soon. I dont want to seem like a loon:wacko:
Once i get AF lol But its so hard not to test. Were is my willpower :shrug:


----------



## wontgiveup

its prob nothing i tell my self this so when i do get AF i wont feel so bad


----------



## Babo

wontgiveup said:


> Yeah shouldnt have posted pic so soon. I dont want to seem like a loon:wacko:
> Once i get AF lol But its so hard not to test. Were is my willpower :shrug:

Don't be silly, I was testing even though I was convinced it wasn't going to happen and then :witch: flies in right on time today! I think going slightly crazy goes with the territory when TTC!


----------



## bazzb

your not a loon


----------



## wontgiveup

lol ty girls
I might test again tomorow morning or wait its still 7 days away. Test says 6days sooner, ill believe that when i see it lol


----------



## bazzb

LOl try and hold off
I know its hard


----------



## turtlemomma

Hey girls, can I join you? :) 7dpo today- and I'm a POAS-aholic. Thats right, I always start testing on 6dpo.:wacko: Guess I'm always hoping to see a little progression. Of course, I've never had a BFP so... really I'm just wasting my money. BUT I CAN'T HELP IT!!!:dohh:


----------



## bazzb

Of course u can join
Welcome :)


----------



## wontgiveup

Welcome turtle momma ;)
Temp still above coverline this morning now to make it 8 more days like this lol


----------



## wontgiveup

10dpo and not testing till AF is due 
Iv seen some pretty positives go on to be Negatives on some threads this week and i dont want to know if Im pregnant this early cause I want to know for sure If have a sticky bean. (well no one knows if thats going to happen but you get my point) NO chemicals, if im haveing one id rather not know :thumbup:
Turtlemomma when you plan on testing this cycle?


----------



## wontgiveup

Feeling AF is on her way soon. THink shell come over the weekend. Im realy wet down there that normaly happens befor she comes. I slept lots better last night Woke up in a good mood maybe its because it Friday. 
Watching Rosanne and plan on having a big bowl of Kraft Mac and Cheese. After i clean up my self and the house a bit :)... Ill keep ya updated!!


----------



## bazzb

thanks for the update
I am soooo gald it is friday! 
i hope my af is gone by sunday :)


----------



## Ciaramystic

turtlemomma said:


> Hey girls, can I join you? :) 7dpo today- and I'm a POAS-aholic. Thats right, I always start testing on 6dpo.:wacko: Guess I'm always hoping to see a little progression. Of course, I've never had a BFP so... really I'm just wasting my money. BUT I CAN'T HELP IT!!!:dohh:

Welcome turtlemomma!!! That is lovely little bbt spike you have going on there... FX'd for your BFP!!!


----------



## nik25

I'm starting to get excited Bc today is cd11 so I should ovulate hopefully next week on Monday Tuesday or Wednesday Bc my RE office is closed Thursday and Friday:( good luck to you all!


----------



## bazzb

good luck to you also

I have no idea when I will ovulate before my MC my cycles ranged from 35-45 days
ill start usking OPK probably around cd 12-15 or so


----------



## chimmi

wontgiveup said:


> UGHH Damn this 2ww:dohh: But hey whats a few more weeks When im going to have to wait 9 months for baby lol.
> Im 4DPO today

Me too am 3 or 4DPO fed up of waiting already!


----------



## wontgiveup

High chimmi welcome, Im 10dpo today AF is due the 21st Hope she doesnt show BFN today on frer.
Its like i had no control of my hands lol I just caved and Peed on a stick then after words I was thinking "what did i just do" lol! Cramping some
Good luck girls
Hope You ov soon ladys
And for the ones in the 2ww hope AF never shows her ugly face
:dust::dust:


----------



## bazzb

i figured you would cave  hehe 10 dpo is still SUPER early i bet you will get a BFP real soon lady


----------



## wontgiveup

Aww bazzb I love you hehehe Its nice to here some incourage ment


----------



## wontgiveup

To pass the time Im looking at Creative ways to tell DH and Family


----------



## bazzb

i want to be more creative this time
last time i was in such shock i just showed him a pic of the test at work lol


----------



## chimmi

I'm more worried about telling my.parents!


----------



## bazzb

I told my mom last time
I plan on hiding it for as long as I can this time


----------



## chimmi

I'm 25 in May and am one of 4. But none of us has children. I am the third youngest and the most childish probably. My older sister is 31 and recently married has made no attempt to hide the fact she is ttc after her wedding in august. (there's a bit of jealousy on her part as she has been with her other half for 7 years now and he has only just committed to marry and have babies - he already has two teenagers) I however have found someone who committed within months and im a lot younger than her. So I'm a bit worried as to what she and the parents would react. Not that it would stop me. I'm 24 not 14 lol (my Boyf is 32)


----------



## bazzb

exactly! who cares, you need to do whats right for you

im 26 and huby is 33


----------



## chimmi

Yeah exactly. She's never happy no matter what i do. Mums always knittjng little baby cardigans for no reason aswell lol even though she says shes too young to be a granny!


----------



## bazzb

LOl how cute
i love knitted baby stuff


----------



## chimmi

Yeah she does too. When I ask who for she says I don't know, do you know anyone who has a baby? Lol my mum is crazy


----------



## AmandaWI

Happy Friday! I had a crazy day at work and probably all next week, which is probably good to help pass the time. 

Wontgiveup - AF is due the 21st for me too, but I'm almost positive it will come. Probably on Thanksgiving with my luck :) Hope you get a BFP!

Have a great weekend girls!


----------



## wontgiveup

LOL im jumping in the conversation here girls, Im 23 and Hubby is 23, 1 sibling a brother, but all girls in the fam have kids, my sister n law is expecting this jan, i get a bit jealous some times i will adment, it was a surprise for her. 
Amanda yay will prob be Flow buddies lmao 
I say if i do get af itll prob come on befor thanksgiving tho... 
have you ladys bought that Crackle nail polish i just used it Its awesome. 
Amanda are u waiting for Af befor you test?
Hope she doesnt show BabyDust. Im wearing my Babydust tattoo i got with my test in the mail :happydance::flower:


----------



## chimmi

Luckily yet I haven't had pregnancy jealousy but I will admit that if my sister gets pg before me i will be a bit envious. And also If I then get pg it will look silly on my part... And I worry the parents will disapprove due to is not being married.


----------



## wontgiveup

Yeah i adment i was envious, cause as hard as we have been trying for 2yrs, and then she gets preg.. Kinda upseting , but im happy for her, but at first not so much....


----------



## wontgiveup

Chimmi glad you found my Thread, iv been having to link This page to get people over here lol. Bazzb and me came on the other day and we were like "where did everyone go" lol Nice to see some new faces, Welcome Chimmi and amanda if i missed anyone im sorry.
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## bazzb

Glad more ladies are joining!!!
Ok I need af to go away now she is being very mean to me today :( she is such a beyatch lol


----------



## chimmi

I only found this website today as have been off work coz I'm not well. so lying in bed all day got my mind wondering. So nice to have other ladies in the same boat! And lots of bfps!


----------



## wontgiveup

Ladys i cried when i watched this video of How they told the fam about expecting a baby :)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fh6KgHTiHIw
A must watch video


----------



## MommeeLise

Hi ladies, took awhile to post something wanted to read and brief myself on everybody. I am around 2-3 dpo testing November 29, well that's the day after AF but I never make it to that day. I am trying to stay hopeful this month, I have feeling some cramping, and now have some pretty intense back pains, idk tho. Love that video, that was so awesome, hope I cn do that for DH for Christmas. :dust::dust::dust: to you ladies


----------



## MommeeLise

Ok ladies I have a question, just went to the bathroom, wiped and notice light brown/ slight pinkish discharge. Caught me off guard, tried to wipe again but nothting. What do you think?:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:


----------



## wontgiveup

ooooo sounds promiseing but 2-3dpo is very early for IB(implantation bleeding) but hey stranger things can happen. 
Iv had that befor between ov and af. Thinking its just mid cycle spotting or some vaginal iratation of some sort. Nothing to worry about.
Hope its IB for you Glad to have ya join:dust:


----------



## MommeeLise

Thanks, hoping for the best, for all of us:thumbup:


----------



## nik25

Omg that video was amazing! How awesome would that be?!


----------



## wontgiveup

mommeeLise- i like your pic thats pretty


----------



## wontgiveup

Nik i know right, im so doing that one if we find out im pregnant. His moms B day is on the 27th


----------



## turtlemomma

Tested today at 8 dpo- crazy, I know. I thought I saw a HINT of a line but probably line eye...


----------



## bazzb

Do u have a pic?


----------



## nik25

Picture?


----------



## turtlemomma

I just looked at it again and I'm PRETTY SURE theres nothing there. :( Hopefully tomorrow fmu will have a line. :) If I think I see something then I'll def post!


----------



## koj518

hey wontgiveup! my DH's mom's birthday is the 28th!! She's been waiting for a grandkid longer than we've been trying (which is a long time) so it would be an awesome christmas/birthday gift for her if we got a BFP before christmas!


----------



## wontgiveup

UpDate
Dog woke me 2 hours early, temp took nose dive, so im thinkin af will arrive by monday for sure! :'( When i used the BBT adjuster it brought it back up to 97.4 but not sure how reliable that is 2 hours early. So I disregarded the first temp I got of 97. I only had one other temp this month that was 2hours early and thats when my temp reached 98! 
Tired of temping Tired of all this Waiting Tired of all the Stress! Have a good weekend ladys.

Welcome KOJ518- Glad you joined, its nice to have ya, Yeah i was realy hopeing to surprise her but Im feeling Very Doubtful this morning and Realy SAD.


----------



## wontgiveup

Befor allen went to work this morning, "all i said was my temp took a nose dive" and he knew What that ment and he Comforted me about it and just layed there holding me and told me its ok and that itll happen, youve been doing alot better lately your cycles are shorter Itll be ok. 
Thats all it took those few words but it made me feel like im not alone And thats its ok to be sad And i can always count on him to be my Rock!! I love this man 
Been up since 4am 
5 am Bad Nose bleed TMI one of those choke and gag with it nose bleeds UGHHH Its been at least 2 yr since i had one The last one i had it was so bad it lasted for 4 hours had to go to ER!
Headn to get some shut eye for a couple of hours, hope everyone has a good Sat...


----------



## chimmi

wontgiveup said:


> Befor allen went to work this morning, "all i said was my temp took a nose dive" and he knew What that ment and he Comforted me about it and just layed there holding me and told me its ok and that itll happen, youve been doing alot better lately your cycles are shorter Itll be ok.
> Thats all it took those few words but it made me feel like im not alone And thats its ok to be sad And i can always count on him to be my Rock!! I love this man
> Been up since 4am
> 5 am Bad Nose bleed TMI one of those choke and gag with it nose bleeds UGHHH Its been at least 2 yr since i had one The last one i had it was so bad it lasted for 4 hours had to go to ER!
> Headn to get some shut eye for a couple of hours, hope everyone has a good Sat...

God you poor thing that nose bleed sounds awful! I used to get alot then realised was due to the nasal spray I was prescribed for rhinitis. 
Your OH sounds lovely, it makes all the difference having someone like that by your side. And don't forget hes going through it too, although not every day and all the symptoms like us females, but its awful for them to see someone they love so much, be so defeated by it and they just want to make it better


----------



## koj518

Wontgiveup it looks like your temp is still above coverline. Don't give up hope yet! 10dpo could mean implantation dip. You never know. Its so nice that your DH is so supportive! It really does make a difference. I hope your temp goes back up tomorrow!! :hugs:


----------



## koj518

Wontgiveup it looks like your temp is still above coverline. Don't give up hope yet! 10dpo could mean implantation dip. You never know. Its so nice that your DH is so supportive! It really does make a difference. I hope your temp goes back up tomorrow!! :hugs:


----------



## AmandaWI

wontgiveup said:


> Amanda yay will prob be Flow buddies lmao
> I say if i do get af itll prob come on befor thanksgiving tho...
> have you ladys bought that Crackle nail polish i just used it Its awesome.
> Amanda are u waiting for Af befor you test?
> Hope she doesnt show BabyDust. Im wearing my Babydust tattoo i got with my test in the mail :happydance::flower:

Yeah, I decided a few months ago to try not to test until I'm a week late. I was 3 days late once and was so excited and almost convinced I was pregnant. I was so sad when I tested negative and got af the next morning. I never thought I would be so emotional through this whole process; I never used to be an emotional person. I think part of it is from going off bc. I was on it for 8 years and had a hard time when I stopped. I had hormone withdrawals and horrible headaches for about 6 weeks :( Not fun!

Sounds like you have a great relationship, that makes all the difference! Hope you feel better and can enjoy your weekend!


----------



## AmandaWI

I agree that it sucks when others around us keep getting pregnant. My step-brother in law just anounced they are pg. Got married in October and bam first time trying. Don't get me wrong I'm very happy for them :) But, it will be the first grandbaby for my father in law and he has been talking about being a grandpa for years. I was looking forward to being the one to give him that joy! I felt like such a rotten person when I just wanted to cry when I found out.


----------



## AmandaWI

Question for everyone: Sometimes a week or so before AF is expected I get these pains in my side, almost feels like a stitch from running. Happens mostly when I stretch in the morning or get up too suddenly. Ever happen to anyone else?


----------



## wontgiveup

AWW thank you girls :') Tear You have no idea how you just made my day.
Amanda- Ty, and i get those pains to not sure what its from but im assuming its normal.


----------



## wontgiveup

:dust: and :hugs: To all you Girls
Yeah allen is a wonderful man. When he came along HE SAVED MY LIFE Weve Been together for 8 yrs. WOW lol Wouldnt change a day of it... 
TURTLEMOMMA- any updates


----------



## chimmi

My dear boyf told me earlier that he dreamt last night that I was pregnant and we went to tell my parents...and it was twins! Haha. I've had such a fun day with him laughing about things and even discussing names... Yes we are crazy fools! Just hope hope hope it happens so very soon for us I can't wait! Also his best friend just rang hm and said his girlfriend is pregnant! (his friend said he never wanted kids) typical eh!


----------



## wontgiveup

Thats normaly how it goes, People who arent ready for kids or just never planed on haveing any Are the ones who get knocked up. lol


----------



## wontgiveup

Cramping And BOOBs HURT like ouch dont touch


----------



## wontgiveup

3:35pm and so the spotting begins


----------



## chimmi

Yeah I was kinda hoping i would be one of those people... didnt want kids till I met my current boyf now its all i think about! Grr


----------



## bazzb

wontgiveup said:


> 3:35pm and so the spotting begins

Sorry u r spotting :(
Just means a dec bfp :)


----------



## turtlemomma

wontgiveup- so sorry. :( 

-hpt this morning. I know its still early though so I'm OK. 9dpo I took apart the one from yesterday and realized that when I thought I saw a hint of a line it was an indent in the test. I've seen these before with FRERs so I need to remember that with this batch. 

Weird feeling in my uterus area today- bloated and tender feeling. Hope its not cysts. [-X


----------



## wontgiveup

I would feel better if that was true
I may not ovulate again for 2or3 months 
Sad doesnt even begin to cover how upset i am... 
Its just brown spotting, but with the cramps im haveing IDK?? 
How is it timeing can be just right and still not get pregnant I dont get it are my eggs bad, i wonder if i even release eggs.


----------



## wontgiveup

Thanks Bazzb, turtlemomma:hugs:


----------



## turtlemomma

wontgiveup said:


> I would feel better if that was true
> I may not ovulate again for 2or3 months
> Sad doesnt even begin to cover how upset i am...
> Its just brown spotting, but with the cramps im haveing IDK??
> How is it timeing can be just right and still not get pregnant I dont get it are my eggs bad, i wonder if i even release eggs.

I had really long, irregular cycles too. When I brought that up with my doctor at the 1 year mark she immediately prescribed me clomid and said I shouldnt have waited so long to bring that up... :shrug: Maybe you should try...


----------



## wontgiveup

DOne did, it would take 12 days after my last pill to ov and according to the blood work i didnt o witch is weird since how my chart showed i did, i think they took blood at the wrong time in my Cycle, They sucked anyways they never ever kept up with me or did what they said they would do. THe clomid made me sick, we tried it 2rounds. Then decided to try naturaly again. Were prob going to find a fertility Doctor!


----------



## turtlemomma

WoW-wontgiveup, I'm so sorry your having such a bad go of it. :hugs:


----------



## wontgiveup

Yeah never ever thought it would be this complicated when we first started. It could be worse at least i have a period and ov.. It just takes me longer then most, BUt it realy sucks!!


----------



## bazzb

I'm sorry Hun
I have long cycles too or I did before my mc so in assuming I will again


----------



## MommeeLise

Won't give up- man sorry to hear that:growlmad:
Have any of you ladies tried pressed or conception plus? I've heard and read some pretty positive outcomes with it. I know if that ol stinky:witch: comes my way then I'll give it a try.


----------



## wontgiveup

Preseed works great when taking clomid! Clomid can dry you up, And if you dont get alot of ewcm i recomend PrimRoseOil it works good to... Well ladys just scanty spotting. Maybe my temp will go back up in the morning. Could be late implantation wouldnt that be a huge surprise on my part.. As of now tho im just calling it AF


----------



## Frustrated42

Hi wontgiveup I read through the thread and I know completely what you mean about bad doctors. I went to a fertility doctor and she was horrible. When I got pregnant after over a year of trying to had an MC she pretty much told me that I didn't need help because I got pregnant an that I could do it again. And I never felt that she took me seriously when I saw her. It seemed like she thought I was young and that I should wAit until I was older to try and concieve because I was 23 at the time. I'm now 27 and trying again. I have very long cycles as well they range from 39-60 days and my doctor didn't think I should take anything. I now have a new doctor and she wanted me to go back and see her after trying for 3 months so one more cycle and I have to go back and see her if I don't get the BFP.


----------



## wontgiveup

Frustrated- Welcome nice to see a new face
Looks like we have something in common :hugs:
no af :af:
no spotting
no cramping
not much of a temp rise ether :shrug:


----------



## bazzb

Welcome!
Won't give up your not out yet

I was looking at my temps from last cycle
They were way lower before i ovulated
This time or dropped a bit with af but is starting to go up a little
Maybe my temps were messed up because of the mc?? And now I'm back to normal so to speak ?


----------



## bazzb

bazzb said:


> Welcome!
> Won't give up your not out yet
> 
> I was looking at my temps from last cycle
> They were way lower before i ovulated
> This time or dropped a bit with af but is starting to go up a little
> Maybe my temps were messed up because of the mc?? And now I'm back to normal so to speak ?

Ps I never went down below 36.3 last cue was 35 temps Andy cover line was 36.2 I think


----------



## nik25

Can someone please help. I took clomid days 3-7 and normal O around cd14-17. My dh has been out of town all week (except 3 days ago and we bd twice) so I took an opk yesterday at noon and it was positive. Last night it was negative and this morn. It's negative. My monitor is still on a high reading. So my question is, we are going for IUI (the morn after I get another pos opk) so should we bd today when dh gets home, or should we wait for our IUI?? More info , last IUI we bd the day before and his numbers were very low. What go you all think?


----------



## turtlemomma

nik25 said:


> Can someone please help. I took clomid days 3-7 and normal O around cd14-17. My dh has been out of town all week (except 3 days ago and we bd twice) so I took an opk yesterday at noon and it was positive. Last night it was negative and this morn. It's negative. My monitor is still on a high reading. So my question is, we are going for IUI (the morn after I get another pos opk) so should we bd today when dh gets home, or should we wait for our IUI?? More info , last IUI we bd the day before and his numbers were very low. What go you all think?

Wish I could help! I dont know anything about IUI's... GL! :hugs:

10 Dpo today - feeling like AF is going to come. Lots of cramping last night and this morning. Last month I started spotting at 12dpo and AF showed at 13... FX she stays away!!!:af:


----------



## nik25

Thanks:) your chart is looking great!!


----------



## MommeeLise

Hello Lovely ladies, Hope you all are enjoying this Sunday afternoon, or at least trying to. :winkwink:I know it's hard during this 2ww. FX'd for us all. Well today symptoms are lower backaches, tried to eat a fish sandwich in fries and felt like I was already full :sick:had to force myself to eat cuz I hadn't ate nothing all day. Didn't eat it all tho. Real wet and cmd when use the bathroom, bm sorry tmi, don't know what that's all about. So what about you ladies how are you feeling? I am trying to stay busy so these days can hurry up and fly by.:wacko::wacko::hissy::hissy:


----------



## wontgiveup

Nik- BD:sex: away couldnt hurt!!
Af Is here 
11 day luteal phase
We can only hope i have another short cycle like this one This Christmas!!
Cant wait to get into see a doc a figure things out.


----------



## koj518

wontgiveup :hugs: 
I hope you have a short cycle and a christmas BFP :flow:


----------



## wontgiveup

Aww Thank You koj518 that means so much :hugs:
:dust::dust::dust: To All you ladys
Hey This is why i started this thread in the first place
New Chart New Start Keeps me motivated to not give up.
If you dont mind me asking could you ladys state Your age and how long you have been ttc 
Sorry if you already did.
Im 23 TTC 2yrs (tried Meds, 1 Thought to be Chemical Preg, Irregular Cycles)


----------



## koj518

I'm 30 and this is cycle #10 for me :)


----------



## wontgiveup

MommeeLise said:


> Hello Lovely ladies, Hope you all are enjoying this Sunday afternoon, or at least trying to. :winkwink:I know it's hard during this 2ww. FX'd for us all. Well today symptoms are lower backaches, tried to eat a fish sandwich in fries and felt like I was already full :sick:had to force myself to eat cuz I hadn't ate nothing all day. Didn't eat it all tho. Real wet and cmd when use the bathroom, bm sorry tmi, don't know what that's all about. So what about you ladies how are you feeling? I am trying to stay busy so these days can hurry up and fly by.:wacko::wacko::hissy::hissy:

Hope this 2ww goes by Fast and Stress Free for you hun...:hugs: 
This cycle there wont be any symptom spotting for me atleast until 9DPO lol


----------



## bazzb

I'm 26 this is cycle 1 for me since my mc
Before my mc 5 cycles of NTNP
And 1 cycle of trying using opk and I fell preggo


----------



## wontgiveup

Ladys im tech... calling this my 3rd cycle
No meds, Good Timeing, And short Cycles
Cause the last yr an a half its been so crazy and all over the place LONG LONG cycles that it was hard to even know when to BD Until it was to late... I think that had alot to do with Not getn prego yet... But we shall see were these next couple of cycles take us... If i look back and see timeing is correct after about 6 total cycles then ill know we have a prob..


----------



## wontgiveup

bazzb said:


> I'm 26 this is cycle 1 for me since my mc
> Before my mc 5 cycles of NTNP
> And 1 cycle of trying using opk and I fell preggo

Sorry im still learning lingo NTNP?


----------



## bazzb

Sorry not trying not preventing!


----------



## nik25

Me-27 
DH-29 (almost 30)
We have been together for 8 years with ntnp but officialy started TTC 3 1/2 years ago.
No know problems beides his count and Morphology are a little low and I have irregular ovulation. I just got my positive opk today, so we are going in tomorrow morning for our last IUI. Praying this one works!! I've never had a BFP :(


----------



## bazzb

Good luck tomorrow nik

Forgot to say I'm 26 dh 33


----------



## turtlemomma

Info is in my signature! :)


----------



## nik25

bazzb said:


> Good luck tomorrow nik
> 
> Forgot to say I'm 26 dh 33


Thanks!! I'm so nervous... If this IUI doesnt work I think we are going to still ttc but no meds or anything and try to save up for IVF next winter.


----------



## bazzb

Hopefully you don't too
I hope we all get Xmas bfp


----------



## wontgiveup

Thanks Girls Nik praying this round goes Great! And hope you see that BFP soon
Hope all us ladys see a BFP soon lol
Ok so let me clarify
Im 23 
Dh 23
Together For 8 Yrs:cloud9:
Married for 2yrs
*Cycles * 
June2011-March2012 TTC but With the intention it would just happen(35-65)
Cycle1 April2012- First Round Provera/Clomid Started Charting (35 days)
Cycle2 June2012- Second Rd Provera/Clomid Started Temping (25 days)
Cycle3 July2012 - No Meds Just Metformin (67 days)
Cycle4 Sep2012- (34 days) 
Cycle5 Oct2012- (35 days)
Cycle6 11/18/12 CD1 Hope its as short as my last two :thumbup:


----------



## bazzb

Hopefully ur cycles stay around 35 days
I'm hoping mine will be around that
I hate the 46 day cycles :(


----------



## nik25

Ugh I wish I wouldn't have re tested :( now my opk is negative tonight! So yesterday I had 
Morning -
Noon +
Evening -
Today has been 
Morning -
Noon +
Evening -
Do you all think we should go ahead and go for IUI tomorrow morning or should I wait til I have at least a day of positive opks?


----------



## bazzb

That's odd
Do u have pics?


----------



## wontgiveup

Yeah Pics would help. And im not sure, I dont know much about the process of IUI and such, might want to call in the morning and ask? Hope things go well :)


----------



## nik25

Thanks guys! I'm using cb digital so they are for sure positive. I'll try to take a pic though. I read online where it said once you get a smiley it has detected your highest lh surge and to not test again Bc it will be negative (unless you catch the beginning of your surge) also I didn't know you had to use the same test holder and I think I actually used a different one than yesterday so I'm just taking it as a positive. Unfortunately Our clinic is 3 hours away so I can't phone them before we have to leave. We have to be there at 7 a.m thank you all!!


----------



## Vinesha

Hi I am new here ttc for 1 1/2 year .....I am having pcos with irregular periods and dh has low sperm count with infections ...so we opted for iui...unfortunately my first iui messed up and ended with af ..thought pf giving a month gap for next iui on dec ....

This month we are trying naturally i don't know whether i ovulated or not I didn't chart usually I don't ovulate on my own these days I was put on clomid metformin hcg shots to ovulate but this month no medicines ..... 

I am on cd 17 we bd on cd 14 and cd 15 for the first time I am getting sore nipples right after conception ....I am confused......is it a sign of ovulation or is it cos of the winter season here 

Baby dust to all


----------



## charlie00134

Hi I'm fairly new here, TTC since March 2009. I've got serious PCOS and don't ovulate naturally (i get AF about every 18 months without meds). I'm 24 and my dh is 26, together we are TTC #1 however he has a 7 yo from a previous relationship. I'm on cycle 5 of Clomid and have only had confirmed ov once 2 cycles ago. I think I've ovd this month and am 3dpo but I won't have that confirmed for another week. I'm hoping so hard for a Christmas BFP and just need to survive the 2ww. 

Baby dust to all! X


----------



## MommeeLise

wontgiveup said:


> Aww Thank You koj518 that means so much :hugs:
> :dust::dust::dust: To All you ladys
> Hey This is why i started this thread in the first place
> New Chart New Start Keeps me motivated to not give up.
> If you dont mind me asking could you ladys state Your age and how long you have been ttc
> Sorry if you already did.
> Im 23 TTC 2yrs (tried Meds, 1 Thought to be Chemical Preg, Irregular Cycles)

Ga and 33 will be 34 on Dec
27 NTNP since June


----------



## Ciaramystic

I am 29... I have an 11 year old and a 9 year old... And this time I have been ttc for 9 months.


----------



## charlie00134

I'm 24 and have been TTC baby no 1 for 44 months. on Clomid and metformin. x


----------



## wontgiveup

Yay some new faces WELCOME
:happydance:

Hope all is well CD2 For me, Cramps have been awful UGHHH!!!
Feeling good about this next cycle i think im on the right track to a normal 34-35day Cycles WOOO HOOOO!!! After righting all that down to you guys (about Cycles)
Now that i sit back and look at it " allen said Were doing good, looks like things are starting to fall back in order"
I hope so
I realy dont want to Get back on provera OR clomid
I still find it so weird that after i stoped taking my Metformin Things started falling back in place :dohh: awesome :thumbup:

Think ill go grab me some Mac&cheese for lunch Hope you girls have a good day


----------



## wontgiveup

charlie00134 said:


> Hi I'm fairly new here, TTC since March 2009. I've got serious PCOS and don't ovulate naturally (i get AF about every 18 months without meds). I'm 24 and my dh is 26, together we are TTC #1 however he has a 7 yo from a previous relationship. I'm on cycle 5 of Clomid and have only had confirmed ov once 2 cycles ago. I think I've ovd this month and am 3dpo but I won't have that confirmed for another week. I'm hoping so hard for a Christmas BFP and just need to survive the 2ww.
> 
> Baby dust to all! X

Welcome. Are you charting your temp, This way you can look at your chart and know if you ovulated or not.. In my case when i was on clomid my doc wasnt keeping up with me properly, they would take my blood levels way to soon or way to late and It would come back (DID NOT OV) every time, when in fact i new i ovd lol
Crazy people lol ill never go back there again. I just hope they take your blood levels befor AF cause after they start droping You wont get a (positive O Result) They normaly try to check it between 6-12dpo so i heard. Were here to help each other out:hugs: during this 2ww (i like to call it the EVIL 2ww lol) Charting Helps so much... Fertiltyfriend.com Is the BEST! Do you chart?


----------



## wontgiveup

Vinesha said:


> Hi I am new here ttc for 1 1/2 year .....I am having pcos with irregular periods and dh has low sperm count with infections ...so we opted for iui...unfortunately my first iui messed up and ended with af ..thought pf giving a month gap for next iui on dec ....
> 
> This month we are trying naturally i don't know whether i ovulated or not I didn't chart usually I don't ovulate on my own these days I was put on clomid metformin hcg shots to ovulate but this month no medicines .....
> 
> I am on cd 17 we bd on cd 14 and cd 15 for the first time I am getting sore nipples right after conception ....I am confused......is it a sign of ovulation or is it cos of the winter season here
> 
> Baby dust to all

Welcome, Are you useing OPKS this month... Since you wont be charting? :dust:
How long are your cycles, Mine range, and I ov late normaly


----------



## bazzb

Good afternoon everyone
hope you all hads great weekend!

CD 6 for me... now sure how long my cycled will be.. b4 mc therey were 35-45
hope this one is like 30 that would be ideal :)


----------



## wontgiveup

bazzb that would be awesome hope its short for both of this this time around.
Wow what a christmas gift that would be BFP hehehe i like the sound of that!


----------



## bazzb

hehe me too!
me and my hubby are both born in Sept.. and we always said we didnt want a september baby lol.. but if i coniviece this cycle we have a good chance of a sept baby... we both laughed when we did the math :)


----------



## wontgiveup

lol thats funny


----------



## bazzb

Yeah he always said we would have a sept baby
hope he is right ;)


----------



## wontgiveup

Well i was born in dec wouldnt it be somthing if i conceived in dec lol
So my SNL is mes..3weeks ahead And she may come on christmas lol


----------



## bazzb

oh that would be nice!


----------



## charlie00134

I'm not temping because I never remember to take my temperature in the morning. My doctors let me chose my own blood test date, they just give me the test sheet and I go in on the right day. I'm going on Thursday or Friday as I had pos CB opk on Thursday and my fertility friend app says this means I ov'd Friday.


----------



## AmandaWI

Hi Everyone!

Wontgiveup - sorry to hear AF showed up. Glad you are so positive about this month :)

Hope everyone had a nice weekend!


----------



## chimmi

I'm 24 (boyf is 32) we are TTC #1. This is our first month of properly TTC, I have plotted between periods when I am likely to ovulate - my CM confirmed this (i think) and we have just had sex sex sex. So hoping a week tomorrow, when she is due, that AF won't happen... I'm so worried that when she does I will cry. I cry about everything these days, dont want the boyf to think I'm too wrapped up in ttc. wamt to be nonchalant, I mean it is the first month but god its hard!


----------



## turtlemomma

11 dpo- BFN. Temp still up... Still hope although I am feeling my usual AF signs- :( 

FX everyone!


----------



## wontgiveup

chimmi said:


> I'm 24 (boyf is 32) we are TTC #1. This is our first month of properly TTC, I have plotted between periods when I am likely to ovulate - my CM confirmed this (i think) and we have just had sex sex sex. So hoping a week tomorrow, when she is due, that AF won't happen... I'm so worried that when she does I will cry. I cry about everything these days, dont want the boyf to think I'm too wrapped up in ttc. wamt to be nonchalant, I mean it is the first month but god its hard!

Its realy hard not to get wrapped up in it.. My hubby is finaly comeing around TTC so that i dont have to feel alone in it all Hes actualy been learning about all this OV stuff with me lol.. He has a little more understanding.. but i cry everytime AF shows and you prob will to, dont be ashamed and dont try to hide it because that only will make your emostions worse Instead talk to him about it Itll make this ttc process alot better.


----------



## wontgiveup

turtlemomma said:


> 11 dpo- BFN. Temp still up... Still hope although I am feeling my usual AF signs- :(
> 
> FX everyone!

Hope she stays away turtlemomma
11dpo is still early to test. Well i guess that depends on your normal Luteal phase.


----------



## turtlemomma

wontgiveup said:


> turtlemomma said:
> 
> 
> 11 dpo- BFN. Temp still up... Still hope although I am feeling my usual AF signs- :(
> 
> FX everyone!
> 
> Hope she stays away turtlemomma
> 11dpo is still early to test. Well i guess that depends on your normal Luteal phase.Click to expand...

Last month it was 12 days... Before Clomid it was always 10 or 11


----------



## wontgiveup

Sounds like my Luteal phase


----------



## charlie00134

I've known people get their BFP at 10dpo and others get BFN for about a month


----------



## nik25

Sorry about bfn but your chart looks amazing!! Good luck to us all!! We had our IUI this morning:) post wash was 5.9 million swimmers. And we bd when we got home also just incase;) Heres to the long 2ww!!


----------



## chimmi

wontgiveup said:


> chimmi said:
> 
> 
> I'm 24 (boyf is 32) we are TTC #1. This is our first month of properly TTC, I have plotted between periods when I am likely to ovulate - my CM confirmed this (i think) and we have just had sex sex sex. So hoping a week tomorrow, when she is due, that AF won't happen... I'm so worried that when she does I will cry. I cry about everything these days, dont want the boyf to think I'm too wrapped up in ttc. wamt to be nonchalant, I mean it is the first month but god its hard!
> 
> Its realy hard not to get wrapped up in it.. My hubby is finaly comeing around TTC so that i dont have to feel alone in it all Hes actualy been learning about all this OV stuff with me lol.. He has a little more understanding.. but i cry everytime AF shows and you prob will to, dont be ashamed and dont try to hide it because that only will make your emostions worse Instead talk to him about it Itll make this ttc process alot better.Click to expand...

Thanks, you are right. Will see what next week brings. He knows im an emotional wreck anyway I just dont want to scare him. He is the most laid back person i know and his attitude is "it will happen". This ttc business is the most I've ever been able to get from him. he used to say yeah ok one day, and now hes actually reading up about it, and making sure his part in it is done properly. Hes even taking vitamins every day. He's no where near as impatient about stuff as I am and he always tells me i worry too much about stuff


----------



## wontgiveup

chimmi said:


> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chimmi said:
> 
> 
> I'm 24 (boyf is 32) we are TTC #1. This is our first month of properly TTC, I have plotted between periods when I am likely to ovulate - my CM confirmed this (i think) and we have just had sex sex sex. So hoping a week tomorrow, when she is due, that AF won't happen... I'm so worried that when she does I will cry. I cry about everything these days, dont want the boyf to think I'm too wrapped up in ttc. wamt to be nonchalant, I mean it is the first month but god its hard!
> 
> Its realy hard not to get wrapped up in it.. My hubby is finaly comeing around TTC so that i dont have to feel alone in it all Hes actualy been learning about all this OV stuff with me lol.. He has a little more understanding.. but i cry everytime AF shows and you prob will to, dont be ashamed and dont try to hide it because that only will make your emostions worse Instead talk to him about it Itll make this ttc process alot better.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, you are right. Will see what next week brings. He knows im an emotional wreck anyway I just dont want to scare him. He is the most laid back person i know and his attitude is "it will happen". This ttc business is the most I've ever been able to get from him. he used to say yeah ok one day, and now hes actually reading up about it, and making sure his part in it is done properly. Hes even taking vitamins every day. He's no where near as impatient about stuff as I am and he always tells me i worry too much about stuffClick to expand...

sounds just like my DH lol


----------



## turtlemomma

AF- gonna take a b&b break for a few weeks- I'll look for ya then!

:dust:


----------



## nik25

Awe turtlemomma I'm so sorry:(:( big hugs!


----------



## wontgiveup

turtlemomma said:


> AF- gonna take a b&b break for a few weeks- I'll look for ya then!
> 
> :dust:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::hugs2: LOTS OF HUGS!! Since im million miles away and cant give you a hug this will have to do!!


----------



## wontgiveup

nik25 said:


> Awe turtlemomma I'm so sorry:(:( big hugs!

Nik was your last cycle Anovulatory? I was looking at your last chart! Hope the clomid works this time around for you :thumbup:
:hugs::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## TWINKLES80

Hi Ladies! Back from vacation and in my 2 ww early :) hope everyone is well!:thumbup:


----------



## bazzb

Welcome back
All good here just waiting to o


----------



## wontgiveup

Same here Just waiting to O, Hopeing This AF crap is over with today :)


----------



## bazzb

Mines done!! Who hoo lol


----------



## wontgiveup

:wohoo::af: ITs over For you, Hope you OV soon :thumbup:
Going to try to BD every other day this time around 
And hubby is on board with This cyle he said "I can do that" :winkwink:


----------



## wontgiveup

Step 1...Pee on the stick. (must be sure to hold it under urine stream for a heartbeat longer than recommended just to be sure).

Step 2...Stare at stick while you continue peeing. Feel heart jump when urine passes over the spot where the line would be and it hitches for a second, then gets a dark line...then keeps going, taking your dark line with it to the test window.

Step 3...Place on bathroom counter. Pretend not to stare at it. Let's try to give yourself busy work to keep from looking at it. In fact, your toilet now gets cleaned once per day.

Step 4...Tell yourself you are expecting a BFN. Then start to mist up when you see that it is, in fact, a BFN. Stare at the blank spot for a full minute before picking it up.

Step 5...First, go to window and check it under day light.

Step 5...Now, stand on toilet to be closer to light in ceiling. Check strip.

Step 6...Close one eye. Squint other eye.

Step 7...Turn on several lamps around house. Hold strip under lamp. Check strip.

Step 8...Hold strip OVER lamp. Check strip.

Step 9...Hold strip in front of lamp so light shines THROUGH strip, just in case.

Step 10...Pull stick apart. Hesitate for a heartbeat when you realize you are holding the still wet "wick" in one hand, then continue the destruction.

Step 11...Repeat Steps 5-9.

Step 12...Throw stick away.

Step 13...Pick stick back up out of trash.

Step 14...Repeat Steps 12 and 13 the rest of the day!


----------



## charlie00134

wontgiveup Love it! x


----------



## nik25

Lmao this is so true!!!!


----------



## bazzb

wontgiveup said:


> :wohoo::af: ITs over For you, Hope you OV soon :thumbup:
> Going to try to BD every other day this time around
> And hubby is on board with This cyle he said "I can do that" :winkwink:

we are BD every second day or so and then everyday once i get a positive!


----------



## wontgiveup

bazzb said:


> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo::af: ITs over For you, Hope you OV soon :thumbup:
> Going to try to BD every other day this time around
> And hubby is on board with This cyle he said "I can do that" :winkwink:
> 
> we are BD every second day or so and then everyday once i get a positive!Click to expand...

I ment to say that last part (everyday once i get a positive)


----------



## bazzb

hahah awesome! so true
my hubby says why do u keep taking that thing outta the trash lol


----------



## wontgiveup

https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/tesstripvalp1.html


----------



## MommeeLise

wontgiveup said:


> Step 1...Pee on the stick. (must be sure to hold it under urine stream for a heartbeat longer than recommended just to be sure).
> 
> Step 2...Stare at stick while you continue peeing. Feel heart jump when urine passes over the spot where the line would be and it hitches for a second, then gets a dark line...then keeps going, taking your dark line with it to the test window.
> 
> Step 3...Place on bathroom counter. Pretend not to stare at it. Let's try to give yourself busy work to keep from looking at it. In fact, your toilet now gets cleaned once per day.
> 
> Step 4...Tell yourself you are expecting a BFN. Then start to mist up when you see that it is, in fact, a BFN. Stare at the blank spot for a full minute before picking it up.
> 
> Step 5...First, go to window and check it under day light.
> 
> Step 5...Now, stand on toilet to be closer to light in ceiling. Check strip.
> 
> 
> Step 6...Close one eye. Squint other eye.
> 
> Step 7...Turn on several lamps around house. Hold strip under lamp. Check strip.
> 
> Step 8...Hold strip OVER lamp. Check strip.
> 
> Step 9...Hold strip in front of lamp so light shines THROUGH strip, just in case.
> 
> Step 10...Pull stick apart. Hesitate for a heartbeat when you realize you are holding the still wet "wick" in one hand, then continue the destruction.
> 
> Step 11...Repeat Steps 5-9.
> 
> Step 12...Throw stick away.
> 
> Step 13...Pick stick back up out of trash.
> 
> Step 14...Repeat Steps 12 and 13 the rest of the day!

Omg!!! That is hilarious but oh so true


----------



## wontgiveup

Just wanted to drop in and say happy thanksgiving


----------



## bazzb

Hope all my American ladies had a great day :)


----------



## wontgiveup

bazzb said:


> Hope all my American ladies had a great day :)

wait? oh im sorry I forgot I heard Canada celebrates Thanksgiving in OCT 
TRUE or FALSE :flower:


----------



## bazzb

First weekend in oct
True! Lol


----------



## Frustrated42

True lol


----------



## bazzb

question ladies

Im on CD 10 not spotting since CD 6 or 7 and today I went to the washroom and there was some brown.. this has NEVER happened to me before. 

Had this happened to any of you ever?


----------



## charlie00134

bazzb said:


> question ladies
> 
> Im on CD 10 not spotting since CD 6 or 7 and today I went to the washroom and there was some brown.. this has NEVER happened to me before.
> 
> Had this happened to any of you ever?

How many dpo are you? Could be implantation? x


----------



## bazzb

i havent even O'd yet... im on CD 10
very odd


----------



## charlie00134

bazzb said:


> i havent even O'd yet... im on CD 10
> very odd

Duh, learn to read Charlie!


----------



## bazzb

lol thats ok!


----------



## charlie00134

This month I had AF CD 1 - 4 then CD 6 I had late spotting. Yours seems a little later but it might be left over UL


----------



## bazzb

thats what I was thinking but i wasnt sure

this is my first "real" cycle since my MC in sept so maybe that why


----------



## charlie00134

brown means old blood so could just be left over from AF


----------



## bazzb

ok thanks a lot!
i get so worried sometimes.. scared ill never get another BFP


----------



## wontgiveup

Charlie Nailed it on the spot "thats exactly what i was going to tell you prob just Old blood" :) Are you testing with opks this cycle. Think ill start around CD13 this time


----------



## wontgiveup

Ok ladys next time you go groucery shopping You need to pick up This is the Chip isle
SNYDER'S of hanover nibblers Mustard&Onion, there pretty much little flavored pretzel nibblers There real good.... so glad this Black Friday sale crap is over with, cant go know weres with out getn run over by a buggy...


----------



## wontgiveup

Ladys i changed the Thread name up a bit Hope you dont mind


----------



## AmandaWI

How's everyone doing? Sorry I've been MIA all week. Work has been so busy! AF showed up today, CD 35. Not surprised, but still very disappointed. I did buy a BBT, so we'll see if I have any luck with that.


----------



## bazzb

wontgiveup said:


> Charlie Nailed it on the spot "thats exactly what i was going to tell you prob just Old blood" :) Are you testing with opks this cycle. Think ill start around CD13 this time

Thx Hun I was do upset lol:( prob wouldn't have noticed or cared if I wasn't ttc
Used a opk yesterday and it was negative think ill start up again tomorrow though I don't want to miss my Surge


----------



## bazzb

wontgiveup said:


> Ladys i changed the Thread name up a bit Hope you dont mind

Love the new name :)


----------



## nik25

I'm a few dpo and i'm already wanting to poas lol I'm going to try to control my urge and not test til atleast 10dpo or more... I really wish I hadnt bought all of these IC tests!!


----------



## AmandaWI

I hate cramps! It's like an extra little slap in the face:) Yes, AF came and you are not pregnant, but you also get to feel miserable, haha! Somehow that just doesn't seem right.


----------



## bazzb

I hate them too:(
We have to go through too much women

I wish I hate cheaper opk test mine r clear blue digital and I don't wAnt up start too soon and waste them!


----------



## charlie00134

I use ic opks then when I start thinking it could be pos I switch to cb digi opks


----------



## AmandaWI

bazzb said:


> I hate them too:(
> We have to go through too much women
> 
> I wish I hate cheaper opk test mine r clear blue digital and I don't wAnt up start too soon and waste them!

What time of the day do you usually test?


----------



## bazzb

With the clear blue digital I use fmu the box days that's good


----------



## AmandaWI

I think this month I'm going to buy some cheaper opks and test twice aday.


----------



## bazzb

I may next cycle


----------



## wontgiveup

AmandaWI said:


> How's everyone doing? Sorry I've been MIA all week. Work has been so busy! AF showed up today, CD 35. Not surprised, but still very disappointed. I did buy a BBT, so we'll see if I have any luck with that.

Hey grl glad to see a update
I agree about the Cramps are like a slap in the face on top of getting AF lol 
BBT awesome hope it helps (itll take a couple of cycles to see the norm and everything)


----------



## wontgiveup

bazzb said:


> I hate them too:(
> We have to go through too much women
> 
> I wish I hate cheaper opk test mine r clear blue digital and I don't wAnt up start too soon and waste them!

Oh that sucks, There to expensive to waste, You should realy order some off earlypregnancytest.com They safe you so much money... And They'll be there in like a week :)
I ordered some more And they will be here withing 8 days :) hehehe YAY
plus comes with 15 FREE hcg ICs :happydance:


----------



## wontgiveup

Girls from now on the way im going to look at this ttc thing. Every time I get AF That just means i got extra time to be young and free to go and do as i please with out taging along a baby.... My mother n law made me think dif about some things and i think its going to help with the stress that comes along with wanting a baby so bad you can taste it lol Im 24 I got plenty of time to start my family.. 
She said most couples dont have what allen and i do, We have had time to be a couple and then continue when we wed with out the hassel of Kids.. We have time to are selfs ;) I see what she means cause as i set there and listen to her, i thought wow I shouldnt be rushing this so hard itll happen Just dont rush it.. and injoy the life you have now and then latter when the time comes You can step fwd and enjoy the rest of your life with kids and a FAMILY!! 
As for now we can continue down the path of inprovement in are lifes, Allen got a promotion and a better postion at his job so now we can save more for when the baby does come we wont have to worry about anything... The house will be were we want it to be... "id like to add I cant wait to get wood flooring lol"
So from now on when af shows im just going to say to my self well Our selfs ( That just means weve got more time to get things ready for baby and less of the stress that comes with knowing he/she will be here in 9 months lol) And injoy the free time we have now..


----------



## chimmi

Yeah well said. I'm 24 too and my boyf keeps telling me not to worry it will happen. To be honest if i got a bfp first try, I would be like "shit we arent ready!"


----------



## wontgiveup

chimmi said:


> Yeah well said. I'm 24 too and my boyf keeps telling me not to worry it will happen. To be honest if i got a bfp first try, I would be like "shit we arent ready!"

lmao i know right !!! 
Me to prob.. And dont worry i here that from my hubby all the time, and Well maybe us ladys should realy let those words seek in for a change, cause i think most of the time it doesnt lol..


----------



## chimmi

Lol yes. I always reply with "yeah but i want it to happen NOW." 
He knows how impatient I am about everything, and he's the opposite so he keeps telling me to chill out. I did think to myself today if i don't get it this month theres always next month and if not that month, then January. Etc etc. It WILL happen. Just when it is the right time and my body is ready.


----------



## destinychild

well here i am!! :) Thanks wontgiveup


----------



## TWINKLES80

bazzb said:


> welcome! and gl to all of us :)

Hi everyone :) gl fx to everyone!


----------



## bazzb

Good morning everyone
Have any of u had your temp spike up and then down for a few days and then up again
Mine seem to be all over the place this cycle lol


----------



## MommeeLise

Won't give up, your grandmother is so right. You are still young and able to come and go as you please. Kids definitely change things, that is why you have to be sure sure that you and your dh hubby are ready to settle down for a little bit. And your so young to be stressing like this, you being 24 really shouldn't have any problems especially if your dr hasn't said anything. I think it is so much stress in trying to plan exactly when, and how to make a baby that it starts to become a chore rather than a pleasureable Expression of love between a couple. Idk this is just my opinion, try and relax and and see what happens. I have 3 kids already who were unplanned, just happened naturally, now with us trying....no luck. Good luck to all you ladies I wish you all the best.:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wontgiveup

bazzb O yes mine does this at least once a cycle lol
Chimmi You are exactly right If not this month then theres always next month then the month after that lol
DestinyChild you are very welcome so glad to see a new face on this thread were glad you could join us..
Hopeing the HSG thing works great for you two :)
Mommylisa You are correct :) Yeah my Mother n law is a smart women, and The thing is The doc has said dif.. With my irregular cycles and such it makes it harder for us to conceive but were working on it the best way we know how Wish us luck! If not this month then always next month (INM-ANM) That should be are new Lingo for it lol. whatcha think girls?


----------



## bazzb

ok thanks.. so far ive had two spikes..but the past few days ive temped at different times so maybe thats why. I dont think i od yet as i wasnt seeing any clear stretchy discharge lol i started my OPK this am .. not positive yet but thats fine i love POAS lol!

i understand what you mean about wanting to conceive now.. I feel i am putting way too much pressure on myself this cycle.. i keep thinking i would be 23 weeks pregnant now if i didnt have my mc so i need to get preggo.. it is very hard:(


----------



## mandi2205

Hiya wont give up and everyone, well im NTNP this month BUT i dont think am gonna do very well at it lol, am due AF on the 17th dec , my mum n dads wedding anniversary ( god rest em ) even though am planning on NTNP im still finding myself waiting for the TWW and now its gonna be an even longer wait as im coming down with a cold boohoo, last AF was only 2 and a half days long too which was good maybe ill O sooner mmm dunno, anyways thanx for the invite Wont give up ... hope you get lots of BFPs on here x :dust:


----------



## wontgiveup

bazzb said:


> ok thanks.. so far ive had two spikes..but the past few days ive temped at different times so maybe thats why. I dont think i od yet as i wasnt seeing any clear stretchy discharge lol i started my OPK this am .. not positive yet but thats fine i love POAS lol!
> 
> i understand what you mean about wanting to conceive now.. I feel i am putting way too much pressure on myself this cycle.. i keep thinking i would be 23 weeks pregnant now if i didnt have my mc so i need to get preggo.. it is very hard:(

BAzzb use this to fix your temps when ever you take them at a dif time this Adjuster is very very acurate
https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## wontgiveup

mandi2205 said:


> Hiya wont give up and everyone, well im NTNP this month BUT i dont think am gonna do very well at it lol, am due AF on the 17th dec , my mum n dads wedding anniversary ( god rest em ) even though am planning on NTNP im still finding myself waiting for the TWW and now its gonna be an even longer wait as im coming down with a cold boohoo, last AF was only 2 and a half days long too which was good maybe ill O sooner mmm dunno, anyways thanx for the invite Wont give up ... hope you get lots of BFPs on here x :dust:

:dance: YAY new Threader Welcome!!
aww A cold that sucks, I keep getn a bad sore throat late at night then it goes away once i wake.. I must be sleepn with my mouth open.. Ty hope you get your BFP soon to


----------



## bazzb

wontgiveup said:


> bazzb said:
> 
> 
> ok thanks.. so far ive had two spikes..but the past few days ive temped at different times so maybe thats why. I dont think i od yet as i wasnt seeing any clear stretchy discharge lol i started my OPK this am .. not positive yet but thats fine i love POAS lol!
> 
> i understand what you mean about wanting to conceive now.. I feel i am putting way too much pressure on myself this cycle.. i keep thinking i would be 23 weeks pregnant now if i didnt have my mc so i need to get preggo.. it is very hard:(
> 
> BAzzb use this to fix your temps when ever you take them at a dif time this Adjuster is very very acurate
> https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.phpClick to expand...

Thx!! Now it's not such a drastic spike


----------



## wontgiveup

yeah that made a big dif.. :)


----------



## chimmi

Ok I have a silly question... I am 12 doo now and This morning me and my Boyf had nooky (just for fun lol). And this might be tmi, but he said it "feels different" . I asked him how and he said i had "more grip" haha. We thought maybe it was a sign but then I thought maybe its coz my period is due in 2days... I pointed this out and he said yeah maybe...? I just thought when you are pg does it feel different for the bloke during sex?


----------



## wontgiveup

lol Great Question
Iv wondered this in the past and as far as i know there is no dif.. Cause if you did conceive it might feel a little tighter down there Cause your cervix closes and gets hard not sure if this tightens the vag wall to.. Ill have to look that one up lol.
Ill see what i can find


Ladys i found a great great Site with lots of good info On temping :)
https://www.fun-kids-stuff.com/basaltemperaturecharting.html


----------



## chimmi

Lol ok let me know what you find outx


----------



## wontgiveup

Ok so i couldnt find any MEd... anwers to this question but i did come across some women Who had aked the same And Apparently some pregnant women Got realy tight down there once they conceived... 
Try not to look to much into it tho :)


----------



## chimmi

Yeah I think it probably happens every month before af he just hasn't noticed before lol. I was just curious. Thanks for your help!


----------



## destinychild

wontgiveup said:


> bazzb O yes mine does this at least once a cycle lol
> Chimmi You are exactly right If not this month then theres always next month then the month after that lol
> DestinyChild you are very welcome so glad to see a new face on this thread were glad you could join us..
> Hopeing the HSG thing works great for you two :)
> Mommylisa You are correct :) Yeah my Mother n law is a smart women, and The thing is The doc has said dif.. With my irregular cycles and such it makes it harder for us to conceive but were working on it the best way we know how Wish us luck! If not this month then always next month (INM-ANM) That should be are new Lingo for it lol. whatcha think girls?

My sister has irregular cycles and she has 4 kids... she uses a tempture to check when it rises, it has helped her so far... a lot of my Frineds have been irregular and they had thier kids... u just need to know when ur temp rises, i tried it but my temp is kaput now. i need to get a new one!!! :hugs:


----------



## wontgiveup

destinychild not sure Havent heard of Waitn on a temp rise?
I temp and I know that once my temp does rise its to late for me to conceive.. I understand all about bbt.. But yeah i mean iv seen shows on tv were the women randomly takes her temp and if its high they will bd.. Not sure what thats all about if you find more info on it i would love to know :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hello ladies:winkwink:

Lets go december BFPs:happydance:

Just on AF right now and gearing up to :sex: 

Cant wait to :sex: bc im feeling kinda horny:blush::haha:


----------



## wontgiveup

lol Breaking dawn you crack me up 
Glad you joined
Im on CD8 prob wont o till around CD 18 or so...
But the :sex: has already begun for me hehehe!!!


----------



## bazzb

I'm cd 12 and doubt ill o til 20-30 big range lol but I'm practicing until then haha


----------



## turtlemomma

CD 5 today- starting clomid round 3- wish me luck!


----------



## bazzb

Gl to u!
And all other ladies also :)


----------



## nik25

I'm literaly making myself not test yet... ugh i'm only 6dpo lol and already driving myself nuts. My chart is looking kinda crappy though :( I'm getting my 7dpo progesterone levels checked tomorrow so praying for a good number!! Good luck to all of us!


----------



## turtlemomma

I've had a very rough weekend- I went to my niece's christening and 3 people announced their pregnancies! SUUUUUUCKED- this is also the first time I've ever seen DH have a reaction to other people's BFP's... Our family has stopped asking us, which is good and takes a little pressure off- but there were a few awkward silences... So now I'm drinking a cider and trying to relax. :beer:

And my dog is sick. :( Boo.

:cry::nope::growlmad::brat::sad2::hissy::sad1::sulk:#-o:cry: Pity Party


----------



## Breaking Dawn

wontgiveup said:


> lol Breaking dawn you crack me up
> Glad you joined
> Im on CD8 prob wont o till around CD 18 or so...
> But the :sex: has already begun for me hehehe!!!

Enjoy the :sex:....:winkwink:

Seriously...i cannot wait to :sex: 

I also got preseed on friday and ive read some good things about how it feels :haha:

I am cd2/3 today.....my cd1 wasnt full flow until late that night...so im not counting it as complete cd1.... Maybe 0.5CD...lol.


----------



## MommeeLise

Morning ladies, got my :bfp: this morning:happydance: 12 dpo today. Got a bfn Sat at 10dpo and two faint positives yesterday 11dpo. :dust::dust::dust::dust::af::af: ladies good luck, try and be patient:thumbup:


----------



## bazzb

congrats!! :)


----------



## wontgiveup

Turtle momma wish you the Best :)


----------



## wontgiveup

turtlemomma said:


> I've had a very rough weekend- I went to my niece's christening and 3 people announced their pregnancies! SUUUUUUCKED- this is also the first time I've ever seen DH have a reaction to other people's BFP's... Our family has stopped asking us, which is good and takes a little pressure off- but there were a few awkward silences... So now I'm drinking a cider and trying to relax. :beer:
> 
> And my dog is sick. :( Boo.
> 
> :cry::nope::growlmad::brat::sad2::hissy::sad1::sulk:#-o:cry: Pity Party

:growlmad: ughhhhh that totaly sucks, I feel ya!!! Hope the week gets better Ill drink one with ya lol :thumbup:


----------



## wontgiveup

Breaking Dawn said:


> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> lol Breaking dawn you crack me up
> Glad you joined
> Im on CD8 prob wont o till around CD 18 or so...
> But the :sex: has already begun for me hehehe!!!
> 
> Enjoy the :sex:....:winkwink:
> 
> Seriously...i cannot wait to :sex:
> 
> I also got preseed on friday and ive read some good things about how it feels :haha:
> 
> I am cd2/3 today.....my cd1 wasnt full flow until late that night...so im not counting it as complete cd1.... Maybe 0.5CD...lol.Click to expand...

lol yeah 0.5 :thumbup: lol
PreeSeed works good, feels great hehehe


----------



## wontgiveup

MommeeLise said:


> Morning ladies, got my :bfp: this morning:happydance: 12 dpo today. Got a bfn Sat at 10dpo and two faint positives yesterday 11dpo. :dust::dust::dust::dust::af::af: ladies good luck, try and be patient:thumbup:

WOOHOO :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::dance: Congrats


----------



## wontgiveup

:mail: Woohoo
CD 9


----------



## TWINKLES80

MommeeLise said:


> Morning ladies, got my :bfp: this morning:happydance: 12 dpo today. Got a bfn Sat at 10dpo and two faint positives yesterday 11dpo. :dust::dust::dust::dust::af::af: ladies good luck, try and be patient:thumbup:


Congrats MommeelIse!!!


----------



## chimmi

Congratulations! I'm due af tomorrow too scared to test unless she's late eek!


----------



## wontgiveup

Chimmi i agree, Wait till your late :) youll feel better about picking up that test :)
Ok so girls is it ok for me to rant!!
Big girls are beautiful two and It kills me when society says other wise, im a big girl and i have curves yet its hard for me to say i love my body when society betrays Big curvy girls as not the idea women... Well my husband loves me just the way i am so everyone else can kiss it lol


----------



## bazzb

beauty isnt in the size!! :)
I am a skinny girl and am sick of people saying omg ur so small, do u eat food at all... of course i friggin eat!! people make me mad LOL
theres my rant


----------



## chimmi

Well yeah just seems a bit silly to me to test before you've even missed af.


----------



## wontgiveup

bazzb said:


> beauty isnt in the size!! :)
> I am a skinny girl and am sick of people saying omg ur so small, do u eat food at all... of course i friggin eat!! people make me mad LOL
> theres my rant

Agreed Beauty isnt in the size
see thats another thing, like you were talking about, If your skinny then you get told your to thin or you need to eat more.. Hey girls cant help how there matabilism is!! So those people just need to shut up, your beautiful no matter what size you are.. Its just it would be nice if society was supportive of all body types.. But i will say one thing some times people go over board and get to big, and that can be very damageing to your health.. But hey Skinny Big Med were all gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## wontgiveup

chimmi said:


> Well yeah just seems a bit silly to me to test before you've even missed af.

lol i used to test befor af every cycle, partly because i was never realy sure when Af was due
Not doing that anymore :thumbup:


----------



## koj518

Hey ladies!!

I'm back from Thanksgiving vacation and my AF is tapering off. Yay! So happy to see some new BFPs. Congrats!!

I'm gonna try OPKs this month for the first time!! Any pointers you can provide me?? 

I'm at cd5. When should I start testing?? My shortest cycle in the last year is 25days and longest is 32. on average, its between 28-29.


----------



## chimmi

Ah Its soo tempting and I asked my boyf if I could lol but we agreed to wait and see if its late. Really dont want to get my hopes up.


----------



## bazzb

exactly!
I thinnk Im a great size im 5'3 and 115 pounds and my hubby loves it:) so everyone else can kiss my butt lol


----------



## bazzb

koj518 said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> I'm back from Thanksgiving vacation and my AF is tapering off. Yay! So happy to see some new BFPs. Congrats!!
> 
> I'm gonna try OPKs this month for the first time!! Any pointers you can provide me??
> 
> I'm at cd5. When should I start testing?? My shortest cycle in the last year is 25days and longest is 32. on average, its between 28-29.

if i were u id start then between CD 6-10


----------



## bazzb

chimmi said:


> Ah Its soo tempting and I asked my boyf if I could lol but we agreed to wait and see if its late. Really dont want to get my hopes up.

good luck tomorrow!


----------



## koj518

bazzb said:


> koj518 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!!
> 
> I'm back from Thanksgiving vacation and my AF is tapering off. Yay! So happy to see some new BFPs. Congrats!!
> 
> I'm gonna try OPKs this month for the first time!! Any pointers you can provide me??
> 
> I'm at cd5. When should I start testing?? My shortest cycle in the last year is 25days and longest is 32. on average, its between 28-29.
> 
> if i were u id start then between CD 6-10Click to expand...

Thanks!! tomorrow it is :D


----------



## AmandaWI

MommeeLise said:


> Morning ladies, got my :bfp: this morning:happydance: 12 dpo today. Got a bfn Sat at 10dpo and two faint positives yesterday 11dpo. :dust::dust::dust::dust::af::af: ladies good luck, try and be patient:thumbup:

Congrats!!! Gives us all a little hope :)


----------



## AmandaWI

chimmi said:


> Well yeah just seems a bit silly to me to test before you've even missed af.

I agree. As hard as it is, it's best to wait. I figure I'm going to be disappointed when I get AF no matter what. So, if I can avoid another disappointment of getting a BFN then that's what I try to do. But, then that little voice says, but if it's a BFP I want to know ASAP!!! It's such a mind game :)


----------



## AmandaWI

wontgiveup said:


> Girls from now on the way im going to look at this ttc thing. Every time I get AF That just means i got extra time to be young and free to go and do as i please with out taging along a baby.... My mother n law made me think dif about some things and i think its going to help with the stress that comes along with wanting a baby so bad you can taste it lol Im 24 I got plenty of time to start my family..
> She said most couples dont have what allen and i do, We have had time to be a couple and then continue when we wed with out the hassel of Kids.. We have time to are selfs ;) I see what she means cause as i set there and listen to her, i thought wow I shouldnt be rushing this so hard itll happen Just dont rush it.. and injoy the life you have now and then latter when the time comes You can step fwd and enjoy the rest of your life with kids and a FAMILY!!
> As for now we can continue down the path of inprovement in are lifes, Allen got a promotion and a better postion at his job so now we can save more for when the baby does come we wont have to worry about anything... The house will be were we want it to be... "id like to add I cant wait to get wood flooring lol"
> So from now on when af shows im just going to say to my self well Our selfs ( That just means weve got more time to get things ready for baby and less of the stress that comes with knowing he/she will be here in 9 months lol) And injoy the free time we have now..

I like you're new outlook on the ttc thing. I'm going to try my best to keep reminded myself of that. I keep telling hubby I just need something else to focus on. I suggested we take a cruise:)


----------



## wontgiveup

koj518 said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> I'm back from Thanksgiving vacation and my AF is tapering off. Yay! So happy to see some new BFPs. Congrats!!
> 
> I'm gonna try OPKs this month for the first time!! Any pointers you can provide me??
> 
> I'm at cd5. When should I start testing?? My shortest cycle in the last year is 25days and longest is 32. on average, its between 28-29.

Start test around CD16:) hope the opks work great for you, I take mine at 3pm and 9pm :)


----------



## wontgiveup

oops id like to add that test CD16 if you think your cycles are normaly in the 32 range lol
Cd8 For a 25 day cycle.. 
Average
Cycle Length Start Testing
on Cycle Day # 
21 5 
22 5 
23 6 
24 7 
25 8 
26 9 
27 10 
28 11 
29 12 
30 13 
31 14 
32 15 
33 16 
34 17 
35 18 
36 19 
37 20 
38 21 
39 22 
40 23


----------



## TWINKLES80

wontgiveup said:


> yeah that made a big dif.. :)

Hey won't give up do you know of a bbt therm that doesn't beep? I always wake up the dh! :blush:


----------



## koj518

wontgiveup - I actually got too anxious to test it out so I already broke one out last night around 7pm. HAHA. I know it means nothing but I got weirdly excited when I saw that second line even though its an OPK! :haha: My second line was already pretty dark (not as dark as the control line though). Is that normal at cd5 of a typical 29day cycle? I'll probably do it again tonight just for fun :)


----------



## wontgiveup

TWINKLES80 said:


> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> yeah that made a big dif.. :)
> 
> Hey won't give up do you know of a bbt therm that doesn't beep? I always wake up the dh! :blush:Click to expand...

lol And i thought i was a light sleeper, I bought the one from walmart with the pink handle and the beep is so light i can barely here it :thumbup:


----------



## wontgiveup

koj518 said:


> wontgiveup - I actually got too anxious to test it out so I already broke one out last night around 7pm. HAHA. I know it means nothing but I got weirdly excited when I saw that second line even though its an OPK! :haha: My second line was already pretty dark (not as dark as the control line though). Is that normal at cd5 of a typical 29day cycle? I'll probably do it again tonight just for fun :)

We have dif amounts of LH in are body at dif times of are cycle, in my case my gradualy get darker Known as the Fade in effect... For example i just wanted to pee on a stick at CD8 lol and had a test line that wasnt as dark as the control line then the next day it was a super faint line... Its very possible that you may be one of the lucky ones who get the fade in effect to. Were they will get darker each day you test till you see a positive. And no its not to early.. You can ov as early as CD12.. Not that common tho But anything is possible HOpe this helps :)


----------



## wontgiveup

koj518 i recomend you prob shouldnt start testing till CD11 :)


----------



## chimmi

The witch got me. Noooo! Feeling super sorry for myself today :(


----------



## wontgiveup

Chimmi NO none of that remember Are moto 
INM-ANM
if not this month-always next month
Look at it this way this gives you and DH more time to plan for Baby with out the stress of knowing he/she will be here in 9 months!
You can do this, We all can!
I realized this feeling sorry for are selfs, feeling as if we have failed once again, isnt working. Ask your self Is this hurt, helping any? Nope We go through the same rutine every time AF shows, weve got to stop, We need to smile And move on to the next cycle Itll happen and when it does will look back and think wow look at all those times i almost gave up and was heartbroken and dwelled on it every time we seen a BFN lol, will look back and laugh.. Sending lots and lots of hugs your way sis (INM-ANM):hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bazzb

I am so sorry chimmi::(:(:( big hugs to you


----------



## chimmi

wontgiveup said:


> Chimmi NO none of that remember Are moto
> INM-ANM
> if not this month-always next month
> Look at it this way this gives you and DH more time to plan for Baby with out the stress of knowing he/she will be here in 9 months!
> You can do this, We all can!
> I realized this feeling sorry for are selfs, feeling as if we have failed once again, isnt working. Ask your self Is this hurt, helping any? Nope We go through the same rutine every time AF shows, weve got to stop, We need to smile And move on to the next cycle Itll happen and when it does will look back and think wow look at all those times i almost gave up and was heartbroken and dwelled on it every time we seen a BFN lol, will look back and laugh.. Sending lots and lots of hugs your way sis (INM-ANM):hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks love. Yes remember the motto lol :) I "celebrated" with a coffee - because I cut it out just in case. Yeah will try and be positive, just gives us a bit more time to plan...! Xx


----------



## Ciaramystic

Hiya Ladies!!! Still waitin on O' so right there with you... Hoping it's happening or all ready happened and I'll get my temp spike tmrw. How are you all??? So sorry the witch got you Chimmi... :hugs:


----------



## wontgiveup

Im great, just waiting to o :) - a stomach bug, iv had it off and on the last 3 days UGH but other then that i have a great mine set this month :)


----------



## bazzb

Im okay also... just waiting to O... i think i have quite the wait yet lol!
hope everyone else is well Xx


----------



## nik25

So sorry chimmi:( 
So I got my progesterone level back today from 7dpo test and it was very low. She said I did ovulate but it's very low at 3.45 she said anything over 3 is considered ovulatory. I took clomid 100 mg so it should've been in the teens. Has Anyone ever had a BFP after their 7dpo level was very low?


----------



## wontgiveup

Never had proper progest... testing done, they always took it at the wrong time stupid docs... Cant wait to get a new one
As for your chances Im sure there still good. Did you ask your doc what your chances are with low progesterone levels, Iv heard of lots of women getn pregnant with low progest.. Levels only when they find out they are pregnant theyll give you progesterone tablets to help progress and upstain your pregnancy... Hope this eases your mind a bit.. ill see if i can find anything on this


----------



## wontgiveup

nik25 said:


> So sorry chimmi:(
> So I got my progesterone level back today from 7dpo test and it was very low. She said I did ovulate but it's very low at 3.45 she said anything over 3 is considered ovulatory. I took clomid 100 mg so it should've been in the teens. Has Anyone ever had a BFP after their 7dpo level was very low?

K found some hope Read these links
https://www.soulcysters.net/showthr...rogesterone-level-at-7dpo-but-still-conceived
https://www.fertilityplus.com/faq/hormonelevels.html

Iv heard FertileAid helps with progesterone low levels:hugs:


----------



## wontgiveup

Girls i have something wrong with my sternum and im getn realy scared :( It hurts, Painful to the touch and keeps poping Very uncomfortable!!
Any ideas


----------



## koj518

sorry chimmi :hugs: Next month will be a better month!!

Wontgiveup - thanks!! yea I got a ton of opks so I'm just feeling it out this month. Maybe I'll take one every other day til around CD11. I didn't know that some people fade in and others don't.. Good to know!! Now I'm super curious which type I am! 

nik - sorry nik, I dont have any experience with clomid so I'm no help! I'm sure you'll get lots of good advice here :)


----------



## AmandaWI

Sorry Chimmi :) Remember, you're not alone and it's ok to feel sad, but don't lose hope!

I'm having a very sad day myself. Today marks 6 years since my dad passed. I usually handle it ok, but today I just broke down while at work (kind of embarassing). I think it's all mixed in with the added emotions of ttc. But, tomorrow will be a better day :)


----------



## AmandaWI

We have dif amounts of LH in are body at dif times of are cycle, in my case my gradualy get darker Known as the Fade in effect... For example i just wanted to pee on a stick at CD8 lol and had a test line that wasnt as dark as the control line then the next day it was a super faint line... Its very possible that you may be one of the lucky ones who get the fade in effect to. Were they will get darker each day you test till you see a positive. And no its not to early.. You can ov as early as CD12.. Not that common tho But anything is possible HOpe this helps :)[/QUOTE]

That's interesting. When I test, sometimes it's darker than other times, but it's never been as dark as the test line. I wonder if that means I'm just missing my surge when I test.


----------



## wontgiveup

Amanda- No it doesnt have to be darker then the control line just as dark(same color) It doesnt mean much of a dif Or anything is wrong if its Not darker then the control line.. 
You could test every few min and still may not ever get a opk darker then the control line.. So no you prob didnt miss your serge just count The opk thats matches your control line as a True POSITIVE :) hope this helps


----------



## AmandaWI

wontgiveup said:


> Amanda- No it doesnt have to be darker then the control line just as dark(same color) It doesnt mean much of a dif Or anything is wrong if its Not darker then the control line..
> You could test every few min and still may not ever get a opk darker then the control line.. So no you prob didnt miss your serge just count The opk thats matches your control line as a True POSITIVE :) hope this helps

Maybe I said that wrong. Mine are always lighter than the control line. But, sometimes there's no line, a very faint line, and sometimes it's definitely a line but still lighter than the control line. Does that make sense? I'm sorry if I'm being really confusing :)


----------



## koj518

Amanda - do you test everyday around O?


----------



## AmandaWI

koj518 said:


> Amanda - do you test everyday around O?

Yeah, usually around 6pm. This month I'm going to try testing twice a day, maybe around noon & 8pm. Does that sound good?


----------



## koj518

Amanda - I'm new to OPK this month so I have no idea.. I was just curious what you typically did! I've done some reading on OPKs and some people suggest testing multiple times a day especially around when you O so it might be a good idea to test twice a day! 

I actually tested again right now and it's even darker than yesterday and it almost looks positive... here's the picture. 

its way too early for a positive OPK isn't it??? The :witch: just left me yesterday! I'm so confused...


----------



## wontgiveup

i test at 3pm and between 8-10pm 
Works great for me


----------



## wontgiveup

koj518 said:


> Amanda - I'm new to OPK this month so I have no idea.. I was just curious what you typically did! I've done some reading on OPKs and some people suggest testing multiple times a day especially around when you O so it might be a good idea to test twice a day!
> 
> I actually tested again right now and it's even darker than yesterday and it almost looks positive... here's the picture.
> 
> its way too early for a positive OPK isn't it??? The :witch: just left me yesterday! I'm so confused...

Hmm well i would say positive from looking at it but its also possible you may just have elevated lh in your body at the momment.
Its also very common for a women who has irregulat cycles or anovulatory ones to have Elevated levels of LH at times during there cycle nothing to worry about, in your case youll prob get a very dark opk that will just holla out at you " hey look at me Im def positive lol"
So i wouldnt worry about it... 
Bd just in case you do ovulate early this month


----------



## AmandaWI

koj518 said:


> Amanda - I'm new to OPK this month so I have no idea.. I was just curious what you typically did! I've done some reading on OPKs and some people suggest testing multiple times a day especially around when you O so it might be a good idea to test twice a day!
> 
> I actually tested again right now and it's even darker than yesterday and it almost looks positive... here's the picture.
> 
> its way too early for a positive OPK isn't it??? The :witch: just left me yesterday! I'm so confused...

How long are your cycles usually?


----------



## koj518

wontgiveup said:


> koj518 said:
> 
> 
> Amanda - I'm new to OPK this month so I have no idea.. I was just curious what you typically did! I've done some reading on OPKs and some people suggest testing multiple times a day especially around when you O so it might be a good idea to test twice a day!
> 
> I actually tested again right now and it's even darker than yesterday and it almost looks positive... here's the picture.
> 
> its way too early for a positive OPK isn't it??? The :witch: just left me yesterday! I'm so confused...
> 
> Hmm well i would say positive from looking at it but its also possible you may just have elevated lh in your body at the momment.
> Its also very common for a women who has irregulat cycles or anovulatory ones to have Elevated levels of LH at times during there cycle nothing to worry about, in your case youll prob get a very dark opk that will just holla out at you " hey look at me Im def positive lol"
> So i wouldnt worry about it...
> Bd just in case you do ovulate early this monthClick to expand...

HAHAHA! got it :) Thanks!!!!
I'm actually happy that I'm feeding my poas addiction now rather than in my tww this month :haha:


----------



## wontgiveup

just had to share this... Facts and myths about TTC :) 
Read the full page 
https://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=52297


----------



## wontgiveup

koj518 said:


> Amanda - I'm new to OPK this month so I have no idea.. I was just curious what you typically did! I've done some reading on OPKs and some people suggest testing multiple times a day especially around when you O so it might be a good idea to test twice a day!
> 
> I actually tested again right now and it's even darker than yesterday and it almost looks positive... here's the picture.
> 
> its way too early for a positive OPK isn't it??? The :witch: just left me yesterday! I'm so confused...

Remember to use the OV chart on page 55 :) if you know how long your cycles normaly are Then it realy helps to go by that chart :)
Oh and remember your best chances of conceiving are 4-5 days prior to O :)
Not just when you get a positive opk, cause its possible to get a positive opk then ov less then24 hours latter, by that time Its to late to conceive, sperm can live a long time in the vag track :) so iv heard 
Im going to have sex every other day and just leave it at that this way obsessing over my opks wont have much sagnifacance (spelling?sorry) to me cause ill know i at least covered my basics with out all the worry.. Besides who doesnt like sex lol id rather obsess over that then a opk or charting anyday lmao :haha:


----------



## bazzb

That's what in doing also sex every other day

Question
I've been attempting to check my cervical position and last night It seemed to hurt when I did it and how this am when I checked it I saw a bit if brown?? Do you think I'm itritating myself and probably not doing it right? Could that be what is caused the brown?? Ah I'm such a stress ball


----------



## Ciaramystic

bazzb said:


> That's what in doing also sex every other day
> 
> Question
> I've been attempting to check my cervical position and last night It seemed to hurt when I did it and how this am when I checked it I saw a bit if brown?? Do you think I'm itritating myself and probably not doing it right? Could that be what is caused the brown?? Ah I'm such a stress ball

Yes it is very possible that you irritated or possibly even scratched it... The cervix is made of very sensitive flesh. But no worries... as long as you are thoroughly washing your hands before checking, a little irritation won't hurt it. :)


----------



## bazzb

Ok thanks!
I have fake nails and they r long so that makes sense

My period stopped last tue or so and starting Friday til Monday I had some brien spotting and nothing yesterday and now today this. I'm way up stressed.


----------



## bazzb

also i should add I have never had brown after my period has stopped before.. this is my first real cycle following my MC... things seem so off...


----------



## wontgiveup

Bazzb hun NO worrys Sounds like old blood perfectly normal
Can i ask you a question?
Are you worried that you may have another MC but it go undetected Im sorry if this is the case, but i just wanted to say that MC are very common and it doesnt mean anything is wrong with your body.. Lots of women go to have healthy full term babys after a MC :)


----------



## bazzb

thanks Hun

Im more worried that i wont ever ovulate again... lol i think im just a bit stressed out dont you ?


----------



## wontgiveup

lol definitely!! We all go through it.. take a breather Youll ov... It just may take a little longer, And if your stressed about the thought of missing conception because you dont no when you will o till after Your temps rise, Witch sucks!! Then order the OPK kit like i do Theres 50 of them You cant miss your serge with that many OPKs lmao:hugs:


----------



## Ciaramystic

bazzb said:


> thanks Hun
> 
> Im more worried that i wont ever ovulate again... lol i think im just a bit stressed out dont you ?

This last bleeding you had was just a regular AF right??? If so... you can bet you are O'ing :happydance: It is very, very rare to have a period without O'. So if you mc'd and then had AF, you O'd in between. My cycles went right back to normal after mc... as a matter of fact I counted first bleed of mc as cd1 and my AF came right on schedule a lil over 4 weeks later.


----------



## bazzb

Ciaramystic said:


> bazzb said:
> 
> 
> thanks Hun
> 
> Im more worried that i wont ever ovulate again... lol i think im just a bit stressed out dont you ?
> 
> This last bleeding you had was just a regular AF right??? If so... you can bet you are O'ing :happydance: It is very, very rare to have a period without O'. So if you mc'd and then had AF, you O'd in between. My cycles went right back to normal after mc... as a matter of fact I counted first bleed of mc as cd1 and my AF came right on schedule a lil over 4 weeks later.Click to expand...

thanks.. I had my first AF after my MC on Nov 14th! it was exactly 8 weeks from my MC date... so i guess I am oing lol Im just a worry wort


----------



## AmandaWI

I'm still new to the whole charting thing. I'm CD6 and my temp went from 97.45 yesterday to 96.48 today. Is that normal?


----------



## bazzb

no clue but im sure on eof the lovely ladies here can help you :)

AFM im going to stop temping and checking my cervix this cycle and just use my OPK's and hopefully that eases some of the stress.. i keep obsessing about my temp


----------



## wontgiveup

AmandaWI said:


> I'm still new to the whole charting thing. I'm CD6 and my temp went from 97.45 yesterday to 96.48 today. Is that normal?

Amanda how many cycles have you been charting hun?
Yes its completly normal.. Note that temps can be disrupted by all kinds of means, Cold room, sickness, get up and down during the night.. 
Once you start temping a couple of cycles have gone by you will be able to see what your normal PRe o temps are and what your normaly Post o temps are... 
But if this is your Second cycle or even first charting your temp its to early to tell what the norm is for you.. 
CD6 is still realy realy early to o so no worrys. Do you know how long your cycles are, Every 28 days or more?


----------



## wontgiveup

bazzb said:


> no clue but im sure on eof the lovely ladies here can help you :)
> 
> AFM im going to stop temping and checking my cervix this cycle and just use my OPK's and hopefully that eases some of the stress.. i keep obsessing about my temp

Ah hun lol i just hope after words you dont wonder HMM did i or didnt i O this month, Cause even if you get a positive OPK or 2 or more days of Positive OPK your body can still fail to ov... And you will still get AF and everything and not ever no... THIS IS WHY I TEMP But if its realy causeing this much stress i wouldnt bother with it :hugs:


----------



## wontgiveup

ONe temp doesnt have and sugnificance at all ITs the over all pattern that cycle That means anything at all... Girls stop obsessing over Temping 
lol:thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bazzb

I think I'll stop for a few cycles and if no luck ttc ill start back at it again
Thanks for the support! Xx
Not sure y I am stressing maybe since its my first cycle officially ttc since I lost my angel :(


----------



## wontgiveup

I wish you the very best
:dust::dust::dust:
But you got to keep in touch if you plan on leaving the message boards cause you were my first friend on here lol:friends:


----------



## bazzb

I'm not going anywhere!! :)
Just stopping temping but I still need my ladies
Ill continue to use opk


----------



## Frustrated42

I have a temping question ladies. I've never tempted because I have very irregular sleeping patterns. Do you ladies think it would still be worth temping if I temped at the same time every morning but might not have gone to sleep at the same time every night?


----------



## nik25

Frustrated42 said:


> I have a temping question ladies. I've never tempted because I have very irregular sleeping patterns. Do you ladies think it would still be worth temping if I temped at the same time every morning but might not have gone to sleep at the same time every night?

I think you should be fine just so that you get at least 4-5 hours of rest. Good luck!!


----------



## TWINKLES80

Frustrated42 said:


> I have a temping question ladies. I've never tempted because I have very irregular sleeping patterns. Do you ladies think it would still be worth temping if I temped at the same time every morning but might not have gone to sleep at the same time every night?

Hi Frustrated: I read somewhere that 3 hours sleep is sufficient but I would try to take it at the same time everyday. Good luck :)


----------



## wontgiveup

Frustrated42 said:


> I have a temping question ladies. I've never tempted because I have very irregular sleeping patterns. Do you ladies think it would still be worth temping if I temped at the same time every morning but might not have gone to sleep at the same time every night?

Everything will work out fine as long as you have 3 hours of sleep.. Those who work dif shift and have dif time patterns, can still temp and it be pretty acurate as long as you have a good 3 hours of sleep, only prob is if there a little erattic This would be why, but Youll still show a nice thermal shift of POST o Temps.. Hope this helps

https://community.babycenter.com/journal/leeach/2853415/all_about_bbt
Shift Work

It is not impossible to take your BBT if you work shifts, but it will be more challenging. Take your temperature at the time you wake up when you are most likely to have had the most sleep. Be as consistent as you can. On your days off, take your temperature after you wake up as well, even if it is at a different time. Make a note on your chart of changes in your waking schedule. You may take your temperature in the afternoon before you go to work if that is your usual waking time and the time after which you are most likely to have had the most sleep. It is not useful to take your temperature when you are already awake and active.


----------



## bazzb

Ladies!! I got my smiley face today :) beyond excited only cd 16


----------



## nik25

Yay!!!!


----------



## bazzb

thanks!! I am in complete shock... before my MC i had very long cycles.. lets hope that is fixed :)


----------



## wontgiveup

WooHoo :)


----------



## bazzb

noticed a lot of EWCM this morning with a few dots of pink i guess it O spotting?

thought id attach a pic of my lovely OPK hehe im in a great mood today


----------



## TWINKLES80

bazzb said:


> noticed a lot of EWCM this morning with a few dots of pink i guess it O spotting?
> 
> thought id attach a pic of my lovely OPK hehe im in a great mood today

Yay! Love happy faces ;) go get em bazz!


----------



## AmandaWI

bazzb said:


> noticed a lot of EWCM this morning with a few dots of pink i guess it O spotting?
> 
> thought id attach a pic of my lovely OPK hehe im in a great mood today

Yeah! All that worry for nothing :)


----------



## AmandaWI

wontgiveup said:


> AmandaWI said:
> 
> 
> I'm still new to the whole charting thing. I'm CD6 and my temp went from 97.45 yesterday to 96.48 today. Is that normal?
> 
> Amanda how many cycles have you been charting hun?
> Yes its completly normal.. Note that temps can be disrupted by all kinds of means, Cold room, sickness, get up and down during the night..
> Once you start temping a couple of cycles have gone by you will be able to see what your normal PRe o temps are and what your normaly Post o temps are...
> But if this is your Second cycle or even first charting your temp its to early to tell what the norm is for you..
> CD6 is still realy realy early to o so no worrys. Do you know how long your cycles are, Every 28 days or more?Click to expand...

This is my first cycle charting and my cycles are usually about 32 days. So, I know I'm not even close to Ov (that is if I'm going to Ov), but I didn't know the temps would change that much. Thanks for the advice:)


----------



## wontgiveup

AmandaWI said:


> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmandaWI said:
> 
> 
> I'm still new to the whole charting thing. I'm CD6 and my temp went from 97.45 yesterday to 96.48 today. Is that normal?
> 
> Amanda how many cycles have you been charting hun?
> Yes its completly normal.. Note that temps can be disrupted by all kinds of means, Cold room, sickness, get up and down during the night..
> Once you start temping a couple of cycles have gone by you will be able to see what your normal PRe o temps are and what your normaly Post o temps are...
> But if this is your Second cycle or even first charting your temp its to early to tell what the norm is for you..
> CD6 is still realy realy early to o so no worrys. Do you know how long your cycles are, Every 28 days or more?Click to expand...
> 
> This is my first cycle charting and my cycles are usually about 32 days. So, I know I'm not even close to Ov (that is if I'm going to Ov), but I didn't know the temps would change that much. Thanks for the advice:)Click to expand...

:happydance:
Average
Cycle Length Start Testing
on Cycle Day # 
21 5 
22 5 
23 6 
24 7 
25 8 
26 9 
27 10 
28 11 
29 12 
30 13 
31 14 
32 15 
33 16 
34 17 
35 18 
36 19 
37 20 
38 21 
39 22 
40 23 
Yay then you should start useing opks around CD15-16 :) hope this helps


----------



## wontgiveup

amanda post your chart code from FF to your signature


----------



## bazzb

how is everyone today?? its too quiet here!


----------



## AmandaWI

Ok, I tried putting my chart on here. Did it work?


----------



## AmandaWI

Mine just shows the link. How did you get the chart to show up?


----------



## AmandaWI

I think it worked now :)


----------



## bazzb

it worked :)


----------



## AmandaWI

Thanks! You're right, very quiet today. Happy Friday! Any fun weekend plans?


----------



## bazzb

I am taking a break from BDing lol I am worn out!

how about u


----------



## wontgiveup

Im going to see BreakingDawnPart2 with the bestie and going to have a nice salad at crackerbarrel :)


----------



## bazzb

oh that sounds fun!!!


----------



## AmandaWI

We are going to cut down our Christmas tree tomorrow morning and hopefully decorate it on Sunday! I love Christmas time :)


----------



## bazzb

oh yay!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

wontgiveup said:


> Im going to see BreakingDawnPart2 with the bestie and going to have a nice salad at crackerbarrel :)

Have fuuunnnn i cant wait to seee it


----------



## wontgiveup

Dawn, wow it was a great ending to the SAGA :) When you plan on seeing it?


----------



## turtlemomma

wontgiveup- Great new photo! You look gorgeous! :)


----------



## nik25

Hello ladies im now 11dpiui and having major back ache, acne, and pretty bad cramping w/ gas. Im not sure if these are good signs or not since I've never had a BFP before.


----------



## wontgiveup

turtlemomma said:


> wontgiveup- Great new photo! You look gorgeous! :)

aw ty hun :hugs: Im all smiles this morning thanks to your comment 
:dust:


----------



## wontgiveup

Nik sounds good to me:thumbup:
Preg.. symtoms are a lot like PMS so its so hard to tell the dif till AF doesnt show
:dust: sending babydust your way Fxd!!!


----------



## bazzb

Morning ladies!
Nik wontgiveup is right, I thought for sure af was coming when ingot my bfp


----------



## wontgiveup

so how are all you ladys?
Im stuck at home watching Football since how its the only thing my husband will have on the tv lol
I had some O pains yesterday but no postive yet
I also changed my therm.. and compared temps to the one I was useing apperently my temps are acurate with the other Therm.. see i thought the reason my temps were so flat might be because the battery or something.. But nope 
Bazzb dont worry about the other OPK prob just a lingering surge just go by your first smiley and Youll prob have crosshairs in a few days :)


----------



## bazzb

Thanks hun
What would I do without u!
I told my hubby I prob released two eggs lol
His face was priceless


----------



## wontgiveup

lol


----------



## bazzb

He's like omg that would be so hard lol
I'm like relax babe I'm sure there's only one egg
Haha so easy to rattle him


----------



## AmandaWI

Hey Girls!

Hope everyone had a great weekend! We decorated our tree today and it's so pretty! 

Bazzb - when I told my hubby that if we have to try Clomid we'll have a greater chance of twins. He was all excited. He's like that way we could have our 2 kids and only have to go through ttc once! Haha. I guess I never thought of it that way. 

So I was looking at my OPKs today and it says that I should use FMU. I thought it was better to test in the afternoon. Any thoughts?


----------



## wontgiveup

When you take a pregnancy test, try to remain positive, even if you get a negative result, advises Hollie, who has been trying to conceive more than six months. "Do the best you can -- baby dance [have sex] at the right time and then let it go," she says. "Get involved in something -- work, being romantic with your husband, a hobby, reading, a sport. Something to take your mind and pressure off your body."

Remember: The best is yet to come. "Think of the surprise when you finally get that [positive pregnancy test] and you weren't even stressing about it," says Hollie. "Your body will listen and respond when it knows you can handle a baby."


----------



## wontgiveup

AmandaWI said:


> Hey Girls!
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend! We decorated our tree today and it's so pretty!
> 
> Bazzb - when I told my hubby that if we have to try Clomid we'll have a greater chance of twins. He was all excited. He's like that way we could have our 2 kids and only have to go through ttc once! Haha. I guess I never thought of it that way.
> 
> So I was looking at my OPKs today and it says that I should use FMU. I thought it was better to test in the afternoon. Any thoughts?

lol yeah he makes a good point :winkwink: lol
Oh um wow thats Not right are you sure it says FMU cause even docs tell you to test between 10am-8pm


----------



## wontgiveup

bazzb said:


> He's like omg that would be so hard lol
> I'm like relax babe I'm sure there's only one egg
> Haha so easy to rattle him

LoL boy oh boy id love to see his responce For if there comes a day You show him a sonagram with to babys lol
Infact I wonder what my hubby reaction to that would be :haha:


----------



## AmandaWI

wontgiveup said:


> AmandaWI said:
> 
> 
> Hey Girls!
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend! We decorated our tree today and it's so pretty!
> 
> Bazzb - when I told my hubby that if we have to try Clomid we'll have a greater chance of twins. He was all excited. He's like that way we could have our 2 kids and only have to go through ttc once! Haha. I guess I never thought of it that way.
> 
> So I was looking at my OPKs today and it says that I should use FMU. I thought it was better to test in the afternoon. Any thoughts?
> 
> lol yeah he makes a good point :winkwink: lol
> Oh um wow thats Not right are you sure it says FMU cause even docs tell you to test between 10am-8pmClick to expand...

Yeah, isn't that weird! I just looked again and it says for best results, we recommend testing with your first urine of the day. Do you think I should ignore that and test later in the day?


----------



## wontgiveup

lol ok well befor i answer that can you tell me what kind of tests you are useing and what it looks like?


----------



## AmandaWI

wontgiveup said:


> lol ok well befor i answer that can you tell me what kind of tests you are useing and what it looks like?

It's the Up & Up brand from Target and they are the little test strips that you have to dip. I've never used this kind before.


----------



## wontgiveup

AmandaWI said:


> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> lol ok well befor i answer that can you tell me what kind of tests you are useing and what it looks like?
> 
> It's the Up & Up brand from Target and they are the little test strips that you have to dip. I've never used this kind before.Click to expand...

hmm never heard of them, Id test with FMU and LAU just in case


----------



## AmandaWI

wontgiveup said:


> AmandaWI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> lol ok well befor i answer that can you tell me what kind of tests you are useing and what it looks like?
> 
> It's the Up & Up brand from Target and they are the little test strips that you have to dip. I've never used this kind before.Click to expand...
> 
> hmm never heard of them, Id test with FMU and LAU just in caseClick to expand...

Ok, I was planning on testing twice a day anyway. Thanks!


----------



## bazzb

Cb digital says u can use first morning urine as well
That's what I used on cd 15 when I got my first positive and cd 16 when I had my negative
Now toddy when I tested I used smu at about noon and it was positive lol it still baffles me


----------



## wontgiveup

lol Bazzb i know its weird how they work, I started testing at 
1pm 4:30pm 9Pm and they keep getn darker there almost positive so Wow what if i get a positive while im asleep and not know it.. Iv heard of women getn there serge late at night... So who knows anything can happen.. Only temps will tell i guess


----------



## bazzb

Exactly
Not much we can do to control it
I'm scared to take my temp in the am lol


----------



## wontgiveup

I would be to,, but i say its still riseing :)
what time is it there? its 11:06pm here, INSOMNIA lol


----------



## wontgiveup

Im watching Dr. Seuss' How the Grinch Stole Christmas with Jim Carrey as the Grinch
Im a late nighter, Some times i can sleep but most times im up and down during the night, i think that messes with my temps some times


----------



## bazzb

I'm the same way!! I sleep good after a few nights of not sleeping so well
Looks like we r in the same time cone 11:21 here now


----------



## wontgiveup

Have you seen Nine Months With Hugh Grant, such a good movie!! Realy gets you thinking about a Baby :)


----------



## bazzb

No I haven't actually

So my temp dropped from 36.6 to 36.51 but ff still gave me my cross hairs doe this look right to u??


----------



## Ciaramystic

bazzb said:


> No I haven't actually
> 
> So my temp dropped from 36.6 to 36.51 but ff still gave me my cross hairs doe this look right to u??

Looks great!!! Still above the coverline! :happydance:


----------



## bazzb

Thanks in stressing
Scared it will drop tomorrow lol
Thx for looking


----------



## bazzb

i also didnt sleep for more then 2 hours at a time last night.. i was tossing and turning allnight. (stressing as i do) could that have affected my temp at all??


----------



## wontgiveup

Bazzb ok now that you od, stop stressing, No more investigating your temps lol
I to didnt sleep good at all last night in fact once i fell asleep I woke to pee, and then realized ah crap its almost 6 see i take my temp at 6:30am So i actualy took my temp after standing and such, but its still accurate. Yours is above your coverline so its all good in the charting neighborhood ROFL lol!!
I hate when I know i need to take a opk and im waiting around holding it in then once i get ready Damn if i dont forget to take it lol, so i put a sticky note above the toolite paper roll that says OPK ROFL my husband prob.. thinks im on crack! I cant help that im a little forgetful any of you other ladys do the same:dohh:


----------



## bazzb

LOL that is to friggin funny... i dont do that because I use CB digi and I can use FMU so i dont forget...

I know I am stressing way too much... i tested out if i have a lower than 36.44 temp tomorrow that FF will remove my cross hairs... can you say loser? lol


----------



## wontgiveup

Here ya go Bazzb
 



Attached Files:







watermarked_cover.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wontgiveup

funny thing is thats my laptop background rofl


----------



## wontgiveup

Lets see i have a big list of things to do around the house today:dohh:
:laundry::dishes::shower: Dog a bath, Dust, clean bathroom, clean bedroom, No time for me today on the comp.. so i may not get back on till this evening :)
Have a good day ladys:kiss:


----------



## bazzb

lmfao nice!
I am way to stressed,,, next cycle I am just doing OPK so i can chill a bit


----------



## bazzb

wontgiveup said:


> Lets see i have a big list of things to do around the house today:dohh:
> :laundry::dishes::shower: Dog a bath, Dust, clean bathroom, clean bedroom, No time for me today on the comp.. so i may not get back on till this evening :)
> Have a good day ladys:kiss:

busy day but id switch with you in a second so I could leave work.

check in tonight :hugs:


----------



## chimmi

Ok just had some awful news and dont know how to handle it - my older sister is currently having surgery because they found this morning that she has eptopic pregnancy at 9 weeks. None of us even knew she was pregnant so its a massive shock. I feel like its me going through it, she has wanted a baby since she was 18 but wanted to do it properly - she married her hubby 4 months ago and then they TTC'd. I am so distraught for her, I can't stop crying. I can't imagine how she must be feeling and how she is going to cope with it. I feel guilty for even thinking about TTCing now. how would she forgive me if i got pregnant now after this...? And before her? And my other question is is eptopitc pregnancy hereditary, would it be in the family? NOne of my bro's sis have had children yet, this would have been the first...


----------



## wontgiveup

chimmi said:


> Ok just had some awful news and dont know how to handle it - my older sister is currently having surgery because they found this morning that she has eptopic pregnancy at 9 weeks. None of us even knew she was pregnant so its a massive shock. I feel like its me going through it, she has wanted a baby since she was 18 but wanted to do it properly - she married her hubby 4 months ago and then they TTC'd. I am so distraught for her, I can't stop crying. I can't imagine how she must be feeling and how she is going to cope with it. I feel guilty for even thinking about TTCing now. how would she forgive me if i got pregnant now after this...? And before her? And my other question is is eptopitc pregnancy hereditary, would it be in the family? NOne of my bro's sis have had children yet, this would have been the first...

Im sorry to here this, She"ll make it through this and she'll try again. She has you to talk to about it:hugs: You shouldnt feel guilty or bad about TTC even if you do come up pregnant.. Things like that happen everyday, its just one of those times in are lives were we have to pick are selfs up and try again..
Its like I say "i even have it hanging on my fridge to see every day"

"You gain strength courage and confidence by every experience by wich you really stop to look fear in the face You must do the thing wich you think you can not do!!" cbh:hugs::hugs:

No def not hereditary!!!


----------



## Ciaramystic

chimmi said:


> Ok just had some awful news and dont know how to handle it - my older sister is currently having surgery because they found this morning that she has eptopic pregnancy at 9 weeks. None of us even knew she was pregnant so its a massive shock. I feel like its me going through it, she has wanted a baby since she was 18 but wanted to do it properly - she married her hubby 4 months ago and then they TTC'd. I am so distraught for her, I can't stop crying. I can't imagine how she must be feeling and how she is going to cope with it. I feel guilty for even thinking about TTCing now. how would she forgive me if i got pregnant now after this...? And before her? And my other question is is eptopitc pregnancy hereditary, would it be in the family? NOne of my bro's sis have had children yet, this would have been the first...

So sorry to hear this... I remember my sister having multiple miscarriages before she finally conceived her one and only son. All you can do is be there for her. Ectopic pregnancies are not hereditary. Here is some information about possible causes:

https://www.ectopic.org.uk/index.php/patients/symptoms-and-diagnosis/ectopic-pregnancies-happen/

I do believe that your sister will be happy for you no matter what as mine was with my pregnancies. I had two children between her miscarriages and her son and she was over the moon for me. Best advice I can give is if you do get your BFP soon, try to be sensitive to her about it. While you may be beaming with joy to share the news, it is best to share it in a reserved fashion with her and save the joy for others not in her delicate situation. :hugs:


----------



## wontgiveup

:happydance:
Positive CD16 baby :yipee::smug:
 



Attached Files:







WoohooCD16 Posititive.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 5









Look how dark Positive CD16.jpg
File size: 6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## chimmi

Thanks for your replies it really means a lot to me that you answered. She is still in hospital her hubby said the surgery went well and she was in recovery for two hours, but is on the ward now. I know eventually she will be ok, but she is such a sensitive person and thought all her dreams had come true this year, she got engaged in march this year, and then married in august this year, September they moved into their first new house together. A baby would have been the icing on her cake of life. I'm sure it will happen eventually I just hope she is strong enough to get through this. If it was me I couldn't. I guess i just find it hard because I am yearning for a baby too, but she doesn't know this. It's also scared me a bit and I wonder if I'm actually ready to have a baby. It just seems like its so far out of reach and an absolute miracle.... I read that in pregnancies only 1% end up being ectopic. I also know someone who had a full term pregnancy and then It was still born at birth. And someone who miscarried. and someone else who cant get pregnant at all not even with ivf. It just seems like the odds are stacked against us and how the hell do people manage to have a healthy full term baby?!


----------



## bazzb

wontgiveup said:


> :happydance:
> Positive CD16 baby :yipee::smug:

YAHOOOOOO :) we can be cycle buddies now


----------



## bazzb

chimmi said:


> Thanks for your replies it really means a lot to me that you answered. She is still in hospital her hubby said the surgery went well and she was in recovery for two hours, but is on the ward now. I know eventually she will be ok, but she is such a sensitive person and thought all her dreams had come true this year, she got engaged in march this year, and then married in august this year, September they moved into their first new house together. A baby would have been the icing on her cake of life. I'm sure it will happen eventually I just hope she is strong enough to get through this. If it was me I couldn't. I guess i just find it hard because I am yearning for a baby too, but she doesn't know this. It's also scared me a bit and I wonder if I'm actually ready to have a baby. It just seems like its so far out of reach and an absolute miracle.... I read that in pregnancies only 1% end up being ectopic. I also know someone who had a full term pregnancy and then It was still born at birth. And someone who miscarried. and someone else who cant get pregnant at all not even with ivf. It just seems like the odds are stacked against us and how the hell do people manage to have a healthy full term baby?!

TTC is very very stressfull

I didnt dream when I got pregant in July that it would end in MC... but we have to stay positive.. i try and look at it like someting wasnt right but next time it will be ok.. positve thoughts hunny:hugs:


----------



## chimmi

My mum/dad and younger sister are in bits. We are all just so sad. My heart goes out to her any anyone who has dealt with a loss. I dint know how they cope.


----------



## wontgiveup

Im not sure if you got my message on the other page Chimmie But just wanted to add you are in my prayers hun..
yay bazzb cycle buddies
Im getn worried, I was wet down there first thing this morning but today im sticky ???
Im going to drink lots of water see if that makes a dif.. I hope so Cervix is soft like a spondge but iv never been able to tell between low med or high


----------



## bazzb

its hard to cope but she will get through it Xxxx

Im still stuggling.. today I just had a break down at work due to light pink dishcarge since 1 week after AF.. I should be around 3 dpo today..I made an app with my doc tomorrow as this never happened to me before.. so i think it is because of the MC

just be there for her, she will have good days and bad


----------



## bazzb

wontgiveup said:


> Im not sure if you got my message on the other page Chimmie But just wanted to add you are in my prayers hun..
> yay bazzb cycle buddies
> Im getn worried, I was wet down there first thing this morning but today im sticky ???
> Im going to drink lots of water see if that makes a dif.. I hope so Cervix is soft like a spondge but iv never been able to tell between low med or high

i suck at cervical position also lol


----------



## chimmi

Erg you just reminded me that i had my smear test this morning. Don't think the woman could find my cervix and she had a huge torch haha


----------



## bazzb

LOL

Hope my doctor is helpful tomorrow... :( maybe do some bloods


----------



## wontgiveup

lol sounds scarry 
hope i see some fertile cm real soon


----------



## bazzb

i saw tons last thurs n friday.. i was like holy cow lol


----------



## AmandaWI

Chimmi - Sorry to hear the bad news about your sister. Sending some prayers your way :)

Wontgiveup - good to see the positive!! I'm hoping that's me next week. I think I'd be just as excited about a positive OPK as a HPT at this point :)


----------



## wontgiveup

21. Does ovulation occur while my test is positive, or will the OPK become negative again first? Ovulation occurs shortly after LH levels peak. However, there is no way to predict whether your OPK will still be showing a positive result during the actual moment of ovulation or whether your OPK will go back to negative first. Remember that it takes time for the hormones in your bloodstream (such as LH) to be metabolized into your urine. By the time your LH surge is reflected in your pee, it has already been peaking in your blood for a short while. Likewise, after your blood levels go down, it takes awhile for your pee levels to decrease. 

Because of this "lag time" and the fact that you can't predict how long it will take your body to metabolize LH into and out of your urine, there is no way to know whether your egg follicle actually ruptured while your OPK was positive, or after the OPK became negative again.


OK SO THAT LAST PART SCARES ME I HOPE MY EGG WASNT RELEASED WHILE I HAD MY POSITIVE OPK :( THAT WOULD SUCK


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies....

I have a question...aout BDing....need advice/opinions..

Im on CD11 ...in a regular cycle i ovulate CD14...this is my first clomid cycle so im not sure if O date will be effected. Last cycle was really long and iO'd on CD16.

So car ive had negative OPKs,including today.

We have BD on...CD8...and CD10so far...

Today at an ultrasound...i was told follies are growing...and there are 3 ...the largest is 18mm...

So...should i BD todayCD11??....should i BDtomorrow CD12 and keep with everyother day...until pos OPK....??

My dr wanted me back for u/s tomorrow and thursday....so i feel like he thinks im going to O soon...

What should i do?


----------



## wontgiveup

Well sounds like there maturing and getn ready to release, keep useing your opks, till you see your surge, and just Bd every day so that you wont have to worry about it :)
"Babydust"
Iv decieded not stress over my cm not matching my opk guess ill use my preeseed that i have left over..


----------



## Breaking Dawn

wontgiveup said:


> Well sounds like there maturing and getn ready to release, keep useing your opks, till you see your surge, and just Bd every day so that you wont have to worry about it :)
> "Babydust"
> Iv decieded not stress over my cm not matching my opk guess ill use my preeseed that i have left over..

Thanks hun...the only reason i thought every other day is bc i know DH is really busy and wanted to give hima break by skipping a day....but i would prefer everyday!

Yes i agree dont stress.....just use preseed...sometimes i have EWCM...Sometimes i dont....i wonder if its bc its not far enough down and still high up.....


----------



## koj518

hi ladies!
this board moves SO fast!!! haha

Wontgiveup - wow! that is a pretty OPK!! yayy!!! have fun DTD :winkwink:
I've been waaay too stressed out about OPK this month. ever since I got that dark-ish test line on cd6, my line kept getting more and more faint!! but today, it finally went back to the darkness that it was on cd6 :) I should've just listened to you Wontgiveup and started testing on CD 12(today!). 
I'm hoping I'll get a positive OPK in the next 2-4days and I can go through my TWW with you guys soon (looking at you too bazzb :happydance: )!!!

Chimmi - So sorry to hear about your sister. My sister went through 3 d&c in 1 year so I kind of know how it feels to be in your shoes. Don't feel guilty TTC'ing though. I'm sure she would be happy for you if you got pregnant (but maybe don't tell her until she's back TTC'ing again..!)


----------



## wontgiveup

:cry::cry::cry:
guys i think im done TTC
I cant handle it anymore
Every time my hubby knows we have to have sex he freezes up, goes into this mode were he doesnt feel good.. Every cycle So much for my chances this month, i realy wanted to at least try for a christmas miracle but he doesnt...
I just got in a huge argue ment with him, he said babe I just ate and i got a headach, :shrug::nope: I yelled at him after a long silence and told him "this is all his falt" Im in this alone.. He yelled at me and told me thats bullshit and to stop blameing my problems on him,, MY PROBLEM :cry: Iv tried every to get pregnant its not my falt..


----------



## koj518

awwwww :( I'm so sorry wontgiveup:cry:
I actually don't tell my DH when I'm O'ing exactly for that reason.. I know that he would get some stage fright. When did you last BD? Maybe you'll still catch the eggie?? 

Don't give up!!! :hugs: :hug: :flower:


----------



## bazzb

I'm sorry wontgiveup up sometimes the pressure of ttc takes a toll on us
My hubby begged me to stop tempting as I am stressing and over analyzing it
Said he would throw my thermometer out the window

Hope your hubby comes around 
I'm here for u anytime xoxo


----------



## turtlemomma

koj518 said:


> awwwww :( I'm so sorry wontgiveup:cry:
> I actually don't tell my DH when I'm O'ing exactly for that reason.. I know that he would get some stage fright. When did you last BD? Maybe you'll still catch the eggie??
> 
> Don't give up!!! :hugs: :hug: :flower:

Wontgiveup- so sorry hun... I'm sure your guy is probably just as stressed as you are and thats why he's reacting that way. 

I dont tell DH either- he gets performance anxiety EVERY time! During our first year of trying we were only able to time things right like 5 times because of this problem. Its been better since I dont tell him- however I'm always worried he will figure it out when I jump him. So far so good. :)


----------



## wontgiveup

We talked, Its his damn job its just so stressfull, he comes home worn out from working him 12 hour days 6 days a week.. Even tho timeing may not be right he still wants to try.. He said that even tho he doesnt feel well he still wants to have sex.. But its to late tonight so im letn him go to bed and ill see what i can do about the morning lol
koj we last BD on the 1st
And i guess i wont be telling him when im oing anymore for this reason.. But i just thought it might help push things along guess i was very wrong on this one, I told him we have been haveing spontanious sex for a yr and a half and you see were that got us, thats why im trying to time it just right, we did good last cycel but it may take a few befor we get preg..


----------



## Breaking Dawn

wontgiveup said:


> We talked, Its his damn job its just so stressfull, he comes home worn out from working him 12 hour days 6 days a week.. Even tho timeing may not be right he still wants to try.. He said that even tho he doesnt feel well he still wants to have sex.. But its to late tonight so im letn him go to bed and ill see what i can do about the morning lol
> koj we last BD on the 1st
> And i guess i wont be telling him when im oing anymore for this reason.. But i just thought it might help push things along guess i was very wrong on this one, I told him we have been haveing spontanious sex for a yr and a half and you see were that got us, thats why im trying to time it just right, we did good last cycel but it may take a few befor we get preg..

:hugs: 
I know its tough.....im glad you guys talkedabout it....ttc can be so stressful...i make sure that DH and i talk each month prior to AF ended so he is updated on the plan that cycle....ie BD evryday, skip a day..OPK timing...etc...

Hope things get better...:hugs:


----------



## TWINKLES80

Sorry wont give up :( I know how you feel. Good luck tomorrow morning.


----------



## wontgiveup

I wish the every other day plan we had in mind would Plan out all ready :(

That was the plan to take the stress of worry of weather we covered are bases or not!
Sorry about any mispelling errors :dohh:
Ty everyone-:hugs:
Well this day took a turn for the worst, on top of it all, i found out a good friend of the family passed away i havent even had a chance to tell hubby :(
I sware if its not one thing its another, i wish for once in my life that i could get my hopes up about something and it play out to my advantage


----------



## koj518

Glad you talked!! good luck tomorrow morning :hugs:


----------



## koj518

wontgiveup said:


> I wish the every other day plan we had in mind would Plan out all ready :(
> 
> That was the plan to take the stress of worry of weather we covered are bases or not!
> Sorry about any mispelling errors :dohh:
> Ty everyone-:hugs:
> Well this day took a turn for the worst, on top of it all, i found out a good friend of the family passed away i havent even had a chance to tell hubby :(
> I sware if its not one thing its another, i wish for once in my life that i could get my hopes up about something and it play out to my advantage

Oh no :( I'm so sorry. big big big hugs.


----------



## wontgiveup

Its 5:54am ughh lol the things ill do for a BABY:sleep:
hopeing to :sex: 
But afraid to wake him up lol I dont get it still no fertile CM :nope:
I can already tell today is going to be a Moody stressed kinda day!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bazzb

Morning ladies
Glad u talked it out wontgiveup 

Guys look at my temp today wtf 
Ff removed my cross hairs


----------



## wontgiveup

:happydance:
I tried Preeseed this morning anyone else used this stuff
It seems to run out more then stay in NOT LIKEING THAT lol
well hopefully it worked, for all i know my positive opk might have been a fluke..


----------



## wontgiveup

bazzb said:


> Morning ladies
> Glad u talked it out wontgiveup
> 
> Guys look at my temp today wtf
> Ff removed my cross hairs

wth that sucks!
hey im prob in the same boat, but you had smileys and everything ?:shrug:
Its possible you may just have a slow rise and a skyrocketing temp tomorow morning :hugs:
Hey lasy cycle it took me 3 days to show a rise then three more days to draw crosshairs


----------



## bazzb

Maybe that's its ;(
If plug in my temp for yesterday in tomorrow's slot I get my cross hairs back
Do weird

Taking an opk right now just waiting on results will post shortly


----------



## bazzb

Opk equals negative


----------



## Ciaramystic

bazzb said:


> Opk equals negative

Maybe you are having a second ovulation???? Wouldn't that be crazy!!! Two chances to get pregnant LOL!!! If only we were that lucky! :happydance:


----------



## bazzb

Lol of only
My temp has never been this low this cycle
Very odd I couldn't believe it when I took it so I did it again lol but yeah same result


----------



## wontgiveup

OPK's aren't that precise. They just tell you when LH is surging, but that doesn't tell you *exactly* when ovulation is going to occur....or even if it will. The LH can surge even if the process of ovulation is interrupted and isn't successful at this time.



guess this could possibly be the case for both of us
The reason i think its the case for me is because iv been so dry-sticky


----------



## bazzb

Maybe eh
I had a lot of ewcm last week though and o pain
Maybe I'm just having an off temp today
I did take a gravol to help me sleep last noght


----------



## wontgiveup

I take sleep aids and they dont interfere with temps i dont think :)
You no what i wish lol that we could all give each other a big hug,:hugs: cause you know what! This is to much stress On us all! TTC is hard.. At least i know im not going to get upset if it doesnt happen this cycle but its still stressfull when your at least Trying to make it work regardless of the outcome..


----------



## chimmi

koj518 said:


> hi ladies!
> this board moves SO fast!!! haha
> 
> Wontgiveup - wow! that is a pretty OPK!! yayy!!! have fun DTD :winkwink:
> I've been waaay too stressed out about OPK this month. ever since I got that dark-ish test line on cd6, my line kept getting more and more faint!! but today, it finally went back to the darkness that it was on cd6 :) I should've just listened to you Wontgiveup and started testing on CD 12(today!).
> I'm hoping I'll get a positive OPK in the next 2-4days and I can go through my TWW with you guys soon (looking at you too bazzb :happydance: )!!!
> 
> Chimmi - So sorry to hear about your sister. My sister went through 3 d&c in 1 year so I kind of know how it feels to be in your shoes. Don't feel guilty TTC'ing though. I'm sure she would be happy for you if you got pregnant (but maybe don't tell her until she's back TTC'ing again..!)

Thanks, its hard because I cant talk to ANYone about it because no one knew. She is still in hosp in a lot if pain, they removed the whole tube. It was close to rupturing, she could have died, we are just so glad she is ok. She's very emotional about it and probably on strong painkillers. They think the other tube is oj but will need to do tests, fingers crossed its fine and she will have a baby soon. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## bazzb

wontgiveup said:


> I take sleep aids and they dont interfere with temps i dont think :)
> You no what i wish lol that we could all give each other a big hug,:hugs: cause you know what! This is to much stress On us all! TTC is hard.. At least i know im not going to get upset if it doesnt happen this cycle but its still stressfull when your at least Trying to make it work regardless of the outcome..

ill be ok if i dont get preggo this cycle.. but i just want to make sure I am actually Oing... i mean i know i was in july cuz i got preggo but i tend to worry a lot..:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wontgiveup

ME TO, I hope we both O:thumbup: lol well I didnt sleep well last night maybe 4 hours or so, then got up at 5:30 so guess ill catch some shut eye for a bit..

Thats if i can get away from the tv lol watching Boy Meets World lol:happydance:


----------



## bazzb

LOL!
Im off to the Dr. in a few
will check in with u later Xx


----------



## Breaking Dawn

wontgiveup said:


> :happydance:
> I tried Preeseed this morning anyone else used this stuff
> It seems to run out more then stay in NOT LIKEING THAT lol
> well hopefully it worked, for all i know my positive opk might have been a fluke..

I just started using preseed this cycle...I read to use very little...nowhere close to the 3g recommended in the instructions.

I used 1g each time...and a little externally to help smooth entry :haha:

How much did u use?

I do agree tho it does feel like its leaking...but its not to big a deal if u use the lesser amount.


----------



## bazzb

I may try that next cycle!


----------



## wontgiveup

Breaking Dawn said:


> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:
> I tried Preeseed this morning anyone else used this stuff
> It seems to run out more then stay in NOT LIKEING THAT lol
> well hopefully it worked, for all i know my positive opk might have been a fluke..
> 
> I just started using preseed this cycle...I read to use very little...nowhere close to the 3g recommended in the instructions.
> 
> I used 1g each time...and a little externally to help smooth entry :haha:
> 
> How much did u use?
> 
> I do agree tho it does feel like its leaking...but its not to big a deal if u use the lesser amount.Click to expand...

lol yeah just a little enough to get me wet, Are you haveing problems with fertile cm to, cause I didnt have much, i mean i would notice a little some times after a BM TMI im sorry :blush: :blush: Iv read that sometimes thats the only way a girl can tell.. But other then that iv been dry down there, when i reach back to my cervix and scoop all i get is some sticky white stuff thats dry.. My arousel fluid yesterday was very stretchy tho so IDK whats going on with my body.


----------



## mandi2205

wontgiveup said:


> We talked, Its his damn job its just so stressfull, he comes home worn out from working him 12 hour days 6 days a week.. Even tho timeing may not be right he still wants to try.. He said that even tho he doesnt feel well he still wants to have sex.. But its to late tonight so im letn him go to bed and ill see what i can do about the morning lol
> koj we last BD on the 1st
> And i guess i wont be telling him when im oing anymore for this reason.. But i just thought it might help push things along guess i was very wrong on this one, I told him we have been haveing spontanious sex for a yr and a half and you see were that got us, thats why im trying to time it just right, we did good last cycel but it may take a few befor we get preg..

i get ya x


----------



## bazzb

back from the Dr.:thumbup:

he said my spotting i have been seeing is my bodies way of adjusting since my MC.

He said to trust the OPK as he doesnt know much about tempting but that anything can throw your temps off. He said he is pretty sure I am ovualting as i had an internal scan in sept and all looked well. He said you got pregnant it july it will happen soon. Just keep having sex lol 

So ill try and relax now that I know im "normal":haha:lol yeah right


----------



## Chickadeedee

wontgiveup said:


> :cry::cry::cry:
> guys i think im done TTC
> I cant handle it anymore
> Every time my hubby knows we have to have sex he freezes up, goes into this mode were he doesnt feel good.. Every cycle So much for my chances this month, i realy wanted to at least try for a christmas miracle but he doesnt...
> I just got in a huge argue ment with him, he said babe I just ate and i got a headach, :shrug::nope: I yelled at him after a long silence and told him "this is all his falt" Im in this alone.. He yelled at me and told me thats bullshit and to stop blameing my problems on him,, MY PROBLEM :cry: Iv tried every to get pregnant its not my falt..

Hey, how are you describing EXACTLY what I feel is going on in my life!!!??? It's like as soon as he knows I'm O'ing, he is suddenly sick, or tired or has too much to drink... I am OVER THIS!!!!!! :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad:


----------



## turtlemomma

Random-
anyone else irritated with the "roll over" advertisement under the user CP button? I try to remember to go around it but seem to accidentally "roll over" nearly every time! :growlmad:


----------



## wontgiveup

bazzb said:


> back from the Dr.:thumbup:
> 
> he said my spotting i have been seeing is my bodies way of adjusting since my MC.
> 
> He said to trust the OPK as he doesnt know much about tempting but that anything can throw your temps off. He said he is pretty sure I am ovualting as i had an internal scan in sept and all looked well. He said you got pregnant it july it will happen soon. Just keep having sex lol
> 
> So ill try and relax now that I know im "normal":haha:lol yeah right

Thats great news bazzb, But what doc doesnt no about temping lmao he needs to learn.. Thats great news tho so now i hope you can relax a bit :hugs: hugs


----------



## wontgiveup

Chickadeedee said:


> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> :cry::cry::cry:
> guys i think im done TTC
> I cant handle it anymore
> Every time my hubby knows we have to have sex he freezes up, goes into this mode were he doesnt feel good.. Every cycle So much for my chances this month, i realy wanted to at least try for a christmas miracle but he doesnt...
> I just got in a huge argue ment with him, he said babe I just ate and i got a headach, :shrug::nope: I yelled at him after a long silence and told him "this is all his falt" Im in this alone.. He yelled at me and told me thats bullshit and to stop blameing my problems on him,, MY PROBLEM :cry: Iv tried every to get pregnant its not my falt..
> 
> Hey, how are you describing EXACTLY what I feel is going on in my life!!!??? It's like as soon as he knows I'm O'ing, he is suddenly sick, or tired or has too much to drink... I am OVER THIS!!!!!! :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad:Click to expand...

aww hun i know were your comeing from, try talking to him, my hubby gets like that when hes stressed luckly im the only one of us who will have a drink once in a while.. But he doesnt..He told me last night to insinuate it and he would jump on board. But he doesnt realize its not a turn on when i feel like he would rather be doing something else, its hard for me to just turn him on i mean HELLO my oven needs warmed up first lmao. From now on im not telling him about the days im oving and im useing preeseed for lubrication... I understand that hes tired when he gets home but its still stressful on my part he has to understand that, I dont want to feel like im in this alone.. Us women do enough as it is, with temping charting debateing when this or thats going to happen, When will i o Did i o Is that a positive opk Or is it a negative, did i time things right, did i take my temp like i was suppost to.. I mean its not fun haveing to pee in a cup twice a day everyday.. When all they have to do is get LAID!!!!!!!!!!:growlmad: lol:haha::winkwink:


----------



## bazzb

wontgiveup said:


> bazzb said:
> 
> 
> back from the Dr.:thumbup:
> 
> he said my spotting i have been seeing is my bodies way of adjusting since my MC.
> 
> He said to trust the OPK as he doesnt know much about tempting but that anything can throw your temps off. He said he is pretty sure I am ovualting as i had an internal scan in sept and all looked well. He said you got pregnant it july it will happen soon. Just keep having sex lol
> 
> So ill try and relax now that I know im "normal":haha:lol yeah right
> 
> Thats great news bazzb, But what doc doesnt no about temping lmao he needs to learn.. Thats great news tho so now i hope you can relax a bit :hugs: hugsClick to expand...

yes thanks hunny.. i am follwoing his advice no more temping... i need to relax. I deletd my account and removed the app. :) i will still be on here daily though.. :)


----------



## wontgiveup

turtlemomma said:


> Random-
> anyone else irritated with the "roll over" advertisement under the user CP button? I try to remember to go around it but seem to accidentally "roll over" nearly every time! :growlmad:

lmao yes i hate it, befor that advertisement there was a sesime street advertisement pop up every darn time... Not sure if i spelled sesime street right lol
It wanted me to play christmas songs or something like that.. wait im sorry it was the muppets i think not S.. Street:dohh:


----------



## wontgiveup

Wish i could stop temping but With my past (very long cycles) its hard to know if i ovd at all so this way i know that it happens.. 
Ill miss stalking your chart bazzb lol but im happy that itll lower the stress level for you:hugs:


----------



## bazzb

I had long cycles before my MC as well.. my new method will be
40 days and no AF i will test :)


----------



## wontgiveup

lol thats crazy by time you get a positive test you may be 9 weeks prego lol 
I will say one thing, since iv been temping and useing opks i havent been spending loads of money of Home pregnancy test.. Cause theres no need!


----------



## bazzb

yeah... im not one to test a lot... only if AF is late really.

Ill buy some cheapies :)


----------



## wontgiveup

Ok so a women on another thread had her period but felt off so she took a IC and it was positive faint but there, doc said her hcg was 22 and didnt think she was 5weeks along and that it was a new pregnancy?.. shell no tomorow.. WOW
Makes me want to take a test, Cause my temps have been so high, there always below 96.6 
just for the hell of it ya know lol


----------



## bazzb

lol if u have lots then test i love looking at them hehe :)


----------



## wontgiveup

I have 14 lol


----------



## AmandaWI

Wow, I feel like I've missed a lot in the last 24 hours! 

Wontgiveup - I know how you feel. My hubby owns his own carptentry business and is always tired! 

Bazzb - Glad the Dr visit went well :)


----------



## bazzb

AmandaWI said:


> Wow, I feel like I've missed a lot in the last 24 hours!
> 
> Wontgiveup - I know how you feel. My hubby owns his own carptentry business and is always tired!
> 
> Bazzb - Glad the Dr visit went well :)

Thanks:flower:


----------



## bazzb

wontgiveup said:


> I have 14 lol

haha mail me a couple would u :thumbup:


----------



## AmandaWI

wontgiveup said:


> I wish the every other day plan we had in mind would Plan out all ready :(
> 
> That was the plan to take the stress of worry of weather we covered are bases or not!
> Sorry about any mispelling errors :dohh:
> Ty everyone-:hugs:
> Well this day took a turn for the worst, on top of it all, i found out a good friend of the family passed away i havent even had a chance to tell hubby :(
> I sware if its not one thing its another, i wish for once in my life that i could get my hopes up about something and it play out to my advantage

Sorry to hear about your friend! I agree, when it rains it pours!!!!!


----------



## bazzb

i didnt see that wontgiveup sorry about your friend BIG HUGS


----------



## wontgiveup

ty girls
Lol I promised hubby i would make these Ics last this time, He hates puting money out for them everymonth i dont blame him it gets costly!! I hate it or else i would def send you some I promise that! I have 13 left now, I only plan On useing a total of 2ics this cycle inless of coarse im pregnant then Ill use them all ROFL of coarse.
Wow i love my dog, Im haveing a problem with my dryer eating my washclothes among other things and my dog will bark and run to the dryer every time to warn me :) i gave here a doggy treat. 
Bazzb did you check out that site i told you about. For the Ics


----------



## wontgiveup

Positive OPK the same day as ovulation 



My chart shows that I ovulated the same day as my positive OPK. I thought ovulation happened the day after a positive OPK. Is it possible to ovulate the same day as getting a positive OPK?

When you are using ovulation prediction kits (or devices that measure luteinizing hormone), you can usually expect ovulation to occur the day after your first positive result. This is because (LH) luteinizing hormone, the hormone measured by OPKs and the hormone responsible for triggering the rupture of the ovarian sac, typically surges the day before ovulation. In some cases, however, you will see ovulation on the same day as the positive result. There are a few factors that can help explain how this happens. 

First, remember that when you are reading your OPK, you are seeing a snapshot of your LH surge. You do not really know whether you are seeing the beginning, peak or trail of the surge. What you know is that your LH is at a level that is detectable as a surge by the kit. It may have started to surge soon after your test the previous day and be starting to trail, or it may be just starting to surge. In a case where it looks on the chart as if ovulation occurred the same day as the surge, here is what may have happened: 

1. LH started to surge during the night or early in the morning and was detected by your OPK in the early afternoon. 

2. Ovulation occurred sometime in the evening or night, several hours after your positive OPK, possibly several hours longer than when the LH actually started to surge. 

3. Your temperature is up in the morning, indicating ovulation for the previous day, the same day as the positive OPK, even though many hours have elapsed between the LH surge and your temperature rise.


----------



## bazzb

interesting!

the site you sent me was from the states though no?


----------



## wontgiveup

Well this gives me hope
12/3/2012 2:30PM POSITIVE OPK
5pm 12/3/2012-5pm 12/4/2012 NEGATIVE

12/4/2012 6am :sex: I guess thats 16hours after the positive opk if im counting right?
Tonight :sex: Tonight would be 34 hours i think from the positive opk?

So maybe my chances are still good, even though im sure i cought the end of my surge at 2:30pm 12/3 I must have started the surge while i was sleeping The prevous night.. Hopefuly ovulation held off a little longer then 12 hours and more on the 24-38 hour range. Heres To hopeing, Do my chances still look good?


----------



## bazzb

I think you are fine maybe ur like me and will get another positive later
but keep BDING :)

good luck hun


----------



## wontgiveup

I feel out cause i think my surge started someweres from 12/3 around midnight or so and i didnt test till 2:30pm 
And didnt have sex till 12/4 6am 
My chances are slim looking at it this way inless hubby sperm can live a long time, cause we did Bd on the 12/1
You can look at my chart
Any thoughts?


----------



## wontgiveup

k thank you bazzb :flower:
Yeah If only my mind isnt set on puting away the opks since how i did get a positive, if my temp doesnt rise in the next two days then ill get the OPKs back out But for now today was my last testing day..


----------



## bazzb

wontgiveup said:


> k thank you bazzb :flower:
> Yeah If only my mind isnt set on puting away the opks since how i did get a positive, if my temp doesnt rise in the next two days then ill get the OPKs back out But for now today was my last testing day..

I think u will have a temp rise tomorrow actually I just looked at ur chart
So bd tonight and I think u covered ur bases
And sperm can live 4 days


----------



## wontgiveup

woohoo heres to hopeing (think ill drink a wine cooler to chill my nerves) some other girls suggested it.. Do you think it would be ok, cause i dont want it to interfear Sorry about spelling


----------



## wontgiveup

Only prob is i think it might have already risen, I like to check BBT during the day Cause this way i can normaly predict If i ovd befor i get my morning temp. lol i know im nuts!! 
Once that happens Conception is slim
OK OK listen to my self Im stressing what the hell.
Bazzb yell at me lol Tell me to STOP
haha!! rofl


----------



## bazzb

Stop stressing about the TEMPS

Go have a wine cooler and then pounce on ur hubby lol :)


----------



## wontgiveup

Look what i found :( boooooo

Don't drink alcohol. Heavy alcohol use causes ovulation disorders. In fact, some studies suggest that any alcohol use at all make you less likely to conceive. 

well damn!! and my birthday is Monday and i know that my friends have something planed for FRIDAY now what lol


----------



## bazzb

I think u can drink just in moderation 

I haven't drank since July but that's just a personal choice not for conception reasons


----------



## AmandaWI

Wontgiveup - one drink won't hurt. Some doctors even say you can have a glass of wine while pregnant. Stop worrying and stessing!!!! :) :)


----------



## AmandaWI

This weekend I'm going Christmas shopping with my mom & sister. I'm excited to go, but a little nervous because we are staying in a hotel for 2 nights. They don't know we are ttc, so I'm going to have to temp and OPK in secret. I think the temping is going to be the tricky part. I was thinking of just getting up in the morning and temping in the bathroom. Do you think that will affect my temp a lot? I thought of trying it tomorrow morning and comparing it to my actual temp. I think I'm crazy for thinking about this too much. I just really don't want them to know.


----------



## wontgiveup

You can hide it just turn the other way and if they here the beep blame it on your cell or something.

Even tho im using preeseed, With my sticky cm I wonder if im fertile at all. I had a positive opk yesterday.. Not sure what going on do you think this could Ruin my chances.. I guess thats what preeseed is for.. Just not sure and cant find anything on The Internet! 

And yes your right I should just have a drink and be marry lol


----------



## koj518

one drink definitely won't hurt wontgiveup! I hope you caught your eggie :D 

as for me, my opks are getting darker :) maybe I'll get a positive tomorrow at CD14?? (here's my progression) Keeping my fingers crossed :D


----------



## nik25

yay thats awesome everyone is getting ready to O or just has :) Amanda, last year I went shopping with my MIL and her family and stayed all weekend in a hotel (they knew we were ttc) I asked if it had woke any one up and they had no idea I had even taken it yet, so I think youll be fine just hide it under your pillow or if you can leave it in the bathroom just set your alarm and run to the bathroom really quick. 

Wontgive up- I think youll be fine to have a few drinks. It might actually help to relax you a bit. yes preseed is for that reason exactly :) I have the same problem I never have good cm. Good Luck!!

Koj518 - I think you are ovulating right now!! better get to :sex: lol 

As for me i'm on 14-15 dpo and I'm having back pain, acne, and nausea. I took an IC (blue handled) pink dye test and I swear I see a line on it, but I'm sure its just a stupid evap :( Does anyone have any info on IC or have experience w/ them?? Thanks!


----------



## koj518

nik - you think so?? Ok, then BD I shall :sex: !!!!!! 
Post a pic of your IC!! I don't have experience with them but I'd love to see it :) I love pics :blush:


----------



## nik25

Here is my IC. Has anyone ever used these test and had an evap? Thanks!


----------



## wontgiveup

The top test gives evaps every time


----------



## wontgiveup

:cry: Iv hit my breaking point. After tonight iv realized im wasting my time. TTC just isnt for us right now.. 
Hubby was to tired to bd:nope::shrug:
Im done i cant handle any more, Iv shed to many tears in the last 3 yrs of my life. Between my mom dyein and feeling lost cause i never have anyone to talk to who would understand me.. I quit my job so that we could start a family.. So that it would be easier, cause are plan was for me to quit when i got pregnant anyways.. Its been 8 months since i quit!! 
So if you dont see me around This is why I NEED A BREAK, and wright now it feels like a permant one.. back to (NTNP) 
I wish you all the best, im thinking of puting up the chart stop temping all of it.. It doesnt work anyways! I Dont get it! Why is it a crack head off the streets gets pregnant 20 times or more.. But Me Nope and all i want is 1, just one little miricle im not sure if allen will ever be on board with TTC like i am, I know he wants to be a daddy but hes not puting any hard effort into it.. guess his job gets all the effort!

:dust: to you ladys ill stay updated on you girls so that i know whats going on..


----------



## bazzb

Oh hunny I am so sorry your feeling this way:(
I wish I was closer to u xxxx

Maybe stop temping like I did
It seems to be doing to u what it does to me


----------



## turtlemomma

wontgiveup- dont worry! if this isnt your month- on to the next! Honestly, I wish I could get back years of waiting to try (Im almost 35 and been with DH for 14 years!) and couldve just NTNP the whole time. You're so young! You have plenty of time to become a momma. And you will! I know this is stressful for EVERYONE and it SUCKS when you try and do everything perfectly but nothing happens- but if you let it stress you out too much now, you wont be able to enjoy the life you have, the youth you could be enjoying! I'm definitely not saying to stop trying, I just hope you can reflect, relax, enjoy what you have, and start worrying when you're an old fart like me. :) :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

wontgiveup said:


> :cry: Iv hit my breaking point. After tonight iv realized im wasting my time. TTC just isnt for us right now..
> Hubby was to tired to bd:nope::shrug:
> Im done i cant handle any more, Iv shed to many tears in the last 3 yrs of my life. Between my mom dyein and feeling lost cause i never have anyone to talk to who would understand me.. I quit my job so that we could start a family.. So that it would be easier, cause are plan was for me to quit when i got pregnant anyways.. Its been 8 months since i quit!!
> So if you dont see me around This is why I NEED A BREAK, and wright now it feels like a permant one.. back to (NTNP)
> I wish you all the best, im thinking of puting up the chart stop temping all of it.. It doesnt work anyways! I Dont get it! Why is it a crack head off the streets gets pregnant 20 times or more.. But Me Nope and all i want is 1, just one little miricle im not sure if allen will ever be on board with TTC like i am, I know he wants to be a daddy but hes not puting any hard effort into it.. guess his job gets all the effort!
> 
> :dust: to you ladys ill stay updated on you girls so that i know whats going on..

Im sooo sorry hun :hugs: I wish that there was something i could say or do to help you feel better....its not fair...youre right ...if you need time away then you do whats best for you....you will be missed :hugs:

Feeling sad after reading your post :nope:


----------



## wontgiveup

turtlemomma said:


> wontgiveup- dont worry! if this isnt your month- on to the next! Honestly, I wish I could get back years of waiting to try (Im almost 35 and been with DH for 14 years!) and couldve just NTNP the whole time. You're so young! You have plenty of time to become a momma. And you will! I know this is stressful for EVERYONE and it SUCKS when you try and do everything perfectly but nothing happens- but if you let it stress you out too much now, you wont be able to enjoy the life you have, the youth you could be enjoying! I'm definitely not saying to stop trying, I just hope you can reflect, relax, enjoy what you have, and start worrying when you're an old fart like me. :) :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

thanks:hugs:


----------



## bazzb

U will be missed my friend Xx


----------



## wontgiveup

Breaking Dawn said:


> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> :cry: Iv hit my breaking point. After tonight iv realized im wasting my time. TTC just isnt for us right now..
> Hubby was to tired to bd:nope::shrug:
> Im done i cant handle any more, Iv shed to many tears in the last 3 yrs of my life. Between my mom dyein and feeling lost cause i never have anyone to talk to who would understand me.. I quit my job so that we could start a family.. So that it would be easier, cause are plan was for me to quit when i got pregnant anyways.. Its been 8 months since i quit!!
> So if you dont see me around This is why I NEED A BREAK, and wright now it feels like a permant one.. back to (NTNP)
> I wish you all the best, im thinking of puting up the chart stop temping all of it.. It doesnt work anyways! I Dont get it! Why is it a crack head off the streets gets pregnant 20 times or more.. But Me Nope and all i want is 1, just one little miricle im not sure if allen will ever be on board with TTC like i am, I know he wants to be a daddy but hes not puting any hard effort into it.. guess his job gets all the effort!
> 
> :dust: to you ladys ill stay updated on you girls so that i know whats going on..
> 
> Im sooo sorry hun :hugs: I wish that there was something i could say or do to help you feel better....its not fair...youre right ...if you need time away then you do whats best for you....you will be missed :hugs:
> 
> Feeling sad after reading your post :nope:Click to expand...

Dawn NO "im sad enough for the both of us".. :hugs: 
Well Im drinking a beer lol and injoying it.. My birthday plans are this weekend and im going to enjoy my self!! What a relief (Sorry about spelling lol) it is to put away all the ttc stuff, think ill just focus on Sex lol forget the rest.. for a bit, but i might still temp just because i want to know if i indeed ovulated.. 
I wish things were dif, and hubby was more on board during my fertile days but he cant help it if hes to warn out, at least im telling my self this so that i dont loose my cool again like i did last night!!


----------



## wontgiveup

bazzb said:


> U will be missed my friend Xx

Ill still be around I want to keep tabs on you guys lol... I just need to put away all the TTC stress for a bit.. im sure ill be back soon.. :hugs:


----------



## bazzb

Ok good

I have af type cramps :( wtf only 4 dpo 
I read u can have a short luthal phase first cycle following a mc
But who knows


----------



## wontgiveup

no dont worry about it.. I had the same thing last cycle about 3-4 dpo Pretty bad at times..


----------



## bazzb

Ok thanks again
I'm off up bed 
Will check in the am
Hope to see I online but I understand if u need time away xx


----------



## wontgiveup

As soon as i leave the boards something exciteing will happen, so ill hang around and lurk, 
Besides i like helping people, its in my nature gives me a since of accomplishment in my life!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

wontgiveup said:


> As soon as i leave the boards something exciteing will happen, so ill hang around and lurk,
> Besides i like helping people, its in my nature gives me a since of accomplishment in my life!!

Hope you will stick around to stay in touch! 



Sooooo ive been waiting and waiting and peeing on sticks .....and finally i got a happy face on opk! We BD at 7pm....and now we wont be able to until about 6pm tomorrow....os that enuf:shrug:


----------



## wontgiveup

Ovulation happens 12-38 hours after the idea is to get as close to it as possible.
But good thing is Sperm can live like 4 days in there :)
So i think your good


----------



## bazzb

I think ur fine dawn! I was obsessing that we didn't bd enough either although we dtd almost every day last week lol

It only takes 1 sperm :)


----------



## bazzb

Ok thermometer is handed to my hubby. My name is Bazz and I am a thermohilic lololol

Took one last temp before handed it back 
Temp is back up:) yesterday it was 36.21 today 36.52 whoo hoo cover line was 36.44 I think
I tested out ff before deleting it and If my temp went up I hit my cross hairs back so yay to about 5 dpo :)


----------



## Ciaramystic

bazzb... where is your chart??? It's not in your signature anymore. I love chart stalking you all! Wontgiveup... I'm so sorry to hear all that you are going through. I understand though... I've been ttc for 10 months now and a couple times have said I give up. I actually told my DB that if I didn't get my BFP this time that I was putting away all the aids and we are just going back to normal... I've had problems with him being too tired when it was time for BD'ing as well. It always seems like he is ready to go when I'm in the tww all ready and cramping like crazy and not wanting to. I thought for sure I would have been pregnant by now but I've also come to the realization that everything happens for a reason. Maybe my body knows something I don't... Like we need to get other things in order before we add another little human being to the mix. ??? Does that make any sense? Don't give up hope... You will have your little bundle of joy!!!! :hugs:


----------



## bazzb

i decided due to sanity issues to stop temping.. doctors orders, it was giving me major anxiety..

I will use OPK still and thats it.. I also went to him for the light spotting i get every other day and he said it is my bodies way of adjusting from the MC... so im going to try and relax and let nature take its course :)


----------



## Ciaramystic

bazzb said:


> i decided due to sanity issues to stop temping.. doctors orders, it was giving me major anxiety..
> 
> I will use OPK still and thats it.. I also went to him for the light spotting i get every other day and he said it is my bodies way of adjusting from the MC... so im going to try and relax and let nature take its course :)

Good for you!!! A positive attitude is always the best medicine!!!


----------



## bazzb

thanks! i still plan on stalking everyone though :)
I see ur temp is still up... yay


----------



## Ciaramystic

Yes I was so excited that it climbed a little... that flat line had me nervous!!! :)


----------



## nik25

I'm having a really hard day today... Yesterday I found out my cousin is pregnant...today one of my best friends! I GIVE Up!!!


----------



## Ciaramystic

nik25 said:


> I'm having a really hard day today... Yesterday I found out my cousin is pregnant...today one of my best friends! I GIVE Up!!!

Awww... :hugs: That is the worst!!! I'm so sorry... Don't give up hope though...


----------



## bazzb

sorry nik I feel the same way when I hear those things.

My spotting(which is so light most days i only see it like once and its mixed with discharge) that ive been having 3 days after AF stopped is driving me BANANAS... I feel like AF is coming but im about 5 dpo... i have read after a MC your first cycle can be wonkey with a short luthal phase so i dnno


----------



## koj518

that sucks nik...! I have a friend who's 4months pregnant right now and all she posts on Pinterest are baby stuff and I hate it :( I hope you get your BFP soon!! Did you test today yet?? hope you get a clearer line today :D


----------



## AmandaWI

wontgiveup said:


> :cry: Iv hit my breaking point. After tonight iv realized im wasting my time. TTC just isnt for us right now..
> Hubby was to tired to bd:nope::shrug:
> Im done i cant handle any more, Iv shed to many tears in the last 3 yrs of my life. Between my mom dyein and feeling lost cause i never have anyone to talk to who would understand me.. I quit my job so that we could start a family.. So that it would be easier, cause are plan was for me to quit when i got pregnant anyways.. Its been 8 months since i quit!!
> So if you dont see me around This is why I NEED A BREAK, and wright now it feels like a permant one.. back to (NTNP)
> I wish you all the best, im thinking of puting up the chart stop temping all of it.. It doesnt work anyways! I Dont get it! Why is it a crack head off the streets gets pregnant 20 times or more.. But Me Nope and all i want is 1, just one little miricle im not sure if allen will ever be on board with TTC like i am, I know he wants to be a daddy but hes not puting any hard effort into it.. guess his job gets all the effort!
> 
> :dust: to you ladys ill stay updated on you girls so that i know whats going on..

Oh NO!! I'm so sorry you're going through all that. I hope your break will help you to relax and not stress so much. Who knows, maybe next month it will just happen. I wish you all the best and will miss you and all your great knowledge! Thanks for all your help :) Hope you have a great birthday!


----------



## AmandaWI

nik25 said:


> I'm having a really hard day today... Yesterday I found out my cousin is pregnant...today one of my best friends! I GIVE Up!!!

Sorry Nik! I know just how you feel. Why is it everyone but us??? :)


----------



## AmandaWI

nik25 said:


> yay thats awesome everyone is getting ready to O or just has :) Amanda, last year I went shopping with my MIL and her family and stayed all weekend in a hotel (they knew we were ttc) I asked if it had woke any one up and they had no idea I had even taken it yet, so I think youll be fine just hide it under your pillow or if you can leave it in the bathroom just set your alarm and run to the bathroom really quick. QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks for the advice! My sister can be really nosey sometimes, so I'm hoping she doesn't question anything. I think she has an idea that we might be trying, but I'm not sure.


----------



## AmandaWI

So this morning my OPK looked almost positive, but not quite. I tested again around noon and it's so much lighter. What does that mean?


----------



## AmandaWI

BTW, I'm only on CD13 of a 32ish day cycle, so I think it's too early for O.


----------



## koj518

wontgiveup said:


> :cry: Iv hit my breaking point. After tonight iv realized im wasting my time. TTC just isnt for us right now..
> Hubby was to tired to bd:nope::shrug:
> Im done i cant handle any more, Iv shed to many tears in the last 3 yrs of my life. Between my mom dyein and feeling lost cause i never have anyone to talk to who would understand me.. I quit my job so that we could start a family.. So that it would be easier, cause are plan was for me to quit when i got pregnant anyways.. Its been 8 months since i quit!!
> So if you dont see me around This is why I NEED A BREAK, and wright now it feels like a permant one.. back to (NTNP)
> I wish you all the best, im thinking of puting up the chart stop temping all of it.. It doesnt work anyways! I Dont get it! Why is it a crack head off the streets gets pregnant 20 times or more.. But Me Nope and all i want is 1, just one little miricle im not sure if allen will ever be on board with TTC like i am, I know he wants to be a daddy but hes not puting any hard effort into it.. guess his job gets all the effort!
> 
> :dust: to you ladys ill stay updated on you girls so that i know whats going on..

Hey wontgiveup - sorry I forgot to respond to this. I don't think taking a break is a bad idea when you're going through this much stress... so sorry you have to go through it all :( How old is your DH? Does he have close friends who have babies? My DH (who's currently 31) was totally not on board at all with having a baby until his close friend had a son this past summer and DH became a godfather. Now he's all about it. I think for guys sometimes all it takes is one small thing and everything will click! Take couple months off and come back nice and fresh!! It will happen for us someday!:hugs::flower:


----------



## koj518

AmandaWI said:


> So this morning my OPK looked almost positive, but not quite. I tested again around noon and it's so much lighter. What does that mean?

Amanda - I'm in the same boat. I got a close to positive OPK yesterday morning but got a slightly lighter one that evening. I didn't have a chance to test this morning.. so I'm anxious to test tonight to see what happens. 

Here's a pic of the progression from CD6 to CD13(yesterday morning). 
LINK


----------



## AmandaWI

I have a weird question. If you save the OPKs do they change over time like HPTs can?


----------



## bazzb

both of yours were so close to positive! Id say BD sometimes in testing on cheapies that as dark as they get depending on the person(or so I have read)
I use digital because i know i would stress about my lines lol im a stressaholic


----------



## AmandaWI

Yeah, I think after I'm done with all these cheapies I'm going to switch. It's even harder because I don't even know if I ever have Ov. My test this morning was probably the closest I've ever seen to Pos, but I don't think it was b/c it only CD13.


----------



## koj518

I've wondered that too. My OPKs get lighter with age. haha
Maybe I should get the smiley face ones next month too :/ I can't decode my OPKs... 
I just took an OPK and its lighter than yesterday. I'm thinking I got my surge yesterday and I already O'ed. Hopefully BD'ing last night did me good.. swim :spermy: swim!!!!!


----------



## bazzb

Or u r oing today
Usually o 12-36 hours after positive opk


----------



## koj518

true! I will BD tonight to cover my bases. The "positive" OPK was at 11am yesterday so it's been 33hrs since.


----------



## turtlemomma

I've definitely missed my surge... A few times I've had a near positive at night, then a near positive in the am, then negative that same evening. But O'd the next day! Keep Bd'ing!

In fact, I'm kinda in that boat now. Negative OPK yesterday 10 am then negative today 8am, negative this eve 5pm. not any darker or lighter any of the times. AND I'm having the most ewcm I've ever experienced today which makes me sure I'll O tomorrow- DH is out of town until tomorrow also. last time we got some BD in was Sunday night... Don't think it will be enough... too many days. :(


----------



## wontgiveup

Bazzb like the new photo
I havent od I guess the Positive OPK of mine was a Fluke :( oh well
hate to see all you ladys having probs with them


----------



## bazzb

I think u od wontgiveup
Thx in trying to be positive so I started with my avatar


----------



## koj518

turtle- thanks for sharing your experience! hope it works out for you this cycle!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I got a dark OPK on on digi just now....the darkest line yet and much more then control

So that means the neg this morning was FMU issue...and not real neg on digi

So far positive OPKs on: CD12 PM, CD13 early-PM and late-PM

BD days...CD 8, 10, 11, 12, 13

I better catch the egg....lol


----------



## turtlemomma

Weird- I think I just finished having O pain for the first noticeable time in my life- Really pinchy and painful on the right side for about 2 hours... Now? gone! ALong with my ewcm and my cervix got harder and closed. Anyone experience this? A possible exact moment of O? I guess we'll see if my temp goes up more tomorrow.


----------



## koj518

turtle - me too!!! well, not my first (I get O pains almost every month). Always pinchy dull pain on the left side for me. But unlike you, I didn't have ewcm this month, and my cervix is very soft and open but very wet. haha. 
I think we are definitely going to be cycle buddies this month :)


----------



## wontgiveup

Wow this is awesome looks like were all going to o around the same time :)
Ok so Dh told me he does not want to quit trying, but If i want to take a bit of a break i can But hes still going to do his part... Well i thought about it and i decided to HAve a deep conversation. After the talk We decided were going to have sex at least 3 times a week :).. and that i can stop the temping if i want.. But i also decided i dont want to stop temping because i want to know if i Ov regularly.. 
That and i cant get enough of you girls:hugs:, I would miss you to much.. Funny story i turned off my laptop today and put it in the corner of the room, and turned off my tv.. I listened to music all day and Did some house work and read a book.. Felt great to get away from all the tech... stuff. But when i turned my computer back on it crashed on me had a buntch of problems i had to run lots of scans and Fix everything, then Uninstall and reinstall my Norton security:shrug: lol i was like wth.. And here i thought getn away from the computer would be a good thing just my luck something would happen to it lol...


----------



## wontgiveup

I added my chart back
Had loads of EWCM and Open cervix So we:sex: WOOHOO
good luck ladys


----------



## turtlemomma

wontgiveup said:


> I added my chart back
> Had loads of EWCM and Open cervix So we:sex: WOOHOO
> good luck ladys

Yay wontgiveup!

I like that we can all be cycle buddies- and HOPEFULLY... Bump buddies! :thumbup:


----------



## turtlemomma

koj518 said:


> turtle - me too!!! well, not my first (I get O pains almost every month). Always pinchy dull pain on the left side for me. But unlike you, I didn't have ewcm this month, and my cervix is very soft and open but very wet. haha.
> I think we are definitely going to be cycle buddies this month :)

Koj- do you have a chart?


----------



## koj518

turtle - nope.. I don't temp. I tried in the past but because I don't wake up around the same time everyday, it didn't work for me. 

wontgiveup - yay!!! glad you're back :) and yay for BDing :sex:


----------



## turtlemomma

I only started temping last cycle. Well, I tried before but something would always happen, once I fell asleep with the thermometer in my mouth, and I woke up like ten minutes later because it fell out of my mouth and hit my hand. (mine doesnt beep, and it doesnt light up, so I have to watch the clock). Another time I went to grab it off the nightstand and I knocked it under the bed. I still don't temp on weekends because my schedule is SO different. I also sleep really fitfully most nights (DH moves around a lot or snores and it wakes me up). I decided to give it a try anyway and although my temps seem to be a bit erratic, last month I was still able to see a clear thermal shift. :shrug:

Even if your schedule is constantly different, BBT is just your temperature when your body is most at rest so a couple hours of good sleep should do it... 

Anyways, after all that mumbo jumbo... I was just wondering. :)


----------



## wontgiveup

turtlemomma said:


> I only started temping last cycle. Well, I tried before but something would always happen, once I fell asleep with the thermometer in my mouth, and I woke up like ten minutes later because it fell out of my mouth and hit my hand. (mine doesnt beep, and it doesnt light up, so I have to watch the clock). Another time I went to grab it off the nightstand and I knocked it under the bed. I still don't temp on weekends because my schedule is SO different. I also sleep really fitfully most nights (DH moves around a lot or snores and it wakes me up). I decided to give it a try anyway and although my temps seem to be a bit erratic, last month I was still able to see a clear thermal shift. :shrug:
> 
> Even if your schedule is constantly different, BBT is just your temperature when your body is most at rest so a couple hours of good sleep should do it...
> 
> Anyways, after all that mumbo jumbo... I was just wondering. :)

:rofl: Thats to funny... you need one that beeps so that doesnt happen again lol... I sit mine right next to my alarm clock.. Never fails i always wake right befor the alarm goes off :dohh: scares the shit out of me every morning, on top of that, hubbys goes off about 30min befor hand.. i take my temp at 6:30 hubby alarm goes off at 6:20.. i always wake about 5:50 something lol!!!


----------



## wontgiveup

https://www.beautifulcervix.com/your-cycle/
Never new what i was looking for
I do now


----------



## AmandaWI

koj518 said:


> turtle - me too!!! well, not my first (I get O pains almost every month). Always pinchy dull pain on the left side for me. But unlike you, I didn't have ewcm this month, and my cervix is very soft and open but very wet. haha.
> I think we are definitely going to be cycle buddies this month :)

Hmmm....maybe that's what I'm feeling. But, mine doesn't just happen around when I should be ovulating. It's pretty random and I've noticed it at all times of the month. Mostly last half of cycle and not as much first half. It's weird. Just a dull achy pain usually on the right side.


----------



## AmandaWI

wontgiveup said:


> I added my chart back
> Had loads of EWCM and Open cervix So we:sex: WOOHOO
> good luck ladys

Yeah!!!! Glad to see your chart again :)


----------



## wontgiveup

lol thanks
Temp Rise this morning
But when i play around with FF (put in 2 more high temps)
I draws crosshairs on CD16 thats not right
Setting are set on advanced so im not sure whats going on with that.. Ill prob end up having to take out the opk In order to get crosshairs on CD18


----------



## bazzb

are you sure you didnt O on CD 16... always thought you did around then
time will tell :)


----------



## wontgiveup

hmm interresting Found this..
Q: I did and ovulation predictor kit, how long after the positive should my BBT rise?
A: You should ovulate 12-48 hours after the positive ovulation predictor test, and your BBTs should go up within 48 hours of ovulating. It can take up to 4-5 days to see the rise, but ideally you see it within 3.


----------



## wontgiveup

bazzb said:


> are you sure you didnt O on CD 16... always thought you did around then
> time will tell :)

me to its just the temps after that dont corespond :shrug: I always heard you cant get pregnant once your temp rises, but what if the positive opk falls on the day it drew crosshairs.. I mean i still had a 12-48 hour window after that positive opk.. So it doesnt make any since here ill post a pic of what itll look like after 2 more high temps, tell me what you think lol
 



Attached Files:







what thats weird.jpg
File size: 89.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## AmandaWI

Maybe the + OPK was on the tail end of the surge and you Ov late that night, but still on the 16th?? I'm not very good at this, but I'm just throwing it out there :)


----------



## bazzb

I think what amanda thinks u O'd late on the night of the 16


----------



## wontgiveup

yeah i think that to :) thanks girls Guess ill just leave ff alone and let it draw its own crosshairs even tho I think it should have drawn them on CD18, They say It take 2 days after your lh surge for your bbt to rise.
Im still knew to this ovulation crap to


----------



## AmandaWI

I'm so excited, I have a half day of vacation tomorrow!! This has been a long week. I hate the beginning of the month, work is crazy :)


----------



## wontgiveup

YAY injoy :)


----------



## wontgiveup

thanks ladys
Im posting this in other thread hopeing to get more insite on this, i put a little more detail 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ovulation-tests/1560283-ov-timeing-question-help.html#post23739035


----------



## AmandaWI

If you Ov late on CD16 and BD the morning of CD17, I think you'll be OK. The egg can live like 12 hours, so it might be perfect! Don't worry & stress so much, it's not going to help you or your possible baby :)


----------



## bazzb

yah relax and let FF do its job hehe
im sure u r fine though

Thats why i had to de-activate my account i was going nuts!!

I told myself you got preggo in july with just using OPK so it willhappen again and i slept like a baby last night due to not stessing :)


----------



## AmandaWI

Hey Bazzb, Just curious how long were you trying before you got pregnant in July?


----------



## wontgiveup

Ty you ladys Its all good now :) Now the wait, but im going to be me and not stress or worry about another BFN its ok INM-ANM :)


----------



## bazzb

AmandaWI said:


> Hey Bazzb, Just curious how long were you trying before you got pregnant in July?

i got off BCP in Jan 2012... and was NTNP
Then in July i started OPK and i got pregant i was very lucky


----------



## turtlemomma

Grrr.... think I O'd yesterday evening... Broke my stupid thermometer last night by knocking it off my nightstand. NOW I"LL NEVER KNOW FOR SURE! Got a new thermometer today but the temps can vary a bit between using different thermometers. AND I'm out of OPK's. Never did get a positive, sure I missed my surge. :( So sad.


----------



## Baileeboo77

Hey girls haven't been on this thread km a while go look at my preg test underpregnancy test and tell me what y'all think please !!!!


----------



## wontgiveup

turtlemomma said:


> Grrr.... think I O'd yesterday evening... Broke my stupid thermometer last night by knocking it off my nightstand. NOW I"LL NEVER KNOW FOR SURE! Got a new thermometer today but the temps can vary a bit between using different thermometers. AND I'm out of OPK's. Never did get a positive, sure I missed my surge. :( So sad.

promise they wont vary to much :hugs:


----------



## wontgiveup

bailey wate what, last time I talked to you, You said you were going on a break that couldnt have been 4 weeks ago i guess... Post a link of your test so i can see it


----------



## wontgiveup

WOOHOO FRIDAY, tomorow night My friends are throwing a early birthday celabration for me, I have no clue what the night will bring tho cause they wont tell me loldrunk::friends::beer:) Just a little buzz wont hurt lol

Sat is my night with hubby for birthday surprise :)

Its going to be a good weekend, hope every one else has a good weekend to :hugs:

(feeling good about this cycle regardless if i see a BFP cause I ovd and I had another Short cycle Woohoo)
That and i found out hubby is cuting his hours and will be home a lot more


----------



## wontgiveup

check baileys positive out
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1559253-anyone-need-good-tweak.html#post23748729


----------



## Baileeboo77

I just went a bought another frer and negative, guess its a false positive. I knew I shouldn't have opened the test up. I just don't understand how that would make it positive this is just so horrible. What a bad evap :(


----------



## wontgiveup

holy crap bailey that doesnt make anysince im sorry, test again in a few days, is your urine deluted at all.


----------



## wontgiveup

Girls check out that temp spike :headspin:


----------



## Ciaramystic

wontgiveup said:


> Girls check out that temp spike :headspin:

Yay for getting back on track with your cycles!!!! That spike looks absolutely lovely!!!


----------



## bazzb

Yay for a temp spike

Bailee I'm sorry about ur confusing test :(


----------



## bazzb

But did u take it with fmu Bailee if not and ur so early that could be it


----------



## wontgiveup

Ty Ciara and Bazzb (yes it is a very lovely spike) and My pre and Post o temps are a lot better they were so low the last couple of cycles. Like 96.3 crazy... Woohoo, Cant wait till 5pm PARTY!!!!


----------



## wontgiveup

BAILEY- did some reading up and some have more hcg in there second morning urine and evening urine.. Early on a positive then neg can happen... so wait it out and take another test.. Clearblue work great and so do frer


----------



## bazzb

wontgiveup said:


> Ty Ciara and Bazzb (yes it is a very lovely spike) and My pre and Post o temps are a lot better they were so low the last couple of cycles. Like 96.3 crazy... Woohoo, Cant wait till 5pm PARTY!!!!

have fun tonight chick.. you deserve it:drunk:


----------



## Baileeboo77

That's what I have been using us frer guess we will see!


----------



## wontgiveup

thanks bazzb


----------



## wontgiveup

its so weird they put crosshairs on CD16 lol Im just going to leave the setting alone.. FF recomends advanced so ill keep it there, I will add when i move the settings to fertile analizer Cant spell lol It puts me at 3 dpo and Crosshairs on CD18


----------



## wontgiveup

wth Iv been get loads and i mean loads of watery cm, you would think my period was comeing lol, its annoying.. Maybe its not watery and creamy cant tell the diff a little bit of both.


----------



## bazzb

I am fidning today I feel "wet" down there
i keep thinking AF has arrived but she hasnt


----------



## AmandaWI

wontgiveup said:


> WOOHOO FRIDAY, tomorow night My friends are throwing a early birthday celabration for me, I have no clue what the night will bring tho cause they wont tell me loldrunk::friends::beer:) Just a little buzz wont hurt lol
> 
> Sat is my night with hubby for birthday surprise :)
> 
> Its going to be a good weekend, hope every one else has a good weekend to :hugs:
> 
> (feeling good about this cycle regardless if i see a BFP cause I ovd and I had another Short cycle Woohoo)
> That and i found out hubby is cuting his hours and will be home a lot more

Fun!! Hope you have a good birthday!


----------



## AmandaWI

bazzb said:


> I am fidning today I feel "wet" down there
> i keep thinking AF has arrived but she hasnt

I hate that feeling. It's makes me run to the bathroom over and over. But, its not time for AF for you yet. Maybe its a good sign :)


----------



## wontgiveup

it sucks, lol I never get this much Cm down there, not even during my ferile days.. UGh girls im haveing a bad makeup day lol had to take it off twice already.. Maybe ill get it right, shell be here with in 2 hours i guess, night guys!!! have good weekend and thanks for the party wishes, best b day gift i can get!!


----------



## bazzb

Enjoy and chat soon
good luck with the make up hehe :)


----------



## bazzb

AmandaWI said:


> bazzb said:
> 
> 
> I am fidning today I feel "wet" down there
> i keep thinking AF has arrived but she hasnt
> 
> I hate that feeling. It's makes me run to the bathroom over and over. But, its not time for AF for you yet. Maybe its a good sign :)Click to expand...

maybe :) hopefully that would be a great xmas gift


----------



## AmandaWI

I'm leaving soon too. Shopping girls weekend :) Have a great weekend everyone. Lets relax and not think about TTC!!!!!!


----------



## bazzb

good idea!
take care ladies


----------



## wontgiveup

hey sounds great, but in order to do that you all have to make a pack not to return to the boards till monday lol


----------



## bazzb

hahah! yeah right... i will cave bt 10 PM


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Wontgiveup - Happpyy Birthdaayyy !!!

:drunk::wine::headspin::happydance:


----------



## TWINKLES80

wontgiveup said:


> it sucks, lol I never get this much Cm down there, not even during my ferile days.. UGh girls im haveing a bad makeup day lol had to take it off twice already.. Maybe ill get it right, shell be here with in 2 hours i guess, night guys!!! have good weekend and thanks for the party wishes, best b day gift i can get!!

Happy birthday won't give up!


----------



## Vinesha

Cd 34 no af bfn :( I had the symptoms of ovulation but now I m confused what should I do ..should I hv to wait or start having tablets for af


----------



## bazzb

When do u think u od
Sometimes we just have an off or long cycle I've had 45 day ones before


----------



## turtlemomma

So, I was freaking out for nothing yesterday... Decided to shell out and get some FR OPK just to make sure and guess what?!?!? +opk!!! FX I can get hubby interested tonight. Thats actually going to be the hard part after the week he's had...


----------



## chimmi

On an ff chart, does ff put that big cross on it for you? and if si when do they do it? Do you have to chart for a couple of months first?


----------



## wontgiveup

chimmi ff will put crosshairs Anytime it thinks you od, even if its your first time charting
Girls im back lol 4:51am lol Good thing is i had fun, now off to bed... 
turtlemamma hope you got to do some bdn I know how fustrating it can be Not to get to when you get that +opk, But itll be ok if you wait till morning to since how once you get a positive you prob wont ovulate till 12-38 hours afterwords :) the key is to get as close as possible :)


----------



## wontgiveup

aww thanks for the birthday wishes girls, Did some early b day partying Tonight.. I turn 24 on Monday :)


----------



## wontgiveup

Had to disregard temp this morning, since how i went to bed with wet head and Took temp at a latter time.. GEt this
When i dont disregard todays temp it puts me at 3dpo and Ov (crosshairs) CD18
When i put in a higher temp like 97.4 it puts me at 5dpo and Ov (crosshairs) back at CD16:shrug:
what the hell ff is being stupid
So i went ahead and didnt disregard todays temp and just put the dif time that i took it so that it just drawed a circle, of well Not that big of a diff, im ether 3dpo today or 5dpo lol
talk to you girls MONDAY, taking a break from the message boards this weekend i think lol i say that but who knows.


----------



## bazzb

Take care
Chat soon :)


----------



## turtlemomma

Got in some BD this morning! and another +OPK this afternoon at 1pm! I had to disregard my temp though cause I didnt temp until almost 11- yes, I was still sleeping. :) Went to bed at 4am. I also only had like 2 hours of sleep before temping...


----------



## Frustrated42

Question ladies I don't temp but I use OPK's I test twice a day usually at 2pm and 9pm. Last month I got a clear positive but this month I haven't buy the last couple days I've had loads of ewcm (tmi) is it possible to o and not get a positive opk.


----------



## wontgiveup

You can get loads of egg white cm befor you get your surge, so maybe youll o a little later keep testing.. And its not very common but yes you can ov and not get a positive opk.. You should get your surge Befor you release a egg :):hugs:


----------



## IceQueen86

Hi everybody! I thought i was not gonna be able to join you guys here cos my body was playing tricks on me BUT here i am now, 5DPO and excited to be one of the Dec-Jan testers! Woohoo:happydance:
:dust: to all of you :)


----------



## IceQueen86

wontgiveup said:


> aww thanks for the birthday wishes girls, Did some early b day partying Tonight.. I turn 24 on Monday :)

Happy Birthday to you! :hugs:


----------



## wontgiveup

IceQueen-oh yay:happydance: woohoo
Glad you can join, lol the ladys went on a break theyll be back monday lol, Me i couldnt stay away, hubby is watching the tv and so i got on the computer lol.
Im ether 4dpo or 6 dpo ff keeps moving my o day.. Im convinced im only 4 dpo and that my coverline should start at CD18. But ff think CD16 is best :wacko: 
Fixing to have some pizza and watch the new spiderman movie..


----------



## turtlemomma

My temp skyrocketed today- pretty sure I havent O'd yet though- I had another late night last night- took bbt at 11 am again... TERRIBLE sleep, and a headahce to boot. At some point I think I'll go in and discard a lot of my temps but for now I'm just leaving it but not trusting it. 

Icequeen- :hi:


----------



## wontgiveup

Dont normaly symptom spot but if i am 6dpo then this could mean something
So tired and exhausted had head ach and migrane off an on today... Im so going to bed early thats not like me...


----------



## AmandaWI

Hey girls! Hope everyone had a good weekend. I had fun shopping and was able to secretly temp and OPK test. However, CD17 and still all negetives :( I think I might give it the rest of this week and then call my Dr.


----------



## bazzb

hi everyone

hope all is well... sorry i havent been on much, so much shopping and stuff :)

Amanda when do you normally O


----------



## wontgiveup

Ugh happyBirthday to me, not a good way to start it out, lets see i turned 24 a hour ago.. At midnight, cant sleep, then i have a anxiety attack and ball like a baby, hubby wakes up calmes me down and now its 1am and im in the living room having a glass of juice.. I have way to many nights like these but i havent had a anxiety attack from it in a long while. Hopefully ill beable to fall in to a deep sleep for a couple of hours befor i start my day. Im going to go to my dads and see what he has up his sleeve for my birthday. 
I had a headach all day yesterday and allen asked if i had taken anything i told him no i dont want to take anything during the 2ww if i can help it.. Well i caved and took some diphendydramine 50mg sleepaid 40 min latter nothing, then from were iv had a bit of a cold The crying didnt help so i had to take some night time cold meds to clear up my nasal passages so far so good.. THIS JUST SUCKS... oh well youd think id be used to nights like these by now, but after awhile it gets to be real real old.


----------



## wontgiveup

wow look at that temp spike
Ladys wth is it doing Thundering in DEC
We are haveing one hell of a thunderstorm tonight and Its DEC for crying out loud not to mention the high temps.. It says it 60 out and 70 indoors


----------



## Ciaramystic

AF got me girls... Going to definitely get some OPK's this month and try to nail down exactly when I O'. Told DH he is on double :happydance: duty this month. My brother is getting married next December so I need a few months to lose the baby weight before being a bridesmaid and we are running out of time LOL!


----------



## bazzb

Sorry af got you hun:(
Definitely try the opk next cycle and gl :)
Xxx


----------



## IceQueen86

wontgiveup said:


> IceQueen-oh yay:happydance: woohoo
> Glad you can join, lol the ladys went on a break theyll be back monday lol, Me i couldnt stay away, hubby is watching the tv and so i got on the computer lol.
> Im ether 4dpo or 6 dpo ff keeps moving my o day.. Im convinced im only 4 dpo and that my coverline should start at CD18. But ff think CD16 is best :wacko:
> Fixing to have some pizza and watch the new spiderman movie..

Oh yeah i noticed it was very silent on this website over the weekend. Thought i was the only one here :D 
I def. agree with you and not with FF about your O date. PS! i Hate thunderstorms :wacko:

turtlemomma - :hi: back at you

Ciaramystic - Sorry that AF showed up, that mean B

AmandaWI - Don't be sad your O might be just delayed, this month my body geared up many times and then finally ovulated on CD36 

I'm 6DPO today and don't have any symptoms like i normally have. I had painful nips for few days, a lot of creamy CM for days, and few days on and off pinching on the right side. All that is gone now and i haven't had sore boobs or AF like mild cramps like i usually have from 1dpo. I feel super normal like if i was still waiting to O :coffee: Weird... :)


----------



## Baileeboo77

so we bd'ed this morning, and holy Shit im so sore. Sometimes af comes on time others not, but she is due tomorrow I think she will be here soon. My tummy hurts so bad lol


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies!

I had a super busy weekend...on saturday I spent a few hours at the spa - much needed pampering.

Based on my u/s I ovulated on thurs and friday..I ovulated total of 3 follicles...so really hoping DH's little guys caught one. (Yes I'm a little worried that all 3 catch..not worried in a bad way but OMG worried..lol)

Anyhow..I wanted to share with you...at the spa i ended up having a chat with a therapist about massage/reflexology. I told him I'm TTC and he said that reflexology is very good too balance your monthly cycle...there are specific presuure points in your feet that direct to ovaries/fallopian tubes...if anyone is having weird/long cycle it helps. Also...it helps in ensuring AF clears out everything nicely to make sure lining is ready for TTC! 

My cycles are fine...but I've had lining polyps so I def think I'm gonna try this!


----------



## wontgiveup

Wish i could afford to go to a spa, wow i would be in heaven! 
Glad you had fun hun
Well not sure if im 7po or 5dpo But im not feeling good the last to days regardless
Headaches, anxiety, irritability,tender breast, and sensitive nipples.
LOL Im looking at this symptom spotting as a clue to af not pregnancy!


----------



## koj518

wontgiveup - assuming you O'ed when FF thinks you O'ed, the dip on 5dpo could be a implantation dip! good luck!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

wontgiveup said:


> Wish i could afford to go to a spa, wow i would be in heaven!
> Glad you had fun hun
> Well not sure if im 7po or 5dpo But im not feeling good the last to days regardless
> Headaches, anxiety, irritability,tender breast, and sensitive nipples.
> LOL Im looking at this symptom spotting as a clue to af not pregnancy!

Wontgiveup - fortunately my insurance covers massage as long as it is a registered therapist and I've got a documented receipt. But yes I agree without this coverage it can be very expensive!

Reflexology is less expensive thena massge and it can be done in 20 minutes..I did learn that this type of service is not covered so I'd have to pay if I wanted it.


----------



## wontgiveup

KOJ518-That night was crazy, only slept a hour befor temping time so i put it off and temped latter after 3 hours of sleep thats why there is a circle, but still it was awfully low even for 8:30am Considering I normaly take it at 6:30am.. But it would be nice if it was a implantation dip :)


----------



## AmandaWI

bazzb said:


> hi everyone
> 
> hope all is well... sorry i havent been on much, so much shopping and stuff :)
> 
> Amanda when do you normally O

I don't know if I even do. I've never had a +OPK and this is my first month temping.


----------



## wontgiveup

Amanda i say your o ing See how your temps were high during your AF its because it took it longer for your post o temps to drop but now there back at pre o temps, Keep on temping im sure youll see you o. How long are your cycles?


----------



## wontgiveup

https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/
great opks and IC hcg tests


----------



## AmandaWI

Breaking Dawn said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I had a super busy weekend...on saturday I spent a few hours at the spa - much needed pampering.
> 
> Based on my u/s I ovulated on thurs and friday..I ovulated total of 3 follicles...so really hoping DH's little guys caught one. (Yes I'm a little worried that all 3 catch..not worried in a bad way but OMG worried..lol)
> 
> Anyhow..I wanted to share with you...at the spa i ended up having a chat with a therapist about massage/reflexology. I told him I'm TTC and he said that reflexology is very good too balance your monthly cycle...there are specific presuure points in your feet that direct to ovaries/fallopian tubes...if anyone is having weird/long cycle it helps. Also...it helps in ensuring AF clears out everything nicely to make sure lining is ready for TTC!
> 
> My cycles are fine...but I've had lining polyps so I def think I'm gonna try this!

That's great news! Triplets would be interesting :)


----------



## AmandaWI

IceQueen86 said:


> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> IceQueen-oh yay:happydance: woohoo
> Glad you can join, lol the ladys went on a break theyll be back monday lol, Me i couldnt stay away, hubby is watching the tv and so i got on the computer lol.
> Im ether 4dpo or 6 dpo ff keeps moving my o day.. Im convinced im only 4 dpo and that my coverline should start at CD18. But ff think CD16 is best :wacko:
> Fixing to have some pizza and watch the new spiderman movie..
> 
> Oh yeah i noticed it was very silent on this website over the weekend. Thought i was the only one here :D
> I def. agree with you and not with FF about your O date. PS! i Hate thunderstorms :wacko:
> 
> turtlemomma - :hi: back at you
> 
> Ciaramystic - Sorry that AF showed up, that mean B
> 
> AmandaWI - Don't be sad your O might be just delayed, this month my body geared up many times and then finally ovulated on CD36
> 
> I'm 6DPO today and don't have any symptoms like i normally have. I had painful nips for few days, a lot of creamy CM for days, and few days on and off pinching on the right side. All that is gone now and i haven't had sore boobs or AF like mild cramps like i usually have from 1dpo. I feel super normal like if i was still waiting to O :coffee: Weird... :)Click to expand...

Thanks IceQueen! That would be really weird for me to have such a long cycle. The weird thing is that I have pretty regular cycles, usually around 32 days, but never more than 35 days. Does anyone know if it's possible to have regular cycles and just not O.


----------



## wontgiveup

Yes very possible to have a regular cycle and not o
its called a anovulotory cycle and when that happens your period can be a little weird may even have a light period.
But if your haveing 32-35 day cycles and are having a period with every cycle then you are ovulating most likely :) I wouldnt worry about it and im sure your temps will tell, it may take a couple of cycles to see your pattern.


----------



## AmandaWI

Thanks, I'm not too worried. If I don't get a +OPK this cycle, my Dr wants me to try Clomid. If my cycle is usually around 32 or 33 days, when would be the latest that I could ovulate? I'm trying to figure out how long I should wait to call Dr.


----------



## wontgiveup

AmandaWI said:


> Thanks, I'm not too worried. If I don't get a +OPK this cycle, my Dr wants me to try Clomid. If my cycle is usually around 32 or 33 days, when would be the latest that I could ovulate? I'm trying to figure out how long I should wait to call Dr.

8. How do I know when to use an OPK? If you've been charting, you probably know approximately when you ovulate each month. Start using your OPK's a few days before you think you may ovulate. 

If you have no idea whatsoever, take the shortest cycle you've had in the past 6 months and then use this chart to determine what day of your cycle you should begin testing:

shortest cycle start testing
shortest cycle start testing

21 5 31 14 
22 5 32 15 
23 6 33 16 
24 7 34 17 
25 8 35 18 
26 9 36 19 
27 10 37 20 
28 11 38 21 
29 12 39 22 
30 13 40 23 

So if you have a 32 day cycle then start testing around CD15 :)
Found this on peeonastick.com


----------



## IceQueen86

AmandaWI said:


> Thanks, I'm not too worried. If I don't get a +OPK this cycle, my Dr wants me to try Clomid. If my cycle is usually around 32 or 33 days, when would be the latest that I could ovulate? I'm trying to figure out how long I should wait to call Dr.

I agree with wontgiveup about you ovulating. But sometimes 1-2 times a year it's normal to have an anovulatory cycle. If it's your first cycle charting then it takes few cycles to figure out what's really going on in your body etc. :)

I have a question about Clomid too. If i would take it would it shorten my cycle and make me ovulate earlier?


----------



## AmandaWI

This is my 3rd cycle testing with OPKs and all negatives. But, hopefully the temping will help. I don't know too much about Clomid other than it helps make you O. I think it helps shorten your cycle too, by making you O sooner. There are some Clomid threads that can be very helpful.


----------



## wontgiveup

Its to help you ov, even tho you take it, It some times works and it sometimes doesnt. When i took it i would o 12 days latter, some girls would o 7 days latter.


----------



## bazzb

Hi ladies

Sorry I havent been around much.. a bit of an update on me... my family doctor sucks and wont do anything for me.. I have a consult with a new doctor tomorrow after work (female) wish me luck... I will mention my spotting after AF and stuff and hope she is helpful :)


----------



## IceQueen86

AmandaWI said:


> This is my 3rd cycle testing with OPKs and all negatives. But, hopefully the temping will help. I don't know too much about Clomid other than it helps make you O. I think it helps shorten your cycle too, by making you O sooner. There are some Clomid threads that can be very helpful.

Oh ic well i stopped using opk's cos i think they suck :haha: Btw some women never get a +opk even when they ovulate.



wontgiveup said:


> Its to help you ov, even tho you take it, It some times works and it sometimes doesnt. When i took it i would o 12 days latter, some girls would o 7 days latter.

I definitely don't need longer cycles :D



bazzb said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Sorry I havent been around much.. a bit of an update on me... my family doctor sucks and wont do anything for me.. I have a consult with a new doctor tomorrow after work (female) wish me luck... I will mention my spotting after AF and stuff and hope she is helpful :)

GL with your new doc :thumbup:


----------



## bazzb

Thanks! Hopefully she is more helpful than the doc I have now 
Spotting is getting to me lol


----------



## Breaking Dawn

AmandaWI said:


> This is my 3rd cycle testing with OPKs and all negatives. But, hopefully the temping will help. I don't know too much about Clomid other than it helps make you O. I think it helps shorten your cycle too, by making you O sooner. There are some Clomid threads that can be very helpful.

When do you test OPKs? Its possible you are missing your LH surge if its short.


----------



## turtlemomma

Amanda- I've been on Clomid 3 cycles now- I'm taking it not because I don't ovulate but because I have VERY irregular cycles and we were having difficulty timing bd... (We really only bd like 7 or 8 times a month... DH travels a lot). It cut my cycles down to about 28-30 days with O on cd 16, 17, and (I think) 18 this month. Its different for everyone though and it depends if you take it cd 3-7 or 5-9. I start doing OPK's once a day about cd 12, then twice a day after cd 14- per doctors orders.

FF gave me crosshairs today but I went in and discarded all my wacky temps due to not sleeping, headache, drinking, etc. FF took them out but have a feeling she'll put them right back in tomorrow on the same day as before... Not happy about that- didnt time things well. :(


----------



## Breaking Dawn

turtlemomma said:


> Amanda- I've been on Clomid 3 cycles now- I'm taking it not because I don't ovulate but because I have VERY irregular cycles and we were having difficulty timing bd... (We really only bd like 7 or 8 times a month... DH travels a lot). It cut my cycles down to about 28-30 days with O on cd 16, 17, and (I think) 18 this month. Its different for everyone though and it depends if you take it cd 3-7 or 5-9. I start doing OPK's once a day about cd 12, then twice a day after cd 14- per doctors orders.
> 
> FF gave me crosshairs today but I went in and discarded all my wacky temps due to not sleeping, headache, drinking, etc. FF took them out but have a feeling she'll put them right back in tomorrow on the same day as before... Not happy about that- didnt time things well. :(

Did clomid ever give you sensitive nipples after O?


----------



## bazzb

i had sensitive nipples right after O once... i was pregnant :) it lasted like 3 days so i didnt even think anything of it


----------



## Breaking Dawn

bazzb said:


> i had sensitive nipples right after O once... i was pregnant :) it lasted like 3 days so i didnt even think anything of it

Hmmm...same here......but im trying to be realistic and wondering if this is a possible clomid side effect. I dont want to get my hopes to be crushed:nope:


----------



## turtlemomma

I wouldn't say I ever really get sensitive nipples, but my breasts ALWAYS get sore about 4-5 dpo. I have very large breasts and its extremely painful- something I've always dealt with... I'm told its rising progesterone that causes this to happen after O- It always goes away by AF- in fact, its always a sign for me that she's coming. Everyone is different though- so ???


----------



## Breaking Dawn

turtlemomma said:


> I wouldn't say I ever really get sensitive nipples, but my breasts ALWAYS get sore about 4-5 dpo. I have very large breasts and its extremely painful- something I've always dealt with... I'm told its rising progesterone that causes this to happen after O- It always goes away by AF- in fact, its always a sign for me that she's coming. Everyone is different though- so ???

I have tender breasts during AF. Never had senitive nipples except for when i had bfp......but im thinkin it could be due to clomid and hormone increased levels.


----------



## wontgiveup

Im haveing bad sensitive nipples Like it tickles and feels sore at the same time sensitive lol


----------



## wontgiveup

Clomid always made my boobs hurt for weeks


----------



## Breaking Dawn

wontgiveup said:


> Clomid always made my boobs hurt for weeks

Yep thats what im thinking...first cycle of clomid so anything different is probably clomid side effect.:thumbup:


----------



## Baileeboo77

What did y'all ladies have to do to get on clomid?


----------



## turtlemomma

1 year ttc with no success and very irregular cycles... Also I'm 34 and my dr said we shouldn't waste any more time. :)


----------



## Baileeboo77

I just get posses because I feel like my doc doesn't take Mr serious(im about to.be 20) but hubby and I are serious. I had a appt last month but chickened out:( ,maybe I'll make another I need my bfp!


----------



## Baileeboo77

Sorry for the typos im on my phone.


----------



## wontgiveup

So crosshairs are On CD18 now woohoo, this is were i thought they should be in the first place.


----------



## wontgiveup

Whens everyone else plan on testing
Im testing Next wend.(14dpo) Expecting AF next mon-tues. Depending on my LP this month. Who knows I may even wait till next thursday thatll put me at 15dpo. ff suggest 15dpo THURSDAY
Fxd AF wont show


----------



## IceQueen86

wontgiveup said:


> So crosshairs are On CD18 now woohoo, this is were i thought they should be in the first place.

That's what i thought too CD18. Wohoo :D

Don't know yet when i'm gonna test. I haven't thought about it yet. Thought of testing scares me :D i will probably wait to see if my AF shows up and if not then i will test


----------



## bazzb

I have no plan to test... due to me spotting almost evry day since my period ended i doubt I am preggo.


----------



## chimmi

wontgiveup said:


> So crosshairs are On CD18 now woohoo, this is were i thought they should be in the first place.

How do you get cross hairs on a chart? I've been charting since AF two weeks ago. I should ov today or tomorrow I'm guessing, but nothing has shown on chart, and opks are negative... But i have had EWCM since yesterday. I did an opk just now and its neg....


----------



## wontgiveup

Just because your spotting doesnt mean anything. I used to have midcycle spotting all the time it would some time last for a week or two even. I say its from the MC, cause the number one cause of spotting is normaly due to a hormonal inbalance. But Your still oing so as long as your oin then your chances of getn pregnant again are just as good as anyone elses. Keep that head up.:hugs:


----------



## IceQueen86

chimmi said:


> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> So crosshairs are On CD18 now woohoo, this is were i thought they should be in the first place.
> 
> How do you get cross hairs on a chart? I've been charting since AF two weeks ago. I should ov today or tomorrow I'm guessing, but nothing has shown on chart, and opks are negative... But i have had EWCM since yesterday. I did an opk just now and its neg....Click to expand...

After you ovulate your temp will spike and if your temps will stay high for 3 days then you will get your cross hairs :)


----------



## chimmi

Oh ok thanks... Is it possible to have EWCM and still not ovulate? And how long does EWCM show before ovulation happens?


----------



## wontgiveup

chimmi said:


> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> So crosshairs are On CD18 now woohoo, this is were i thought they should be in the first place.
> 
> How do you get cross hairs on a chart? I've been charting since AF two weeks ago. I should ov today or tomorrow I'm guessing, but nothing has shown on chart, and opks are negative... But i have had EWCM since yesterday. I did an opk just now and its neg....Click to expand...

fertilityfriend draws them for you... :) do you use ff is awesome, all the other sites out there are fony to me cause they never predict anything right.


----------



## wontgiveup

once your temps rise then youll get crosshairs :)
Some get ewcm or watery cm for several days befor o some even get it after o, it realy just depends on the person, myself i wish i had more of it. next cycle im going to take fishoil
you can have ewcm and still fail to ov


----------



## IceQueen86

chimmi said:


> Oh ok thanks... Is it possible to have EWCM and still not ovulate? And how long does EWCM show before ovulation happens?

Yes it's possible. Ewmc only shows that your body is gearing up to ovulate but only temp spike will show you that you really did ovulate.
How long does EWCM show before ovulation happens? - that depends of a woman, can be different for everybody. Can be days before O and can even continue after you ovulate.


----------



## chimmi

Ok thanks for your replies. I'm beginning to wonder if i actually do ovulate at all!


----------



## bazzb

wontgiveup said:


> Just because your spotting doesnt mean anything. I used to have midcycle spotting all the time it would some time last for a week or two even. I say its from the MC, cause the number one cause of spotting is normaly due to a hormonal inbalance. But Your still oing so as long as your oin then your chances of getn pregnant again are just as good as anyone elses. Keep that head up.:hugs:

Thanks hunny:flower:

I will let you know what this new ladie doctor says tonight:hugs:


----------



## wontgiveup

chimmi if you want to know if your ovulating your should start temping :)
Sorry i wasnt sure if you temp, didnt see anything in your sig..


----------



## chimmi

Yes I do temp. Have been since AF this month. It's not on here but i think its just a loaf of ramdom temps, doesn't seem any pattern to me. I sleep with my mouth open too and in sure this affects the temp in the mouth. And also i temp at 7.30 on weekdays but not till anout 8.30-9.00 on weekends... Does that matter?


----------



## IceQueen86

chimmi said:


> Yes I do temp. Have been since AF this month. It's not on here but i think its just a loaf of ramdom temps, doesn't seem any pattern to me. I sleep with my mouth open too and in sure this affects the temp in the mouth. And also i temp at 7.30 on weekdays but not till anout 8.30-9.00 on weekends... Does that matter?

Well if you always sleep with your mouth open then it shouldn't matter much as long as you do it all the time and not twice a month.
It would be good if you could temp everyday at the same time. I used to chart my temps like you do now and then adjusted them BUT now i set my alarm clock to 5:30am take my temp and go back to sleep. If you could do that it would give you better results in your temps. Maybe you could set alarm to 7:30am on the weekends too.


----------



## AmandaWI

Breaking Dawn said:


> AmandaWI said:
> 
> 
> This is my 3rd cycle testing with OPKs and all negatives. But, hopefully the temping will help. I don't know too much about Clomid other than it helps make you O. I think it helps shorten your cycle too, by making you O sooner. There are some Clomid threads that can be very helpful.
> 
> When do you test OPKs? Its possible you are missing your LH surge if its short.Click to expand...

I usually test in the morning b/c that's what the box says, then again around 6pm and sometimes at noon (around the time I should be O). Should I be testing at different times?


----------



## AmandaWI

turtlemomma said:


> Amanda- I've been on Clomid 3 cycles now- I'm taking it not because I don't ovulate but because I have VERY irregular cycles and we were having difficulty timing bd... (We really only bd like 7 or 8 times a month... DH travels a lot). It cut my cycles down to about 28-30 days with O on cd 16, 17, and (I think) 18 this month. Its different for everyone though and it depends if you take it cd 3-7 or 5-9. I start doing OPK's once a day about cd 12, then twice a day after cd 14- per doctors orders.
> 
> FF gave me crosshairs today but I went in and discarded all my wacky temps due to not sleeping, headache, drinking, etc. FF took them out but have a feeling she'll put them right back in tomorrow on the same day as before... Not happy about that- didnt time things well. :(

Thanks Turtlemomma! I'm hoping it helps me too, if I need to take it:)


----------



## AmandaWI

chimmi said:


> Yes I do temp. Have been since AF this month. It's not on here but i think its just a loaf of ramdom temps, doesn't seem any pattern to me. I sleep with my mouth open too and in sure this affects the temp in the mouth. And also i temp at 7.30 on weekdays but not till anout 8.30-9.00 on weekends... Does that matter?

My temps are kind of crazy too. I always temp at 5am everyday, so I'm not sure what my issue is :)


----------



## Baileeboo77

Hubby is stupid. I said im gonna go ahead and make another appt with my gyno. This dumbass said its not like we have really tried to get pregnant! Ummm whattttttt?? All the ovulation test, pregnancy test, and online research for hrs a week doesn't count ??????????? Wtf what does he think that right when he says okay im done ntnp it will happen. I don't think so!


----------



## IceQueen86

Baileeboo77 said:


> Hubby is stupid. I said im gonna go ahead and make another appt with my gyno. This dumbass said its not like we have really tried to get pregnant! Ummm whattttttt?? All the ovulation test, pregnancy test, and online research for hrs a week doesn't count ??????????? Wtf what does he think that right when he says okay im done ntnp it will happen. I don't think so!

Just one word MEN!!!!! :)


----------



## wontgiveup

Iv been trying since july2011 and The last 4 cycles have been the only ones we have tried to time BD.. I think the reason we didnt get prego in the past is because of are BD schedule and my long cycles made it hard to use opks, So since iv been having regular 34-35 days cycles it makes things alot easier..
Its like even tho i use the opks and did all the research i couldnt get hubby on board its like he thought it was just going to happen lol men can be so clueless some times.. Hes on board now better then he was.


----------



## Baileeboo77

I guess it just pissed me off!!!!! Lol


----------



## wontgiveup

I here ya Bailee
Ok so now that im 6dpo im dyeing for this week to get over with. So that i can see if af is going to show, Im scared lol. I just hope i dont have to say "On to the next one"!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi Ladies!

Amanda - I know the directions say to use OPK in the am with FMU. I followed this as well. However after some research online I read that FMU is not best for OPKs, so I began testing as you did. I would test 2ndMU, then 5-6pm, then 8-9pm.

This cycle all my darkerst OPKs were all late in day...I actually had a negative for FMU but positive that afternoon and positibe the night before. So I don't trust that first AM opk.

How is everyone else doing?? I'm just super busy at work which is good it keeps my mind off tww.


----------



## wontgiveup

My boobs hurt, im just wondering WHY SO EARLY im only 6dpo.


----------



## bazzb

I aM about to puke!

I am so nervous to have my consult tonight lol... im a weirdo


----------



## wontgiveup

Consult?


----------



## bazzb

with this female family doc~
im attepting to switch doctors tonight


----------



## wontgiveup

Oh ok that didntcross my mind since how you said at night lol.


----------



## bazzb

LOL
she opens until 7! which works great with my scedule... my app is 630 so i better leave work and go


----------



## Breaking Dawn

wontgiveup said:


> My boobs hurt, im just wondering WHY SO EARLY im only 6dpo.

I'm thinking the same thing - for me its sore nipples - its too early (5dpo) and I know it can be caused by clomid. Sooo annoying!!


----------



## wontgiveup

Bazzb thats so awesome wish we had docs around here that were open that late :)
Dawn- true clomid could be the reason for your sore breast. Is the clomid making you dry it always made me dry.. I hated it.
Me- Tired, irritable yet content, very sensitive nipples, tender breasts.
maybe these are signs that my LP will be 11-12 days again and i can expect af Sunday or Monday. LOL i got AF last time on a Sunday.


----------



## bazzb

On way there now
Will update u after

The doc I have now wont take me after 430


----------



## Breaking Dawn

wontgiveup said:


> Bazzb thats so awesome wish we had docs around here that were open that late :)
> Dawn- true clomid could be the reason for your sore breast. Is the clomid making you dry it always made me dry.. I hated it.
> Me- Tired, irritable yet content, very sensitive nipples, tender breasts.
> maybe these are signs that my LP will be 11-12 days again and i can expect af Sunday or Monday. LOL i got AF last time on a Sunday.

No, had no changes in CM due to clmoid...super wet now too


----------



## bazzb

It was good but quick
I have to go back on the 3rd for a follow up to check on the spotting etc
She did say it takes about 3 months for our bodies to adjust
She recommends I wait til jan to ttc I was like oooopa we tried this month but I don't think it worked she smiled and said that's ok 

So I do feel better now and hopefully ahe continues to be helpful


----------



## wontgiveup

See thats what i dont get, recommend you start trying latter on, Whats the diff lol
At least she only said jan and not like april lol
Girls ouch i want to cry my boobs hurt,the middle of my chest hurts and my back between my shoulder blades hurts!!!:sad2:


----------



## bazzb

Lol all Doc say different things
Sorry your in pain hun


----------



## wontgiveup

thanks
So did you like her :)


----------



## bazzb

yeah she seemed very nice:)

told me i should have no issues conceiving once the three months are up
she said unfortunately mc happen a lot and of course mine was with my first baby so i have the fear that i cant carry a baby but she assured me i am not at a higher risk so that helped:)

she said the spotting is okay... she said i have been through a lot and it should adjust soon.. if not i will let her know on Jan 3 when i see her again.. at least she wants to follow up and stuff riight


----------



## Breaking Dawn

hi ladies...bazz + wontgive up

how are you ladies tonite?


----------



## bazzb

I'm much better! Thx
In bed watching tv :)

How r u


----------



## Breaking Dawn

i'm good...also lounging....feeling sleepy so thinking to call it a night soon!

i see you're 11dpo...when are you testing?


----------



## wontgiveup

Bazzb thats great news glad she could ease you mind
Dawn sounds like a plan
As for me, i prob wouldnt beable to fall asleep right now. Im a night owl
Back feeling better, got a bit of a tummy ach, kind of a quesy feeling mixed with a full stomach.
Have a good night ladys


----------



## turtlemomma

Got my crosshairs! Hope The one bd we squeezed in was enough... DH was out of town that whole week... Yikes!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

goodnite wont giveup!!! :flower:

turtlemomma...fingers crossed you get a bfp:thumbup:


----------



## wontgiveup

fxd crossed for your bfp turtle momma,
I realy hope i get mine!
Night


----------



## wontgiveup

It was one of those couldnt stay asleep nights 
Fell asleep at 1 woke up to pee at 2:30 then again at 4:35 so i had to test at 4:35 cause there was no way i was falling back asleep befor hubby woke back up.
Temp was at 97.3 still above coverline just has a open circle thats fine with me
So now im going to eat poptart take the dog out and then come back to bed.
Boobs still hurt Hope AF stays away I should be expecting her anywere from Mon-Wen


----------



## bazzb

Breaking Dawn said:


> i'm good...also lounging....feeling sleepy so thinking to call it a night soon!
> 
> i see you're 11dpo...when are you testing?

I don't think I'll test for a while just incase i od a little late! Kinda just waiting for af


----------



## IceQueen86

Good morning ladies!

I had a crazy night last night, couldn't really sleep on my sides cos of my painful boobs. Woke up all night and had to use bathroom like 100 times plus had some super weird dreams all night :wacko: :sleep:

How did you all sleep?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Bazz - that's like me..I wait for AF day...then give it 1-2 more days...and then if still no AF (she usually arrives) then I will test

Wontgiveup - go take a nap hun!

Ice - I had a good sleep last nite...better then the nite before where I was up and couldn't get back to sleep!


----------



## bazzb

I slept great last night due to not sleeping sunday or monday night lol


----------



## wontgiveup

Lol well girls i went to lay down but still couldnt sleep, and then as soon as i did i got a voicemail surprise. My dad and His best friend who i call mom lol came over to visit, he gave me my birthday gift. WOW gorgeous dimond BLUE earrings neckless and Ring I about cried lol.
So im still sleepy but maybe ill sleep better tonight.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Wontgiveup...what a lovely surprise (& present) !!!!


----------



## TWINKLES80

wontgiveup said:


> Lol well girls i went to lay down but still couldnt sleep, and then as soon as i did i got a voicemail surprise. My dad and His best friend who i call mom lol came over to visit, he gave me my birthday gift. WOW gorgeous dimond BLUE earrings neckless and Ring I about cried lol.
> So im still sleepy but maybe ill sleep better tonight.

Yay!! Happy birthday won't give up :) celebrate all month! I always do :)


----------



## AmandaWI

Breaking Dawn said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Amanda - I know the directions say to use OPK in the am with FMU. I followed this as well. However after some research online I read that FMU is not best for OPKs, so I began testing as you did. I would test 2ndMU, then 5-6pm, then 8-9pm.
> 
> This cycle all my darkerst OPKs were all late in day...I actually had a negative for FMU but positive that afternoon and positibe the night before. So I don't trust that first AM opk.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?? I'm just super busy at work which is good it keeps my mind off tww.

It can be so frustrating not knowing when is best to test. Whats weird is this cycle my AM OPKs are darker than PM, but still negative. So Weird!


----------



## AmandaWI

So, I talked to my Dr today and she gave me prescription for Clomid. Really hoping I'll get a +OPK next month!!!


----------



## Baileeboo77

Made a appt for January 3rd at 3:30 !!! Let's hope I get some.good news and clomid!


----------



## AmandaWI

GL Baileeboo77 :)


----------



## Baileeboo77

Will it be my doctor who runs the test its my gyn or will he refer me to someone who will run the test and prescribe me clomid?


----------



## AmandaWI

It was my gyn, but I didn't have to have a test done or even see her. I've been testing with OPKs for the last 3 cycles and they are always negative, so my Dr wants to see if Clomid will help me O. She just called the prescription in to the pharmacy. I was surprised I didn't have to see her.


----------



## Baileeboo77

Well I have used opks and only gotten one true positive. Been ttc since October 2011 got pregnant first cycle miscarried the 19th of December and now just seems like everything is thrown off :( im.hoping he takes me seriously im only 19 about to be 20. A lot of people don't take Mr serious but hubby and I are serious.!!!!


----------



## AmandaWI

FX for you!!! And if this Dr doesn't take you serious, just find one who will :)


----------



## Baileeboo77

Thanks girl :) ,so what's your story?


----------



## chimmi

How long after using an opk should you discard the reading as false? And also if one time you test there is a faint second line, does it mean your surge is on the way and you will get a true positive ov test shortly after? Or can it be faint and the still have negatives after...


----------



## AmandaWI

Hubby & I have been together 9 1/2 years and married 3 1/2 years. Started TTC in July. If I would have known we'd have issues, I wouldn't have been so careful to not get pregnant in past!! Hubby's been ready to have a baby since before we were married, but I was just trying to be realistic knowing how much it would change our lives. Makes me kinda mad that I should have listened to him all along haha! What's your story?


----------



## Baileeboo77

Usually my test is completely positive after 7mins (if the surge is there). I always disregard after 10mins.and I always have a second line on them even if there is no surge there.


----------



## Baileeboo77

Im 19,hubby is 21, we have been married almost one year. Last October (2011( hubby and I decided to stop using bc and got pregnant before I even got a period. We were thrilled then I miscarried our wedding night. I took it very bad so did hubby. I have wanted a baby ever since I heard the heartbeat. Hubby is kinda scared (I think he is scared I'll miscarry again). But we have been ttc since then and no bfp yet.


----------



## AmandaWI

That's so sad about your mc. Hope you were at least able to enjoy your wedding before that :) FX for you that you'll get your BFP soon.


----------



## wontgiveup

Chimmi-Some women get a fade in effect were they see a pretty good second line but its not dark then over the next couple of days itll get darker but not everyone has this, in my case i some times get a line every time. 
I check mine at 10 or more min lol If its positive its going to stay that way regardless


----------



## wontgiveup

If the doc doesnt take you serious bailee then Youll just have to find a new one
Hopefully this doc will help you out
and theres not normaly a test that they do
youll just tell them about your Cycles and Failure to OV or get a positive opk
And that since your MC you and your hubby have strongly wanted a baby but cant seem to get to that point to were you think you need to be in your cycles.
He will prob jump start your period if your not haveing proper ones cause some time you can have one and it be from a anovulatory cycle and not a ovulatory one. (provera works well)
And then youll take your clomid usualy CD 5-9 (not a garentee to make you ov but it will help) The thing with clomid youll still have to use your OPKs cause theres no exact day youll ov so you wont no when your fertile window will be exactly but youll have a bit of a idea.. Best bet around CD12 Start BD every other day to up your chances of catching the egg and Start your opks around there also.. Some docs will start you out on clomid a little earlier around CD 3-7 Dont worry one isnt better then the other. lol I was told 3-7 and then on my second try i was told 5-9. My chart showed i ovd but my LP was short and intercoarse was not timed well on ether cycles of clomid :( booo oh well shit happens. Hope This will help you out some and that the docs can get you back on track..
Theyll want to check your progesterone levels to, make sure you got a doc thats going to call you in on the right days.. I had one who called me in around the time my levels were droping so my period could start, and when the test result came back they said sorry you failed to ov this cycle i said the hell i did, I got the chart to prove it. lol Ill never go back there they gave me so much trouble, i told my self the only way im going back there is to confirm pregnancy and thats it..


----------



## Baileeboo77

I mean even if he doesn't put me on anything he damn sure better check everything! Af was due yesterday, been having some sharp side pains so I think she's about to show herself. I just don't want her to be here on my anniversary so she better be here tonight lol. thanks for all the great advice :)


----------



## wontgiveup

yw
So i have a history of my LP being 11-12 days normaly
So Af should be here on Mon ill be 12dpo
Im testing Sat lol and Mon regardless what FF tells me:wacko: ugh this 2ww i just want to know already.. But whats 2w compared to 9months lol
I have ics might as well see what there made of lol


----------



## wontgiveup

If it wasnt for you girls i would go crazy:hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Wont give up i like your new avatar....woohoo 

:dance:


----------



## wontgiveup

ty dawn i have it as my desktop background to:flower:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Wontgive ...hows this cycle or you.....

You are testing early next week right?.


----------



## wontgiveup

My LP is normaly 11-12 days FF suggest period day will be Wend
But ill already be 12dpo on Monday so i think im good to test that day, But i am going to test sat.. Took one today but is complicated way way to faint to tell yet. But im thinking positive so that maybe ill see one lol
Im not saying i think it was positive im just saying my mind set is lol


----------



## wontgiveup

lol im watching Pretty in pink Love this movie!


----------



## wontgiveup

Hows this cycle going for you?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Yes be positive!!!!

Im 6dpo

No symptoms except sore nipples......still

Af is due on 21 ...but dr wants me to come in for bloodtest but i will take a hpt before i go in.....


----------



## Baileeboo77

Yeah the tww sucks, but since I haven't gotten a positive opk the last two cycles mine has been just a wait and see game.


----------



## wontgiveup

i feel quesy after eatin blt


----------



## Breaking Dawn

wontgiveup said:


> i feel quesy after eatin blt

queasiness is good...:thumbup:

i mean..not the actual queasiniess...hahaha but you know what i mean:winkwink:


----------



## wontgiveup

ughh:sick:
yeah i guess your right Weird hope this is a good thing Fxd


----------



## turtlemomma

Hey ladies- Really sore bbs today. 4dpo supposedly. I really just want to get this cycle over with so I can start a new one... January will be the last for a few months that we can ttc- DH is going on the road with his band off and on this winter/spring. Even though he'll be home half the time, If I take the clomid, he'll definitely be gone during O for like 3 months. :(

Ooohh- pretty in pink is a fun movie!


----------



## wontgiveup

Thank goodness I feel lots better It only lasted for a good 5 min or so..
Im just tired hope i get more sleep then i did last night, maybe ill be able to stay asleep.
Sucks seems the only time i can sleep is if i take some benadrill or somethng with diphenhydramine in it :( 
Anyways anyone have weekend plans Im going shoping
Going to finish up my christmas shoping, Buy me some new tops :) and Im getn a very comfortable bed cover to put on top of the mattress. Its like micro fiber or something like that. My Mother n law has one and oh wow i never want to get off her bed lol. Same with my little brother. When i would watch him i would go sneak into his bed while he was sleeping and just watch the little guy sleep so cute, when he wakes he sings lol and if im not in there he would holla Sandrun lol its Sandra but everyone calls me cassandra. so cute to here him call me that lol i wonder if he'll ever get it right lol


----------



## wontgiveup

7DPO and crampy:shrug:
tender-sore nipples
HMMM i wonder whats going on could it be af is going to show early i hope not....


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Turtle - fingers crossed for you !...those symptoms sounds good

Wontgive - i loveeee shopping...altho things are mad at the shops during xmas

I've got a dinner, a brunch, a holiday party and a book club this weekend...so pretty busy which is perfect...bc i won't be thinking about ttc/tww...and monday will be here before i know it..and monday is 11dpo!


----------



## wontgiveup

oooo a holiday party sounds fun 
I need more hobbies o how i wish i was apart of a book club i love to read in fact hubby set up to rather large bookshelfs in my living room, I never realized how many books i have lol


----------



## Breaking Dawn

love to read as well....so it's really great to be part of a book club and chat (over yummy snacks) about the book....

tomorrow is 7 dpo for me...so i'm literally right behind you....


----------



## wontgiveup

woohoo


----------



## wontgiveup

So is it just me or does anyone else check there ff chart like 5 or more times a day lol No reason realy i guess i just like looking at it lol


----------



## bazzb

I use too lol


----------



## Breaking Dawn

i dont temp...but if i did..i'm sure i would

i have an app which i track AF, O and BD....i check that a couple times a day....lol


----------



## bazzb

I have that also lolol


----------



## Breaking Dawn

LOL

at least we are not alone & crazy...


----------



## wontgiveup

True, yeah even if i didnt temp and i was just useing it for ov and to keep track of how long my cycles are id still check like crazy lmao


----------



## bazzb

Lol! We r nuts together
Bed time night lovelies


----------



## Breaking Dawn

gnite Bazz!!


----------



## wontgiveup

lol so true night bazzb, dawn, turtlemomma and who ever else is still up lol
Wish me luck i realy hope ill be able to stay asleep.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

wontgiveup said:


> lol so true night bazzb, dawn, turtlemomma and who ever else is still up lol
> Wish me luck i realy hope ill be able to stay asleep.

gnite..hope you can get some sleep!
:sleep:


----------



## turtlemomma

Night all- I'm on the west coast so I'm still up... I usually go to bed 10:30/11 pacific time, so yall go to bed way before me. I get lonely here at night. :comp:


----------



## Baileeboo77

Its 2:50 in FL im wide awake lol


----------



## Frustrated42

I'm wide awake to lol. I check my app at least twice a day if not more and I don't temp or I would be looking at it more to. -opk but I'm pretty sure I'm having o pains right now just on the right side. Not sure why I wouldn't have gotten a +opk though. It's shopping for me this weekend hoping to get all my Xmas shopping done but DH is so hard to shop for. 
All you ladies have a good night.


----------



## wontgiveup

I have yet to fall asleep :(
nausea since 3am
I even took some benadrill NOPE
Hot cold Hot cold i just lay in bed with cold chills, i can see this is going to be one of those days were i dont get out of bed. Im so sleep deprived!!!!


----------



## wontgiveup

I havent experienced nausea much in my life time infact the last time I had it i wouldnt have known thats what it was till i felt much better once i threw up. But this time i have no urge to throwup at all, just a tummy full of bounceing butterflys with sore stomach feeling.
Does this make since to anyone? Its like my whole tummy is swirming around as if im on a boat.. Does this sound like nausea to u?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Wontgiveup....yes sonds like nausea!

How are you feeling??


----------



## IceQueen86

I felt a little nauseous too yesterday but thought it's cos i haven't eat anything yet so i ignored it. Still felt it even after dinner. Hormones probably.But i slept like a baby last night :thumbup: Boobs are still painful from the sides.
Not many symptoms for me this month...


----------



## Breaking Dawn

hi ladies,

7dpo today...nothing much new.

i was just saying this on another thread.....but i normally vomit/nausea during the 2ww (and then i get AF)...but this cycle nothing..and its normally when i eat a heavy meat based meal.....it's like as soon as it hits my stomach...nausea...then off to the bathroom i go.

but this cycle..i feel fine....so is lack of a symptom...a symptom of it's own?


----------



## IceQueen86

Breaking Dawn said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> 7dpo today...nothing much new.
> 
> i was just saying this on another thread.....but i normally vomit/nausea during the 2ww (and then i get AF)...but this cycle nothing..and its normally when i eat a heavy meat based meal.....it's like as soon as it hits my stomach...nausea...then off to the bathroom i go.
> 
> but this cycle..i feel fine....so is lack of a symptom...a symptom of it's own?

It can be.. i read in some other forum that a lot of women had all kind of symptoms every month and they ended up with AF. But the month they got their BFP's they had no symptoms at all. FX


----------



## wontgiveup

In my case it seems I always have fatigue so maybe i wont have that As a pregnancy symptom, i here lots of women say they just felt normal as if af was weeks away befor they got there bfp so yeah i say no symptoms is a symptom in itsself in some cases everyone is dif....


----------



## Breaking Dawn

this is why i'm trying my best not to obsess and symptom spot....bc i dont have many symptoms on AF months...and i've got very little this month and what i do have is probably due to clomid...


----------



## AmandaWI

Hey Ladies!

Question about OPKs. The box says to read after 4 min, but not after 5 min. The last 3 or 4 mornings it's negative after 4 min, but if I look again after a while, it almost looks positive. Is that normal? I know its not a real positive, because my chart clearly shows that I'm not O.


----------



## AmandaWI

wontgiveup said:


> oooo a holiday party sounds fun
> I need more hobbies o how i wish i was apart of a book club i love to read in fact hubby set up to rather large bookshelfs in my living room, I never realized how many books i have lol

You should learn how to knit. It's my favorite of my many hobbies. It can be so relaxing while watching TV. Otherwise, I'd fall asleep for sure, LOL! I also love to read!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

AmandaWI said:


> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> oooo a holiday party sounds fun
> I need more hobbies o how i wish i was apart of a book club i love to read in fact hubby set up to rather large bookshelfs in my living room, I never realized how many books i have lol
> 
> You should learn how to knit. It's my favorite of my many hobbies. It can be so relaxing while watching TV. Otherwise, I'd fall asleep for sure, LOL! I also love to read!Click to expand...

Amanda - I've tried to knit...and I can...but I'm so s l o w! That I don't have the patience to stick with it and let myself improve!


----------



## AmandaWI

Haha! yeah, it can take a little while to get faster at it. I learned how to knit like 5 years ago and I learned how to crochet when I was 9. Hubby always teases me and calls me a grandma :)


----------



## wontgiveup

I like to crochet to in my younger yrs
:bfp: :shrug: ? :saywhat:
Im shacking right now not to mention i lost my appetite for my lunch when i seen this.. The pic realy realy sucks
Top one 7dpo bottom todays 8dpo
I cant believe it pink
 



Attached Files:







holly molly.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Baileeboo77

I see it!!!!!!!!!!
Your gonna be a mommmmy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmandaWI

It's very faint, but probably just the picture. Congrats! Hope it sticks :)


----------



## bazzb

VERY FAINT But i see it
do u have a FRER!!


----------



## wontgiveup

Not getn to excited just yet, I want to tell hubby but he'll think im nuts Going to test again Sat morning. This is crazy Very Crazy


----------



## AmandaWI

Did you test FMU?


----------



## Baileeboo77

I see it and im on my phone !


----------



## wontgiveup

NO I was up all night last night did not fall asleep till 7 this morning I woke at 12:30pm Tested at 2pm so more or less second morning urine lol 
Something inside of me is saying hey your pregnant the other part of me is saying I cant get that lucky so stop thinking about it... It was faint it was pink and there with in 5min
Now it looks like a dried gray evap, Im pissed....


----------



## wontgiveup

I wonder if itll be to early to test with a frer tomorow, cause id like to know befor sat so that i can make a doc appointment befor Christmas


----------



## wontgiveup

Bailee Thanks
Lol other then the nausea last night, irritable and grumpy lol, I can spell every thing!!! My head is playing games on me and i dont like it at all!!!!


----------



## AmandaWI

It can't hurt to try. Aren't FRER most sensitive than ICs? So, it should be clearer with the FRER.


----------



## wontgiveup

k thanks


----------



## Baileeboo77

Girl if it was there within 5 that's a good sign. I would but a two pack frer one for tomorrow and one for Saturday!


----------



## wontgiveup

Well luckly i have two sitting in the bathroom lol


----------



## wontgiveup

Im scared this sucks


----------



## Breaking Dawn

wontgive up - omg..i leave for a couple hours and you get a faint line!!!! i'm soooo excited for you...yes i agree test with FMU!!! omg i really hope this is it for you
:hugs:


----------



## AmandaWI

Think Positive!!!! Don't be scared....be excited :)


----------



## wontgiveup

Wow what you just said hit me hard "think positive" i almost forgot, thats what iv been telling my self all week why quit now :)
Ok "like my momma always said Hunny Just breath" :') KK If i dont get another itll be ok On to the next one..


----------



## Baileeboo77

If it were me I would hold it for about 5 hrs then pee lol. But in a poas addict.


----------



## AmandaWI

wontgiveup said:


> Wow what you just said hit me hard "think positive" i almost forgot, thats what iv been telling my self all week why quit now :)
> Ok "like my momma always said Hunny Just breath" :') KK If i dont get another itll be ok On to the next one..

That's a much better attitude :)


----------



## wontgiveup

lol bailee your prob right lol
Amanda thanks


----------



## koj518

wontgiveup - I definitely see something!!!! I hope this is the beginning of your BFP!! Good luck :happydance:


----------



## wontgiveup

thanks koj- I was wondering were you were lol How are things your way hun


----------



## Baileeboo77

Im just so excited to see the progression! I have a good feeling. I woke up this morning knitting one of my b&b girls was gonna have some.good news!!!!!


----------



## koj518

I'm alright. Thanks for asking wontgiveup! My assistant just found out that her cat has to be put down this weekend so the office has been in a gloomy mood this afternoon.. 
As for ttc-ing, I'm basically out this month coz of the discovery of my short lp so I'm just waiting patiently for my AF to show. I started taking B vitamins in hopes that it will lengthen my lp next cycle :) come on 2013 hurry up already! haha. 

looking forward to your updates tomorrow wontgive up!!!!


----------



## wontgiveup

Ty Ty
Its always very sad to loose a pet, i cry like a baby, my pets are like my kids, I know my precious dog PIPER means the world to me an hubby. Shes my baby.. Ill see if i cant post a pic lol Luckly she has a bed now but she was just as content with her blanket lol :)
 



Attached Files:







Piper.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 2









tn.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bazzb

OMG ur dog is sweet!!!!!!!!!!!

my dog is my baby also :)


----------



## wontgiveup

aww ty 
Maybe you can post a pic of yours
So the last hour iv been realy bloated and having lower abdomen soreness like a slight ach


----------



## Baileeboo77

These are my babies lol. I love this picture he's actually asleep lol
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j209/baileeboo77/IMG_20121103_162529.jpg


----------



## wontgiveup

Bailee thats to cute, I have several of my hubby and piper asleep together..


----------



## bazzb

heres my boy


----------



## Baileeboo77

Is he jack Russell bazzb?

Yeah they are bestfriends, that's his baby girl.
We also have two cars lol here's one, his name is killer lol 
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j209/baileeboo77/2012-12-02003721.jpg


----------



## bazzb

yep hes a jack russel

I have a cat also :)

your dogs so cute btw


----------



## Baileeboo77

I've always wanted a jack Russell they are so hyper and fun lol
Thanks, she is so tiny 4lbs and her and my husband are best friends. Killer (my orange cat) is a mommas boy he loves to sleep on my chest but he weighs about 18lbs now so I always have to move him but he comes right back lol.


----------



## wontgiveup

bazzb said:


> heres my boy

aww hes to cute


----------



## bazzb

lol cute! 18 pound cat wow! mines about 12 pounds id say
my puppy (isnt realy a puppy anymore) is not too hyper now but so so much fun! hes just great company. He lays with me like a baby and when i cry he cuddles me tighter :)


----------



## bazzb

not that I cry a lot because I dont cry much at all really.

But during the MC and stuff I had a rough few weeks


----------



## wontgiveup

What a pretty cat, i have one Its a girl but we call her DAVE MEOWTHEWS lmao
i think she pregnant again lol


----------



## wontgiveup

Anytime im upset, piper tears up to lol its to cute and then shes cuddles with me and doesnt leave my side.


----------



## wontgiveup

So allen asked me a sec ago, "what are you up to"? Your to happy why are you smileing? 
I told him its only because hes home lol, So i told him that if im pregnant are baby is the size of a Grain of rice and has a heartbeat and everything, He said oh ha, Are you pregnant? I dont want to get his hopes up so i told him can i not just be curious lol


----------



## bazzb

so cute... :) 
Well ladies I am done work for the day.. I will check in with you at later tonight
xoxox


----------



## wontgiveup

xoxoxo Gossipgirl LOL kdn its a show i watch and thats the logo
K bazzb talk to ya latters


----------



## Baileeboo77

Lol, if you are you should wrap up like a little onsie or your pregnancy test and let him open it on Christmas.
I love animals lol 
Lmao you call her dave hahahahah


----------



## wontgiveup

yay ant that funny lol, The one befor that was a realy pretty longhaird siamese named shian But allen started calling her moose and it kind of stuck, same with this one lol


----------



## wontgiveup

Bailee i got to pee so bad but im trying to hold in not sure when the last time i went was guess it was about 2 something.


----------



## Baileeboo77

Lmao yeah well when we got pincess we couldn't think of a name so we called her pincess and it stuck lmao notice its pincess not princess lol


----------



## Baileeboo77

Testtttttttt it was there girl!!!!!!POAS!


----------



## wontgiveup

Funny lol thats cute Are poor pets lmao


----------



## Baileeboo77

Lol I know haha


----------



## wontgiveup

Holly crap
:bfp:
Should i go ahead and share news with allen hes sitting right next to me and has no clue that i just took the test, Im so shaky i can barely type
 



Attached Files:







positive WOOHOO.jpg
File size: 6.2 KB
Views: 30


----------



## Baileeboo77

Holy Shit !!!!!! Im so happy for you wow! What a great day!!!!! Go run out to him and show him jump on him !!!!!!


----------



## nik25

Yes! Yay congrats!!!!!!!!!! You are preggers!


----------



## wontgiveup

Ty so this how i told hubby
Story behind it all, One day i was painting my nails and didnt no what colors i wanted to use so allen let me use his toes as practice, well iv been doing one foot of his for a couple of months lol cause as soon as i did it he started getn lucky lmao
So i painted them a hour ago, Blue and put pink crosses on them and i asked So do you think its a boy or girl he says boy lol why whats that a x i said no silly its a cross, he said whats that mean lol Then i droped the bomb "Im pregnant" 
He said realy how do you know, i showed him the test and hes in shock lol he wants me to make sure with doctors first.. Im praying for a sticky bean :)


----------



## Baileeboo77

Sweet that's so sweet haha kinda weird lmao but funny lol. Make a ticker!


----------



## wontgiveup

lol dont worry its only one foot and were off my the next day lol Besides i kinda made him do it lol im so mean.
How do i make a ticker


----------



## ababy4us

BIG Congrats to you!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wontgiveup

ababy4us said:


> BIG Congrats to you!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

 Ty so much! My Ics look just like yours hun and then even went neg Barely visable line on ic with same urine as the Frer i did... So you should try a Frer:dust:


----------



## Baileeboo77

Go to lily pie :)


----------



## IceQueen86

wontgiveup said:


> Holly crap
> :bfp:
> Should i go ahead and share news with allen hes sitting right next to me and has no clue that i just took the test, Im so shaky i can barely type

Congrats on your bfp! :D :D


----------



## bazzb

Omg I see it on my phone
Congrats!!!!


----------



## wontgiveup

ty


----------



## wontgiveup

DH doesnt want me to get my hopes up yet... But thats so hard to do, im so overwhelmed right now... Going to call and make appointment tomorrow morning. I hope this is for real


----------



## Frustrated42

Huge congrats to you wontgiveup you deserve this! Praying its a sticky for you. What a great early Xmas gift for you and DH!


----------



## bazzb

i cannot wait to see ur test get darker i am truly happy for u


----------



## wontgiveup

Aw Girls:cry: :hugs: I LOVE YOU GUYS

Question- 12-7-12 I got pretty tipsy For my Birthday outing lol 
Last night I had 2ibprofen benadrill and then I took a phenagran(nausea pill) about 3AM... Im scarred i harmed my Baby.
They say not to worry about any of that once you get your + just not to take any of it again.. What do you girls think.
LOL i must be pregnant cause i have to pee every 30min lol


----------



## bazzb

Your fine hunny relax


----------



## Breaking Dawn

wontgiveup said:


> Holly crap
> :bfp:
> Should i go ahead and share news with allen hes sitting right next to me and has no clue that i just took the test, Im so shaky i can barely type

OMG!!! I see it....i see the 2nd line.

Wontgiveup....im sooooooo happpy for you :hugs:

:happydance:


----------



## wontgiveup

Ouch OUch OUch my cervix is pinching me HUH
anyways ladys im out im so tired cant keep eyes open night!
Ill post FMU test tomorow Fxd
Metor shower was pretty but i didnt see any shooting stars tonight


----------



## turtlemomma

Oh my gosh!!! I don't check b&b all day and then when I do... Wontgiveup!!! Yay! I'm soooooo happy for you! :)


----------



## wontgiveup

Thanks turtlemomma
Girls im so so tired, To beat it all i havent been sleeping well the last couple of nights, but i take a good nap about 7am lol seems to be the only time I can fall asleep is once DH goes into work.. So i slept like a hour 1/2 last night woke at 4am lol been up ever since, I keep haveing to pee every hour or less lol... Night chills (see i thought i was getn the flu) with the headaches, insomnia, congestion... Guess not im so so happy but very very scared this will be my first..


----------



## wontgiveup

9dpo Camera sucks A little bit darker then the first one i took 8 hours ago lol:happydance:
Im going to wate 48 hours and take another :) If i can wait that long
:sleep:
 



Attached Files:







positive pregnancy test.jpg
File size: 6.6 KB
Views: 13









9dpo.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## bazzb

Whoop It's darker!!!!


----------



## Ciaramystic

AWWWWW CONGRATS!!!! About time someone got a BFP!!! I was scared with my first one too as I was VERY young... but no worries, you're going to be a GREAT mother!!!


----------



## Cestamy83

wontgiveup- congrats!!


Will someone take a peak at my chart? I'm 11 dpo, cd 23... BFN

Do I have hope by the looks of things? :shrug:


----------



## Ciaramystic

Cestamy83 said:


> wontgiveup- congrats!!
> 
> 
> Will someone take a peak at my chart? I'm 11 dpo, cd 23... BFN
> 
> Do I have hope by the looks of things? :shrug:

It looks good but really you never know... possible implantation dip at 8dpo and then triphasic ??? Might try testing again tomorrow... :)


----------



## Cestamy83

Ciaramystic said:


> Cestamy83 said:
> 
> 
> wontgiveup- congrats!!
> 
> 
> Will someone take a peak at my chart? I'm 11 dpo, cd 23... BFN
> 
> Do I have hope by the looks of things? :shrug:
> 
> It looks good but really you never know... possible implantation dip at 8dpo and then triphasic ??? Might try testing again tomorrow... :)Click to expand...

Thanks for checking it out, girl... I was thinking that too, but I thought a I.D was much more drastic?


----------



## AmandaWI

Wontgiveup......Congrats!! So exciting :) And to think you were ready to give up a few weeks ago! So glad you didn't. Gives us all hope :)


----------



## koj518

woohoo wontgiveup!!! so happy to see that its getting darker :D :D :bfp:!!!!


----------



## wontgiveup

Cestamy83 said:


> wontgiveup- congrats!!
> 
> 
> Will someone take a peak at my chart? I'm 11 dpo, cd 23... BFN
> 
> Do I have hope by the looks of things? :shrug:

Def..Yours looks great, Only reason i got mine so early i think its because i implanted very early.. Take another in 2 days :) I recomend frer, Oh so dark on them but so light on my internet ICs :dust:


----------



## bazzb

i cant wait to see ur weekend pic :)


----------



## AmandaWI

So this morning I tried a different brand of OPKs. It says to read btwn 5-8min. It looked close to +, but I wasn't sure. After like 10 min, it looked pos. But it's been doing that all week, so I don't know what to think. Do OPKs get darker over time? Is that why they say not to read them after so long?


----------



## wontgiveup

Weird things is, When my mother n law found out she was haveing another baby so late in life she told us kids, Cassandra I hope you two wait till your about 25 to bring a baby in to this world... LOL well well looks like it might happen (so i always had this idea in my mind that if not now then def then..
And i kept telling my self watch me be one of those girls who falls pregnant the same month she was born LMAO!!!! Crazy how things happen.. 
I told my self i would def be married at 21 That happend I said i prob wont move out of dads/moms house till i was 19-20 That happend lol.. Now that i look at seems like a butch of coincidence (sorry about the ramble Im sleep deprived lol):wacko:
Ok so i called the doc, nurse said i can go into any health clinic and they will test me for pregnancy... I told her to go ahead and put me down (appointment Tues 9am) but if i find a health clinic ill go :shrug: She Said congrats..
Ok so im wondering why is she pushing me off on another clinic, Those people never fail to confuse me.. I told my self during my Fertiltiy testing and such that i would not be going back there, its just there so darn close to home..


----------



## wontgiveup

AmandaWI said:


> So this morning I tried a different brand of OPKs. It says to read btwn 5-8min. It looked close to +, but I wasn't sure. After like 10 min, it looked pos. But it's been doing that all week, so I don't know what to think. Do OPKs get darker over time? Is that why they say not to read them after so long?

It takes between 10-15 min for mine to go dark, box says 5-8 min to...
They havent failed me yet, so i say your prob in your fertile period right now, I think having sex the morning after my positive opk is what did the trick for us...


----------



## bazzb

i always wanted kids at 25 too
i got preggo at 25 but of course I lost it.. so now my goal is to get preggo at 26:)


----------



## AmandaWI

wontgiveup said:


> AmandaWI said:
> 
> 
> So this morning I tried a different brand of OPKs. It says to read btwn 5-8min. It looked close to +, but I wasn't sure. After like 10 min, it looked pos. But it's been doing that all week, so I don't know what to think. Do OPKs get darker over time? Is that why they say not to read them after so long?
> 
> It takes between 10-15 min for mine to go dark, box says 5-8 min to...
> They havent failed me yet, so i say your prob in your fertile period right now, I think having sex the morning after my positive opk is what did the trick for us...Click to expand...

Hmmm, well we BD this morning just in case. Maybe I won't be needing the Clomid after all :) 

All week, whenever I test in the afternoon, it's definitely negative. Like not even close. So weird that it can be so different, I always thought it was supposed to be the opposite.


----------



## wontgiveup

Bazzb Lucky number 26 Sending :dust: :dust: your way!
The house is a wreck today and i just dont want to clean it, lol i just want to nap all day
Im finding it real hard not to get to excited about this BFP At the same time im keeping any thoughts of MC that come to mind OUT!! Cause the way i see it, i can ether enjoy my pregnancy or worry about complications.. Ether way theres nothing i can do to stop it if something does go wrong ya know.


----------



## AmandaWI

bazzb said:


> i always wanted kids at 25 too
> i got preggo at 25 but of course I lost it.. so now my goal is to get preggo at 26:)

26 would be great!! But, I turn 27 next month, so I suppose that works too:) Why does 27 sound so much older than 26??? LOL


----------



## wontgiveup

Amanda are you only getn positives in the morning And not the afternoon
Wow ( if its positive in the am it should be positive in the pm) In less u caught the end of your surge like i did this cycle. Or are you getn days of positives in the am and not the pm.. How confuseing for you... im sorry


----------



## wontgiveup

Have i mentioned Fxd crossed af doesnt show up ill be devastated in more ways then one...


----------



## AmandaWI

wontgiveup said:


> Amanda are you only getn positives in the morning And not the afternoon
> Wow ( if its positive in the am it should be positive in the pm) In less u caught the end of your surge like i did this cycle. Or are you getn days of positives in the am and not the pm.. How confuseing for you... im sorry

Well, I can't say that it's really been a for sure positive yet. But, it's definitely always darker in the morning and barely even a line in the afternoon. It's been like that all week. This morning was a first time that it looked like it could have been positive. So I guess I'll see what it does later.

Yes, very confusing. But, I'm going to try not to stress about. If it doesn't happen, at least now I have my prescription for Clomid and hopefully next month I'll for sure O. FX


----------



## AmandaWI

wontgiveup said:


> Bazzb Lucky number 26 Sending :dust: :dust: your way!
> The house is a wreck today and i just dont want to clean it, lol i just want to nap all day
> Im finding it real hard not to get to excited about this BFP At the same time im keeping any thoughts of MC that come to mind OUT!! Cause the way i see it, i can ether enjoy my pregnancy or worry about complications.. Ether way theres nothing i can do to stop it if something does go wrong ya know.

Great Attitude! The stress will only hurt your baby and not do any good for anyone :) I've always said, there's no point in stressing unless there's something to stress about.


----------



## bazzb

AmandaWI said:


> bazzb said:
> 
> 
> i always wanted kids at 25 too
> i got preggo at 25 but of course I lost it.. so now my goal is to get preggo at 26:)
> 
> 26 would be great!! But, I turn 27 next month, so I suppose that works too:) Why does 27 sound so much older than 26??? LOLClick to expand...

LOL i dunno but it does... the other day someone told me i was almsot 30... then it hit me.. I am closer to 30 than a teenager now :dohh:


----------



## wontgiveup

Does stress realy hurt my baby :( Great!!! Sorry baby your mommy is a worry wart!!!


----------



## AmandaWI

wontgiveup said:


> Does stress realy hurt my baby :( Great!!! Sorry baby your mommy is a worry wart!!!

No, but it's not healthy to be stressed. Relax and enjoy your pregnancy:)


----------



## wontgiveup

Feeling sad
Can i talk to you girls about something


----------



## AmandaWI

Of course! What is it?


----------



## Frustrated42

Amanda I know what you mean about 26 and 27 I turned 27 in October. I always said I wanted to be done having kids when I was 30 but I don't think that is going to happen unless god blesses me with twins lol. Which is always a possibility twins are very common in my family.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies * phew* just had to catch up on all the posts today!

Quite the busy thread with all the bfp chatter :dance:

Wontgiveup - everything ok? Just saw your last 'need to talk' msg... :hugs:


----------



## bazzb

Go ahead hun we r always here for u


----------



## AmandaWI

Frustrated42 said:


> Amanda I know what you mean about 26 and 27 I turned 27 in October. I always said I wanted to be done having kids when I was 30 but I don't think that is going to happen unless god blesses me with twins lol. Which is always a possibility twins are very common in my family.

Haha, my husband just said this morning he hopes we have twins. Neither of us have twins in our family, but I'm starting Clomid next month so you never know.


----------



## wontgiveup

ok well, I just feel alone right now. My mom passed back in march of 2010 and I just dont have anyone to talk to about this.. And last night when i told allen were pregnant, he had this shocked look on his face the whole time, didnt even hug me, i started to tear up and asked if everything is ok he said yeah Im excited i just dont want you to get your hopes up... HUH i didnt say much after that, cant he just hug me and say "hes so happy" or something... who cares if it hasnt been confirmed yet by a doc, There test are the same as mine lol.. I dont no im just so overwhelmed right now.. so to do something fun im making a list of ways to tell my family!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

AmandaWI said:


> Frustrated42 said:
> 
> 
> Amanda I know what you mean about 26 and 27 I turned 27 in October. I always said I wanted to be done having kids when I was 30 but I don't think that is going to happen unless god blesses me with twins lol. Which is always a possibility twins are very common in my family.
> 
> Haha, my husband just said this morning he hopes we have twins. Neither of us have twins in our family, but I'm starting Clomid next month so you never know.Click to expand...

My DH has wanted twins since before we were TTC, then he talked of wanting them when we started TTC..and then when I got clomid and he learned of the 10% chance of twins..he said seee its a sign..we are meant have twins.

On top of that...I ovulated 3 follicles this month on 1st clomid cycle

So he will be 1. Super happy and ecstatic if we get a bfp and 2. Off the wall if its twins.


----------



## wontgiveup

I hope hes reaction is dif.. when i do get confirmation (spelling bad sorry)
I think hes just scared But im the one whos scared im freaking out.. We cant both be lol Ok so we can but maybe he can show it less lmao I love him so much!!


----------



## AmandaWI

wontgiveup said:


> I hope hes reaction is dif.. when i do get confirmation (spelling bad sorry)
> I think hes just scared But im the one whos scared im freaking out.. We cant both be lol Ok so we can but maybe he can show it less lmao I love him so much!!

Some guys just show their emotions differently. He's probably just worried about you. Once it's confirmed, I'm sure he'll be super excited.


----------



## AmandaWI

Breaking Dawn said:


> AmandaWI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frustrated42 said:
> 
> 
> Amanda I know what you mean about 26 and 27 I turned 27 in October. I always said I wanted to be done having kids when I was 30 but I don't think that is going to happen unless god blesses me with twins lol. Which is always a possibility twins are very common in my family.
> 
> Haha, my husband just said this morning he hopes we have twins. Neither of us have twins in our family, but I'm starting Clomid next month so you never know.Click to expand...
> 
> My DH has wanted twins since before we were TTC, then he talked of wanting them when we started TTC..and then when I got clomid and he learned of the 10% chance of twins..he said seee its a sign..we are meant have twins.
> 
> On top of that...I ovulated 3 follicles this month on 1st clomid cycle
> 
> So he will be 1. Super happy and ecstatic if we get a bfp and 2. Off the wall if its twins.Click to expand...

FX, for a double BFP this month :)


----------



## AmandaWI

wontgiveup said:


> ok well, I just feel alone right now. My mom passed back in march of 2010 and I just dont have anyone to talk to about this.. And last night when i told allen were pregnant, he had this shocked look on his face the whole time, didnt even hug me, i started to tear up and asked if everything is ok he said yeah Im excited i just dont want you to get your hopes up... HUH i didnt say much after that, cant he just hug me and say "hes so happy" or something... who cares if it hasnt been confirmed yet by a doc, There test are the same as mine lol.. I dont no im just so overwhelmed right now.. so to do something fun im making a list of ways to tell my family!

I know how you feel. It's hard when you lose someone so close. My dad passed six years ago. I remember when I got engaged I was so happy, but part of me was so sad too knowing he wouldn't be there to walk me down the aisle. Just remember, they are always with us especially when we need it most :)


----------



## Baileeboo77

Men are weird , I wouldn't worry wontgiveup, it took my husband to see the,heartbeat to get super excited. (then I miscarried). But still just wait till you get a sonogram I swear his face will be priceless (in a good way)!

And im sorry about your mom. She's watching down on you though! I know she's proud! :hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Wontgive - sorry about mom! But as the other ladies said I'm sure she's watching over you :hugs:

As for DH, men worry and show it differently...rather then obsess then can be aloof...


----------



## wontgiveup

Aww ladys ty, I hope you dont mind if i still stick around this thread, I mean after all i did create it lol... Im praying you all get your BFP and when you do ill even dance:happydance:
Listening to Carol Kings Way over Yonder (mom would sing this to me when i was little) always makes me smile :)
So i finaly got a better pic of todays test. See i told you my camera was crap lol This brings out more of the color... 
And finaly got my first real seeable line on my IC Whootwhoot lol!!!:happydance:

:cry: awww Allen just texted me from work it says this 
"I'm Happy LOL very Happy!"
 



Attached Files:







test!!!.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 10









ictest.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Baileeboo77

Those lines look great! 
Aww how sweet of him !


----------



## wontgiveup

OM what is wrong with people :'( :'(
https://abcnews.go.com/live
24 yr old man kills 25 or more Elementary Children at a CONN school this morning and then killed him self, He killed his mom to who was a teacher there.. 
Im never sending my kid to school they will be homeschooled... Safe in my loveing home


----------



## Baileeboo77

I saw, what a sick *******!! 
its so sad :(


----------



## bazzb

I saw that:(
sick man


----------



## Breaking Dawn

YAY!! Go allen...lol


----------



## AmandaWI

I just heard about that too, it's so sad and so scary. What is going on with people these days?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Soooooo awful

How could some hurt a child


----------



## Baileeboo77

People are so horrible and evil !


----------



## chimmi

Hi girls. I'm on cd18 and have been doing opks for the last 5 or so days. All of them have been neg or invalid. Two have had faint second lines. I had ewcm for three days ending yesterday. I will admit i forgot a couple of times to use my opks... But either way have not had a pos. Could i have missed it? Or does it sound like I probably didnt even ov?


----------



## wontgiveup

Breaking Dawn said:


> YAY!! Go allen...lol

lol


----------



## wontgiveup

Chimmi very very possible that you missed it infact if i wouldnt have tested at 3pm that day i would have missed it all together, i caught the tail end of my surge.. EWCM is great news so get to bdn girl..


----------



## wontgiveup

Chimmi-Oh and the day im pretty sure i conceived i had no cm DRY So i used preeseed that am :)
So just because you dont see any more cm You should still BD :) :dust:


----------



## chimmi

Oh ok that's cheered me up lol. Have been sulking to my boyf because I havent "laid an egg". We BDd every day for the last 3 i thjnk but my boyf has a cold and was too tired last night, so was i to be honest. Just hope we caught the egg I might have laid lol


----------



## wontgiveup

I like the way you put that lol Lay the egg


----------



## chimmi

Yeah that's what I call it lol. He's not a very serious kind ofguy andand we have silly names for things. Sounds more fun than ovulate doesnt it?!


----------



## wontgiveup

Very true


----------



## bazzb

my hubby calls it Oing lol


----------



## Baileeboo77

Lmao guys are so funny lol
Having some left side pain, think af is gonna show her ugly face, she was due the 11th. I don't have an ic so im gonna go get a dollar store test just to make sure! But im pretty sure it'll be a bfn!


----------



## wontgiveup

Bailey "THINK POSITIVE" Im pointing my finger at you girl lol
So from looking at my calendar Ill be 4weeks tomorow Wow


----------



## Baileeboo77

Haha ok
And dang yay one month down 8 more to go lol


----------



## Frustrated42

Hi ladies cd 29 and I just got my positive opk. Not so great timing DH is off to work in a couple hours and I was just cooking supper. Hopefully if we BD in the morning when DH gets home we will be good.


----------



## LockandKey

hi! I hope it's not too late for me to join! I will be testing on New Years. Am in my fertile period right now, and have been super antsy. A bit about me, DH and I are in our 2nd month of NTNP for #2, even though I have been begging him for sex every night the past few days and have been really broody.


----------



## wontgiveup

This just sucks for lack of the better word... I CANT SLEEP my brain wont shut UP!! OFF i mean well a bit of both i guess, im just worried that this will cause problems, IDk I knew this would happen iv always had insomnia but now I think its only going to get worse.


----------



## wontgiveup

Lockankey i see that your a mom, Did you ever have problems with sleep is it something i should worry about Im only 4weeks Im guessing


----------



## LockandKey

wontgiveup said:


> Lockankey i see that your a mom, Did you ever have problems with sleep is it something i should worry about Im only 4weeks Im guessing

Oh gosh, I've had severe insomnia and RLS long before I ever fell pregnant the first time and have been suffering and dealing with sleepless nights for over 5 years now.

What I did was just kind of deal with I guess and mentally prepare myself knowing that it was going to be a long night for me, so I would just get comfy on my couch and watch some of my favorite tv shows, watch a movie on netflix, drink some herbal tea, read a book, drink some hot cocoa.

I've been seeing numerous doctors for a while now about my insomnia, and they always suggest to try and set yourself into a routine before bed, as if to prepare your brain for sleep, though the current surge in hormones can make that difficult. Also, try not to do anything too stimulating, like, well, sitting in front of a computer screen, that will stimulate your brain and keep you up. It's also important to try and not force sleep, so if you have not fallen asleep in your bed within 20 mins, then get up and go do something else until you are feeling tired again. It's also important to use your bed for 2 things only, sleep and sex, if you watch tv, or read or play on a laptop, it will supposedly only make it harder for you to fall asleep. This is what multiple doctors have told me to do, thus far none have worked for me, and I hope you have better luck than I did.


----------



## turtlemomma

When I can't fall asleep I lay on my stomach in my bed with a very dim light on and do a sudoku. It usually takes me about 30 minutes for my eyes to start closing. A book light works great for me so I can turn it off without moving around and I just leave everything at the head of my pillow. Or I lay in bed with my eyes closed and "daydream". I try not to think about stressful stuff, instead I make up little stories. It isnt sleep, but its more restful than being up wandering around the house. I've never been preggo though so ?


----------



## chimmi

I have trouble falling asleep too. Can be lying awake for hours. But if I stress and clock watch then it makes me more stressed and my heart starts palpitating and I get hot flushes. So i just put ear plugs in, eye mask on, and just relax and think to myself about stuff. About anything really. But not about the fact I'm still awake! I've also cut out all caffeine, partly for this reason, partly coz I'm a migraine sufferer and partly coz of ttc! Another thing which can work is If you lie and relax, and imagine walking up a VERY long flight of stairs (never ending). Picture each step, and count them to yourself as you walk up, imagining yourself getting tireder and tireder the more you climb. You will never reach the top of those stairs...as you will fall asleep :)


----------



## wontgiveup

turtlemomma said:


> When I can't fall asleep I lay on my stomach in my bed with a very dim light on and do a sudoku. It usually takes me about 30 minutes for my eyes to start closing. A book light works great for me so I can turn it off without moving around and I just leave everything at the head of my pillow. Or I lay in bed with my eyes closed and "daydream". I try not to think about stressful stuff, instead I make up little stories. It isnt sleep, but its more restful than being up wandering around the house. I've never been preggo though so ?

ty For shareing
I love booklights keeps me from wakeing my DH :)


----------



## wontgiveup

Good News I had some herbal tea called SLeepyTimeExtra YUM and then A hour or two latter I was out i slept 5 hours and Woke twice but went back to sleep As soon as i got back to bed.
So since how i only had a hour of sleep the night befor i took out the temp, And this mornings as you can see is still in the same range and above the coverline, Question do you think That Pregnant non Thripastic Charts Indicate problems, Iv heard that once you get your BFP stop temping throw the Thermonter away lol, So thats prob what im going to do... Also Apparently you dont have to have a thripastic chart to be pregnant, but i wonder if that means my progesterone isnt riseing right OH i hope not, but to keep from worrying until i can get into a doc, im going Stop temping, Finishing up my christmas shoping today and EAT lol My tummy is screaming at me right now, but i have no appite.. HAvent had much of one the last couple of days... HAve a great weekend ladys


----------



## bazzb

BFN here this am
Totally ok with it because of the spotting I've been having this cycle
Come on af I wanna start fresh for 2013:)


----------



## AmandaWI

Sorry Bazzb! Good to hear your positive attitude. I still have another week and a half before af comes, but I'm hoping it comes early so I can get started with my next cycle :) Yeah for 2013! Let's make it a lucky year, haha!


----------



## MommeeLise

wontgiveup said:


> I like to crochet to in my younger yrs
> :bfp: :shrug: ? :saywhat:
> Im shacking right now not to mention i lost my appetite for my lunch when i seen this.. The pic realy realy sucks
> Top one 7dpo bottom todays 8dpo
> I cant believe it pink

Hello ladies, was just stopping by my first ttc group, and wow you girls are on it. Won't give up, congrats girl you did it, it was your time!!! Congrats lady and I wish you the best. To the rest of you ladies :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: keep it up


----------



## turtlemomma

wontgiveup- I dont think you need to have a triphasic chart to have a healthy pregnancy- start stalking ff charts!!!


----------



## Babo

I've stopped temping as soon as I got my BFP. I keep testing though with the cheapie tests. the lines started quite faint on them (even though the FRER was definite) but yesterday took one and the lines were really strong on an internet one. 

I don't think you need to temp once you get the BFP. Especially if you've already spoken to your doc and got appointments booked etc. Soon you can let the midwife worry about it and take the pressure off of you!


----------



## wontgiveup

Ty BABO i stoped Temping :) and i have a appointment to make sure i am indeed pregnant and see if im progressing on tues 9am, Dont plan on keeping her as my primary baby doc tho, going to switch as soon as we find out for sure...
Heres my test showing progression and a better pic of yesterdays test In the PM
Come join me BABO please, I need someone to talk to 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...r/1599469-pregnant-1-need-bump-buddies-2.html
 



Attached Files:







camerasucks.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 3









PregtestProgrestion8,9 an 10dpo.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## chimmi

wontgiveup- have you missed AF yet?


----------



## wontgiveup

yep she should have come today Or tomorow But no sign of her infact im haveing some thick creamy CM :)


----------



## chimmi

Is my chart crap?


----------



## wontgiveup

chimmi said:


> Is my chart crap?

Your chart is def not crap
With all that EWCM looks like you might have had a surge keep up the bdn, maybe your temp will rise in a few days to show You ovd FXd for you cause it looks like you sure got the basics done lol :sex::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## chimmi

Haha thanks. Someone said on here I havent o'd yet and my period won't come until I ov. That's not true is it? I thought you could still have periods and not ov? My periods are like clockwork every 29 days. Does that mean i deffo ov every month?


----------



## wontgiveup

Ooooo i know lots about this
Yes you will have your period When you ov
Yes you can have a period When you fail to ov
NOTE: If you have a good period normal M L H periods then yes you ovd 
NOTE: If you have a period thats a little off, maybe short, light 2days, then there may be cause for consern (SPELLING BAD SORRY) That you may have had a anovulatory cycle. When i started charting I realized I had at least one...


----------



## wontgiveup

I just wanted to say to all you girls
Ty for shareing this journey with me, iv come so attached to all of you its hard for me to stay away from the threads...
But i guess i ought to (but i cant help but to check in and see were everyones at and how they are doing LOVE YOU GALS)
And ty once again, Have a merry christmas, and a happy holidays!!!! 
I love to answer questions and help anyway i can when some one is as stressed at ttc as i had been


----------



## chimmi

Ok well my periods have always been every 28-29 days and always last 5-6 days. I get really heavy painful first day (so painful i have to take painkillers) and then really heavy for the next 3 days then light the last 2 days. Does that sound good? I've never missed a period or had bleeding in between or anything like that. What do you thin?


----------



## wontgiveup

Those are SORRY TO SAY but great signs that you are good in the ov department :)
i hate painful periods :(
Sorry to here that
Like me i have long cycles they range from 28-45 days some times more, i ovd just never new when, I had Mid cycle spotting in a lot of my cycles... So i was told by a doc that she was pretty sure i had PCOS, The last 3-4 cycles have been great.. all 32-35 days and this cycles was even shorter... :) 
So yes no worrys you sound just fine.


----------



## chimmi

Ok thanks. im so New to all this and have no one to ask. So it sounds good, I've just got to catch that Fucking egg! Lol. And congrats to you, fx for a healthy 9months. Glad you didn't give up. Must be infuriating with the erratic periods and spotting etc.


----------



## Baileeboo77

Still no af she was due the 11th! Grrrr


----------



## wontgiveup

Have you tested again?
I think you should
Took another Frer WOOHOO its a lot darker and no denying that line!


----------



## Baileeboo77

Post a pic!!
And I tested two days ago, im gonna test again today with a dollar store test.


----------



## turtlemomma

wontgiveup- I dont think you need to stop posting on this thread... You started it for god's sake! And we dont want you to leave- you're the best chearleader out there! :)


----------



## chimmi

Yeah I agree Wontgiveup. You can't leave, you are the one with all the answers! Plus we need symptom signs lol


----------



## Baileeboo77

I agree with the ladies! You can't leave! Don't give up on us lol


----------



## wontgiveup

Well thats great news, i feel loved!! Your kdn right, Im addicted to my cyber BAB friends!!


----------



## wontgiveup

kk HEre it is :):happydance:
 



Attached Files:







woohoo.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## chimmi

Woop! Hope one day I will see one with two lines :)


----------



## Baileeboo77

Seems dark for 11dpo twinsieeeees lol jk but great lines girl!


----------



## bazzb

Beauty lines hunny


----------



## wontgiveup

:shrug:I know its crazy, Got my first at 8dpo And even that line was very visible
They say you implant Between 6-12dpo
and Once you implant it wont pic up on a urin test till 4-6 days after implantation
What the heck, I wonder when i implanted or if im father along then that.. Maybe i did o early IDK, ill know Tues i guess.
Bazzb I was wondering were you went how are things going today?
Chimmi i hope you do to hun :):hugs:
Bailee when you taking that test? You realy need a frer, It picked up so much better then any of my Ics did, got my first real line thats seeable on my ic this morning.


----------



## Baileeboo77

I took it , bfn not a surprise. I have cycles that can be 28 days and others up to 40. I wish I would just start already geez.


----------



## turtlemomma

Need a little pep talk today ladies- I'm feeling low. :( I'm sure this month is a wash because I think I o'd a day earlier than ff says... that really low temp dip at O time? Well, I adjusted it from 97.7. and the 2 days before that with no temp? I think thats when I o'd. Didnt temp or take OPK so I'll never know... That would put me at 9 or 10 dpo which means I missed my fertile window... I know I just need to shake it off and use this as an opportunity to get all my ducks in a row for next month, but it still sucks you know?


----------



## wontgiveup

Baileeboo77 said:


> I took it , bfn not a surprise. I have cycles that can be 28 days and others up to 40. I wish I would just start already geez.

o i see you dont no if you ovd yet right?
If you have then you would get your period about 2weeks after that regardless of what your normal cycles are... Sorry if i read into your message wrong:dohh: lol
Do you happen to know what dpo you are or did you stop temping all together.


----------



## wontgiveup

turtlemomma said:


> Need a little pep talk today ladies- I'm feeling low. :( I'm sure this month is a wash because I think I o'd a day earlier than ff says... that really low temp dip at O time? Well, I adjusted it from 97.7. and the 2 days before that with no temp? I think thats when I o'd. Didnt temp or take OPK so I'll never know... That would put me at 9 or 10 dpo which means I missed my fertile window... I know I just need to shake it off and use this as an opportunity to get all my ducks in a row for next month, but it still sucks you know?

Did you have sex anywere from CD16-cd19? If so then your good.
Cause you def od on CD18 but that doesnt mean you didnt realease your egg days befor that and it just took a couple of days for you temp to rise.. Thats what happend to me i believe.. Some times it takes 3-4 days after a positive opk befor temp rise.. they say 48hours so if this is true then if you had sex with in That 48 hour window befor the temp rise your still good to.. 
Girl THINK POSITIVE :hugs: love ya


----------



## wontgiveup

From the looks at it you def od on CD18 regardless of the disgarded temps, And that dip on 6dpo look awesome... IMPLANTATION dip maybe Fxd


----------



## AmandaWI

Hey girls! Hope everyone had a good weekend! 

Wontgiveup- Your test looks awesome! Yah! And don't leave us, we need your wealth of knowledge :)

Just found out today that 3 of hubby's cousins are pregnant. Then got all the questions "When are you going to have a baby?" "Maybe there will be 4 new babies next year?" Grrrr.


----------



## Baileeboo77

Well, I have never temped, and I got this opk on 27th
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j209/baileeboo77/2012-11-27153649.jpg
Then I got this one on the 4th
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j209/baileeboo77/2012-12-04192902.jpg


----------



## turtlemomma

Thanks wontgiveup- We only bd on the 18th... in the morning. If ff is right then at least we got 1 in... I cant help but POAS a billion times during my 2ww so I'll keep you guys posted if I see anything... So far nada but stark white FRERs. 

You got your first light line at 8 dpo yes? Was it in the evening? And did you test earlier in the day or the day before? I can't remember...


----------



## IceQueen86

*wontgiveup* - i heard you was taking baby aspirin this cycle. Did you take it the whole month or only after O ?


----------



## wontgiveup

Baby aspirin -I started a week after AF then stoped once i got my bfp

Turtlemomma- 7dpo VERY faint evap of a line on a Ic PM
8dpo VERY faint line on a ic PM Positive Frer PM
9dpo Faint line on ic, Another line on Frer PM
10dpo Faint line a little darker AM Frer positive PM
Only because i implanted early tho, so your still in the running


----------



## wontgiveup

Baileeboo77 said:


> Well, I have never temped, and I got this opk on 27th
> https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j209/baileeboo77/2012-11-27153649.jpg
> Then I got this one on the 4th
> https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j209/baileeboo77/2012-12-04192902.jpg

Hmm no positive opk yet well maybe you just havent od yet... Or have and maybe your in your 2ww, Sucks since you dont have a chart for me to stalk lol...


----------



## Baileeboo77

Lol I might chart when she shows up I just haven't learned how to lol.


----------



## AmandaWI

It's super easy. This is my first month and the girls on here are very helpful. It helps you learn a lot about your cycle. I'm pretty sure that I was right about not O, but wasn't sure before temping.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

hi everyone...

wow soo much to catch up on today!

wontgiveup - you cannot leave this thread...i wont allow it..lol...i posted on your pregnant thread..just wanted to say hi!!

amanda - hey..i replied to your post on the ttc#1 thread!

AFM - 10dpo today...and i had wierd symptoms...bathroom smelled like URINE..really badly and the toilet seat cover was down..hubby couldnt smell it. and also having llower back pain..similar to AF pain i get. still have sore nips..also boobs a bit sore too.


----------



## Baileeboo77

Idk I might chart since I have nothing better to do lol. ughhh I just wish she would show up grrrrr.


----------



## wontgiveup

breakingdawn i posted my symptoms you were asking for on the other thread also :)
And ty your so kind ty to everyone for your wishes
Bailey- its super easy and kinda fun... FF pretty much takes care of everything for you..all you do is plug in info :) And my self and others are always around to answer any questions you may have


----------



## AmandaWI

I've decided I'm done opk testing for this cycle. Had another + this morning and - this evening for the 3rd or 4th day in a row. Still no temp rise, so I'm not sure what that's about. Looking forward to next cycle. Hope af shows up early!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

wontgiveup said:


> breakingdawn i posted my symptoms you were asking for on the other thread also :)
> And ty your so kind ty to everyone for your wishes
> Bailey- its super easy and kinda fun... FF pretty much takes care of everything for you..all you do is plug in info :) And my self and others are always around to answer any questions you may have

wontgive - thanks hun...saw your post on the other thread...i listed my symptoms there too...let me know what you think!


----------



## wontgiveup

AmandaWI said:


> I've decided I'm done opk testing for this cycle. Had another + this morning and - this evening for the 3rd or 4th day in a row. Still no temp rise, so I'm not sure what that's about. Looking forward to next cycle. Hope af shows up early!

Are you sure it was positive.. Post pics :)


----------



## KeyannasMama

Hiiii ladies, just thought I would join in. I'm on CD 45 and still no sign of AF. My cycles vary but are usually 28-36 days. Had a Colposcopy in Oct and that cycle went to 38 days. Haven't tested yet cuz I don't wanna be disappointed, rather live in blissful ignorance i guess lol. I have no signs of AF but no symptoms either... i'm thinkin' this Colposcopy just really messed up my cycles!


----------



## Baileeboo77

I think you should test !!! My af is late too but bfn here.


----------



## nik25

Good luck ladies! What kind of opks are you using? 

Afm: I'm around cd 11-12 and just got my pos opk and peak on my fertility monitor. I've had Ewcm the past 2 days and have been wanting to :sex: more than ever lol. And guess what dh won't wake up for it! Ugh geez sometimes I think I'm the one w/ the sex drive lol I think he could go a month with out it:( I'm very frustrated right now. He mumbled you'll have to wait til later!:/ it just sucks Bc I'm in the mood ( times 10) lol anyone else have this problem?


----------



## bazzb

Nope.. my hubby loves when Im horny LOL... maybe throw on some sexy lingerie

AFM still not AF:( Im thinking I must have ovulated a couple days later then I thought... also no more spotting... after my MC they said I had a small clot stuck in my canal that should pass with my first AF... but i guess it didnt all pass... anways I passed it on the weekend.. (sorry TMI) it was alittle weird in color but i knew what it was.. since that the spotting has stopped :)


----------



## Ciaramystic

nik25 said:



> Good luck ladies! What kind of opks are you using?
> 
> Afm: I'm around cd 11-12 and just got my pos opk and peak on my fertility monitor. I've had Ewcm the past 2 days and have been wanting to :sex: more than ever lol. And guess what dh won't wake up for it! Ugh geez sometimes I think I'm the one w/ the sex drive lol I think he could go a month with out it:( I'm very frustrated right now. He mumbled you'll have to wait til later!:/ it just sucks Bc I'm in the mood ( times 10) lol anyone else have this problem?

I'm in a similar boat... Our sex drives are a bit out of sync! Mine is increased around O' time and his is increased during the tww when I'm all crampy and bloated LOL!!! Trying to get his turned around. I think the whole "scheduling" b'ding is what slowed him down. I'm not going to say "we need to do it tonight" this cycle and just let it happen naturally. Hoping that helps.


----------



## wontgiveup

Bazzb thats good news :)
welcome newbies :) 
I have a crapload of opks left i could send them to some of you girls.
If anyone understands the being horney and the husband is opposite ITS ME!! 
I thought for sure this was another DUD cycle
I had to rape him the morning after my positive opk, Had two rather big blow out fights around o time because of the same reason... So i understand how stressfull it can be.. Iv always had a very high sex drive, and hubby not so much, I feel like the man in the relashionship most times lol... 
Funny thing is girls SEX is the farthest thing from my mind right now....
:dust:


----------



## nik25

Well girls I just ended up Raping him;) hope I did O today! I've never O'd this early though. Has anyone else here? Funny thing is we decided to just really try anymore if it happens it happens and I decided to use up the last of my opks and it ended up being positive! Also I found out this morning that my cousins gf didn't even know she was pregnant and went into labor this morning! She had a little boy at 30 weeks. He only weighs 3lb 2 oz.


----------



## wontgiveup

Whoohoo:dance: for :sex: :thumbup:
Oh i wish my macncheese would get done alreadys lol Its my only craving At least im calling it a craving since how its the only thing i want to eat lol...


----------



## Baileeboo77

I have a serious issue, I can't stop stressing about af being late! Although around the 12th I had loads of cm but I didn't have any more opks and had already ovulated this month. Well I think. Anyways now im dry, down there. I keep having hot flashes and problems sleeping. idk wtf is wrong :(


----------



## wontgiveup

holly crap
Baile iv had hot flashes They started Sat 
Some dont test postive on a Pregnancy test till like a week after AF


----------



## Baileeboo77

It will be a week late,tomorrow. I think if af hasn't shown im going to test Christmas morning or Christmas eve.Im just ready for a bfp or her to show!


----------



## AmandaWI

wontgiveup said:


> AmandaWI said:
> 
> 
> I've decided I'm done opk testing for this cycle. Had another + this morning and - this evening for the 3rd or 4th day in a row. Still no temp rise, so I'm not sure what that's about. Looking forward to next cycle. Hope af shows up early!
> 
> Are you sure it was positive.. Post pics :)Click to expand...

Well, yes & no. LOL It was the faded line thing and after 10 min it was darker than the control. But, if I follow the box directions of reading btwn 5-8min then it was questionable. I didn't take any pics and they are already in the garbage, oops :)


----------



## wontgiveup

Baileeboo77 said:


> It will be a week late,tomorrow. I think if af hasn't shown im going to test Christmas morning or Christmas eve.Im just ready for a bfp or her to show!

Very possible You ovd late and are still in the 2ww hun so dont stress to much, its hard to tell when your not keeping track With ff or anything... :dust:

:hugs: HUGS Think positive hun and "just breath"!!!


----------



## Baileeboo77

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## bazzb

im the same come on AF!!! arghhh


----------



## wontgiveup

Seeing everyone with there previous losses(mc) makes me wonder How common it is for first pregnancy to end that way :'(! 
Iv been playing clos attention to alot of Sigs lately and most say something about Lost are angel on so and so date... Normaly befor the 12week mark.. OH that seems so far away for me right now...


----------



## chimmi

think positive. And be healthy. Do NOT stress about it.. have you started taking folic acid? And other vitamins. I'm sure you have. And cut out caffeine...


----------



## AmandaWI

You said it Chimmi! Just enjoy your time being pregnant. It will fly by :)


----------



## Baileeboo77

If you worry you won't enjoy your pregnancy. Enjoy it as much as you can!


----------



## bazzb

im sure you will be fine!
sit back relax and enjoy it :)


----------



## wontgiveup

Thanks girls, Iv been taking prenatal vitamins 800mg of folic acid in it,
And i havent picked up a pop Just water... And tea if i go out to dinner :)
So apparently the other girls who are first timers are worried about the same thing, but we came up with a plan instead of reading in to statitics we made up are own lol. Like 85%chance of healthy pregnancy Rather then 15-20% of MC :)
SOunds good to me...


----------



## wontgiveup

OMG girls youll never believe what i just did...
I was sending todays test to my email
In my contacts it goes
my brother CALEB
and under that CASSANDRAS EMAIL
Well checked email pic wasnt there, so i checked my phone to see if it went through, oh it went through all right to my brother lmao
I had to call him Luckly he picked up the phone first... I told him i didnt mean to send that to him, No im not pregnant and I was just taking it to decorate it up a bit for a friend so she could add it to her message board, he believed me:dohh: ROFL That was close...I feel realy bad for lying to him tho i never lie to my brother...


----------



## Ciaramystic

wontgiveup said:


> Thanks girls, Iv been taking prenatal vitamins 800mg of folic acid in it,
> And i havent picked up a pop Just water... And tea if i go out to dinner :)
> So apparently the other girls who are first timers are worried about the same thing, but we came up with a plan instead of reading in to statitics we made up are own lol. Like 85%chance of healthy pregnancy Rather then 15-20% of MC :)
> SOunds good to me...

The only reason I know I had an MC was the horrible cramps... I had a chemical pregnancy due to the fact that my uterine lining was still thin from the depo shot. If you think about it, most of the women who are on here are having trouble conceiving. If I had gotten pregnant within the first few months of trying I would never have searched this place out. Those that are having trouble conceiving or have fertility issues are more likely to have MC's... that's the only reason you see so many on here that have had one. Out in the real world most people are conceiving, not on search engines and pregnancy forums LOL, and everything is just fine... :flower: Don't worry girl... I'm sure EVERYTHING is going to be awesome for you!


----------



## wontgiveup

ty girl:hugs:
Headn to doc 
Im def pregnant Got a super dark frer looks like the pic on the box
That and i just brushed my teeth and almost through up, now the nausea seems to be lingering, Im not complaining lol Im smileing :)


----------



## chimmi

How did it go at the docs?


----------



## wontgiveup

Woohoo im pregnant!!!!!:dance::yipee::juggle::rain:
So i went in.. Nurse called me back handed me a cup right away, then she sent me back to the waiting room, I was waiting on her to call me back in to see the doc or something... BUT 
She came out in to the waiting room set down beside me smiled and handed me a Script for prenatal vitemins lol
I scheduled my Blood work for Friday at 1.. She sayd they dont normaly do ultrasounds till my 8th week... After the first of the yr..
Left went and got me something to eat cause i was starving, i had a craving for arbys so bad that i set in the parking lot from 9:30 Till 10:30 the time they open LMAO
Then came home and started crying while watching Teen Mom " lol are you kdn me right now"


----------



## Baileeboo77

Yay that's good news!!!!! 
Ughhh af still isn't here, she is now 7 days late. I really don't think im pregnant. Idk I wish she would hurry up though. how long until I should worry?


----------



## wontgiveup

No need to worry at all hun,
When i was charting I never new when my new cycle would start it might be 25-39-47-66-70 LOL I never new when i ovulated And i never new when to expect my period IT SUCKED BALLS lol


----------



## chimmi

Omg that's amazing news! congratulations! And just when you were on the verge if giving up eh?


----------



## koj518

Yay!! so exciting!
Chimmi, I was thinking that too! Good thing you didn't give up this cycle wontgiveup! I guess that's called namesake ;)


----------



## wontgiveup

YEP
Im a little skeptic about The doc im seeing, 
I mean Ok so you see i tested positive on my urine test, Why didnt you go ahead and do blood or at least tell me how far along i am.. Im kinda pissed
The nurse at the desk said ok lets schedule your appointment, she said reason why they didnt do a ultrasound pic is because they nomaly dont do one till the 8weeks
But GET THIS I NEVER TOLD ANYONE THERE WHEN MY LAST PERIOD WAS SO HOW DO THEY NO HOW FAR ALONG I AM!!!! :(


----------



## wontgiveup

And i had to ask for blood???


----------



## bazzb

some doctors are just idiots hun Xx


still no AF here, im thinking I o'd like dec 2 or 3 maybe and not Nov 30th


----------



## wontgiveup

I agree and ill be the first to say Shes a idiote.... Cant wait to find a new doc..


----------



## wontgiveup

I garentee that when i go friday, theyll do blood then send me, home what the hell i want to talk to my doctor!!! If i dont get to talk to my doctor and i have to ask for her, ill be so pissed, Ill walk out and go find another one real Quick!!!!


----------



## bazzb

i know what you mean...


----------



## AmandaWI

Wontgiveup, that's great news! Now you can relax a little and enjoy:)


----------



## wontgiveup

I guess
I just dont understand why I didnt get a room and why the doc didnt come in and tell me herself and tell me my due date Or let me know how they do things.. I mean they dont even have a hospital anymore!!! Im sorry ladys, Im just realy overwhelmed and that place just made it worse... IM VERY HAPPY THE URINE TEST WAS POSITIVE.. i just want more info...


----------



## chimmi

Yeah I guess you could have done the urine test yourself. They should have told you due date, date of first scan etc etc.


----------



## wontgiveup

exactly


----------



## bazzb

I dont think I have a 18 day luthal phase i think I must have O'd after my last positive OPK. does that make sense? lol im so lost with this cycle


----------



## bazzb

I had a positive OPK nov 29th, and then negative on nov 30 and dec 1 and postive again on dec 2


----------



## AmandaWI

bazzb said:


> I had a positive OPK nov 29th, and then negative on nov 30 and dec 1 and postive again on dec 2

You probably tried to O Nov 30 and failed and then actually O Dec 3rd.


----------



## AmandaWI

wontgiveup said:


> I guess
> I just dont understand why I didnt get a room and why the doc didnt come in and tell me herself and tell me my due date Or let me know how they do things.. I mean they dont even have a hospital anymore!!! Im sorry ladys, Im just realy overwhelmed and that place just made it worse... IM VERY HAPPY THE URINE TEST WAS POSITIVE.. i just want more info...

I know it can be frustrating. When my sister was pregnant they wouldn't even see her until she was at least 8 weeks. So, at least you are able to go in and talk to someone even if it isn't the doctor yet :) Think Positive!


----------



## wontgiveup

Ok so i called the nurse And asked if i could see the doc Friday she said "NO"
That they would do my blood work and stuff i said
Oh um ok its just I have a lot of questions, i dont even no my due date yet, she said dont worry the nurses will answer all your questions, will even give you a book i said ok ty and hung up!!
Im still mad cause Im just wondering why it is that i cant see a doc yet :'( im realy emostional right now and Trying to get ahold of my tears and anger.. so im going to take a nap lol
Ty you girls... Ill try to stay positive, id just feel better If i had a doc that i felt Cared!!!


----------



## bazzb

AmandaWI said:


> bazzb said:
> 
> 
> I had a positive OPK nov 29th, and then negative on nov 30 and dec 1 and postive again on dec 2
> 
> You probably tried to O Nov 30 and failed and then actually O Dec 3rd.Click to expand...

Ok thanks hun


----------



## wontgiveup

I found this apparently its common not to have a prenatal visit till 8-10weeks.
https://www.netplaces.com/getting-pre...atal-visit.htm

HMMM guess ill be on my own for a few weeks 

p.s thanks amanda
bazzb you prob.. geared up to o then failed then geared up to o again, you prob o around Dec 3rd im guessing, so your in your two week wait :) woohoo


----------



## bazzb

Like 15 dpo instead of 18 right??

And here it's 8 weeks also hun unless you have had a loss or complications


----------



## koj518

Hey wontgiveup. 
I totally understand your frustrations. But I think that's how American healthcare is like especially in large hospitals. I don't know about you but I've seen my real doctor about twice in my life. Once, when I had a really really bad sprained ankle and the doc came to look at and explain the x-ray results to me, and once when I nearly died of dehydration due to the noro virus. All other times, I see my RN who's just as capable as my MD in most respects. In fact, I bet the RN sees more real patients than the MD so while I totally understand that you want to see an MD, the RN might be just as helpful!! 

Have a good nap! I'm jealous :)


----------



## AmandaWI

You're welcome. I think it's because there's not a whole lot they can do at 4 weeks. They can't hear a heart beat yet, so all they could do is a blood test to confirm pregnancy.


----------



## AmandaWI

Bazzb, I agree you're probably only 15 dpo.


----------



## bazzb

Thanks again girls! U rock


----------



## bazzb

I was starting to panic ll


----------



## AmandaWI

Anytime, we're always here for you :)


----------



## bazzb

Awww that means a lot to me xo


----------



## bazzb

Hi ladies

still no Af for me :(

how is everyone?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies...

BFN for me today at 13dpo. Just waiting for AF to arrive..should be here friday..


----------



## bazzb

boo on the BFN
I have not tested since Saturday
I just want this cycle to be over


----------



## Breaking Dawn

bazzb said:


> boo on the BFN
> I have not tested since Saturday
> I just want this cycle to be over

I know..major boo.

How many dpo were you on sat? When is AF due?


----------



## AmandaWI

I'm good, but not looking forward to the blizzard tomorrow :(

Bazzb, are you going to test again or just wait for AF?


----------



## bazzb

i could have been as early as 10 or 11 dpo to has high as 15 dpo on saturday lol
im going by my OPK's first positive was 20 days ago lol


----------



## bazzb

im thinking i will test xmas eve maybe if i dont have AF i dunno what to do


----------



## AmandaWI

If it was 10 or 11 dpo, that was probably too early. I think that sounds like a good plan, xmas eve :)


----------



## wontgiveup

Hey ladys wanted to drop in AMANDA blizzard ugh that sucks, it feels 58 out side not wind no rain no snow, just sunshine and i live in tn, Its normaly snowing around this time instead we have been having Thunderstorms lol

Friday im going to schedule my prenantal visit For after the first of the yr, ill be about 8-1/2 wks by then ;) woohoo Ill have my ultrasound then to. Im going to try to get in for a prenantal visit befor my 8th week tho and if she wont see me ill find someone who will!!


----------



## AmandaWI

Oh, 58 sounds so nice! It's supposed to be a high of 15 by Friday here, brrr! 

That's great! I think 8 1/2 week appts are what most women have.


----------



## kaili

any of you ladies that have been TTC for a while ever had a month where your PRE-O temps are lower than usual? 

maybe its the weather change but my room stays the same temperature at all times due to the heat unit.. i am usually +/- .1 degrees from 97.3 PRE-O, and this month, I haven't temped every day but am around 96.8. 

I'm taking antibiotics, could that be affecting my temps? Or is it normal that they're lower some months than others?


----------



## bazzb

sounds good wontgive up!

Amanada i also used second or third morning urine on saturay when i tested...stupid huh


----------



## AmandaWI

Bazzb, definitely test with FMU and an FRER next time. FX for you!!!!!


----------



## bazzb

thanks! i did use a FRER just not FMU
think I will test xmas eve morning.. sounds like a plan :)


----------



## wontgiveup

I used PM urin around 7pm every time i tested :)
So dont let the not takeing with FMU stress you out ladys i wanted to share how im telling my fam if you dont mind, i remember when i first started this thread how we talking about how we would tell them If we got are Christmas BFP...
so check it out Itll have purple pic with it you cant miss the post lol 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...gnant-1-need-bump-buddies-9.html#post24089457


----------



## bazzb

very cute wontgiveup:)


----------



## wontgiveup

lol i thought so my self.....


----------



## bazzb

i dont think I am pregnant at all.. im sure it would have shown 
just waiting for AF like seriosuly she is making me annoyed lol


----------



## wontgiveup

Im sorry bazzb :hugs:


----------



## bazzb

aww thanks hunny
Sorry for the ranting.. i hope i did actually ovulate already... if im not already in the TWW ill go mad lol


----------



## wontgiveup

lol hereing people rant on here makes my day, cause then i dont feel as crazy when i do it lol...
ugh my back is killing me right between my shoulder blades (spine) i think it from were my breast have already went up a cup size lol


----------



## bazzb

HAHA thanks we can rant together

My LOWER back is killing me today


----------



## AmandaWI

Very cute Wontgiveup!!! So exciting, I'm so happy for you!

Bazzb - I like to hear your ranting too :)


----------



## bazzb

thanks Amanada

It just sucks waiting... like i had two postitive OPK's and they were definate positives as i use the digital.. and I know i normally do ovulate as I got pregnant in July going by my OPK's


----------



## Baileeboo77

Af is still not here! No signs of her and haven't tested since the 16th. Suppose I should test again. Little nauseated and hot flashes have been on and off, but im sure the bitch will show up soon.


----------



## wontgiveup

Baileeboo77 said:


> Af is still not here! No signs of her and haven't tested since the 16th. Suppose I should test again. Little nauseated and hot flashes have been on and off, but im sure the bitch will show up soon.

yes def, with a frer, go ahead and test if you got one just as long as you havent been drinking a lot of fluids... I test at 7pm with my first


----------



## Baileeboo77

I don't have a frer just a dollar store cheapie I took it and I see nothing on the test. So idk I just wish af would common.


----------



## wontgiveup

Frer are more sensitive so maybe you can pick up a box tomorow or something :) Fxd for you....


----------



## Baileeboo77

I know but I just think its probably stress, still would be nice to have a bfp!


----------



## bazzb

I'm with u Bailee it sucks :(


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Ditto Bazz!


----------



## Baileeboo77

It does!!! IM over a week late, IT's just so annoying lol.


----------



## bazzb

I'm as late as 19 dpo and as early as 15 dpo lol I am do confused as when af should come


----------



## bazzb

Or maybe I didn't even o who knows


----------



## Baileeboo77

I feel the same way I have no idea either lol


----------



## turtlemomma

Looks like I may be out- No AF yet but a slight drop in temp today and I just feel very "AF-y". IDK. 

You girls should start temping! It is so helpful! I usually can tell when I O, but some months (this one for example), I had no idea except for my temps! Then my sore bbs which start between 3 and 7 days before AF, tell me I O'd for sure...


----------



## Baileeboo77

I keep saying im gonna temp but I never do lol, I only use opks but obviously they haven't been working to well or I haven't been oing :/. I really need to get a basil thermometer!


----------



## wontgiveup

I agree with turtle momma. Cause when i didnt id be wondering whats going on every single day and Thinking Af was comeing at any min, And she not arrive till like CD50 EHHHH!!!! it sucked


----------



## wontgiveup

turtlemomma said:


> Looks like I may be out- No AF yet but a slight drop in temp today and I just feel very "AF-y". IDK.
> 
> You girls should start temping! It is so helpful! I usually can tell when I O, but some months (this one for example), I had no idea except for my temps! Then my sore bbs which start between 3 and 7 days before AF, tell me I O'd for sure...

Your Chart Looks Great.... Hope that temp spikes back up Fxd:hugs:


----------



## bazzb

I use too temp but would really stress out about it
So u don't no
And turtle u r not out til af shows


----------



## wontgiveup

Bazzb-who dont no?


----------



## bazzb

No one lol
I don't no my bad
Stupid iPhone lol


----------



## Baileeboo77

Lmao 
But yeah, I keep saying I'll temp and don't. But this stressing out and crap is even more stressful!!! Im on CD45. She us usually here on 30-37.


----------



## bazzb

I'm on 36 and positive opk 21 days ago and 18 days ago lol


----------



## Baileeboo77

Lol so frustrating!!
Do you think stress can make it off forreal?


----------



## Baileeboo77

Btw our one yr wedding anniversary was last night! We had fun, went to carrabbas for dinner and home for dessert lol.


----------



## bazzb

I think stress can delay ovulation which in turn can delay your period

Yay for 1 year :).. glad you had a good time hun

We have our 3 year anniversary coming in july :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies!

How is everyone today?

I'm ok..kinda down bc of the bfn and also feeling a bit of AF symptoms today...she's due tomorrow.


----------



## bazzb

I am 
Just frustrated also!


----------



## TWINKLES80

bazzb said:


> I am
> Just frustrated also!




Breaking Dawn said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> I'm ok..kinda down bc of the bfn and also feeling a bit of AF symptoms today...she's due tomorrow.

Hi Ladies: 

Feeling Blah! times two... hope next year brings us more bfps! Found out dh's insurance is changing and all fert stuff is out the door now.. for coverage.. :dohh:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

bazzb said:


> I am
> Just frustrated also!

Its tough...trying to stay busy and posiitve. I'm glad the holidays are here...I've got soooo much to do


----------



## bazzb

me too Dawn

and sorry twinkles about Dh insurnance :(


----------



## TWINKLES80

bazzb said:


> me too Dawn
> 
> and sorry twinkles about Dh insurnance :(

Thanks Bazz!! hopefully we get some good news soon for all of us. 

I think my hsg delayed my o.. no positive opk in sight, but ewcm and a bit of a temp hike.. and i've been testing like every few hours! Oh my goodness! 

I hope each and everyone of you have a happy holiday!

Going for a second opinion today, with another re.. just to make sure...


----------



## bazzb

good luck today


----------



## Baileeboo77

bazzb said:


> I think stress can delay ovulation which in turn can delay your period
> 
> Yay for 1 year :).. glad you had a good time hun
> 
> We have our 3 year anniversary coming in july :)

Thanks:) 
Yeah I stress so bad im sure that's what is wrong!


----------



## bazzb

me too
need to relax
I got pregnant before I can do it again... right :)


----------



## AmandaWI

Hey Girls!

Wow, what a blizzard we are having!!! At least 12in so far and it just keeps coming. I made it to work this morning and now I'm home, thank goodness!! Good thing I took DH's truck, don't think I would have made it anywhere otherwise.

So, FF gave me crosshairs, WTF??? I know I should be happy, but I don't think it's right. My chart looks crazy, not like a normal chart. I just don't know what to think.


----------



## bazzb

It looks About right to me Amanda
Shitty deal with the blizzard we have freezing rain here :(


----------



## AmandaWI

Thanks Bazzb! It just seems like my temps change so drastically. I'm going to try not to analyze it and just enjoy my night. Can't wait for DH to get done plowing. There's something so cozy about being snowed in. Plus, our satelite is out....too bad I'm not pre O...great night for BD :)


----------



## Ciaramystic

Hey girls! I read somewhere that I should do opk at 8am until closer to normal O' cycle day then 8am and 2pm and to not use fmu... Does that sound right?


----------



## AmandaWI

I've read also that it's not best to use fmu, but this last cycle I only got + with fmu, and - in the afternoon. For me, I think it's because I drink a lot of water, even if I'd stop 2 hrs before testing.


----------



## AmandaWI

Crap, our power keeps flickering....I hope it doesn't go out. It could be a chilly night!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

AF has arrived.....in advance of her scheduled time tomorrow morning....but shes here with lots of cramping...

Back to CD1...fingers crosed for this cycle. :dust:


----------



## wontgiveup

ABout the testing- yeah sounds about right, I always got a positive around 2-3pm
So its suppost to come 3in of snow tonight i hope not, i have plans tomorow and dont want to get snowed in... Oh and i hate when the power goes out... In the summer i burn up and in the winter i freeze so I need the heat tonight Its droped out side realy fast, This weather were haveing is crazy.... Flip flops and shorts then big heavy jackets and snowboots ?? So weird!! Well Looks like we have 4-1/2 hours left till the world is predicted to end!!! Guess ill go sleep threw it lol... night ladys Have a great weekend!!


----------



## bazzb

Sorry af arrived dawn:( 
I can say I'm a little jealous I wish mine would come so I could start my next cycle:)


----------



## turtlemomma

AF for me too- HUUUUUGE temp drop this am, then AF popped by this afternoon. Sad. :( Oh well, NEXT MONTH!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

:hugs: turtlemomma....:dust: next cycle...

Hopefully its our turn for bfp next month


----------



## bazzb

Sounds good
New Years babies hehe


----------



## Baileeboo77

Ugh my period needs to hurrry :(
I'm so ready for a new cycle!


----------



## Ciaramystic

Used my first opk this am and I had no test line only a dark control line... O' isn't due for about a week, is that normal not to have any test line at all?


----------



## bazzb

Me too Bailee
Ciara yeah I think it's normal, everyone woman Is different 
Some have the fade in effect happen and some don't


----------



## AmandaWI

Breaking Dawn & Turtlemomma....sorry af showed up:( FX for 2013 BFPs!!!

Ciara, yeah I think that's totally normal, especially since you're a week away from O. A lot of the time mine only have the control line.


----------



## TWINKLES80

Ciaramystic said:


> Used my first opk this am and I had no test line only a dark control line... O' isn't due for about a week, is that normal not to have any test line at all?

Hi Ciara: 

Yes most definately it's normal to not have a test line at all. You will notice that the closer you get to the o date the darker it is. Just remember it has to be as dark or darker than control line to mean it's your LH surge. Wish someone told me that the first time.. i was bd'ing like it was going out of style.. and got so wiped out that month before it was really time. 

Happy Holidays ladies!


----------



## Baileeboo77

Bazzb what CD are you on ?


----------



## bazzb

36 i think


----------



## bazzb

no wait its 37


----------



## Baileeboo77

That's how out of it I am lol it's in your ticker.


----------



## bazzb

LOL no worries!

i dont think im really 21 dpo though lol i think i did NOT ovulate right after the smiley face


----------



## Baileeboo77

Yeah I have no idea what the hell is making My cycle so long!


----------



## bazzb

im with ya
ill test xmas eve just incase i od a bit later it "should" show by then lol


----------



## Baileeboo77

Yeah I'm testing every other day.


----------



## bazzb

I'm too cheap
I only tested last sat


----------



## bazzb

Decided to do a opk lol it was negative so then I checked my cervix it didn't feel too high but it feel soft and like a dent or split in it maybe 
If I'm feeling the right thing lolol any ideas??
I also have clear discharge but it wasn't egg white yet so I dunno


----------



## bazzb

Found my thermometer that dh had hidden away from me last night lol
Decided to take my temp this Am, I no u can't go by one temp but it was 36.62 my pre I temps we high 35 or Low 36


----------



## AmandaWI

How is everyone this morning?
 
Bailee, what cycle day are on? Do you normally have irregular cycles?

Bazzb, I really think you didn't O until a day or so after your second smiley face, so how many dpo would that be? Did you stop temping before your temp went up?


----------



## koj518

Hi ladies - just poking my head in. I thought my LP was super short so I had given up this cycle, but I'm 11dpo today and AF is 2 days late. I tested BFN this morning though.. so I'm not sure what's going on... arghhhhh. I'm so frustrated!

bazzb - looks like you're having a long wait! I hope you get your answer soon :)


----------



## bazzb

I stopped temping about 6 data after my opk
I did have a temp drop in between and then it rose back up on the 6th day so I stopped as I was stressing

If I was preggo I think I would have gotten a positive opk I took another this am and it was negative if no af soon I will test again with a hpt

And thanks ladies I hope this cycle ends soon as well :)

How are u guys doing?


----------



## bazzb

Kojo great news on the longer luthal phase and u r not out til af shows


----------



## AmandaWI

I've heard that your luteal phase length doesn't usually change too much from cycle to cycle, is that true? I'm so confused now that FF is showing that I O this month. Up until now, I didn't think I was. So either this is my first time and I have now idea how long my luteal phase is and this will end up being like a 38d cycle. Or I have been Oing, just really late and only have a 10-11 day luteal phase. Because my cycles have never been more than 35 days and are usually about 32-34 days. FF says I O CD24. So confusing:)


----------



## Baileeboo77

Cd47


----------



## bazzb

38 for me
I started acupuncture today to attempt to regulate my cycles


----------



## Baileeboo77

Im scared , do you think something is wrong with me. Or it's just a normal thing ?


----------



## bazzb

I think we are just having a frigged up cycle


----------



## Baileeboo77

I heard acupuncture helps regulate a lot !


----------



## Baileeboo77

Im just a hypochondriac about everything. I hope she shows soon :(


----------



## bazzb

I hope it does work I will keep u posted ok


----------



## Baileeboo77

Ok :)


----------



## bazzb

I'm willing to try anything


----------



## wontgiveup

Bailee there is nothing wrong with you.... ;)
Hope you ladys are having a good weekend, Just wanted to say that nurse answerd all my questions and did a bunch of blood workup, I have to go back on Christmas eve morning So they can check my bloodpressure if its still high then there going to put me on BP meds...
They gave me a eppi pin for my allergies (reactions) that i some times have, but cant afford it its way to high, Like 245 dollars or somthing like that... 
We told my mothernlaw today through a christmas card, shes so happy, cant wait to tell my side of the fam.... Went maternity clothes shoping today Got what i needed cause my jeans wont fit me, and cant stand anything to tight on my uterus...
Hope Af shows soon for the ones whe are wanting her to show, Dont stress over how long your cycles are, Use Opks, And then test 2 weeks after your positive with a HPT.... love ya gals, Merrychristmas-HappyHolidays- Happy newyr, just in case im not on for a while... ;)


----------



## bazzb

Thanks won't give up
We love u too :) merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## Baileeboo77

Thanks girl
And hour better be on atleast once a,week :hugs: 
I can't wait to see you ultrasound. So exciting !!
Well bazzb maybe next month we will get our bfps and be bump buddies:)


----------



## Baileeboo77

You better **


----------



## Baileeboo77

Add me on fb y'all.
My name is Bailee Baxter Walker and email is [email protected]


----------



## bazzb

I don't use Facebook hunny
But I am hoping we will be bump buddies :)


----------



## bazzb

How old r u Bailee If u don't mind me asking


----------



## Baileeboo77

20 in January,you?


----------



## bazzb

Just turned 26 a few months back


----------



## bazzb

You hubby?


----------



## Baileeboo77

Yeah im young. Lol


----------



## Baileeboo77

21 yours ?


----------



## bazzb

He's 33


----------



## Baileeboo77

You like em older lol jkjkjk :)


----------



## Baileeboo77

Where are you from ?


----------



## bazzb

Lol! I really do
My ex was younger then me and it drove me nuts
So u went 7 years older lol


----------



## Baileeboo77

Haha are yall married ?


----------



## bazzb

Yep for 2.5 years been together for almost 5


----------



## Baileeboo77

Damn that's good! Where are you from.


----------



## bazzb

Oh sorry I missed that earlier!
I'm in Canadai think ur in US right?


----------



## bazzb

Bed time for me xoxoxo ladies


----------



## Baileeboo77

Yep, FL so wayyyy far down lol


----------



## bazzb

Lucky! Nice weather


----------



## wontgiveup

I just turned 24
Bailey cant find you :( Were ya from maybe ill find ya that way lol
Mine is under Cassandra Sells Hall https://www.facebook.com/cassandra.hall.790#!/cassandra.hall.790
Not sure if that link will work but you can try it


----------



## Baileeboo77

Lake city FL


----------



## AmandaWI

Morning Ladies!! I don't think anything is wrong with either of you. Sometimes we just have crazy cycles. Bazzb, how long was your first cycle after your m/c? Your body is probably just trying to get back to normal. Try not to stress too much, girls:)


----------



## bazzb

After my mc it took 53 days for af to come


----------



## Baileeboo77

My period came.like 2 weeks after I stopped bleeding and was very clotty for about 3 cycles.


----------



## AmandaWI

I think your body is still trying to get back to normal, I wouldn't worry about it. Hopefully af will come soon. Did you test this morning?

afm, my temp this morning was 96.8 which was way lower than yesterday. So I immediately took it again and it was 97.86, wtf? I took it a few more times and they were all closer to the higher one. Why was the first one so low and what temp do I use?


----------



## bazzb

I'm going to wait until Boxing Day to test
Don't want to think about it as I have to go up my sisters today

As for the temp thing I'm not sure , wontgiveup is great with charting maybe she can shed some light :)


----------



## bazzb

I wouldn't have existed af until around now anyways if it wasn't for that darn positive opk nov 30th


----------



## turtlemomma

Hi ya'll! Just wanted to let you know I am taking a thread break for a while- I wish you all the best of luck and hope you get your sticky little beans soon! :hugs:

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! 

PS- I'm still going to be journaling from time-to-time so feel free to stalk! :thumbup:


----------



## wontgiveup

Well Family was thrilled Now i just pray that every thing works out, ill be glad when my 12 weeks is up atleast.
My first scan is on 1-14-13/OB appointment
Doc is holding off on bloodpreasure meds he wants to see how my body is going to handle it first...
MerryChristmas/night night


----------



## Baileeboo77

No af bazzb?
I'm on cd50 now :(


----------



## Ciaramystic

I think I got a positive opk this morning!!! So how long until I O'?


----------



## Baileeboo77

Can you post a pic? 12-36 hrs, so get to :sex:


----------



## Ciaramystic

https://us-mg5.mail.yahoo.com/ya/download?mid=2_0_0_1_136712_AHRXimIAAA3aUNrwJQ6%2Fa0rKFXo&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1

Here is the picture :)


----------



## Ciaramystic

Ciaramystic said:


> https://us-mg5.mail.yahoo.com/ya/download?mid=2_0_0_1_136712_AHRXimIAAA3aUNrwJQ6%2Fa0rKFXo&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1
> 
> Here is the picture :)

The line to the right is test line the left line is control...


----------



## bazzb

No af Bailee :(
I haven't tested since December 15

Ciara I can't see a pix


----------



## Ciaramystic

bazzb said:


> No af Bailee :(
> I haven't tested since December 15
> 
> Ciara I can't see a pix

Weird... it's showing up in my time line ???? How do I post it??? I just attached it as a file... maybe if you click on file it will show up that way???


----------



## Ciaramystic

Is it showing now???
 



Attached Files:







securedownload.jpg
File size: 51.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## bazzb

The test line is darker :) yay it's positive


----------



## koj518

Hi ladies. Sorry I've been mia. I got an unpleasant surprise on Christmas day :witch: 4 days after misses period.. I was starting to get my hopes up :cry: oh well... On to the next cycle! Good luck to all testing or BDing soon!


----------



## bazzb

Sorry kojo good luck next cycle!


----------



## Baileeboo77

Ugh I feel horrible and I have a awful taste km my mouth got hit with some nausea also , im so confused !


----------



## bazzb

When did u test last Bailee


----------



## Ciaramystic

Ok... random... just did another opk and it's negative... I didn't test with FMU this morning. Does this mean I caught the tail end of my surge? If so does that mean I'm going to O' any time now??? Ugh really want to get some last minute BD'ing in...


----------



## bazzb

U may have caught the end of it
So u may be oing very soon
Get to bding!!


----------



## Ciaramystic

bazzb said:


> U may have caught the end of it
> So u may be oing very soon
> Get to bding!!

Trust me I would love to! But... DH and I are both at work for another 90 minutes... so going to have to wait a couple hours. Hopefully it won't be too late. I want that BFP so bad! LOL!!! I'm sure everyone does!!! It will be almost a year of ttc... It is a winter storm here so it's perfect stay in bed weather LOL!


----------



## bazzb

Haha nice
Remember you have a few hours to catch the egg even after u o so just bd at some point today and u covered your bases


----------



## Ciaramystic

Haha will do!!! He was up all night with a toothache... Last cycle around O' he was sick. I don't know what it is but something is always interfering with BD'ing... I all ready told him though, tired or not, he's mine when we get home! ;)-


----------



## TWINKLES80

Hi ladies: 

Sorry I've been MIA.. was busy visiting with family for the holidays!.. 

How is everyone doing??? 

As for me, I have a pretty confused cycle. No huge temp spike yet and I'm about a week late for o. Unless my silly thermometer is acting up. 

Just wanted to give you a heads up that not all thermometers are made equally. Oh my.. my nightstand looks like I sell them for a living I now have 3. One died and was acting quirky. The CVS brand is awful, it gives me a different reading on consecutive tries. I just bought the walgreens one fx it works? 

Which ones are you ladies using?


----------



## Ciaramystic

I'm using the Walgreens brand one... been using it 4 months and haven't had any problems. :)


----------



## Frustrated42

Hi ladies hope everyone had a great holiday! 

As for me I'm on to the next cycle af got me this morning. So on to the next cycle. I'm bit disappointed this time. I think it's time to go to the doctor and get answers as to why it's just not happening for us.


----------



## bazzb

Ciaramystic said:


> Haha will do!!! He was up all night with a toothache... Last cycle around O' he was sick. I don't know what it is but something is always interfering with BD'ing... I all ready told him though, tired or not, he's mine when we get home! ;)-

Lol tell him to lay there abd take it like a man ;)


----------



## TWINKLES80

Ciaramystic said:


> I'm using the Walgreens brand one... been using it 4 months and haven't had any problems. :)

Pink one? I just bought that one!! Let's hope it works great ;)


----------



## bazzb

I used a Sdm life brand one it seemed good

Sorry to the ladies who got af! On to the next cycle


----------



## nik25

I use the pink Walgreens thermometer.I love it. I'm actually on my second one lol. I've been temping for about 2 1/2 yrs though. I'm having weird symptoms for me. Im 9dpo today and have gas, nausea, tired, headache, crampy and very hungry all the time! My chart looks great but still doesn't mean a thing. Frustrated- sorry you got AF!:(boo how long have you ladies been ttc? We've been ttc 3 1/2 yrs. with never a BFP.


----------



## TWINKLES80

nik25 said:


> I use the pink Walgreens thermometer.I love it. I'm actually on my second one lol. I've been temping for about 2 1/2 yrs though. I'm having weird symptoms for me. Im 9dpo today and have gas, nausea, tired, headache, crampy and very hungry all the time! My chart looks great but still doesn't mean a thing. Frustrated- sorry you got AF!:(boo how long have you ladies been ttc? We've been ttc 3 1/2 yrs. with never a BFP.

Hi Nik: Thanks for the feedback.. hopefully walgreens works for me too! Your symptoms sound promising.. fx!! I'm no where near as long as you.. but I do feel your sadness and frustration :cry: 
Is your next step IVF? There's one bright side to your journey.. at least your dh is open to ivf.. mine is not =(


----------



## TWINKLES80

Ciaramystic said:


> Is it showing now???

Playing catch up with everyone's post.. Ciara.. lh looks positive for sure!! (sorry if too late)


----------



## AmandaWI

Hi Ladies!

Hope everyone had a great Christmas!

Bazzb & Bailee....still no af?? did you test recently?

Nik, your symptoms sound promising, fx for you!


----------



## Baileeboo77

bazzb said:


> When did u test last Bailee

Today bfn cd 52,im so confused !


----------



## bazzb

I didn't test since dec 15th
Going to pick up some test at the dollar store after work to tomorrow and will prob test Friday If af doesn't show


----------



## Baileeboo77

Girl you need to test !!!


----------



## AmandaWI

Bazzb, FX for you!!! I'm just like you, I always put off testing. I guess I'm always afraid to find out the result:)


----------



## bazzb

Yeah me too!! I always have weird cycles so I normally don't test
But I had a positive opk like 27 and 24 days ago lol


----------



## bazzb

Baileeboo77 said:


> Girl you need to test !!!

I no i no
Just too lazy to leave the house today


----------



## Baileeboo77

Lol well hopefully it will be a bfp!!!


----------



## bazzb

That would be a nice surprise
But at this rate af would be good too lol


----------



## Baileeboo77

I know right !


----------



## AmandaWI

I really hope you both either get bfps or af really soon!!! Boy, what we as women have to deal with, LOL!


----------



## bazzb

It's nuts!!!
Af is such a beyatch lol


----------



## AmandaWI

Yes she is!!!!! If only she would stay away :)


----------



## Baileeboo77

She is a bitch lol


----------



## bazzb

Lol or show up at this point
Lets just start over already


----------



## Baileeboo77

I agree bazzb!


----------



## Ciaramystic

If my temps stay or go up even further the next two days, then I'm officially in the tww!!! I plugged a couple temps in and it gives me O' day of yesterday!!! Glad we got that bd'ing in because I'm totally with FF that I O'd yesterday. First the positive opk then in the afternoon I had O' pains. So hoping this is it...


----------



## AmandaWI

GL Ciara!!! FX this is your month :)


----------



## bazzb

FX Ciara


----------



## Baileeboo77

Bazzb test !!!!


----------



## bazzb

my hubby got my 6 dollar store test today... i will test sat AM if she doesnt show
promise!!!


----------



## Baileeboo77

Lol think you should take one now!!!! Haha but okay Saturday!


----------



## bazzb

haha I am at work and i just Peed LOL


----------



## Baileeboo77

Lol boooooo


----------



## bazzb

I know! and i am too rushed on work mornings to do it LOL

Saturday it is, when will you test again?


----------



## AmandaWI

That's how I always feel. Weekends are much better:)


----------



## bazzb

when will you test amanda?


----------



## AmandaWI

I don't know. AF is due the 31st, so maybe the 5th. But, I have a feeling af will come this weekend.


----------



## bazzb

oh k
keep us posted ok


----------



## Baileeboo77

Probably tomorrow


----------



## bazzb

keep us posted hun


----------



## bazzb

Ok so I took one
Prob should have used fmu but I well
Just took a peak after 2min and BFN


----------



## Baileeboo77

:(
Well damn 
Did you ever get a positive opk this month ?


----------



## bazzb

Yes two
27 days ago and 24 days ago I think that's right


----------



## bazzb

Nope it's 28 and 25 days ago lol


----------



## bazzb

Uploaded it for fun lol


----------



## AmandaWI

Sorry Bazzb, hope af comes soon. I'm starting to get slight cramps, so pretty sure af is on its way.


----------



## bazzb

Hope she stays away for u
And comes for me 
I wanna start over


----------



## Baileeboo77

I wanna start over too!

Been having some side pains today maybe she is about to show !


----------



## bazzb

Oh hopefully!!
I had light craning today or maybe it's in my head lol !!


----------



## AmandaWI

I'm really ok if she comes for me too. I didn't have very high hopes for this cycle with my temps being so crazy. I'm looking forward to next cycle.


----------



## bazzb

Looks like we r all in the same boat


----------



## Baileeboo77

:/


----------



## bazzb

I feel like I am gonna puke blahhhhh


----------



## nik25

I just took a dollar general test and think I see a faint line but it was just at the limit time so it's prob an evap! I'll try to load a pic on here but it's under frer evap or BFP in pregnancy test section if any of you would like to look for me:) hopefully we all get our bfps this month!!


----------



## wontgiveup

Woohoo congrats, Thats positive alright YAY
Now you can join me https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p.../1599469-pregnant-1-need-bump-buddies-16.html


----------



## Baileeboo77

Sex hurt tonight :/ , just felt like a lot of pressure I think afis about to show!


Yes nik that looks like a bfp! Im hoping it is!! :)


----------



## bazzb

Hope she shows Bailee!! Start off the new year right


----------



## Runner

Hey girls,

he's my Dec chart:

https://i.imgur.com/cCaxp.png

FF marked it as 'triphasic' with possible implantation dip on 7dpo. What do you think?

Is anyone else testing Dec 31st? :flower:


----------



## bazzb

Looks good to me hun!!


----------



## Runner

Thanks, bazzb! :)

To be honest it was a bit of a whoopsie but we'd definitely be happy if it turns out to be BFP. We were planning on starting ttc after my sis has her baby in April, but now when I thik of it - it would be cool to be pregnant at the same time. :D 

Whatever the result turns out to be, I'll consider it's the way it's supossed to be. :)


----------



## wontgiveup

I love your sig RUNNER
I had a implantation dip want to see It was befor 8dpo
 



Attached Files:







chart.jpg
File size: 66.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## bazzb

Hi wontgiveup! how are you its been a while since we chatted


----------



## Baileeboo77

i am having so many stabbing pains down there :( she needs to common 


anyway how are yall doing today?


----------



## bazzb

sorry baillee hope she comes soon love

I am okay.. same ol no cramps no nothing
lots of clear discharge but its not really stretchy, dunno what it is lol.. i keep thinking i for AF and i go to the washroom but its just discharge


----------



## Baileeboo77

yeah thats how it was for me, but last night when we had sex it hurt like just uncomfortable and now my left lower side keeps getting a stabbing pain. Im hoping its nothing more than AF getting ready. I freak out over everything so im scared im having a ectopic lol


----------



## bazzb

i know
hope its just AF also...


----------



## Baileeboo77

if it was the test would still be positive right?


----------



## bazzb

yeah just light I think but visable 
I think ayways


----------



## Baileeboo77

are you gonna go to the doctor if she doesnt come soon?


----------



## bazzb

I have an APP on the 3rd anways 
Its just a check up, but I will mention it too her.. im sure she will say im adjusting from my MMC,,


----------



## Baileeboo77

Mine is on the 3rd too :)


----------



## nik25

Ahhhhhh!!!! I just took a frer I'm am shaking so bad it's positive!!!! My first ever BFP after 3 1/2 years!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baileeboo77

AWWWWW yay
wow you deserve that i see all of the fertility meds you were on.
sooooooooooo happy for you hun :hugs:


----------



## nik25

Thank you!! Funny thing is we kinda stopped ttc this month and I didn't take any meds at all. I did take clomid cycle though maybe its still in my system. I'm on my way to the city w my mom and dad and I feel like I'm gonna throw up hope I can manage not to Bc they'll be a sure sign and I want to surprise them!


----------



## Baileeboo77

awwww well im super happy for you. i hope the bean sticks!!! how are you gonna tell your dh?


----------



## bazzb

YAy Nik!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PIC please :)

and bailee we will both get good news at our app ok:)


----------



## AmandaWI

YEAH!!!!!!!!! Congrats Nik! So happy for you:)

Bazzb & Bailee I hope you both get good news at your appt next week.


----------



## TWINKLES80

nik25 said:


> Ahhhhhh!!!! I just took a frer I'm am shaking so bad it's positive!!!! My first ever BFP after 3 1/2 years!!!!!!!!

Congrats Nik!!! What did you do different ?


----------



## Baileeboo77

AmandaWI said:


> YEAH!!!!!!!!! Congrats Nik! So happy for you:)
> 
> Bazzb & Bailee I hope you both get good news at your appt next week.

thanks =) i hope so too!


----------



## wontgiveup

Woohoo another one yay I need to update the thread name, Whats that make 3 now i think!!


----------



## AmandaWI

How are you doing Wontgiveup??


----------



## IceQueen86

nik25 said:


> Ahhhhhh!!!! I just took a frer I'm am shaking so bad it's positive!!!! My first ever BFP after 3 1/2 years!!!!!!!!

Congrats on your long waited BFP!!! :headspin:


----------



## nik25

TWINKLES80 said:


> nik25 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhh!!!! I just took a frer I'm am shaking so bad it's positive!!!! My first ever BFP after 3 1/2 years!!!!!!!!
> 
> Congrats Nik!!! What did you do different ?Click to expand...

Thank you! I'm honostly still in shock :) The only things I did different this month was take my prenatal vitamins every night and I ended up getting a chest cold the week before Ovulation, so I was put on Cheritusin (cough syrup) & I think that really helped with my cm b/c I usually never have any ewcm and I had tons this month. We had our last RE appt. last cycle and decided to just let it go and move on to IVF next year. and just as soon as I relaxed, I think thats what the trick was! I just let go of it all. I still temped and took a couple of OPK's, but I didnt analize anything like I usually would. Good luck to all of you ladies!! I'm feeling SO blessed! and sending all of the :dust: your way!!


----------



## nik25

I almost forgot to upload my test! here it is. I actually just took another IC and it was a little darker than my FRER but here is the first one I took confirming my BFP :wohoo:


----------



## AmandaWI

I definitely see the line!! So exciting:) How many dpo are you? Did you miss af yet?


----------



## nik25

AmandaWI said:


> I definitely see the line!! So exciting:) How many dpo are you? Did you miss af yet?

I think i'm 11 dpo today. I had never Ovulated this early (cd11) I usually have a 29 day cycle so I guess I tested 4 days early. :) I am absolutely over the moon!!


----------



## nik25

good luck to all of you ladies!!


----------



## AmandaWI

Cool! Can't wait to see the line get darker:) Keep us posted. If you don't mind me asking, when did you and hubby get married? I was just looking at your ticker and I think it's right around when we did, 7/18/09.

I'm 12 dpo, CD36. I'm tempted to test, but I usually try to wait at least a few days after I miss af, which according to FF is due monday. (normally my cycles are 32-34 days, never over 35 days, but this is the first cycle I may have ovulated, so who knows:)) I think I'm too scared to see a BFN :)


----------



## nik25

AmandaWI said:


> Cool! Can't wait to see the line get darker:) Keep us posted. If you don't mind me asking, when did you and hubby get married? I was just looking at your ticker and I think it's right around when we did, 7/18/09.
> 
> I'm 12 dpo, CD36. I'm tempted to test, but I usually try to wait at least a few days after I miss af, which according to FF is due monday. (normally my cycles are 32-34 days, never over 35 days, but this is the first cycle I may have ovulated, so who knows:)) I think I'm too scared to see a BFN :)


yay! thats when we got married also! your chart looks awesome! :happydance: good luck! hope you get your bfp so we can be preggo buddies!


----------



## bazzb

Good luck Amanda!
Night ladies chat soon xx


----------



## AmandaWI

How cool! Thanks for looking at my chart. This is my first month temping and since my temps were so crazy, I really wasn't very hopeful. Preggo buddies sound great:) If not, I'm starting Clomid next cycle, so I'm looking forward to trying that!


----------



## nik25

AmandaWI said:


> How cool! Thanks for looking at my chart. This is my first month temping and since my temps were so crazy, I really wasn't very hopeful. Preggo buddies sound great:) If not, I'm starting Clomid next cycle, so I'm looking forward to trying that!

I really hope you wont make it til next month ;) and you get your bfp! but if not feel free to ask me any questions! I've been on clomid for 10 cycles...


----------



## AmandaWI

Thanks Nik!! I really appreciate it and I hope you're right. But, if not I'm sure I'll have lots of questions :) I'm so happy for you! You totally deserve it!


----------



## Baileeboo77

nik25 said:


> AmandaWI said:
> 
> 
> How cool! Thanks for looking at my chart. This is my first month temping and since my temps were so crazy, I really wasn't very hopeful. Preggo buddies sound great:) If not, I'm starting Clomid next cycle, so I'm looking forward to trying that!
> 
> I really hope you wont make it til next month ;) and you get your bfp! but if not feel free to ask me any questions! I've been on clomid for 10 cycles...Click to expand...

I
I go to the doctor on the 3rd. I don't know what to say so that they will take me seriously (im almost 20 in January). Hubby and I have been ttc for over a year and haven't been able to get a bfp since our mc. I am having a long cycle now and don't know why af won't show. What do I say or do to get on clomid?


----------



## bazzb

Any new test nik?


----------



## AmandaWI

Bailee, my Dr put me on Clomid because I wasn't ovulating on my own (all my opks were negative), until this last month when I O CD24. That's still pretty late, so I'm hoping the Clomid will help me O regularly and earlier. I hope they take you seriously and help you in some way. Just be honest with them, I don't think there are any magic words to get on Clomid. It just depends on your situation.


----------



## Baileeboo77

In the last 6months I have gotten positive opks for only 2 cycles :(


----------



## nik25

WELL...heres my new pics!!! I can't believe it!

I also only had clomid prescribed b/c I didn't Ovulate regular. I would defanitely ask your Dr. about it though! Have any of you ladies tested yet? :babydust:


----------



## Baileeboo77

Can they give me something to kick start af?


----------



## Runner

When my sis had a super long cycle her gyn gave her Duphaston- it's basically the progesterone you take for how ever long your Dr. tells you to (for her it was 10 days) and then when you stop taking it you get AF in 2-3 days.


----------



## Baileeboo77

I was researching and a lot of people say it's better to let your cycle start on it's own. I guess I will see what the doctor says!


----------



## bazzb

Yay nik beautiful line!!


----------



## wontgiveup

Yep they gave me PROVERA to kick start AF twice (it works) All it is Is a fake period not a real one.. Its to trick your body So that you can take clomid for ovulation to kick in...


----------



## Baileeboo77

Hmm well maybe he will do that!


----------



## nik25

Baileeboo77 said:


> I was researching and a lot of people say it's better to let your cycle start on it's own. I guess I will see what the doctor says!

I had a Very delayed period a few months back (my day21 test said I did not ovulate) so my Dr. Put me on prometrium to induce AF. She came about 12 days after I began the pills. Good luck!


----------



## Cholita79

Hi there :winkwink:

I have been trying for my second child nearly 1 1/2 years. I have POCS. I got pregnant with my second child two months after stopped pills. I feel frustrated and confused cuz I don't know what is happening. 2 IUI Failed. :cry:
At the beginning of Dec I started taking Clomid for 5 days, day 21 blood test said I didn't ovulate. Day 28 period did come. Dr told me to wait one more week and try pregnancy test before started taking provera again. Test was negative so I started to take provera to bring my period on. It has been six days since I finished provera and there is not a sign of a period. I took provera twice in the past and period came within two days. I feel very confused cuz I don't know what to do. I want to start with Clomid but there is not period. My Dr is on holidays for Xmas time so I have to wait until the following week to make an appointment. Has anyone has a similar situation ? :cry:


----------



## AmandaWI

Nik, love the pics!!!

Bailee, hopefully the Dr will answer all your questions and help you start af so you can move on to the next cycle. From what I have read it sounds pretty common to take something to jump start af. 

Cholita, Welcome! I'm sorry I don't have any advice for you, but I'm sure one of the other ladies on here can help. Hope you get some answers soon!

Bazzb, how are you doing today?


----------



## bazzb

I'm good Amanda!
Chilling in bed watching soaps lol

How r u


----------



## AmandaWI

Sounds like a great Sunday morning!! I'm good. I have a family Christmas party today, so I'm looking forward to the distraction:) Tomorrow should be busy as work too because it's the last day of the year. My new goal is to stay busy and not think about things too much, haha! I wish it were that easy :)


----------



## bazzb

Haha I wish!!!
I have tomorrow off so I will be thinking away lol


----------



## AmandaWI

:) You'll have to find some good movies to watch!


----------



## bazzb

Yes I will

How long is ur normal luthal phase??


----------



## AmandaWI

I really don't know. This is my first month charting and as far as I know my first month ovulating. What's weird is I'm on CD38 and my longest cycle since going off bc was 35 days. But, my cycles seem to be getting longer and longer lately. FF says af is due tomorrow, so maybe I'm just having a really long cycle.


----------



## bazzb

Maybe 
My cycles r so screwed up as well lol


----------



## wontgiveup

Hey ladys how are ya this sunday morning... Im inviteing a girl i know to come join you ladys her name is kayla she realy wants another baby so i told her you ladys are awesome and will help anyway you can.... Have a good day :)


----------



## bazzb

Sure the more the merrier


----------



## AmandaWI

Bazzb, did you have weird cycles before your mc or do you think that's what's causing it?


----------



## bazzb

They were about 35-45 days and no more than that before my mc
Since my mc in sept I've ky had one af and that was nov 15 ,53 days after my mc


----------



## AmandaWI

They say it can take a few cycles to get back to normal after a mc. Probably especially since you had longer cycles to begin with. But, it's good that you have your Dr appt this week and hopefully they can reassure you that everything is normal.


----------



## bazzb

Thanks Amanda! Hope you r right


----------



## wontgiveup

AmandaWI said:


> They say it can take a few cycles to get back to normal after a mc. Probably especially since you had longer cycles to begin with. But, it's good that you have your Dr appt this week and hopefully they can reassure you that everything is normal.

AMANDA TEST TEST TEST lol
You have gone 14 days so far above your coverline a frer will be able to pick the hormone up by now... Cause your baby would implant no latter then 12 dpo
norm... is between 6-12


----------



## wontgiveup

You can even test this afternoon it should still pick up if you are FXD for you girl....


----------



## Baileeboo77

CD 56 wtfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## wontgiveup

lol bailey here take a look
This was one of my long cycles it was a total of 67days UGHHHHH!!!! i hated it..
 



Attached Files:







for bailey.jpg
File size: 63.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AmandaWI

wontgiveup said:


> AmandaWI said:
> 
> 
> They say it can take a few cycles to get back to normal after a mc. Probably especially since you had longer cycles to begin with. But, it's good that you have your Dr appt this week and hopefully they can reassure you that everything is normal.
> 
> AMANDA TEST TEST TEST lol
> You have gone 14 days so far above your coverline a frer will be able to pick the hormone up by now... Cause your baby would implant no latter then 12 dpo
> norm... is between 6-12Click to expand...

Thanks Wontgiveup! I still might wait a few days. I'm afraid to see another BFN :) According to FF, af is due today. So, technically I haven't missed af yet. Even though I am on CD 39, which is the longest ever for me. I don't know what's worse, the disappointment of a BFN or the false hope of waiting for af to show!! I think it's driving me crazy, I didn't sleep very well last night :)


----------



## bazzb

I barely slept also
Bfn today!!
I don't even no when I od lol


----------



## AmandaWI

Sorry Bazzb! It can be so frustrating.


----------



## bazzb

Just want af now lol
So annoyed.


----------



## AmandaWI

I have my FX for you that af will show up soon :) Do you have any plans for New Years Eve?


----------



## bazzb

None at all
U?


----------



## AmandaWI

Just going out for dinner and then having my brother and his gf over at our house.


----------



## wontgiveup

Amanda when you testing?


----------



## AmandaWI

I haven't decided yet. For sure on Saturday:) ....maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Frustrated42

I need some help ladies. I have fallen to poas addiction lol. I have had what I think is a very light period very very light. This morning I got up and to cure my addiction I used an opk which was extremely positive. My light af stopped yesterday and now I have just confused myself.


----------



## bazzb

That is odd
Like how light ?? How many days?


----------



## Frustrated42

Tmi warning light enough that all I would have to use is a panty liner and that's it. I usually have heavy flow at least on day and my worse day was light enough that one pad barely had much on it. An it only lasted 4 days.


----------



## wontgiveup

Frustrated42 said:


> Tmi warning light enough that all I would have to use is a panty liner and that's it. I usually have heavy flow at least on day and my worse day was light enough that one pad barely had much on it. An it only lasted 4 days.

I can only think of two things 
ONE your pregnant
TWO the spotting is OVulation Spotting and thats why the opk is positive

NOTE: my opks were very very positive Darker then my HCG :)


----------



## wontgiveup

Id run out and get a pregnancy test FRER and if its negative get to BDn babe :) lol


----------



## bazzb

Hard to say
Did u take a hpt??


----------



## meggnrenee

Hello Ladies! I really need some of you to look at my chart please  I am currently on 9dpo and o'd cd16. FF says so BUT.... I started my "period" yesterday 8dpo I have been tracking for 3 months (only temped starting the middle of last cycle). I am normally a 28 day girl, always have been when not on BC. Last 2 months have been normal 28 days cycles starting right on time.... but this month I am starting 4-7days early??? FF says I should start on the 6th of Jan and that would be 30days they estimated going off my O day. Last month didn't temp all the way through and it said maybe I o'd beteen cd15-cd17. Still started my period after 28 days Anyways my "period" that I am having now is bright red to dark red/brown and is light flow like. my period normaly starts light and gets heavy the next day, today is day 2 of bleeding and it is still a light flow. I definately have cramps like it could be the real deal, and not a ton of preggo signs, but it just doesn't feel usual. I don't remember ever starting early, have been late but never early. Can you please take a look and comment. I'm confused 
https://fertilityfriend.com/home/408adc/ Thank you


----------



## Frustrated42

I haven't tested on a hpt yet. I have one ics left I'm just waiting to test for a bit ill test on it tonight. I just confused myself so much. I don't even know why I did it. I was thinking that af was so weird. I don't know why I do this to myself.


----------



## Frustrated42

Took an hpt which was bfn. Going to get a different opk today and test again and then bd. if I do O now that would be a 22 day cycle which is really short. Guess I will bring in the new year with bd in hopes to catch the egg.


----------



## wontgiveup

meggnrenee said:


> Hello Ladies! I really need some of you to look at my chart please I am currently on cd9 and o'd cd16. FF says so BUT.... I started my "period" yesterday cd8 I have been tracking for 3 months (only temped starting the middle of last cycle). I am normally a 28 day girl, always have been when not on BC. Last 2 months have been normal 28 days cycles starting right on time.... but this month I am starting 4-7days early??? FF says I should start on the 6th of Jan and that would be 30days they estimated going off my O day. Last month didn't temp all the way through and it said maybe I o'd beteen cd15-cd17. Still started my period after 28 days Anyways my "period" that I am having now is bright red to dark red/brown and is light flow like. my period normaly starts light and gets heavy the next day, today is day 2 of bleeding and it is still a light flow. I definately have cramps like it could be the real deal, and not a ton of preggo signs, but it just doesn't feel usual. I don't remember ever starting early, have been late but never early. Can you please take a look and comment. I'm confused
> https://fertilityfriend.com/home/408adc/ Thank you

I dont quite understand how you can be on CD9 and od on CD16 that makes no since lol from your chart your on cd25. I wouldnt worry about starting your period early its very normal for women to have a off cycle now in then even those who are pretty regular :) Another thing i can tell from your chart, you bd right on schedule woohoo Fxd crossed you got that egg... Once again dont worry about being early with your period it happens... nothing is wrong with you trust me.. Ok so now im going to back track what i said oops sorry, I see what you mean by being on cd 9... Just no that yes what your haveing sounds def like your period... But why are you still on your period at CD9 lol you confused me with your message..
Are you saying you started your period then it stoped and came back?? hmm guess you just wasnt done


----------



## wontgiveup

Frustrated42 said:


> Took an hpt which was bfn. Going to get a different opk today and test again and then bd. if I do O now that would be a 22 day cycle which is really short. Guess I will bring in the new year with bd in hopes to catch the egg.

hey thats a great way to bring in the new yr, wish i could say the same, but my husband doesnt want to have sex in fear of hurting the baby lol... its fusrating, cause im ready to make love all ready :dohh:


----------



## meggnrenee

lol i meant 9dpo rofl..... I'm guessing its just off.... at first I thought Implantation bleeding because my temp dropped 7dpo and went back up at 8dpo. Then on 8dpo in the evening I started spotting but it hasn't stopped yet. Not getting heavier as usual. Ill have to edit my post :) thank you!


----------



## wontgiveup

ROFL oh lol ok i completly understand now lol!!!
Hope you continue on this thread we would love to have ya..


----------



## wontgiveup

Is it still only spotting cause your right it could very well be IB :) fxd AF doesnt show for you


----------



## meggnrenee

to me I'd think it's too heavy to be IB, but.... it's the right timing. Thats whats getting me.... oooh I bet the mail is here maybe I can just test.... probably would be bfn even if I am preggo :(.... Hmmm. It's suspicious to me.


----------



## meggnrenee

used the same tampon since 5am though.... sorry TMI, so I'd say spotting for me :)


----------



## meggnrenee

ok :) Tests came... bad news: I already pee'd before they got here lol. So ovbiously this is not a concentrated test at all, HCG said neg, but... OPK said a faint positive. FMU tomorrow!


----------



## wontgiveup

It would show by now if its IB... i think sounds like it may be your period comeing on And theres no TMI here lol... were very open minded people lol


----------



## bazzb

I agree
No such thing as tmi on this thread :)


----------



## wontgiveup

BAzzb how are we today, Any plans for tonight... None for me, i am having DH bring me a big whopper from Burgerking and a Choc.. shake lol... Craving of mine.. Will prob watch the ball drop and go to bed, wish we could get a little closer if you no what i mean lol but he feels he might hurt the baby or me... I tried discussing this with him but he still has his doubts about it... He didnt want to get on top of me yesterday just to kiss cause he was afraid of hurting mytummy.. Its sweet and Make me think AWW how cute... but at the same time im like "well damn now im sad lol" But im sure will be ok.. Ill have the doc reasure us both on the whole sex during pregnancy thing... Because i will adment, i worry a bit my self..
Whats your plans tonight..


----------



## Baileeboo77

How is everyone doing!?
I still am getting BIG FAT NEGATIVES, i had some stabbing pinching pain on my left side on friday? Im not sure what it would be? And had some egg white cm a couple days before that. I have had no af symptoms and am getting very impatient!!!! i just want to know wtf is going on..... i have my appt on the 3rd so we will see. i am gonna ask for provera i think to kick start af but if i do will they make sure like 1000% i am not preggo like even if i am only 3 weeks?


----------



## wontgiveup

Baileeboo77 said:


> How is everyone doing!?
> I still am getting BIG FAT NEGATIVES, i had some stabbing pinching pain on my left side on friday? Im not sure what it would be? And had some egg white cm a couple days before that. I have had no af symptoms and am getting very impatient!!!! i just want to know wtf is going on..... i have my appt on the 3rd so we will see. i am gonna ask for provera i think to kick start af but if i do will they make sure like 1000% i am not preggo like even if i am only 3 weeks?

Well sounds like you infact ovulated already.. The pains, the ewcm YEP.. your prob just now hitting your 2weekwait... So i would wait for your period befor you go ahead and jump start it with provera, cause provera can harm the baby "some say" if taking when pregnant... I dont see how all it is Progesterone, so ignor that last statement lol...


----------



## Baileeboo77

lmao, well TMI WARNING, i went to the bathroom and i had sex the night before and thought i had to poop but i guess i didnt but when i got off the toilet there was a longgggg piece of cm that was white thats the only white cm i have seen this month. SO i am hoping thats what it was.(this was a couple days before my pains). So i really dont know would it help if i temped ?i mean this late in my cycle?


----------



## Frustrated42

Yup bd tonight but so strange I'm going to discuss it with my doctor when I go in the new year. It should be a pretty short cycle which means ill be back in my tww in a day.


----------



## Baileeboo77

heres my fb link girls 
https://www.facebook.com/bailee.walker.52?ref=tn_tnmn


----------



## meggnrenee

wontgiveup said:


> It would show by now if its IB... i think sounds like it may be your period comeing on And theres no TMI here lol... were very open minded people lol

You think so? I only held my pee for 20 min lol.


----------



## wontgiveup

Well its possible your urine was to consantrated but IB isnt heavy, doesnt have any flow to it, and is Just spotting, I had it It was the size of a eraser tip Brownish light pink cm Then there was nothing.... Some women have a 2day light spotting from time to time and then find out there pregnant so anything can happen, its just a waiting game, and it sucks..


----------



## meggnrenee

yea your probably right. well if it stops tomorrow then ill test, if not then i guess I dont need to lol. Thanks for your help!


----------



## wontgiveup

yay i found you bailey lol :)
ANd lol they say a bowl movement is the best time to check for FCM :)
How old is your hubby :) mine is 24


----------



## Baileeboo77

21


----------



## wontgiveup

You make such a cute couple, i love your pics.. Ad me k, i dont have many pic of the husband just ones from when we were younger, and You may not recognize me with that long long hair lol Oh how i miss it..


----------



## Baileeboo77

haha aww thanks =)
and i added you!


----------



## bazzb

Won'tgiveup
I'm good, staying home tonight and watching tv with hubby 

I think it's sweet that your hubby is so gentle around u, although I know what u mean by wanting sex lol


----------



## bazzb

I miss my long hair also :(
I'm growing it now


----------



## wontgiveup

lol love sex lol
and bazzb sounds like my night, cant wait for hubby to get home with my whopper lol and shake


----------



## bazzb

Ok guys I've always wondered what an Evap line was
I've never had one, anyways attached is my test I took at 10 am so like 11 hours ago lol this is an Evap right?


----------



## wontgiveup

Well i was going to say yes but then i looked at it and thats a pink line, When you took the test how long did you wait to look at it... do you remember. Take another in the morning set your timer for 10min :)


----------



## bazzb

I looked at it about 7 or 8 min I think
I'm sure it's an Evap
Just wanted ur opinions :)


----------



## wontgiveup

yw


----------



## bazzb

I will test again in a few days


----------



## bazzb

Different lighting


----------



## TWINKLES80

wontgiveup said:


> You make such a cute couple, i love your pics.. Ad me k, i dont have many pic of the husband just ones from when we were younger, and You may not recognize me with that long long hair lol Oh how i miss it..

Hey ladies.. hope you had a great nye 

won't give up what was your cm right during about 8dpo? I'm having wet not creamy? Tmi sorry!


----------



## Frustrated42

bazzb said:


> I miss my long hair also :(
> I'm growing it now

I have really long hair and somedays I want to cut it lol. But I'm not until September. My best friend and I decided we are going to raise money for cancer and both cut our off in September and donate it.


----------



## AmandaWI

Happy New Year to everyone! I was up until almost 2 last night and I'm not used to that at all. Feeling a bit tired today:)


----------



## AmandaWI

So today is cd40, 16dpo. Everyone is telling me to test, but I had planned on waiting until Saturday. Don't know what to do?!?

I haven't peed in almost 1 1/2 hrs, just in case I decide to test, LOL! I'm not sure how long I would need to hold it, I know they say fmu is best. So, maybe I should wait for fmu....on Saturday like I had planned! Sorry girls, I'm making myself crazy!


----------



## TWINKLES80

AmandaWI said:


> So today is cd40, 16dpo. Everyone is telling me to test, but I had planned on waiting until Saturday. Don't know what to do?!?
> 
> I haven't peed in almost 1 1/2 hrs, just in case I decide to test, LOL! I'm not sure how long I would need to hold it, I know they say fmu is best. So, maybe I should wait for fmu....on Saturday like I had planned! Sorry girls, I'm making myself crazy!

I would go for it! :)


----------



## wontgiveup

TEST TEST TEST :)
It cant hurt


----------



## wontgiveup

TWINKLES80 said:


> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> You make such a cute couple, i love your pics.. Ad me k, i dont have many pic of the husband just ones from when we were younger, and You may not recognize me with that long long hair lol Oh how i miss it..
> 
> Hey ladies.. hope you had a great nye
> 
> won't give up what was your cm right during about 8dpo? I'm having wet not creamy? Tmi sorry!Click to expand...

S at 8dpo then W at 9dpo Its been dif every day


----------



## wontgiveup

Frustrated42 said:


> bazzb said:
> 
> 
> I miss my long hair also :(
> I'm growing it now
> 
> I have really long hair and somedays I want to cut it lol. But I'm not until September. My best friend and I decided we are going to raise money for cancer and both cut our off in September and donate it.Click to expand...

Thats awesome i wish i had done that with mine


----------



## wontgiveup

AmandaWI said:


> So today is cd40, 16dpo. Everyone is telling me to test, but I had planned on waiting until Saturday. Don't know what to do?!?
> 
> I haven't peed in almost 1 1/2 hrs, just in case I decide to test, LOL! I'm not sure how long I would need to hold it, I know they say fmu is best. So, maybe I should wait for fmu....on Saturday like I had planned! Sorry girls, I'm making myself crazy!

I say test, regaredless something would show up so dont worry about the urine.. What kind of test you useing cause that makes a big dif it being this early in the game, A frere picks it up everytime... low levels of hcg even... From looking at your chart i would say you are so pregnant but i dont want to get your hopes up... and me be wrong lol


----------



## TWINKLES80

wontgiveup said:


> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> You make such a cute couple, i love your pics.. Ad me k, i dont have many pic of the husband just ones from when we were younger, and You may not recognize me with that long long hair lol Oh how i miss it..
> 
> Hey ladies.. hope you had a great nye
> 
> won't give up what was your cm right during about 8dpo? I'm having wet not creamy? Tmi sorry!Click to expand...
> 
> S at 8dpo then W at 9dpo Its been dif every dayClick to expand...

Thanks! First time I've had triphasic and first time not creamy. Not due to test until Sat :)


----------



## AmandaWI

Thanks Wontgiveup & Twinkles! Maybe I'll go dig through my closet and see what kind of tests I have, LOL:) Now DH is trying to talk me into it too, haha!


----------



## Baileeboo77

Bazzb testttt again soon lol


----------



## bazzb

Haha I'm scared too!!


----------



## wontgiveup

Oh you ladys are driving me crazy with this waiting Amanda TEST bazzb TEST!!!!!! lol


----------



## AmandaWI

I did, I tested! And it's a BFP!!!!!! I'm so shocked and can't quite believe it right now:) Thanks girls for encouraging me to test!


----------



## bazzb

Omg!!!! Beautiful!!!!!!!! Yay!!!! 

Ok I went a lil overboard with the !!! But in so happy for you :)


----------



## bazzb

I will tomorrow or Thursday
I wish I had a frer!


----------



## AmandaWI

Thanks Bazzb! I think you need to stop at the store and get some frer. That's what I used:)


----------



## bazzb

I know 
I'm just scared I hate seeing bfn
Ill wait and see if I get a light line on a dollar store one


----------



## wontgiveup

AmandaWI said:


> I did, I tested! And it's a BFP!!!!!! I'm so shocked and can't quite believe it right now:) Thanks girls for encouraging me to test!
> 
> View attachment 541711

i told you I told you lol i just new it woohoo yay, come join my thread, 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...gnant-1-need-bump-buddies-19.html:hugs::hugs:


----------



## bazzb

Is ur hubby excited??


----------



## wontgiveup

bazzb said:


> I know
> I'm just scared I hate seeing bfn
> Ill wait and see if I get a light line on a dollar store one

It being so early your lible to take 3 dollar store test and only have one light line, but if you use a frer it will forsure catch it :hugs: Fxd for you... But i completly understand about the wanting to wait it out and afraid of seeing a Negative... I just realy hope that test wasnt a bad evap


----------



## bazzb

Me too
Not getting my hopes up much
It was pink though, time will tell right


----------



## AmandaWI

Wontgiveup....you were right! You are good, LOL!

I really hope it ends up being your BFP Bazzb!!!! 

Yes, Hubby is over the moon! The look on his face was priceless. We are both just a little scared to get too excited in case it doesn't work out. But, right now we couldn't be happier. What a Happy New Year!!!

Wishing for some more BFPs in 2013!


----------



## Baileeboo77

Yay what a great line !!!!
Now I wanna test lol but it will be a bfn so no point ha ha


----------



## wontgiveup

Amanda i could tell by looking at your chart i just new it.. That and when you hit 14days with no period I said Yep i think shes knocked up
Bazzb oh how i wish i had a chart of yours to look at, i miss chart stalking you lol


----------



## bazzb

Lol I no
I may chart next cycle


----------



## TWINKLES80

AmandaWI said:


> I did, I tested! And it's a BFP!!!!!! I'm so shocked and can't quite believe it right now:) Thanks girls for encouraging me to test!
> 
> View attachment 541711

YAy Amanda!!!!!!! :)


----------



## AmandaWI

Thanks Bailee!

I'm so glad Wontgiveup encouraged me to chart! I would have never known I ovulated on my own this last month. Guess I won't be needing the Clomid in my dresser. And I don't even care that it cost $45! Haha! 

Bazzb, I think charting would help you a lot, just try not to analyze it too much. Maybe you'll have to enlist your DH to keep track of it on the chart, haha!


----------



## AmandaWI

Thanks Twinkles!!


----------



## TWINKLES80

AmandaWI said:


> Thanks Twinkles!!

You give me hope! Also o'd in the 20's let's hope the BfP trend continues !!

Cheers to happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## bazzb

AmandaWI said:


> Thanks Bailee!
> 
> I'm so glad Wontgiveup encouraged me to chart! I would have never known I ovulated on my own this last month. Guess I won't be needing the Clomid in my dresser. And I don't even care that it cost $45! Haha!
> 
> Bazzb, I think charting would help you a lot, just try not to analyze it too much. Maybe you'll have to enlist your DH to keep track of it on the chart, haha!

Lol I stopped charting halfway through this cycle when my opk turned positive but my temp dropped, wish I hadn't gotten so duacoueaged at least I'd know when and is I od 

Also my temp is up to 36.87 this am 
Usual pre I temps r like 36.2 or lower


----------



## AmandaWI

Twinkles, how many dpo are you? FX you get your BFP, too!

Bazzb, you may have ovulated a lot later than you thought, which is why you were getting BFNs before. Are you going to pick up a frer tomorrow?


----------



## TWINKLES80

AmandaWI said:


> Twinkles, how many dpo are you? FX you get your BFP, too!
> 
> Bazzb, you may have ovulated a lot later than you thought, which is why you were getting BFNs before. Are you going to pick up a frer tomorrow?

I'm still 9dpo! Still hoping for a BfP so I don't have to take clomid! We're you set to take clomid as well?


----------



## AmandaWI

TWINKLES80 said:


> AmandaWI said:
> 
> 
> Twinkles, how many dpo are you? FX you get your BFP, too!
> 
> Bazzb, you may have ovulated a lot later than you thought, which is why you were getting BFNs before. Are you going to pick up a frer tomorrow?
> 
> I'm still 9dpo! Still hoping for a BfP so I don't have to take clomid! We're you set to take clomid as well?Click to expand...

Yes, I already got my prescription:) So, I guess I didn't need to spend the $45, but oh well, LOL! I really thought I would be using it next cycle, my temps are all over the place so I wasn't convinced that I even ovulated. Guess FF was right! When are you going to test?


----------



## TWINKLES80

AmandaWI said:


> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmandaWI said:
> 
> 
> Twinkles, how many dpo are you? FX you get your BFP, too!
> 
> Bazzb, you may have ovulated a lot later than you thought, which is why you were getting BFNs before. Are you going to pick up a frer tomorrow?
> 
> I'm still 9dpo! Still hoping for a BfP so I don't have to take clomid! We're you set to take clomid as well?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I already got my prescription:) So, I guess I didn't need to spend the $45, but oh well, LOL! I really thought I would be using it next cycle, my temps are all over the place so I wasn't convinced that I even ovulated. Guess FF was right! When are you going to test?Click to expand...

I'm so happy for you! I'm or was on the same boat thinking clomid next cycle, hopefully won't need to! Your chart looks amazing!

I've tested on cheapies not on frer. Not sure if I want to spend yet another 20 bucks on a test so ill text sat when af is suppose to come.

:hugs:


----------



## bazzb

Think I will wait until the weekend! Just to make sure af doesn't show


----------



## nik25

AmandaWI said:


> I did, I tested! And it's a BFP!!!!!! I'm so shocked and can't quite believe it right now:) Thanks girls for encouraging me to test!
> 
> View attachment 541711

Yay!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmandaWI

Thanks Nik!! How have you been feeling?

Twinkles, I really hope you don't need Clomid next cycle as well. FX for you and will be watching for your test:)

Bazzb, are you going to use a frer when you do test again?


----------



## bazzb

Think ill use a dollar store one again
Posted my pic on countdowntopregnancy.com and 80% said negative so I don't want to waste the money since it was an Evap


----------



## AmandaWI

FX for you Bazzb!


----------



## bazzb

I appreciate it Amanda! Thx 
Congrats again


----------



## AmandaWI

Your Welcome Bazzb! Stayed up way too late last night, so it's time for bed for me:) Night!


----------



## bazzb

Night hun and everyone else :)


----------



## Frustrated42

You ladies are so encouraging. 
Congrats Amanda on the BFP! 
DH and I have been bding like crazy after the positive opk yesterday. I really am hoping for a BFP this cycle.


----------



## bazzb

Good luck!


----------



## kaili

I took an IC HCG earlier today but I got sidetracked and forgot to check it for like 2 hours, came back and... theres DEF a line, but I'm not sure if its an evap or not... its an internet cheapie, but I feel like last month even my 1 day old ones didn't have a line this distinct, could be wrong. what do you ladies think? I'm 9DPO, temp dip 2 days ago, have yall had issues with evaps on the cheapies? ill try to post a pic but imgur is being uncooperative


----------



## Baileeboo77

Do you have a pic ?


----------



## kaili

Baileeboo77 said:


> Do you have a pic ?

I can't get the pic to upload, but I'm 10DPO today and I still had a line on a cheapie this morning with FMU, so I waited 4 hours and just now took a clearblue digital, and its positive, the digitals don't lie or give evaps, right????


----------



## bazzb

if you got positive on a digi, id say you are good to go :)


----------



## nik25

kaili said:


> Baileeboo77 said:
> 
> 
> Do you have a pic ?
> 
> I can't get the pic to upload, but I'm 10DPO today and I still had a line on a cheapie this morning with FMU, so I waited 4 hours and just now took a clearblue digital, and its positive, the digitals don't lie or give evaps, right????Click to expand...

YAY!! Nope digits don't lie:) congratulations!!!!


----------



## kaili

nik25 said:


> kaili said:
> 
> 
> I can't get the pic to upload, but I'm 10DPO today and I still had a line on a cheapie this morning with FMU, so I waited 4 hours and just now took a clearblue digital, and its positive, the digitals don't lie or give evaps, right????
> 
> YAY!! Nope digits don't lie:) congratulations!!!!Click to expand...

I'm still not supposed to get my period til the 5th, and I'm only 10dpo, so I'm going to wait til Sunday before I get excited, I'm trying to stay calm but I'm overwhelmed with excitement!!


----------



## bazzb

congrats!


----------



## wontgiveup

kaili said:


> Baileeboo77 said:
> 
> 
> Do you have a pic ?
> 
> I can't get the pic to upload, but I'm 10DPO today and I still had a line on a cheapie this morning with FMU, so I waited 4 hours and just now took a clearblue digital, and its positive, the digitals don't lie or give evaps, right????Click to expand...

Congrats kaili


----------



## Baileeboo77

Yay thats the 4th bfp on this thread in like a month! !!!!

Hopfully bazzb and I join yall soon if our cycles ever end lol :hugs:


----------



## bazzb

hope so Bailee!!


----------



## wontgiveup

Yes seems to be a luckly thread so ladys dont go anywere lol...


----------



## bazzb

Staying put lol!


----------



## AmandaWI

kaili said:


> Baileeboo77 said:
> 
> 
> Do you have a pic ?
> 
> I can't get the pic to upload, but I'm 10DPO today and I still had a line on a cheapie this morning with FMU, so I waited 4 hours and just now took a clearblue digital, and its positive, the digitals don't lie or give evaps, right????Click to expand...

Yeah!!!! Congrats :) We're only about a week apart, I'm 17 dpo, BFP last night!


----------



## bazzb

love it!!!


----------



## TWINKLES80

wontgiveup said:


> Yes seems to be a luckly thread so ladys dont go anywere lol...

Congrats Kaili! Woohoo lets hope everyone gets their bfps this month! how grand would that be!?


----------



## AmandaWI

Twinkles, how are you feeling today? 10dpo, right?

Bazzb & Bailee, your appts are tomorrow, right? FX you will both get answers :)


----------



## kaili

I called my OB this morning, they dont see ladies til 6 weeks past ovulation, so I've scheduled my 6 week appointment for jan 25 :)


----------



## TWINKLES80

AmandaWI said:


> Twinkles, how are you feeling today? 10dpo, right?
> 
> Bazzb & Bailee, your appts are tomorrow, right? FX you will both get answers :)

Hi Amanda: 

Thanks for asking! Feeling ok. Trying not to get my hopes up too high.. but my temp went up today so I'm happy :happydance: 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3bcf1c/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

I'll test this pm.. although it may be too early! 

I am getting really weird cm though.. tmi sorry but it's wet!


----------



## AmandaWI

Wow, your chart looks awesome and the cm sounds like a good sign! Can't wait to see you get your BFP!


----------



## Baileeboo77

Yep appt is tomorrow !!!!


----------



## TWINKLES80

AmandaWI said:


> Wow, your chart looks awesome and the cm sounds like a good sign! Can't wait to see you get your BFP!

I just took a test.. and i think it's an evap line.. but do you guys see anything or is it me having wishful thinking? 

Maybe evap? Please be honest! :dohh:



Going looney...!! I hope this is it.. but i think it's an evap.. or i'm going crosseyed!


----------



## bazzb

the photo is small so i cant see much :(


----------



## bazzb

yep App is tomorrow! it is prob a waste of time though


----------



## TWINKLES80

bazzb said:


> the photo is small so i cant see much :(

Sending you a new one!


----------



## Ciaramystic

TWINKLES80 said:


> bazzb said:
> 
> 
> the photo is small so i cant see much :(
> 
> Sending you a new one!
> 
> 
> View attachment 542123Click to expand...

(Not to get your hopes up but...) I do see an extremely light line and it does look pink to me!!! What does everyone else think???


----------



## bazzb

i see it but its very light
kinda similar to mine that I posted i think?


----------



## TWINKLES80

Ciaramystic said:


> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bazzb said:
> 
> 
> the photo is small so i cant see much :(
> 
> Sending you a new one!
> 
> 
> View attachment 542123
> Click to expand...
> 
> (Not to get your hopes up but...) I do see an extremely light line and it does look pink to me!!! What does everyone else think???Click to expand...

Thanks, trying not to get excited until i get an frer!


----------



## bazzb

Yah i think ill pick up some FRER also, they are so darn expensive in Canada lol


----------



## TWINKLES80

bazzb said:


> Yah i think ill pick up some FRER also, they are so darn expensive in Canada lol

They're super expensive here too =(.. about 8 bucks each! Oh i'm going bananas..


----------



## bazzb

its 17.00 plus tax for two here i think


----------



## bazzb

if i buy one its like 12.99


----------



## bazzb

Ciara do you know much about evaps? Are they pink often??


----------



## wontgiveup

Yep this is a lucky thread, twinkles thats a light faint BFP to me.... Oh what a good day, after my scare last night, this day keeps getn better with good news...


----------



## TWINKLES80

wontgiveup said:


> Yep this is a lucky thread, twinkles thats a light faint BFP to me.... Oh what a good day, after my scare last night, this day keeps getn better with good news...

Wait... where have i been what's happened wont give up? Are you ok? 

I'm really really hope it's not an evap.. but gonna know for sure in a few days i guess. If it is i'm going to boycott the dollar store hahah!!


----------



## wontgiveup

Its 13 for a 3pk of frer at walmart here.... sometimes 15$s 
well worth it tho... Bazzb cant wait till you test again hun....

Evaps are gray def when you use pink dye test or the purpleish pink ones
But when you use blue dye it can be blue and thin... hate blue dye there evil every one stay awaylol


----------



## wontgiveup

TWINKLES80 said:


> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> Yep this is a lucky thread, twinkles thats a light faint BFP to me.... Oh what a good day, after my scare last night, this day keeps getn better with good news...
> 
> Wait... where have i been what's happened wont give up? Are you ok?
> 
> I'm really really hope it's not an evap.. but gonna know for sure in a few days i guess. If it is i'm going to boycott the dollar store hahah!!Click to expand...

i never had anycramping, just a red stain on the tp the size of your tongue. After sex with hubby/no penatration just a orgasm TMI im sorry...
After that i didnt have anymore bleeding..
Nurse called she said it was completly normal to pass blood after any kind of sex, cause the cervix is more pronouced and sensitive and filled with blood... something around those lines... She said not to worry about it inless it becomes like my monthly and cramping...
Luckly my DH has been great, and has calmed me alot during this time cause im still on edge regardless, cant wait till my scan, i feel fine though and DH also agrees that i should just stay in bed, so thats what my day has consist of lol I like it


----------



## bazzb

are you ok wongiveup?

Mine definately had some pink to it but im scared to get even a little excited


----------



## TWINKLES80

wontgiveup said:


> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> Yep this is a lucky thread, twinkles thats a light faint BFP to me.... Oh what a good day, after my scare last night, this day keeps getn better with good news...
> 
> Wait... where have i been what's happened wont give up? Are you ok?
> 
> I'm really really hope it's not an evap.. but gonna know for sure in a few days i guess. If it is i'm going to boycott the dollar store hahah!!Click to expand...
> 
> i never had anycramping, just a red stain on the tp the size of your tongue. After sex with hubby/no penatration just a orgasm TMI im sorry...
> After that i didnt have anymore bleeding..
> Nurse called she said it was completly normal to pass blood after any kind of sex, cause the cervix is more pronouced and sensitive and filled with blood... something around those lines... She said not to worry about it inless it becomes like my monthly and cramping...
> Luckly my DH has been great, and has calmed me alot during this time cause im still on edge regardless, cant wait till me scan, i feel fine though and DH also agrees that i should just stay in bed, so thats what my day has consist of lol I like itClick to expand...


Good to hear Wontgive up.. thank goodness for good dh's. I'm so glad everything is ok. Glad you are able to take the day off!! I'm working =( Rest up.. and keep positing.. all the ladies appreciate all your help! 

sent pic to my dh says no line.. but a friend says line.. so i will just wait and hope and pray!


----------



## wontgiveup

bazzb said:


> are you ok wongiveup?
> 
> Mine definately had some pink to it but im scared to get even a little excited

I posted above on twinkles :) im good ty :hugs:


----------



## bazzb

saw that after i hit send

you relax young lady!!! no more sex


----------



## wontgiveup

Luckly i dont work, Hubby does, we decided i could quit my job. After a yr of trying to conceive and he got a great job so it made things alot better... My title (soon to be stay at home mommy) My title now lol (homemaker)


----------



## TWINKLES80

bazzb said:


> yep App is tomorrow! it is prob a waste of time though

Good luck on your appt tomorrow bazz hopefully you get some answers.


----------



## wontgiveup

bazzb said:


> saw that after i hit send
> 
> you relax young lady!!! no more sex

yeah even if it is normal it gave us quite a scare so think will be substaining from sex for awhile...


----------



## AmandaWI

Twinkles, I can see a very very faint line :) How long did you wait before you looked? Is that why you think its an evap?


----------



## TWINKLES80

AmandaWI said:


> Twinkles, I can see a very very faint line :) How long did you wait before you looked? Is that why you think its an evap?

There was a pink kind of shade in the area right after then after a while.. it showed up. So not sure what to think. 

Everyone cross their toes, fingers, and eyes for me from now until Sunday (day af is suppose to come) Call it Operation Twinkles! lol j/k


----------



## bazzb

lol all crossed!


----------



## wontgiveup

Operation Twinkles is SET and ready to go.... Blast off Count down begins, 
STAY AWAY AF twinkles doesnt want you... She wants baby :)


----------



## TWINKLES80

wontgiveup said:


> Operation Twinkles is SET and ready to go.... Blast off Count down begins,
> STAY AWAY AF twinkles doesnt want you... She wants baby :)

You crack me up.. thanks for the giggles!


----------



## bazzb

I am going to invent the anti witch spray LOL


----------



## wontgiveup

TWINKLES80 said:


> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> Operation Twinkles is SET and ready to go.... Blast off Count down begins,
> STAY AWAY AF twinkles doesnt want you... She wants baby :)
> 
> You crack me up.. thanks for the giggles!Click to expand...

yw lol


----------



## TWINKLES80

bazzb said:


> I am going to invent the anti witch spray LOL

Do it.. boy will it be lucrative! lol when you figure out the magic potion make sure you share.. for a discount.. and I will soon buy frer stock lol..


----------



## bazzb

lol will do!!


----------



## kaili

bazzb said:


> I am going to invent the anti witch spray LOL


HAHA its called sperm!


----------



## kaili

i had to satisfy my anxiety that maybe it was a bad test that i took this morning so i went to the drug store, got an E.P.T brand, a FRER, a clearblue, and a clearblue early result...

POAS 4x at a time (that was awkward!) and they were all 4 definitely positives. The frer gave me a line line (not just a faint one) after 12 seconds!!!! AHHHHH!!!!


----------



## wontgiveup

thats awesome kaili
now come join amanda and us 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...99469-pregnant-1-love-my-bump-buddies-21.html


----------



## Baileeboo77

Bazzb we have our appts tomorrow yay !!!!


----------



## AmandaWI

Twinkles, got everything crossed here and sending lots of Babydust your way!!!! Are you going to wait until Sunday to test again?

Kaili, Yeah!!!! You should post a pic:)


----------



## bazzb

Yay Kali!!;)

Bailee yes we do, I'm sure this new doc won't do much either but we shall see
No af still ? Did u retest ?


----------



## wontgiveup

Darn bazb when are you testing, after that one yesterday i have my Fxd crossed for you hun


----------



## bazzb

That was from Monday but I'm such a baby I'm waiting til sat!


----------



## wontgiveup

yes i want to see pics, and Bazzb when you test again post a pic, ill see if i can pull anything out :) all these BFPs and all the excitement girls i hope you dont feel left out... You and any of the other girls will get there BFPs soon, When you do hell im throwing a party!!!


----------



## wontgiveup

WHAT ugh the wait!!! darn i was hopeing you would test sooner


----------



## bazzb

Lol I know u were
Maybe my doc will order bloods ? Who knows


----------



## TWINKLES80

Update: bfn on frer. So either it was a fluke or this little bean wants to test my patience. 

I don't see those eyes crossed ladies! Hahaha jk!

Bazz I don't blame your for not testing till this weekend! This is driving me bananas :(


----------



## bazzb

i no!!!
i told my husband to hide my test but he said no. (think he doesnt want to deal with psycho wife saying where are those damn test lol)


----------



## TWINKLES80

bazzb said:


> i no!!!
> i told my husband to hide my test but he said no. (think he doesnt want to deal with psycho wife saying where are those damn test lol)

It's gross but I'm holding to my fake positive or real BfP cassette for dear life. Gives me some hope I guess. 

Praying for the both of us!!


----------



## bazzb

i just got mad, hubby threw mine out! like i hello i wanted to keep that forever hahah


----------



## wontgiveup

lol


----------



## TWINKLES80

bazzb said:


> i just got mad, hubby threw mine out! like i hello i wanted to keep that forever hahah

Lmao!


----------



## bazzb

lol he thinks im nuts, its official!


----------



## Baileeboo77

bazzb said:


> Yay Kali!!;)
> 
> Bailee yes we do, I'm sure this new doc won't do much either but we shall see
> No af still ? Did u retest ?

No af lol and bfn still 
Idk if I wanna do provera but I want clomid !


----------



## kaili

https://i.imgur.com/8nRsg.jpg?1

the requested pic.


----------



## Frustrated42

Congrats kaili!!!!!!


----------



## bazzb

Beautiful Kali!


----------



## TWINKLES80

kaili said:


> https://i.imgur.com/8nRsg.jpg?1
> 
> the requested pic.

Love that view kaili!


----------



## wontgiveup

huh and to think i was afraid a digi wouldnt show when myh frer looked like yours "go figure"
Hubby wont let me buy no more test lol!!! but i love peeing on a stick the urge now is even greater i think lol..


----------



## kaili

wontgiveup said:


> huh and to think i was afraid a digi wouldnt show when myh frer looked like yours "go figure"
> Hubby wont let me buy no more test lol!!! but i love peeing on a stick the urge now is even greater i think lol..


lol, whats sad is i went to the drug store yesterday and bought 100 dollars worth of tests, got at least one box of every brand, digital ANd non digital versions... i think i need to get some help. LOL ive also still got 30 of the ICs left, ive been doing those like 3x a day and have been watching my line get darker. someone stop me!!


----------



## Ciaramystic

I'd be happy with just a line period!!! LOL!!! 8dpo currently and BFN sigh... Congrats Kaili!!! Hopefully I'll be joining you soon!!!!


----------



## bazzb

Bfn today! Guess that was an Evap
Wish af would hurry


----------



## TWINKLES80

bazzb said:


> Bfn today! Guess that was an Evap
> Wish af would hurry

Sorry bazz I feel your frustration. I had another ghost second line on an Ic showed my dh overjoyed and then it disappeared! Cruel!

Are you going to your appt today?? Fx these tests are wrong !!

@wontgiveup - thanks for sticking around on this thread btw, most leave ttc and never come back! We appreciate it!

@ciara early in the game! Still a chance!!

@kaili - you should share your tests hahahah!!! Jk

As for me, the weirdest thing happened on ff, I'm 10 dpo now when I should be 11dpo? My temps stayed up. But moved my o date and dpo ?? Weird has this happened to anyone?


----------



## bazzb

FF can change O date at any time i think depending how your temps change and sorry about those darn ghost lines!!! :(
Can you link your chart so we can take a look?

AFM i went to the doc.. she was awesome.. did a urine test there which I knew was Negative.. then sent me for blood, will call me by Monday at the latest if it is positive... im not expecting a call lol.

I have to go back to her in two weeks if still no AF.. she told me some ladies especially those who had longer cycles to start with can take 4 months to adjust and told me not to panic... (yeah right lol)


----------



## TWINKLES80

bazzb said:


> FF can change O date at any time i think depending how your temps change and sorry about those darn ghost lines!!! :(
> Can you link your chart so we can take a look?
> 
> AFM i went to the doc.. she was awesome.. did a urine test there which I knew was Negative.. then sent me for blood, will call me by Monday at the latest if it is positive... im not expecting a call lol.
> 
> I have to go back to her in two weeks if still no AF.. she told me some ladies especially those who had longer cycles to start with can take 4 months to adjust and told me not to panic... (yeah right lol)

Results don't take too long. I would call them. I work in a field related to labs! It takes literally about an hour to test :) 

Great that you have an awesome doc!! Don't you hate it when they just brush it off and make it seem ok!?

Here's my chart 



Leaving to Chiro now.. Ttyl!


----------



## bazzb

your chart looks fab! why is the line blue and not red, did u manually add it?

Yah i know the results are fast but the lab i went too services A LOT of clinics, its not in the same building as my doctor so :(


----------



## bazzb

enjoy your trip :)


----------



## TWINKLES80

bazzb said:


> enjoy your trip :)

Hi bazz yes I manually changed it it pushed it forward one day. Chiropractor I should say!!! Forgot I have phone service lol so message away!!


----------



## bazzb

I would let FF decide the day based on your temps, i think thats more accuarte..

oh LOL i thought it was a place lmao... blonde moment


----------



## TWINKLES80

bazzb said:


> I would let FF decide the day based on your temps, i think thats more accuarte..
> 
> oh LOL i thought it was a place lmao... blonde moment

Thanks bazz! Maybe it's preggers brain fart !


----------



## bazzb

LOL i wish!

but unfortuneately i have those a lot


----------



## Baileeboo77

Bazzb what time is your appt?


----------



## bazzb

I had it this Am at 9!


----------



## Baileeboo77

How did it go


----------



## bazzb

So she was super nice.. did a urine test right in the exam room for me.. it was negative which i knew anyways.. offered to send me for blood which of course I agreed to, said she will call by Monday if it is postitive... she said I may be too early for it to shown in urine or AF might be around the corner.. She told me not to panic that ladies with longer cycles before a MC like myself sometimes takes 3-4 months to adjust.. 

I have to go back and see her in two weeks if no af still


What time is urs?


----------



## Baileeboo77

3:30 im so nervous
But thats good at least you got a blood test!


----------



## bazzb

yes which is more than my last doctor did... so i feel better! will definately go bck if no AF though

Good luck hunny Xx


----------



## AmandaWI

Kaili, love the pics!!

Bazzb, glad you had a good visit with your Dr. Hopefully you won't have to go back in 2 weeks :)

Twinkles, you're chart looks awesome! FX for you! Hopefully no more questionable tests :)

Bailee, good luck at your appt!


----------



## Baileeboo77

Im so worried since dh is going hes gonna say something stupid abd ness everything up !


----------



## bazzb

dont worry! just relax and let it all out


----------



## Baileeboo77

The problem is I really do get super sensitive and emotional when I talk about this stuff. I dont wanna cry but im sure ill tear up, especially if he denys me clomid because of my age. But I have all of my period dates and everything from the last year !


----------



## bazzb

hope u get some answers

i didnt ask for clomoid or anything.. i figure ill let me body bounce back and see what happeends


----------



## Baileeboo77

Yeah well since its beeb a year and still no bounce back im gonna ask pol


----------



## bazzb

i completly understand hun Xx 
I didnt mean that rudely hope you didnt take it that way


----------



## Baileeboo77

Oh no I didnt take it offensively lol I was just saying, and the typos are because im on my phone lol I didbt nean it like that at all!


----------



## bazzb

ok good Xx
how did the app go? or are you in a diff time zoine then me


----------



## Baileeboo77

Well hlny appt went good. Im takibg a ttc break and going back on bc for 2 or 3 mobths. He said it is all of the stress I am putting myself under and he knows im fertile because I was pregnant last November. Surprisingly im glad to go on a break and calm down for a couple months.


----------



## bazzb

That's great!
I didn't think you needed clomid.
Just relax and keep practising


----------



## TWINKLES80

Baileeboo77 said:


> Well hlny appt went good. Im takibg a ttc break and going back on bc for 2 or 3 mobths. He said it is all of the stress I am putting myself under and he knows im fertile because I was pregnant last November. Surprisingly im glad to go on a break and calm down for a couple months.

Glad your appt went well!


----------



## Baileeboo77

Im just got give my body a break im making myself sick with stress so im gonna try and loose some weight and jus calm dowb for a while.


----------



## bazzb

Good luck :)


----------



## wontgiveup

Hey bailey it worked for me
Lost weight
Found this message board
Then took a NTNP break
And wala PREGO lol


----------



## Baileeboo77

Im taking a birth control break lol


----------



## AmandaWI

Good to hear your appt went well Bailee! It worked for a friend of mine too. She had weird cycles and rarely got her period on her own. Wishing you lots of luck and relaxation!

I scheduled my first appt today, January 21st!


----------



## bazzb

Yay for first prenatal!!!


----------



## TWINKLES80

AmandaWI said:


> Good to hear your appt went well Bailee! It worked for a friend of mine too. She had weird cycles and rarely got her period on her own. Wishing you lots of luck and relaxation!
> 
> I scheduled my first appt today, January 21st!

Awesome Amanda! How exciting :)

By the way ladies... Charting your way to conception is a great read! It's free on iTunes and provided by ff! Learning a lot and killing time :)


----------



## bazzb

Thx twinkles for the Info

I bought the cbfm tonight
Going to start it once af comes !!


----------



## kaili

AmandaWI said:


> I scheduled my first appt today, January 21st!

Mine's friday the 25th!! My new addition to the pregnancy experience is I had my first bout of what seems to be morning sickness. Had the poopies and the vomitting at the same time, with no warning or bad feeling before hand. It lasted for 20ish seconds and afterward I have no bad feeling what so ever. 

YAY


----------



## TWINKLES80

bazzb said:


> Thx twinkles for the Info
> 
> I bought the cbfm tonight
> Going to start it once af comes !!

Let me know if you like it! I always want to buy it but always hoping for a bfp, then by the time af comes to late to order!


----------



## bazzb

Same but since my cycles r screwy i thought y not
Will keep u all posted... If I ever get af lol!


----------



## wontgiveup

Ladys what this cbfm you speak of? :)


----------



## Baileeboo77

Thanks for the support girls !!!
I am so happy for all of you who have gotten their bfps and I hope everyone who hasnt gotten their bfp gets it soon!
Ill be on still just not as much with this new semester of college and trying to not be so stressed for a coyple months !


----------



## wontgiveup

good thing theres FB lol


----------



## wontgiveup

Kaili hun once again im sorry for that stupid post on the other thread lol
I have a bad case of pregnancy brain, Looks like i need to sit and think real hard befor i embarress my self again... SOrry abuot any typeos im typeing in the dark...


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi Ladies,

Just dropping in to say hello! I've been lurking adn stalking for the past little while. I find it hard to control my ttc obsession if i'm on here all the time...so altho i'm not posting up still keeping up with you ladies.

Congrats again to the BFPs 

Bailee and Bazz...glad to hear the drs appts went well.

wontgiveup :hugs: hope your bean is doing well

AFM..CD14 today...should be ovulating at some point very soon...if not alredy.


----------



## bazzb

Clear ur fertility monitor


----------



## bazzb

Blue not ur lol


----------



## bazzb

Hi dawn!


----------



## wontgiveup

yeah iv heard those work well :)
High breaking dawn weve missed you
My bean is doin good as far as i know, scan is on the 14th hope to see it, and here a good heartbeat to make this all a bit more real..


----------



## bazzb

You will see it on the 14th PMA hun ok

Hi Bailee glad u will be keeping in touch xx


----------



## Breaking Dawn

so good to hear from you girls :hugs:


----------



## kaili

wontgiveup said:


> Kaili hun once again im sorry for that stupid post on the other thread lol
> I have a bad case of pregnancy brain, Looks like i need to sit and think real hard befor i embarress my self again... SOrry abuot any typeos im typeing in the dark...

HAHA! no need to apologize, I was just like "where's the confusion???" 

but seriously, aside from calling my aunt twice to wish her happy birthday, at the grocery store today, I drove there because we ran out of toothpaste, got distracted in the fresh produce section, and got all the way home before I realized I didn't get the toothpaste. And what's worse is WHILE i was at the store, I said to myself "there was a reason i came here..."and stood in the middle of an aisle pondering for at least 60 seconds and couldn't for the life of me remember what it was.


----------



## wontgiveup

rofl lol yep sounds like something iv experienced since i found out lol


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies!

How's it going on this cold cold friday!?

AFM - 15dpo today...gotta rush home after work to :sex: lol


----------



## bazzb

Cd 15 you mean?
and get busy!!


----------



## wontgiveup

burrrrr, its like 15 here this morning and now it only like 25


----------



## bazzb

i dont no what that means lol
but its -10 C here


----------



## koj518

Hi ladies - just checking in on you guys! 
Good to hear you have a good dr. bazzb!! I hope you get some answers! 

wontgiveup - I can't believe you're almost 7weeks!!! YAYYYY!!! 12weeks will be here before you know it! :baby: 

It was freeezing here yesterday (high was 24, low was like 4, that's about -5C high and -15C low!) and that doesnt take into account the windchill factor.. I think when I left the house yesterday morning, it said 7degrees feels like -3 (that's about -20C for ya bazzb). But its much warmer today at 36 :)


----------



## wontgiveup

its 15degrees outside early this morning and now its 25 d lol
sorry to confuse you...
My little one wakes me up to pee every hour lol
So last night was a ruff one cause my legs and hands ached well more like my lower body, My hands were very heavy and legs literly cronic pain(mispelled sorry) anyway DH wakes up and says baby i think you need to take a benadryl i thought about it a min and he was right i was haveing another reaction on the inside on the body cause the burning had begun shortly after taking the benadryl i had took it just in time befor a allergic reaction breakdown, thank goodness cause the stress of all the itching and burning would have caused some serious stress on my body and i was worried about the baby be exposed to that im just so happy allen suggested it and thought of it befor i did, he knows how i get im glad he has watched over me with open eyes over the yrs so he can recongize all the signs of a outbreak...
Well 4 hours latter i woke to bad joint pain and Allen told me to take a tylenol ( That the doc wouldnt have put it on the list of meds i can take if it wasnt safe) i havent hurt since i took it 5 hours ago 
Infact im ready to start my day, i will say this though my hands are very very cold lol


----------



## bazzb

I didnt understand as I only know C not F lol

Glad you are feeling better, tylenol is safe no worries
Big hugs to you


----------



## TWINKLES80

I feel the onset of AF girls.. cramping.. so sad! :nope:


----------



## bazzb

noo stay away witch


----------



## TWINKLES80

bazzb said:


> noo stay away witch

I hope so, bazz.. what a whirlwind month.. hopefully it's a fluke!


----------



## AmandaWI

FX for you Twinkles!!! STAY AWAY EVIL WITCH!!!!!!


----------



## bazzb

I know
i just want this cycle to end :(


----------



## Baileeboo77

I took my birth control today :(
I hope this works, it was so hard for me to take it lol


----------



## bazzb

it will work!


----------



## Baileeboo77

I hope so I hope we can be bump buddies and get bfps around the same time :hugs:


----------



## bazzb

me too hunny!! we will be close i promise :)


----------



## wontgiveup

Bailey when i was put on BC so it would help me get pregnant in the long run they said it was to get my periods back on track, but in my case i took it for 6 months and only had 2 periods, so i stoped taking it... I realy hope it works for you, but if for some reason your periods are still doing the same thing as now, Ask for a dif brand of BC.....

Ladys still no MS im getn a little worried cause thats all the other ladys talk about and here i dont have it....


----------



## nik25

Just wanted to see how everyone is doing?? I'm praying you guys get your bfps this month!! I had to take birth control once to get my cucles normal. I only took it one month an after my last pill AF showed like she should and back to normal. Hope yours works really quick and you get your bfp!!

Won'tgiveup- what is MS?

Afm-I finally made it official to everyone :) SO blessed! I go for my first OB appt. next Monday & first U/S Feb.5


----------



## AmandaWI

Great to hear Nik! How did you tell your family? I'm going to just tell my sister today and wait to tell everyone else in a few weeks :) You should join Wontgiveup's thread Pregnant with #1, I Love my Bump Buddies:) Not sure how to create a link to it. I'm pretty sure MS is morning sickness.

Wontgiveup, I think that's completely normal to not have MS yet. Your only 7 weeks and it could still come. But, I know many girls who went their whole pregancy without feeling sick at all!


----------



## TWINKLES80

Do you see something/!!???



Please let my eyes not be playing tricks on me.


----------



## wontgiveup

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...99469-pregnant-1-love-my-bump-buddies-27.html 
heres the link 
Well speaking of the nausea I GOT IT THIS MORNING ughhhhh
my face hurts to, must be Sinus's 
And i have this catch in my uper back that wont go away, i over all feel like crap!! 
hope everyone has a good weekend.... Great i think im getn a migrane Can i cry cause i just feel like crying:cry:


----------



## wontgiveup

nik25 said:


> Just wanted to see how everyone is doing?? I'm praying you guys get your bfps this month!! I had to take birth control once to get my cucles normal. I only took it one month an after my last pill AF showed like she should and back to normal. Hope yours works really quick and you get your bfp!!
> 
> Won'tgiveup- what is MS?
> 
> Afm-I finally made it official to everyone :) SO blessed! I go for my first OB appt. next Monday & first U/S Feb.5

morning sickness, def got it today :cry: im fine with it tho at least i feel more pregnant now that i feel sick..


----------



## wontgiveup

TWINKLES80 said:


> Do you see something/!!???
> 
> View attachment 543999
> 
> 
> Please let my eyes not be playing tricks on me.

oh my twinkles honey your pregnant Def Pregnant, Yay itll be so much darker in like 10 hours.. Mine were like that 
:hugs: congrats hun
:happydance:
bet your on :cloud9:


----------



## TWINKLES80

wontgiveup said:


> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> Do you see something/!!???
> 
> View attachment 543999
> 
> 
> Please let my eyes not be playing tricks on me.
> 
> oh my twinkles honey your pregnant Def Pregnant, Yay itll be so much darker in like 10 hours.. Mine were like that
> :hugs: congrats hun
> :happydance:
> bet your on :cloud9:Click to expand...

Omg I'm in tears right now.. but so so scared honey.. because of my ghost lines previous tests. 

Is there a time limit for frer? I'm working today left it on my desk and came back and saw it..! 

Oh please lord let this be it.


----------



## wontgiveup

Twinkles when was your last Period?


----------



## AmandaWI

Twinkles, I can see a very faint line!!!!! So, I bet it's even better in person :) Yeah, FX it will be even darker in a few days! Did you use a frer?

Wontgiveup, like they always say "Be careful what you wish for!" LOL. Hope you feel better!


----------



## wontgiveup

TWINKLES80 said:


> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> Do you see something/!!???
> 
> View attachment 543999
> 
> 
> Please let my eyes not be playing tricks on me.
> 
> oh my twinkles honey your pregnant Def Pregnant, Yay itll be so much darker in like 10 hours.. Mine were like that
> :hugs: congrats hun
> :happydance:
> bet your on :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Omg I'm in tears right now.. but so so scared honey.. because of my ghost lines previous tests.
> 
> Is there a time limit for frer? I'm working today left it on my desk and came back and saw it..!
> 
> Oh please lord let this be it.Click to expand...

10 min, and they get darker the longer they sit, thats no ghost line, Its pink, And you dont have to worry about ghost lines with frer, Some times you can see a indent but you have to be looking for it, that def there, look at it and say to your self, HMMM 2 lines Yes or no... Answer def YES :happydance:


----------



## AmandaWI

So excited for you Twinkles!!!!!


----------



## wontgiveup

AmandaWI said:


> Twinkles, I can see a very faint line!!!!! So, I bet it's even better in person :) Yeah, FX it will be even darker in a few days! Did you use a frer?
> 
> Wontgiveup, like they always say "Be careful what you wish for!" LOL. Hope you feel better!

oh no lol hmmm i dont think i said i wanted it, just worried why i didnt have it is all.... Do you have any yet? And thanks


----------



## AmandaWI

I know, I was just kidding :) Not yet, just seem to feel sick after I eat for a few minutes. My back hurt a lot last night, not sure if that's a syptom?


----------



## wontgiveup

Amanda if you see me typeing the same message on the pregnant #1 thread its just cause i dont want to retype my update lol


----------



## bazzb

100% bfp twinkles ;)


----------



## AmandaWI

Wontgiveup, I do the same thing :) Copy & paste is so much faster!

Twinkles, I think 13 is the new lucky number, Yeah for BFPs in 2013!!


----------



## TWINKLES80

AmandaWI said:


> So excited for you Twinkles!!!!!




wontgiveup said:


> AmandaWI said:
> 
> 
> Twinkles, I can see a very faint line!!!!! So, I bet it's even better in person :) Yeah, FX it will be even darker in a few days! Did you use a frer?
> 
> Wontgiveup, like they always say "Be careful what you wish for!" LOL. Hope you feel better!
> 
> oh no lol hmmm i dont think i said i wanted it, just worried why i didnt have it is all.... Do you have any yet? And thanksClick to expand...




bazzb said:


> 100% bfp twinkles ;)


Thank you ladies. I can't wait to test again. I'm so worried and anxious at the same time. 

So scared it's another evap line, not saying that just to be cautious but because of my ghost lines. 

I can't express how thankful I am for your girls and support, I'm in tears! 

Wontgive up.. when do you test next? Should I test now? 

Have any of you girls ever had an evap with a frer??


----------



## TWINKLES80

bazzb said:


> 100% bfp twinkles ;)

To all the ladies who have not gotten their bfps.. please hang in there.. i think this is a lucky thread! 

We're not going anywhere!


----------



## wontgiveup

I couldnt agree more about this being a luckly thread
Ok so your lines will get even darker every 24-48 hours, hcg doubles
But my fist test was at 7pm then i took another the next day at 7pm i tested at the same time every day up until i think 12dpo :)


----------



## bazzb

Ill be here as well!! I need your support ladies


----------



## wontgiveup

weres cyramystic havent seen her around in a while


----------



## bazzb

She was here a few days ago!


----------



## TWINKLES80

wontgiveup said:


> I couldnt agree more about this being a luckly thread
> Ok so your lines will get even darker every 24-48 hours, hcg doubles
> But my fist test was at 7pm then i took another the next day at 7pm i tested at the same time every day up until i think 12dpo :)

Thanks! When did you stop aspirin?


----------



## nik25

TWINKLES80 said:


> Do you see something/!!???
> 
> View attachment 543999
> 
> 
> Please let my eyes not be playing tricks on me.

CONGRATS!!! You are prego!!! That's exactly what mine looked like. :) so happy for you!


----------



## nik25

AmandaWI said:


> Great to hear Nik! How did you tell your family? I'm going to just tell my sister today and wait to tell everyone else in a few weeks :) You should join Wontgiveup's thread Pregnant with #1, I Love my Bump Buddies:) Not sure how to create a link to it. I'm pretty sure MS is morning sickness.
> 
> Wontgiveup, I think that's completely normal to not have MS yet. Your only 7 weeks and it could still come. But, I know many girls who went their whole pregancy without feeling sick at all!

Thanks! I told my Inlaws to open their extra Chriatmas gift;) and it was a John Deere onsie(hubby is a farmer) she screamed and jumped up and down:) and my parents we had some pics taken so I handed my mom a picture! She started crying! In so very blessed to have wonderful family who are all very happy for us:) I've not had any MS yet either, although a soon as I wake I'm queasy and after I eat I cramp and feel yuck. 

I agree to all those who haven't got their BFP yet...hang around Bc this IS the lucky thread!!! Sending :dust: your way!!!


----------



## bazzb

Thx nik


----------



## wontgiveup

Twinkles- the day of my positive, just to be sure.. cause its not good to take infact tyenol is the only pain reliever they recomend...
Bazzb i agree with everyone, luckly thread Fxd youll get your BFP this yr.. :)
Nik, my MS just hit me today and cramping is normal, wishing you girls a healthy 9 months
I told FB today and i made me a cool timeline cover
 



Attached Files:







pizap.com13574082641461.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TWINKLES80

wontgiveup said:


> Twinkles- the day of my positive, just to be sure.. cause its not good to take infact tyenol is the only pain reliever they recomend...
> Bazzb i agree with everyone, luckly thread Fxd youll get your BFP this yr.. :)
> Nik, my MS just hit me today and cramping is normal, wishing you girls a healthy 9 months
> I told FB today and i made me a cool timeline cover

Won't give up or anyone of you girls... do you think a digital would show up now? I'm so anxious!!


----------



## bazzb

Prob tomorrow
Mine worked at 11 dpo with second ursine of the day


----------



## TWINKLES80

bazzb said:


> Prob tomorrow
> Mine worked at 11 dpo with second ursine of the day

Thanks Bazz: 

How are you doing today? You doing ok?


----------



## nik25

Mine was a clear blue digi. It showed not pregnant with my faint test, but I tested 6 hours later and had a darker frer so I tested digi And it came up pregnant!! I'd hold your wee about 4 hours and test again! Good luck! I think my digi was + on 12dpo


----------



## TWINKLES80

TWINKLES80 said:


> bazzb said:
> 
> 
> Prob tomorrow
> Mine worked at 11 dpo with second ursine of the day
> 
> Thanks Bazz:
> 
> How are you doing today? You doing ok?Click to expand...

By the way if this indeed is a bfp, all i did different was aspirin (inspired by wont give up), and had an hsg this cycle. Could all be a coincedence of course, but thought I'd share because I used to lurk and try to read everything! 

Oh ya and I exercised a lot last cycle. Continuous on my acupuncture, herbs, chiropractor, and yoga. 

Hopes this helps someone.


----------



## bazzb

I'm doing acupuncture also although my next session isn't til 26th as she's away


----------



## TWINKLES80

I feel a little better now =(.. thank you lord. *tears of happiness
Please stick baby, we've been waiting for you.


----------



## TWINKLES80

bazzb said:


> I'm doing acupuncture also although my next session isn't til 26th as she's away

Hi Bazz: 

I've been doing acu since July, not sure if it attributed, but i think so! 

We're here for you.


----------



## bazzb

Yay twinkles!!!


----------



## wontgiveup

I honestly believe the baby asprine works, It helps with implantation :)


----------



## nik25

TWINKLES80 said:


> I feel a little better now =(.. thank you lord. *tears of happiness
> Please stick baby, we've been waiting for you.
> 
> View attachment 544095

YAY!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TWINKLES80

nik25 said:


> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> I feel a little better now =(.. thank you lord. *tears of happiness
> Please stick baby, we've been waiting for you.
> 
> View attachment 544095
> 
> 
> YAY!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks all of you.. when do i see a doc? I'm so lost! Or for the sake of everyone else.. (i don't want to hurt anyone's feelings) by talking about it so much can you message me?:hugs:


----------



## bazzb

Your not my feelings :)


----------



## TWINKLES80

bazzb said:


> Your not my feelings :)

Bazz, 

So how's your acupuncturist? Do you fall asleep while she's doing it? you should! it's very relaxing and that's what it should do ;) 

Did she give you herbs?


----------



## bazzb

No herbs 
I've only done it once yet 
I go for a massage every few weeks she to back issues do I mentioned my screwed up cycles so she suggested we give it a shot so I did
It is very relaxing though


----------



## TWINKLES80

bazzb said:


> No herbs
> I've only done it once yet
> I go for a massage every few weeks she to back issues do I mentioned my screwed up cycles so she suggested we give it a shot so I did
> It is very relaxing though

You sound like me I go to massages too! Although they will be super weak sauce now! I like it when they have a lot of strength :) I too have back issues :(

Fx to you Bazz!


----------



## bazzb

Thx hunny
Back issues suck huh :(


----------



## TWINKLES80

bazzb said:


> Thx hunny
> Back issues suck huh :(

I hate it :( I've tried everything too!


----------



## AmandaWI

Hey Ladies! Hope everyone had a good day :)

Nik, I love the way you told your family! They sound wonderful! After I eat, I feel yuck too, especially if I eat too much, like right now, LOL :)

Twinkles, I am so happy for you! Yeah, for not having to use Clomid :)

Bazzb, I love massages! Could use one right now, my back is very achey.

I told my sister today and she completely freaked out, (in a good way)! It was so funny! Here's the hat I gave her for my nephew. I think I'm going to make a small one for our little bean that says "Little Cousin"


----------



## Baileeboo77

That hat is so cute Haha


----------



## TWINKLES80

Finally got my Digi to say Preggers today.. i'm still over the moon. 

Good luck ladies! Make it a great day!!!


----------



## IceQueen86

Oh wow this looks like a lucky thread over here .. Congrats to you TWINKLES80 and AmandaWI !!! H&H 9 months to both of you! :D


----------



## wontgiveup

Darn i never got to do a digi :( hubby wouldnt let me buy anymore test.. lol


----------



## bazzb

That's when u don't tell hubby lol


----------



## Frustrated42

5 dpo today! Been keeping busy not really thinking about it. Af is due on the 12th. Not having high hopes this cycle but it only takes one time. No symptoms at all.


----------



## wontgiveup

Your exactly right fustrated "it only take one time so stay positive girl" fxd for you!


----------



## bazzb

Where did all my wonderful ladies go
:(

I started vitex today :) heard great things about it regulating cycles!


----------



## Frustrated42

8 dpo today! Testing on Saturday that is if af doesn't show first. Flu symptoms today and feeling all achy. I decided to stay in bed today which helped a bit but still not feeling the greatest. Hope all the ladies are doing good.


----------



## nik25

Hope everyone is doing great!!


----------



## bazzb

I will be good if I get af soon:)

Hope all the beans are nuzzled in tight


----------



## wontgiveup

Frustrated feel better hun, seems that we are in the same boat together lets hope we get better soon and dont sink along with it.... Hi ladys hope all is well


----------



## bazzb

when is your scan wontgiveup?

AFM no AF still!! i started vitex hope it helps :)


----------



## nik25

Bazzb hope the meds help you!!! I'm feeling cruddy today. It's rainy and cold here and I'm very tired. I'm having terrible acid reflux. I have inflamation of the colon and take Canasa to help with my symptoms) but its a class C so my OB says there isnt enough info Out there to say if its safe or not, while my GI Dr. Says its fine. I havent taken it in 3 weeks and am having a lot more problems with it) I'm kinda stressed about taking medicine. What do you all think?


----------



## TWINKLES80

bazzb said:


> Where did all my wonderful ladies go
> :(
> 
> I started vitex today :) heard great things about it regulating cycles!




nik25 said:


> Hope everyone is doing great!!




bazzb said:


> when is your scan wontgiveup?
> 
> AFM no AF still!! i started vitex hope it helps :)

I'm still here bazz! Trying to not lurk as much makes me worried! 

My hcg levels aren't as high as they'd like it. Hoping today it skyrocketed. 

I hope vitex works for you!! 

Frustrated- get well soon! May be a sign heheh

Wontgive up - hope you're well honey. Have you gotten your betas checked?

Nik - hope you feel better! I'm one to try not to take meds. But if your doc says it's ok, it should be ? I guess it depends if you can suffer through it or not.


----------



## bazzb

twinkles what are your numbers??


----------



## TWINKLES80

bazzb said:


> twinkles what are your numbers??

Hi Bazz: 

First one was 42.5. waiting for the second one... worried sick this is the longest 3 hours of my life!


----------



## bazzb

from what I hear 42 isnt that bad for a first beta near when AF is due


----------



## TWINKLES80

bazzb said:


> from what I hear 42 isnt that bad for a first beta near when AF is due

thanks! I hope it's quadrupled hahah! I'm impatiently waiting at the moment!!


----------



## AmandaWI

Bazzb, really hope the vitex helps you!!

Nik, hope you feel better soon. I would just listen to your doctor and if they say it's safe, I wouldn't worry. 

Twinkles, I hope your numbers quadrupled too! What do the beta numbers mean and why did you have them tested? I'm curious because I didn't have any numbers checked.


----------



## TWINKLES80

AmandaWI said:


> Bazzb, really hope the vitex helps you!!
> 
> Nik, hope you feel better soon. I would just listen to your doctor and if they say it's safe, I wouldn't worry.
> 
> Twinkles, I hope your numbers quadrupled too! What do the beta numbers mean and why did you have them tested? I'm curious because I didn't have any numbers checked.

Hi Amanda: 

The only reason why they tested me was because I go to specialist. I was set to get an IUI this cycle!! and god blessed us naturally! 

Most docs don't take hcgs unless you are high risk or had miscarriages before. 

So basically what they do is take an initial test. If it doubles every 48 hours you're in good shape ;) 

When are you scheduled to see a doc?


----------



## bazzb

when will you get the next results Twinkles


----------



## TWINKLES80

bazzb said:


> when will you get the next results Twinkles

bazz... this afternoon! I'm on pins and needles .. 

how are you doing??


----------



## wontgiveup

bazzb said:


> when is your scan wontgiveup?
> 
> AFM no AF still!! i started vitex hope it helps :)

Next Monday cant wait, prayers are needed, i hope he or she is growing and well, is in there lol... Itll be so more real when we see the baby on the screen Cant wait..


----------



## bazzb

Im okay i guess

I am just feeling so depressed about this cycle!! I will be so happy to see AF!!

I think hubby and I are going away to mexico somewhere in feb just to take a break from the stress


----------



## wontgiveup

Hi girls, im not feeling so hot, Im completly drained of energy. One min im ok the next i feel like throwing up, but its not strong or anything, i can still eat, and i can still keep food down.. 
Infact not sure wether i should call it nausea or not.. 
Scan is monday, were getn excited
Cant remember who asked about my betas
But they didnt seem to worried cause they only took them that one time and i never heard back the results or anything.. So allen said if something was wrong with any of my blood work surely they would have called right?
Anyways, im nervous about seeing the baby for the first time, iv heard of so many stories about missed mc and blighten oblums that it scares me a little.. FXd crossed that everything will go well monday and will leave the docs, happy proud parents to be!


----------



## AmandaWI

Twinkles, thx for the explanation :) I go a week from Monday, the 21st. I have a feeling your numbers will be great and your little bean is growing wonderfully!


----------



## TWINKLES80

bazzb said:


> Im okay i guess
> 
> I am just feeling so depressed about this cycle!! I will be so happy to see AF!!
> 
> I think hubby and I are going away to mexico somewhere in feb just to take a break from the stress




wontgiveup said:


> Hi girls, im not feeling so hot, Im completly drained of energy. One min im ok the next i feel like throwing up, but its not strong or anything, i can still eat, and i can still keep food down..
> Infact not sure wether i should call it nausea or not..
> Scan is monday, were getn excited
> Cant remember who asked about my betas
> But they didnt seem to worried cause they only took them that one time and i never heard back the results or anything.. So allen said if something was wrong with any of my blood work surely they would have called right?
> Anyways, im nervous about seeing the baby for the first time, iv heard of so many stories about missed mc and blighten oblums that it scares me a little.. FXd crossed that everything will go well monday and will leave the docs, happy proud parents to be!

Wontgiveup - sorry you're not feeling well =(.. i'm sure bean is doing great if they didn't call you. I am under much more scrutiny because it's a specialist..
I can't wait to find out about your u/s ;) How exciting!!!! 

As far as your bloodwork, they usually cal if there's an issue, but it doesnt hurt to call.. for piece of mind

Bazz -- aaaahhhh mexico... how exciting!!! which part?


----------



## wontgiveup

Ty twinkles :)
Bazzb thats great news, Mexico how exciteing!
Nik wanted to say hi hope all is well.. hope you feel better.
Amanda i hope the wait for your app.. will be a short one, itll be here befor you know it :)


----------



## bazzb

not sure what part! as long as its 5 starts and i can relax on a hot beach I will be ok :)

Wontgiveup im sure you are fine hunny sending lost of sticky dust your way xoxo


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi Ladies!

Its so exciting to read about the BFP progress!

Just dropping in to say hello, I'm trying to not be ttc obsessed this cycle...so lurking and reading up on you ladies but not posting. Finding that it helps!


----------



## bazzb

remember most pregnancies go to term and MC is not that common hunny

with my MMC i had spotting started week 5 HB week 6 and more spotting until week 9 so i kind of had signs something wasnt right


----------



## TWINKLES80

bazzb said:


> not sure what part! as long as its 5 starts and i can relax on a hot beach I will be ok :)
> 
> Wontgiveup im sure you are fine hunny sending lost of sticky dust your way xoxo

Oh my lord I'm so thankful right now.. it more than doubled! 98.4.. thank you little bean!


----------



## wontgiveup

thats awesome news twinkles :) 
ty so much bazzb :hugs:


----------



## bazzb

your welcome wontgiveup :)
and twinkles YAYYAYAYA


----------



## TWINKLES80

bazzb said:


> remember most pregnancies go to term and MC is not that common hunny
> 
> with my MMC i had spotting started week 5 HB week 6 and more spotting until week 9 so i kind of had signs something wasnt right

How are your acu sessions going>?


----------



## bazzb

only had the one yet as she is away 
next one is the 26th
massage and acu!


----------



## AmandaWI

Yeah Twinkles!!! That's great news!

Bazzb, Mexico sounds awesome! We went there for our honeymoon. Have you been there before? Doesn't get any better than relaxing on the beach :) Last year we went on a carribean cruise and I would highly recommend that to anyone, we enjoyed it even more than our honeymoon!


----------



## TWINKLES80

AmandaWI said:


> Yeah Twinkles!!! That's great news!
> 
> Bazzb, Mexico sounds awesome! We went there for our honeymoon. Have you been there before? Doesn't get any better than relaxing on the beach :) Last year we went on a carribean cruise and I would highly recommend that to anyone, we enjoyed it even more than our honeymoon!

Thanks Amanda! A little more relief, but i guess they're right about saying five minutes of joy, a lifetime of worrying when it comes to the little buggers! 
The worrying never ends hehehe.. but i'm a little relieved. 

I think i'm actually only 3 weeks not 5.. 

Bazzb -- i did a whole lot of vacationing last year... it's my hobby ;) I had a prenatal massage yesterday it was great.. but they couldn't do much with pressure heee heee


----------



## bazzb

glad u had a nice massage! yeah if ur three weeks in medical terms your 5 weeks quite annoying lol!

I have never been to mexico... i went to cuba in 09 and dominican in 2011 :)


----------



## TWINKLES80

bazzb said:


> glad u had a nice massage! yeah if ur three weeks in medical terms your 5 weeks quite annoying lol!
> 
> I have never been to mexico... i went to cuba in 09 and dominican in 2011 :)

lol no i meant 11 dpo! like super late ovulation, and so my lmp is not accurate lol.. but just guessing!! 

YOU WILL LOVE MEXICO, if you go the right places!! Playa del carmen is beautiful!!!


----------



## wontgiveup

Oh if only i could afford a nice massage and a caribian cruise...
some day maybe lol, we do plan on going to the beach soon, weve never been :)


----------



## bazzb

you will love the beach wontgiveup:) Luckily my massages are free through insurance :)

Twinkles i gety it now LOl your like 3 weeks 4 days or something! you can actually do your EDD based on ovualtion date on some sites, that what I had to do when I was preggo as I had late ovulation like on CD 25 or somethong


----------



## wontgiveup

I just used one of those edd based on ovulation day... its says Aug 28th 2013


----------



## bazzb

twinkles love ur pic LOL


----------



## wontgiveup

Bazzb was that your ultrasound from your first baby? :)
i like it


----------



## bazzb

Yes it is.. i thought i should do a little tribute :)


----------



## Baileeboo77

Hey ladies im still around!
Honestly I have the biggest weight lifted off of me even the past few days no worrying about ttc. I still wabt my bean though !!! How are yall. Im good school is in session now and its really helping :)


----------



## TWINKLES80

bazzb said:


> Yes it is.. i thought i should do a little tribute :)

Thanks bazz.. thought i'd do something different ;). Very sweet on the tribute. God bless your heart honey


----------



## bazzb

Thx twinkles! It made me cry a little but in a good way


----------



## bazzb

glad your still hanging around bailee :)


----------



## wontgiveup

ugh Hives :'( atleasts theres just a few, but the irrated itchy ears dont help matters any...


----------



## bazzb

aww you poor thing Xx
have a oatmeal aveeno bath it worked for me


----------



## wontgiveup

oatmeal saved my life when i had my bad bad out break back in 2010.. Love it
if it gets that bad ill have to take benadryl or ER... Just one or two hives can itch worse then any chicken pok or bug bite, it sucks... luckly i only have a few, think my blood preasure is high to, my face is realy red then again it could be a allergic reaction since how they are around my chin and neck... Not to mention the ears...


----------



## bazzb

you are prob red from the allergic reaction... maybe go have a hot bath with baking sodas or just hot water


----------



## bazzb

just saying hi ladies
hope all you preggies are doing okay :)


----------



## bazzb

ok ladies my uterus hurts today:( its a dull ache


----------



## wontgiveup

GAS maybe? bazzb
As for me, im sitting here itchy and achy Just took a benadryl hope it kicks in soon... drinking a strawberry banana smoothie yum...


----------



## bazzb

Not gasey lol who knows
Yummy smoothie!! Hope u feel better soon
What r u allergic too


----------



## TWINKLES80

bazzb said:


> just saying hi ladies
> hope all you preggies are doing okay :)

Thanks for saying hi honey. 
Dull ache hmmmm you're currently waiting for af right? 

Not that great of a day. For once all my researching paid off. I'm so glad I requested my progesterone levels. They were low. I now switched re's and was prescribed prog. Hope it's not too late and this bugger is just taking its time. 

Wontgiveup sorry you're itching, nice bath will help!


----------



## bazzb

How low we're your levels??
Glad u were tested I think it should be mabditory!!


----------



## TWINKLES80

bazzb said:


> How low we're your levels??
> Glad u were tested I think it should be mabditory!!

Just below 7 :( but I think I'm only 12 dpo but regardless still not optimal. Not sure how to feel but just to have faith.


----------



## wontgiveup

Did they give you something for you low progesterone, they had to with my cousin cause she had low progesterone during her pregnancy with her son...
Hope it rises soon, im not sure if mine is low they never called
As for me this morning 7:48am here, MS, throwing up, Hives.. not a good morning prob not going to be a good day ether, thats ok at least i have my bed and my dog lol


----------



## bazzb

Hope u feel better
Here in Canada I don't think they even test progesterone with prenatal blood work
It's very silly


----------



## bazzb

TWINKLES80 said:


> bazzb said:
> 
> 
> How low we're your levels??
> Glad u were tested I think it should be mabditory!!
> 
> Just below 7 :( but I think I'm only 12 dpo but regardless still not optimal. Not sure how to feel but just to have faith.Click to expand...

I have read people had that low and with a supplement it rose up nicely
When is ur next blood work


----------



## TWINKLES80

wontgiveup said:


> Did they give you something for you low progesterone, they had to with my cousin cause she had low progesterone during her pregnancy with her son...
> Hope it rises soon, im not sure if mine is low they never called
> As for me this morning 7:48am here, MS, throwing up, Hives.. not a good morning prob not going to be a good day ether, thats ok at least i have my bed and my dog lol




bazzb said:


> Hope u feel better
> Here in Canada I don't think they even test progesterone with prenatal blood work
> It's very silly

Won't giveup and bazz I hope you don't work and don't have to go in! In hear morning sickness is actually a good thing. And if the doc didn't call it should be a good thing. But not trying to scare you but my first re overlooked it grrrrr!
They're suppose to call me today for an update. Um way too late.. I'm a doer and went to another more competent place.

Yes after going to my new re he immediately put me on suppositories, I'm appalled at my other clinic, doctors are definitely not created equal :(

I go in again today for betas estrogen and hcg. 

Wish me luck!


----------



## bazzb

good luck twinkles... keep us updated

Im at work now:( boo thank god its friday


----------



## AmandaWI

Good luck today Twinkles! Let us know how it goes:)

Bazzb, when do you go back to the Dr if af still doesn't show?

Felt pretty nauseous and dizzy yesterday. Feel a little better today, but I have a feeling I have a trouble maker in there, LOL! Looking forward to telling FIL tonight:) So glad today is Friday!!!!!


----------



## bazzb

Im going back next week if i can get an app if no AF!

glad your feeling better Amanda :) and how exciting about telling FIL


----------



## bazzb

i tried to answer you twinkles but it says ur inbox is full


----------



## Breaking Dawn

TGIF ladies!

How are all the pregnant ladies doing?

So glad to hear all the exciting chatter.

I'm in the TWW ..approx halfway. Praying I can join you!


----------



## bazzb

I have no idea where I am in my cycle lol
glad u r in the TWW dawn and i hope you move to the first TRI soon :)


----------



## TWINKLES80

bazzb said:


> i tried to answer you twinkles but it says ur inbox is full




Breaking Dawn said:


> TGIF ladies!
> 
> How are all the pregnant ladies doing?
> 
> So glad to hear all the exciting chatter.
> 
> I'm in the TWW ..approx halfway. Praying I can join you!

Sorry bazz... i talk to much! lol.. deleted some..

Breakingdawn -- fx for you!!! 

Update: Feeling a sense of relief, but not out of the woods! 
hcg 266... more than doubled.. but on hormone therapy now for est and prog ;) 

Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## bazzb

take care hunny :)


----------



## Frustrated42

14dpo today and no af. To scared to test and see a bfn. I think I will wait a couple more days and if still no af then I will test. I just don't want to see the dreaded bfn.


----------



## TWINKLES80

Frustrated42 said:


> 14dpo today and no af. To scared to test and see a bfn. I think I will wait a couple more days and if still no af then I will test. I just don't want to see the dreaded bfn.

I'm a full blown advocate for testing early lol.. !


----------



## AmandaWI

Good luck frustrated!! I was the same way, I waited until 16 dpo and got my BFP! FX for you :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Goodluck Frustrated ...hope u get youf bfp!

Amanda - how are you feeling?

I'm almost at the end of my tww...not feeling very positive...don't have any symptoms.


----------



## AmandaWI

Hi Dawn! I haven't been feeling the greatest the last few days, but they say that's a good sign for a healthy pregnancy:) 

Don't worry, the only symptom I had was sore boobs and it didn't come until 12 or 13 dpo, so I just assumed it was PMS. FX for you!! When is AF due?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

AmandaWI said:


> Hi Dawn! I haven't been feeling the greatest the last few days, but they say that's a good sign for a healthy pregnancy:)
> 
> Don't worry, the only symptom I had was sore boobs and it didn't come until 12 or 13 dpo, so I just assumed it was PMS. FX for you!! When is AF due?

Well hopefully things ease up for you...but it sounds like all is well!!

AF is due Friday on 15dpo. I have 28 day cycles and am always on time. I'm 11dpo today.

I actually had lots of symptoms last cycle - my first clomid cycle - of course it was all due to clomid. So I was thinking I would get the same this month on 2nd cycle of clomid but nope...nothing.


----------



## TWINKLES80

Amanda: I also heard that feeling not so great is a good thing! I, fortunately, or unfortunately don't have any signs! 

Dawn: I know you've heard it before, but it's not over till af shows, I don't have very many symptoms. 

AFM: hcg is 926.5 today so I'm so thankful. U/s next week! It's going to be the longest week ever! :winkwink:


----------



## bazzb

Glad ur beta is still rising nicely!!

I messaged wontgiveup but no reply hope she's ok


----------



## Frustrated42

No af as of yet. Having major right sided pain tonight. Think I will be testing very soon. I'm going to go pick up a couple tests in the morning. Wondering if I test later in the day if it will show up at 16dpo. Praying for a BFP this cycle.


----------



## bazzb

It should show at 16 dpo no matter what time 
Gl :)


----------



## TWINKLES80

bazzb said:


> Hope u feel better
> Here in Canada I don't think they even test progesterone with prenatal blood work
> It's very silly




wontgiveup said:


> Did they give you something for you low progesterone, they had to with my cousin cause she had low progesterone during her pregnancy with her son...
> Hope it rises soon, im not sure if mine is low they never called
> As for me this morning 7:48am here, MS, throwing up, Hives.. not a good morning prob not going to be a good day ether, thats ok at least i have my bed and my dog lol

Won't give up - yup they gave me prog and estrogen... How are you? You've been quiet.

Bazz- honestly I think only some res test, I had to demand the first one do it! How you doing ?

Frustrated - fx honey!!!


----------



## bazzb

I'm ok 
Still no af:( had a lot of ewcm this weekend I've been recording them hope it's up tomorrow if not ill ring the doctor 

How r lady?


----------



## bazzb

My chart so far long long cyclelol


----------



## Frustrated42

Sorry for such a long cycle bazz. I hope something happens for you soon. 

Twinkles awesome that your levels are rising nicely.


----------



## bazzb

Morning everyone!
Anything new to report??

My temps up a bit again fx it stays up :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

BFN today ladies...12dpo..AF due 15dpo.

Booooo :(


----------



## wontgiveup

hey ladys want to update
The hives have gone away, my hands were left bruised.. Doc gave me Zertec
to keep them under control:)
all bloods came back negative except for (?) dont no what it was called but I have a double gean that puts me at risk for preclapsia Blood Clots and placenta eruption..I should be good as long as i take my baby asprin.. Baby looks great and he is measureing perfect.. Heart Rate 170 :) Im 8wks 1days Well im 8wks 2 days but thats what the baby was measureing :) 
It was such a relief to see are baby and to here to doc say everythig looks great
 



Attached Files:







are little baby.png
File size: 111.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bazzb

sorry about the BFN dawn:(

yay wont givbe up brilliant pic :) Im glad you are doing well xox


----------



## TWINKLES80

wontgiveup said:


> hey ladys want to update
> The hives have gone away, my hands were left bruised.. Doc gave me Zertec
> to keep them under control:)
> all bloods came back negative except for (?) dont no what it was called but I have a double gean that puts me at risk for preclapsia Blood Clots and placenta eruption..I should be good as long as i take my baby asprin.. Baby looks great and he is measureing perfect.. Heart Rate 170 :) Im 8wks 1days Well im 8wks 2 days but thats what the baby was measureing :)
> It was such a relief to see are baby and to here to doc say everythig looks great

Beautiful Pic!


----------



## bazzb

I may be going on vacation end of next or early the week after :)


----------



## AmandaWI

Sorry about the BFN Dawn, but 11 dpo is still early. FX you're still not out :)

Twinkles, I'm glad you're still feeling good! I hope it continues for you :) Great to hear your levels are up!

Bazzb, I hope the Dr can help af show, if she doesn't come on her own soon.

Wontgiveup, so glad your feeling better :)


----------



## bazzb

thanks Amanda, going to forget about my cycles for a bit and go to the doctor after vacation :)


----------



## AmandaWI

Good plan, are you still going to Mexico?


----------



## nik25

Woohoo ladies I got my betas back at 5w3d (from lmp) and they were 6794:) so happy they have gotten higher! All my other blood work looked normal. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## bazzb

YAY Nik!!

Im not sure Mexico or Dominican :) will let you know once we book.. i really need to get away.. I am hoping I did O on sunday so AF will come on her own


----------



## AmandaWI

Great to hear Nik! How are you feeling? I haven't been feeling the greatest- nausea, fatigue, and lightheaded. But, I'm looking forward to my appt on Monday!

Bazzb, either way, it sounds amazing! I love vacations! We are going to Alabama in May for my brother in law's wedding. DH and I are staying an extra few days by the beach. I'm so looking forward to it :)


----------



## TWINKLES80

bazzb said:


> I may be going on vacation end of next or early the week after :)




AmandaWI said:


> Sorry about the BFN Dawn, but 11 dpo is still early. FX you're still not out :)
> 
> Twinkles, I'm glad you're still feeling good! I hope it continues for you :) Great to hear your levels are up!
> 
> Bazzb, I hope the Dr can help af show, if she doesn't come on her own soon.
> 
> Wontgiveup, so glad your feeling better :)




nik25 said:


> Woohoo ladies I got my betas back at 5w3d (from lmp) and they were 6794:) so happy they have gotten higher! All my other blood work looked normal. How is everyone else doing?




bazzb said:


> YAY Nik!!
> 
> Im not sure Mexico or Dominican :) will let you know once we book.. i really need to get away.. I am hoping I did O on sunday so AF will come on her own

Bazz -- you're a lucky duck... i lov emexico! the beaches are beautiful 

Amanda - Thank you so much! u/s next monday for both of us ;) 

Nik -- that's awesome news! wow super high love to see that!!!! 

Dawn - sorry for bfn -- xoxo:hugs:


----------



## bazzb

thanks guys i definately need a break from TTC:)


----------



## wontgiveup

NIK my doc hasnt been testing hcg he says i have a healthy bean so guess hes not very conserned, i guess thats a good thing i never heard my hcg levels cause then i would just worry and i worry about enough as it is... Nik have you had your first scan yet.. when do you have one ;) its awesome seeing your baby on the screen


----------



## Frustrated42

Well today is the day I have decided to test. Super nervous about testing cause I have never gotten a BFP. Even said to DH that I was going to stop and buy some tests on the way home but added that I completely expect to see a bfn. He of course goes you don't know that maybe it will be positive. I will keep you ladies updated. Still sitting in the library studying have my first midterm tomorrow. Oh how I hate compressed terms in school but it's the home stretch once I get this done at the end of the month I will officially be done school.


----------



## bazzb

good luck frustrated :) keep us posted


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Nik - congrats hun!

Wontgiveup - aww love the pic :hugs:

Frustrated - goodluck

Bazz - DH and I are also planning a beach trip...hoping to book soon :dance:


----------



## bazzb

nice! we deserve a break from this craziness!!


----------



## nik25

Frustrated- good luck!!!


----------



## Frustrated42

Well BFN tonight. Now I wish I didn't spend $22 on 2 FRER. Oh well hope af shows soon or that my opk was wrong and I'm Oing right now. Time will tell


----------



## bazzb

I had a positive opk nov 39 but I didn't end up oing then so it is possible


----------



## Frustrated42

I hope so. Bazz do u live in Canada. And if so where if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## bazzb

I'm in Ontario
Where r u?


----------



## Frustrated42

I'm in Alberta


----------



## bazzb

Nice! Not too far away!

I got my cross hairs today!! Lets hope I keep them this time :)


----------



## Baileeboo77

So you think you finally ovualted bazzb?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Bazz - I'm in ont too!! 

Frustrated - sorry for the bfn...

Bailee - how r u?


----------



## Frustrated42

So as few Canadian ladies in this thread. 
Bazz I hope your crosshairs stay for you this time. 

I'm thinking I'm going to temp next cycle. I want to see what my body is doing


----------



## AmandaWI

Sorry about the BFN Frustrated :) I would highly reccommend temping, it helped me so much!

Bazzb, glad to see you started temping again. I hope it doesn't get too stressful this time. FX for you!


----------



## Baileeboo77

Breaking Dawn said:


> Bazz - I'm in ont too!!
> 
> Frustrated - sorry for the bfn...
> 
> Bailee - how r u?


I am really sick. I have been puking the last two days off and on, having hot flashes and im just exhausted! I am pretty sure I caught wyatever ny husband had last Sunday. I doubt im pregnant. :(


----------



## bazzb

Feel better Bailee cxxxx

I lost my cross hairs today I thought I wasv4 dpo but my temp dropped slightly below cover line, guess i will keep tempting too see if I get them back :(


----------



## nik25

Sometimes you can get a hormonal increase after you ovulate. I think it's called a fallback rise. Maybe that's what's going on. Hope everyone is doing good today:)


----------



## bazzb

i hope so too Nik :)
Im good besides that, how are you?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Bailee - hope you feel better!

Hope everyone is doing well! 

AFM - I'm 14 dpo today...AF is due tomorrow...but some times I will have spotting and light flow by this evening. 

I know she will be here on schedule bc I got a bfn 12dpo...but a TINY little part of me has a tiny spark of hope!


----------



## bazzb

you are not out Dawn!! some ladies do not get a BFP until a few days after their missed af
XX


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Haha thanks bazz you're so positive it makes me smile!

Hope your chart starts to look better and you did O! :dust:


----------



## bazzb

thanks hun

PMA :)


----------



## Ciaramystic

Wow... been very quiet on here the last few days... any BFP's??? Anyone waiting to O' like I am??? Hoping to O' in the next few days... all the classic gear up signs are there, now just poas waiting for a positive opk...


----------



## TWINKLES80

Ciaramystic said:


> Wow... been very quiet on here the last few days... any BFP's??? Anyone waiting to O' like I am??? Hoping to O' in the next few days... all the classic gear up signs are there, now just poas waiting for a positive opk...

Hi Ciara and ladies... i'm still here! Just don't want to bombard anyone with prego symptoms and such... still praying for you ladies...

Ciara.. you're a riot.. wisdom teeth diva bd! :happydance:


----------



## bazzb

Im still here as well... there seems to be no end to my cycle lol


----------



## nik25

I'm still here too. I'm feeling cruddy today:( all I want is to call into work (I'm self employeed so unfortunately that's out of the question) Im praying for you ladies to get your BFPs!!! Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I'm here too!

New cycle CD4 today....

:dust:


----------



## Baileeboo77

I only have two blue pills left for my bc then im on the sugar pills hoping af shows up within the bext week! It should anyways. ...


----------



## bazzb

it should be here for u soon bailee!
i hope she shows soon for me too

if noy i have an app on feb 6th


----------



## Baileeboo77

I mean thats how bc works right? You get af on the sugar pills?


----------



## bazzb

yep generally :)


----------



## Frustrated42

I'm still here as well. Still no af for me yet either. Haven't retested yet cause I still think it will be a bfn. Hoping its just stress related from writing exams and buying our first home.


----------



## Frustrated42

Well ladies looks like I was premature this morning in saying af hasn't arrived she showed her face this afternoon. On to the next cycle for me. Can't wait to start the bding this cycle. Haven't lived in the same place as DH for a year and a half and I'm moving home next week and can't wait to finally be home.


----------



## bazzb

Good luck this cycle hun! Yay for more bding


----------



## Ciaramystic

Yay I'm about to O'! Did opk this morning and the line is just slightly lighter then the control line so... going to take another this afternoon and I'm thinking it will be positive. When I did one last night the test line was barely there so my surge is about to happen for sure... So weird though because my temp jumped .6 degrees this morning from yesterday.


----------



## Baileeboo77

Ladies i am starting to spot!!! I have one more active bc pill to take tomorrow. I wonder why I am already spotting but hey im not complaining! !! Yay this cycle is coming to an end!!!!


----------



## chimmi

I'm still here. AF due in 4 days...
Feeling positive this month 
- sore boobs for over a week already (usually only 3 days before af)
-cramps feeling like af
-feeling sick every now and then
-feeling exhausted
-convinced my boobs have got more veins but not 100% sure
-craving orange juice and cant stop eating ham and mustard sandwiches!

I'm going to be so annoyed if af shows after all this boob pain. She probably will...


----------



## bazzb

yay Bailee it means this cycle is finally ending!

and chimi those signs sound promising, keeping my FX for you :)


----------



## AmandaWI

chimmi said:


> I'm still here. AF due in 4 days...
> Feeling positive this month
> - sore boobs for over a week already (usually only 3 days before af)
> -cramps feeling like af
> -feeling sick every now and then
> -feeling exhausted
> -convinced my boobs have got more veins but not 100% sure
> -craving orange juice and cant stop eating ham and mustard sandwiches!
> 
> I'm going to be so annoyed if af shows after all this boob pain. She probably will...

Good Luck Chimmi! Sore boobs was my main symptom before I got my bfp. When are you going to test?


----------



## chimmi

AmandaWI said:


> chimmi said:
> 
> 
> I'm still here. AF due in 4 days...
> Feeling positive this month
> - sore boobs for over a week already (usually only 3 days before af)
> -cramps feeling like af
> -feeling sick every now and then
> -feeling exhausted
> -convinced my boobs have got more veins but not 100% sure
> -craving orange juice and cant stop eating ham and mustard sandwiches!
> 
> I'm going to be so annoyed if af shows after all this boob pain. She probably will...
> 
> Good Luck Chimmi! Sore boobs was my main symptom before I got my bfp. When are you going to test?Click to expand...

Ooh really? how soon did you have sore boobs? Mine are always sore.before af, but NEVER this early (12days! Usually only 3 days before) 
Going to wait and see if AF shows first before I think about testing...


----------



## AmandaWI

I normally didn't get sore boobs before af, maybe a little, but nothing like it was. I think it started maybe a week or week and a half before I tested, which was 15 dpo. FX for you!


----------



## chimmi

Hmm thats what confuses me, wether its just AF sore boobs but early. Or if it means pg. 
For you it was really obvious, bit sore boobs for me just usually means af will be here in a few days. I don't know what I should be looking out for, as I already get sore boobs! Lol anyway notlong. left to wait!


----------



## AmandaWI

I know it can be very frustrating trying to figure out the symptoms. At the time, it wasn't as obvious for me, because my boobs (especially my nips) did get sore sometimes. But, now when I look back I think I definitely felt different. Try not to worry about it too much. But, it does sound promising to me :) Good Luck!


----------



## Frustrated42

Feeling down today ladies. Af has been much heavier today then she has in a long time. I actually had to leave class which I have never done. Has any of you ladies had af this heavy any advice?


----------



## bazzb

Just wanted to wish all u ladies well
Chat with u next week xox


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Bailee - yay spotting!

Chimmi - goodluck, those symptoms sound good!

Amanda - hi hun..good to see u drop by!

Frustrated - the only time I had super heavy AF was after chemical..I was 5 days late and super heavy bleeding.

AFM - I'm on CD6...I started acupuncture this cycle and I'm really liking it! Focus on fertility and relaxation.


----------



## Frustrated42

Breaking Dawn- I don't think I'm having a chemical but I haven't tested since the beginning of last week and it was a bfn. So I guess anything is possible. It's still super heavy and this is very unusual for me. I usual have one day of semi-heavy flow but never like this and this is day 2. I just want it to slow down.


----------



## Ciaramystic

Chemical is the only time I've ever had super heavy flow too... but I also had like 6 days of brown spotting before it started then had 4 days of extremely heavy flow. 

AFM... IDK honestly LOL!!! I'm pretty sure I O'd but not exactly sure what day... FF gave me a line on cd15 because I had a positive opk on 14 but I also had my temp jump on cd15??? So I guess I'm around 2 or 3dpo... Not really caring this cycle either. I mean I still want my BFP but I'm not symptom spotting or anything. Just kind of going with the flow... normal every day stuff. Kind of too busy with school, work, and my kids to worry about ttc at the moment. How is everyone else???


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Frustrated - another possibility ..is the past few cycles have not been a complete shed of your lining. So this cycle everything is clearing out....

Ciara - honeslty..being busy is the best..so muc easier to cope!


----------



## wontgiveup

Hey girls just wanted to drop in and say hi hope all is well.
Me and baby are doing good, No ms but im just so darn Tired all the time.
And hives are no fun they come and go It sucks.
Cant wait to find out what were having at my 20 week scan, its so far away..
5 more weeks to go :) HMMMM BOY or GIRL I dont care as long as the baby is Healthy and has all limbs fingers and toes lol. Get to meet my niece tomorrow cant wait, she got real sick and stoped breathing and stayed at the childrens hospital over night, shes doing well now she has (acid Reflux) they thought she had a bunch of other stuff but they ruled it out she still has jaudice pretty bad but nothing a little sunlight wont fix.. Those to have a lot to growing up to do now that the baby is here, i hope it all works out!
I have my Fxd crossed for all you ladys, i check in on you daily and hope to see a lot more BFPs this yr love yuns!:hugs:


----------



## Baileeboo77

AF finally showed up! Yayayayayayyay !!!!!!


----------



## Ciaramystic

Been super quiet in here... Is everyone burned out on ttc or pregnant or what??? LOL!!! I am currently 7dpo... Don't feel pregnant... had some of the normal symptoms I spot EVERY month but nothing else. Just kind of floating along, waiting to see if AF shows up. We go to the dr. in February if we don't conceive this month to start finding out the root of the problem. How is everyone else????


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi there Ciara

Goodluck in your tww...you're half way there.

I'm on CD11....waiting to O..by CD14.


----------



## AmandaWI

Hey Ladies!
Just wanted to give an update. I had my ultrasound last night and got to see our little bean! It was very exciting and feels a little more real now! Hopefully it will help me get through the all day sickness, LOL! Hope everyone is doing good. FX I'll see some BFPs soon!

 



Attached Files:







picture.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Ciaramystic

AmandaWI said:


> Hey Ladies!
> Just wanted to give an update. I had my ultrasound last night and got to see our little bean! It was very exciting and feels a little more real now! Hopefully it will help me get through the all day sickness, LOL! Hope everyone is doing good. FX I'll see some BFPs soon!

Awwww I love that feeling you get when you see them for the first time... Can't wait to have it again! Congrats!!!


----------



## Frustrated42

Congrats Amanda 

I was going to start temping this cycle but I think I'm going to ntnp this cycle cause I'm under so much stress with my last couple final exams and buying our own house. Plus I have to start work in a few weeks as well. I think it is a good cycle to not stress about ttc. 

Hope all the rest of you ladies are doing well!


----------



## Baileeboo77

I have a question for the bbt ladies.
This is my first month temping I start temping on cd1 I had a steady temp cd 1 and 2 on cd it jumped aboit .5 degress and today it was down a whole degree is that normal?


----------



## AmandaWI

Yes, Bailee that's completely normal. My temp did the same thing when I started. After AF, it will go down to your pre ovulation temp (everyone's is different). Then it will go back up after you ovulate and stay up until af shows again. Don't be alarmed if your temps jump around a lot. Mine were crazy and I thought there was something wrong with me, but I ended up with a BFP!


----------



## Baileeboo77

Haha okay thabks for the reassurance, I just wasnt sure :)


----------



## wontgiveup

Hi ladys hope all is well. 205 days to go woohoo, find out the gender at 20 wks 9wks to go cant wait... Just wanted to stop by and say hi and to check in on everyone
As for me im super super tired, so ladys enjoy the energy you have now befor you loose it all, cause all i ever do is nap lol.
My next appointment is the 12th i know i wont get another ultrasound but maybe they will check the heart beat... im not sure if they do that or not youd think they would :)


----------



## Ciaramystic

All right... hoping you ladies who got BFP's can help me... Last night I took a test just because I was feeling weird. BFN until I went back later and thought I saw a line but this morning it was gone so must have been an evap. Today I am 10dpo... Temp went up a little... But when I wiped first thing this morning had some reddish brown spotting... I normally get that before AF so chalked it up to AF beginning and put a tampon in. Just went to the restroom and removed tampon... barely anything there... ok... did cervix check... It's High and soft... No blood on my finger... Hmmmm.... I still feel out of it... Like hungover without drinking. Does any of this sound like what happened when you got your bfp??? I'm going to try and "hold it" and go pick up more tests (used my last one last night) but really don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## TWINKLES80

Ciaramystic said:


> All right... hoping you ladies who got BFP's can help me... Last night I took a test just because I was feeling weird. BFN until I went back later and thought I saw a line but this morning it was gone so must have been an evap. Today I am 10dpo... Temp went up a little... But when I wiped first thing this morning had some reddish brown spotting... I normally get that before AF so chalked it up to AF beginning and put a tampon in. Just went to the restroom and removed tampon... barely anything there... ok... did cervix check... It's High and soft... No blood on my finger... Hmmmm.... I still feel out of it... Like hungover without drinking. Does any of this sound like what happened when you got your bfp??? I'm going to try and "hold it" and go pick up more tests (used my last one last night) but really don't want to get my hopes up.

Was it with a frer? I suggest frer because Internet cheapies didn't show till very very late :(

I spotted at 10 dpo. Hoping this is it Ciara!


----------



## bazzb

Twinkles just seeing in your sig that u had a scan! Glad all is okay xx


----------



## nik25

Ciaramystic said:


> All right... hoping you ladies who got BFP's can help me... Last night I took a test just because I was feeling weird. BFN until I went back later and thought I saw a line but this morning it was gone so must have been an evap. Today I am 10dpo... Temp went up a little... But when I wiped first thing this morning had some reddish brown spotting... I normally get that before AF so chalked it up to AF beginning and put a tampon in. Just went to the restroom and removed tampon... barely anything there... ok... did cervix check... It's High and soft... No blood on my finger... Hmmmm.... I still feel out of it... Like hungover without drinking. Does any of this sound like what happened when you got your bfp??? I'm going to try and "hold it" and go pick up more tests (used my last one last night) but really don't want to get my hopes up.

Sounds like implantation spotting to me:) good luck!!!


----------



## Ciaramystic

Totally forgot to test this morning... Had to go so bad when I woke up was just worried bout making it to the toilet! Lol! Had more brown very light spotting again this morning n only when I wiped... Wasn't red at all like yesterday. It's pretty much stopped again but my bbt did drop a little this am :/ Gonna see how my temp is tmrw n if its back up or just doesn't drop then I'll test with frer :) No hopes up though... Too many bfn's...


----------



## bazzb

Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## TWINKLES80

bazzb said:


> Twinkles just seeing in your sig that u had a scan! Glad all is okay xx

Thanks Bazz! I wish the worrying would stop..! i guess it's all up to me to stop worrying ha!


----------



## bazzb

Lol id be the same


----------



## Baileeboo77

Well girls, we book a family 7 day cruise of September 14th (hubby's bday is the 15th and my moms is the 17th). So im officially on a ttc break until then! I'm excited because maybe ill make a baby on a boat! This 2ill give me the time to get back into shape and loose the 50 lbs I want to. Hubby said he is totally on board with ttc then and I couldn't be happier. Ill still be checking in on all of you girls. Hoping everyone's bean is okay and everyone gets a bfp soon! I would stay sane without yall! :hugs:


----------



## Baileeboo77

Would not stay sane****


----------



## bazzb

Yay for the cruise Bailee!!
I just got back from Mexico and it did me a world of good


----------



## Baileeboo77

Yeah I have been to Mexico before, its just so beautiful. We are doing a western carribean cruise which will be cozumel mexico, belize, mahagony bay and costa maya Mexico!


----------



## bazzb

Beautiful! :)


----------



## Baileeboo77

So no af yet?


----------



## bazzb

Nope :(


----------



## wontgiveup

Bailey wow how exciting, ill never be able to afford a carribean cruise but im sure if you send me plenty of pics ill beable to atleast dream about it :)


----------



## Baileeboo77

I will send you pics boo! If you book early enough you can get a discount off the deposit and make a payment plan! You should look into some time! 
Aww bazzb I know you are stressing, hope shes shows up so you can get your bfp soon! :hugs:


----------



## bazzb

Thx hunny
Me too! Have a app on wed


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies...

Im back in tww....again!

DH and i are also going on vacation ....only 3 more weeks!!!!


----------



## Ciaramystic

Ok so AF was supposed to show today and didn't... and my temp went back up... so I decided to use fmu on a frer and what I got is in this link... whatchya think??? I tried to upload but wouldn't for some odd reason sigh...

https://www5.snapfish.com/snapfish/thumbnailshare/AlbumID=11005816014/a=116783968_116783968/otsc=SHR/otsi=SALBlink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/


----------



## Ciaramystic

Ugh... just took a digital with smu and it said "not pregnant"... grrrr... hoping my hcg levels are just too low for CB digital to pick up and that the second line isn't a fluke :(


----------



## TWINKLES80

Ciaramystic said:


> Ugh... just took a digital with smu and it said "not pregnant"... grrrr... hoping my hcg levels are just too low for CB digital to pick up and that the second line isn't a fluke :(

I see a BfP :) congrats!


----------



## nik25

Ciaramystic said:


> Ok so AF was supposed to show today and didn't... and my temp went back up... so I decided to use fmu on a frer and what I got is in this link... whatchya think??? I tried to upload but wouldn't for some odd reason sigh...
> 
> https://www5.snapfish.com/snapfish/thumbnailshare/AlbumID=11005816014/a=116783968_116783968/otsc=SHR/otsi=SALBlink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/

Congrats!!! That's exactly how mine looked early on. My digi didn't work until the next day. Good luck!!!!


----------



## bazzb

Looks like the start of a bfp


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Congrats Ciara!!! 

Looks like the start of a BFP!


----------



## TWINKLES80

Lucky thread lucky thread... yay Ciara!


----------



## wontgiveup

Ciaramystic said:


> All right... hoping you ladies who got BFP's can help me... Last night I took a test just because I was feeling weird. BFN until I went back later and thought I saw a line but this morning it was gone so must have been an evap. Today I am 10dpo... Temp went up a little... But when I wiped first thing this morning had some reddish brown spotting... I normally get that before AF so chalked it up to AF beginning and put a tampon in. Just went to the restroom and removed tampon... barely anything there... ok... did cervix check... It's High and soft... No blood on my finger... Hmmmm.... I still feel out of it... Like hungover without drinking. Does any of this sound like what happened when you got your bfp??? I'm going to try and "hold it" and go pick up more tests (used my last one last night) but really don't want to get my hopes up.

Yep had the same spotting then NOTHING


----------



## wontgiveup

Def positive Thats what mine looked like early on


----------



## wontgiveup

Girls have i upset any of you, its just iv posted 3 times with in the last 5weeks and No one has said anything To me :'( miss you guys

Ciara Thats a def positive girl CONGRATS:hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

wontgiveup said:


> Girls have i upset any of you, its just iv posted 3 times with in the last 5weeks and No one has said anything To me :'( miss you guys
> 
> Ciara Thats a def positive girl CONGRATS:hugs:

Hey hun....

Ive missed you, glad to see you drop by!

How is your little bean doing? Are u gonna find out the sex?


----------



## TWINKLES80

wontgiveup said:


> Girls have i upset any of you, its just iv posted 3 times with in the last 5weeks and No one has said anything To me :'( miss you guys
> 
> Ciara Thats a def positive girl CONGRATS:hugs:

Not me! :)


----------



## wontgiveup

Breaking Dawn said:


> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> Girls have i upset any of you, its just iv posted 3 times with in the last 5weeks and No one has said anything To me :'( miss you guys
> 
> Ciara Thats a def positive girl CONGRATS:hugs:
> 
> Hey hun....
> 
> Ive missed you, glad to see you drop by!
> 
> How is your little bean doing? Are u gonna find out the sex?Click to expand...

Hi breaking dawn, iv been stalking you to lol, I like to check in on all you girls
Baby is doing good, find out the sex around 20 wks... Go back for another prenantal checkup the 12th


----------



## Ciaramystic

wontgiveup said:


> Girls have i upset any of you, its just iv posted 3 times with in the last 5weeks and No one has said anything To me :'( miss you guys
> 
> Ciara Thats a def positive girl CONGRATS:hugs:

Thanks girl! So happy to join u! How are u??? How's the peanut??? I'm sorry I wasn't ignoring u, I honestly just didn't see ur posts! :)


----------



## bazzb

Not me hun I was away! Sorry and now I am taking a break from ttc
My husband has finally admitted he is a. Alcoholic and is getting help so my mind has been elsewhere 

Glad u r doing well lovely xox


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Wontgievup...thx for the support...I'm in tww now!

Bazz - all the power to your DH..he's lucky to have u!


----------



## wontgiveup

Congrats ciria
All the luck to your husband bazzb


----------



## AmandaWI

Congrats Ciara!!! So exciting!

Bailee, yay for your cruise! Hubby and I went on one last year and it was amazing! 

Bazzb, glad you had a nice vacation and best wishes for your hubby!

Wontgiveup, Love you!!


----------



## Baileeboo77

Good luck to you dh , I hope he is on a path to a fast recovery ! :hugs:
And yeah im so excited Amanda! !


----------



## bazzb

thanks everyone

hope its ok if i still pop in and chat with you


----------



## bazzb

Still no AF! Back from the Dr... I have to get all my hormones tested and thyroid iron etc and I have an ultrasound scheduled for Monday to see what&#8217;s going on with my ovaries... so at least she is doing something.


----------



## TWINKLES80

bazzb said:


> Still no AF! Back from the Dr... I have to get all my hormones tested and thyroid iron etc and I have an ultrasound scheduled for Monday to see whats going on with my ovaries... so at least she is doing something.

Good to hear she's helping Bazz! Keep us posted!


----------



## bazzb

I will hun and thx

how r u feeling?


----------



## TWINKLES80

bazzb said:


> I will hun and thx
> 
> how r u feeling?

Hi Bazz thanks for asking! Doing ok, still worrying, and if its not one thing it's another. But letting go of worrying more each day. 

You may be like me and get prego right before treatment! :happydance:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies!!


Ive got a question....im in the tww and i have this wierd feeling in my uterus since last night. Its like a pinching....not cramps/ache like pms and not twinges.

I am not a symptom spotter....especially on clomid bc its always given me sensitive nips, heavy boobs...so i just ignore that. But i cant ignore this bc its not very comfortable feeling.


----------



## bazzb

thanks twinkles but I am on a break for a few months... xx

and dawn i had those twinges when I was about 3 weeks -6 weeks pregnant


----------



## Breaking Dawn

bazzb said:


> thanks twinkles but I am on a break for a few months... xx
> 
> and dawn i had those twinges when I was about 3 weeks -6 weeks pregnant

Bazz thanks for letting me know.....Fx but i do not want to get my hopes up to be crushed:nope:


----------



## bazzb

I totally understand
Keep us posted


----------



## nik25

How is everyone??


----------



## bazzb

I'm ok 
How r u and the little one ?


----------



## nik25

I'm Having terrible ms and no appetite:( I've actually lost a couple of lbs and kinda crampy but my nurse assured me that everything is normal. It'll all be worth it:) dh ad I are thinking about taking a vacation so maybe that'll help! I really think this is your month!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies, 

Wow nik I can't believe you are already 10 weeks along. 

How is everyone doing?

AFM...I am at 10dpo today and almost at the end of my TWW. Thinking AF will be here by friday....


----------



## bazzb

Hope u feel better soon nik!! And take the trip ;)

Dawn when do u plan to test?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Bazz...i tested late this afternoon...silly of me bc it's only 10dpo and bc it was not even a full bladder..i just lost my patience!

how are you doing?


----------



## bazzb

I'm okay 
Had blood and an internal scan this week to make sure my ovaries and hormones are okay
I go in next week to get results


----------



## Ciaramystic

Breaking Dawn said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> 
> Ive got a question....im in the tww and i have this wierd feeling in my uterus since last night. Its like a pinching....not cramps/ache like pms and not twinges.
> 
> I am not a symptom spotter....especially on clomid bc its always given me sensitive nips, heavy boobs...so i just ignore that. But i cant ignore this bc its not very comfortable feeling.

That was one of the key things for me!!! I always have cramps right before AF but this time I had pinches... Like literally felt like someone had reached up my hoo-ha and grabbed my uterus and started giving me a "pinch to grow an inch or several..." LOL!!! Descriptive enough??? LOL!!! FX'd this is your time!!!! BTW... I did not get a strong positive until a few days after AF is due so that whole "you're not out until the witch shows" is so true! Barely had a noticeable line on the day of AF!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks ciara...

I'm really praying that this it....ive not felt like this before but I know it's possible it will be a bfn. 
Our bodies do weird things that turn out to be nothing.


----------



## AmandaWI

Breaking Dawn, FX for you!!!! I really hope this is your month!

Nik, I've been feeling pretty awful too. Over the weekend, I thought it was getting better, but yesterday it came back with a vengence :) You should definitely go on a vacation. Hubby & I are going to Alabama for my brother in law's wedding in May and plan to spend an extra few days by the beach. I've been planning and day dreaming about relaxing on the beach and it helps keep my mind off feeling sick.


----------



## bazzb

Just got a call from the Dr. she wants to see me regrading my blood work... i go in after work tonight... wish me luck


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Goodluck bazz...hope everything is okay


----------



## bazzb

thanks me too
a bit nervous


----------



## TWINKLES80

bazzb said:


> Just got a call from the Dr. she wants to see me regrading my blood work... i go in after work tonight... wish me luck

Good luck bazz! Hugs!


----------



## Frustrated42

Good luck bazz!


----------



## bazzb

Thx so all hormones are ok except prolactin 
It's 29 and she would like to see it under 24 so she is sending me to a specialist


----------



## TWINKLES80

bazzb said:


> Thx so all hormones are ok except prolactin
> It's 29 and she would like to see it under 24 so she is sending me to a specialist

Great to hear you're getting some answers. Good luck with the specialist &#128515;


----------



## bazzb

Thx hun 
Scary but need answeres
Hope I don't have to wait too long for an app


----------



## Breaking Dawn

bazzb said:


> Thx hun
> Scary but need answeres
> Hope I don't have to wait too long for an app

If you get a delayed appt....it always helps to call and find those spots when smeone has cancelled and snag it. It means frequent calls to the drs office. But if you get in earlier its worth it.


----------



## bazzb

Thanks for the info!
Once I know which specialist ill be seeing I will defiantly do that ;) thx dawn


----------



## bazzb

quiet thread!! how is everyone!?


----------



## TWINKLES80

bazzb said:


> quiet thread!! how is everyone!?

Hi Bazz! 

Just treking along.. not posting much.. but i do read ;) how are you?


----------



## bazzb

Im okay!
still waiting for a call with my app.. gosh they are slow over here lol

how are you doing? any MS?


----------



## AmandaWI

Hey Bazzb & Twinkles!

Bazzb, sorry to hear they are taking so long to get you an appt. I love your avatar pic!! Was that from the vacation you just went on?

Twinkles, hope you feeling good :)


----------



## bazzb

yep thats mexico :) thanks hun


----------



## AmandaWI

The view looks amazing! Makes we want to travel :)


----------



## TWINKLES80

bazzb said:


> Im okay!
> still waiting for a call with my app.. gosh they are slow over here lol
> 
> how are you doing? any MS?




AmandaWI said:


> Hey Bazzb & Twinkles!
> 
> Bazzb, sorry to hear they are taking so long to get you an appt. I love your avatar pic!! Was that from the vacation you just went on?
> 
> Twinkles, hope you feeling good :)




bazzb said:


> yep thats mexico :) thanks hun


Hi Bazz.. sorry too that your appt is taking a while... keep bugging them lol! Mexico is amazing.. which part did you go again?

Amanda: feeling ok.. no serious morning sickness but i'm heartburn master! lol 

How are you doing? Wow time really flies.. it sure doesn't feel like it at the moment.. but in hindsight.. wow !


----------



## bazzb

Cancun :)
Ill call then again next week


----------



## AmandaWI

Bazzb, I love the Cancun area! We went to Playa Del Carmen for our honeymoon.

Twinkles, that's awesome that you haven't had much MS yet :) I'm doing ok, still battling the MS and now I think I'm getting hubby's cold. I cannot wait for Spring, I'm definitely sick of winter!


----------



## wontgiveup

Oh im so jealous, Id love to visit mexico some time i heard its beautiful to :)
Glad to here you girls are doing good.
My pregnancy is going very well, And i feel great i got all my energy back and Iv been doing nothing but Cleaning lol HOUSEWORK HOUSEWORK!! Itll be nice when we can put the dog out side cause she sheds everywheres. FInd out the gender very soon We cant wait. If anyone ever has any questions about how i felt When i first found out just let me know :) I dont mind at all.. I know when i was trying to conceive I loved to Symptom spot.


----------



## chimmi

Wontgiveup glad your pg is going well!
AF is 3 days late for me now and have been feeling sick ALL day the last two days...
Had thrush last week which i NEVER get..! Keep expecting to see you-know-who when I go to the toilet, but not yet eek!


----------



## bazzb

Test chimmi! :)

And hi wontgiveup xo to u


----------



## chimmi

Am at my parents til Friday so will test Saturday if she hasn't shown..! Will be a week late then so will surely show up. Bit scared though was awake last night worrying if I'm actually ready to be pg lol


----------



## nik25

Praying you get your BFP!!! Afm- I had to go to the ER last night to get a fluid IV:( due to dehydration. I'm feeling much better today though!It's hard to believe tomorrow is 12 weeks for me! How is everyone else?


----------



## AmandaWI

GL Chimmi, hoping it's your BFP!!! Can't wait to hear!

Nik, sorry to hear you had to go to the ER but glad you're feeling better! AFM - was really sick all weekend and missed 2 days of work. I definitely got Hubby's cold but worse, probably cuz my resistence is down. Feeling a little better today!


----------



## wontgiveup

Ugh my back is killing me, and my hips always hurt its hard for me to get comfortable at night... Two of the many things to look fwd to ladys lol

Oh amanda that sucks, i hope you feel better soon. My dad has the flu so im having to stay away, but then i found out that my husband is working with several who have or had the flu UGHH i told him not to bring it home to me! Its bad enough that all the congestion wont go away, i thought i had a cold or a sinus infection turns out its all the talk in my pregnancy books.. So no worries i guess.

Nik im glad your feeling better hun take it easy.
Bazzb oh how iv missed you i feel so distent now that i havent been on as much lol My falt, but im back!


----------



## nik25

Unfortunetly I'm back down again:( severe dehydration and I have to get an IV bag of fluids per day. I'm pretty much on bed rest but hopefully these fluids will help! Also we got to see baby :) perfectly healthy.


----------



## bazzb

Nik I hope you stay hydrated this time rest up love!

Wontgiveup I've missed you tons!! I'm glad your back
Hope you and the baby are doing good xoxo


----------



## AmandaWI

Nik, hope you start getting better soon. Do they know why you're so dehydrated? Take it easy :)

Chimmi, did you test over the weekend?


----------



## TWINKLES80

Hi Ladies! 

It's been a while.. haven't posted for some time.. but wanted to wish you all well wishes! 

Nik, glad to hear you are doing better! 

Amanda, Bazz -- how are you?

Wont give up - sorry your back is killing you! take it easy and stay away from flu folks! I steer clear as well.. 

Did you guys get your flu shot? Knock on a huge piece of wood but i haven't gotten sick in many years and when i do get my shot i get really sick.. so i didn't take it! 

AFM, i'm trekking along.. just heavy heartburn to report, thankfully not too much MS.. 12 week scan this week! Wish me luck1 

:hugs: to all of you! and sorry if i missed anyone.. i'm behind on this thread


----------



## AmandaWI

Hey Twinkles,

Good to hear you are doing well and don't have too much MS! Hope the heartburn gets better soon!

AFM, still battling the MS, but I think it is improving a little. During the day it's better and worse in the evening. But, I feel like there is hope that I will feel better in a few weeks :)


----------



## TWINKLES80

AmandaWI said:


> Hey Twinkles,
> 
> Good to hear you are doing well and don't have too much MS! Hope the heartburn gets better soon!
> 
> AFM, still battling the MS, but I think it is improving a little. During the day it's better and worse in the evening. But, I feel like there is hope that I will feel better in a few weeks :)

Hi Amanda: 

Yes you're almost over the 1st tri hump! and you know they say MS is a sign of a good pregnancy so.. embrace it.. i know i bet it's hard to do! lol

Heartburn i hear is here to stay until baby's born so.. getting used to it i guess hehee.. 

Did you have your 12 week scan yet?


----------



## Baileeboo77

Hey ladies, glad to hear all of your beans are doing well! :hugs:
Im okay been focusi on school and trying not to stress so I do ovulate. I cant wait for our cruise im so excited. 
Bazzb did you figure anything out yet?


----------



## bazzb

hey twinkles all okay here just waiting on my app

Bailee still no AF, had my hormones tested and my prolactin is slightly elevated. (my body basically thinks I am pregnant or breastfeeding so I am not Oing... I see a endocrinologist this Friday so FX`d for that!!


----------



## bazzb

bailee i love your profile pic... georg hair... always its sideways :)


----------



## Baileeboo77

bazzb said:


> bailee i love your profile pic... georg hair... always its sideways :)


Idk how to make it upright lol. But thank you :)
Im sorry your going through problems with your cycles hopfully you can get everything straightened out Friday :hugs:


----------



## bazzb

Thanks hun, at least they belive me even I say something isn't right and have sent me for testing. I hated getting the answer just wait ittakes time for your cycles to return. Yeah I get that but it's been almost 6 months!!

I meant although not always by the wAy lol
The iPhone strikes again


----------



## Baileeboo77

Yeah I was like always lol but I figured it was a auto correct haha

So are you getting the results Friday?


----------



## bazzb

I know the results it's high prolactin

Friday is to find out what to do about iy


----------



## Baileeboo77

Oh okay, yeah I cant believe its been this long since you have had af. Hooe you get some answers! :hugs:


----------



## bazzb

Thanks lady xxx


----------



## AmandaWI

Twinkles, I didn't have a scan at 12 weeks, just an ob appt. My next scan will be around 18-20 weeks.

Bazzb, GL on your appt Friday, hope they come up with a plan for you :)


----------



## TWINKLES80

AmandaWI said:


> Twinkles, I didn't have a scan at 12 weeks, just an ob appt. My next scan will be around 18-20 weeks.
> 
> Bazzb, GL on your appt Friday, hope they come up with a plan for you :)

I see... two days seem like forever for me hehehe... Keep me posted =) 

Bazz... gl on friday!!! Hugs!


----------



## wontgiveup

Oh bazzb that sucks, GL on friday
My next scan wont be till the 20 wk mark i cant wait to find out the gender :)
After the crazy emostional week iv had I need some good news. Now on top of things I have a snow storm on the way! 25 wks left till this baby gets here (We cant wait to meet you)


----------



## bazzb

Thx hun
I've had a ton of ewcm today more than I have ever seen in my life
And yesterday and today I had pressure where my left ovary is

I'm so ready for this nightmare of a cycle to be over


----------



## wontgiveup

bazzb said:


> Thx hun
> I've had a ton of ewcm today more than I have ever seen in my life
> And yesterday and today I had pressure where my left ovary is
> 
> I'm so ready for this nightmare of a cycle to be over

thats a good sign of OVulation, Maybe AF will show with in the next 2 weeks :)


----------



## bazzb

I hope I took some pics of my opk
One around 2 min and one when it is dry
It's not positive but it is a much darker line then I was having back in dec/jan

I haven't used an opk since but hubby bought me some today due to my symptoms 
We are not trying although dtd without protection Sunday
I am just curious what my body is up too lol


----------



## bazzb

Can't wait too see ur next scan pic btw!


----------



## Baileeboo77

Omg I hope you are going to finally o!!!! Fx'ed :)


----------



## bazzb

Me too!
I may have missed my serge as the pressure started yesterday am
Will test tomorrow to see if the line is darker or lighter!


----------



## Baileeboo77

Okay let us know what it says !


----------



## bazzb

I will!

Also I kinda know my pre o temps so I have pulled out my thermometer for the morning lol


----------



## Baileeboo77

Haha thats great!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies..
It's been a while since I've dropped in.

Just been reading and catch in up with you.

So excited for the momma-to-be's we have here...so fun to follow you on this journey.

Bailey... how are you

Bazz that OPK looks very close to positive!!!

AFM
Had BFN on my third cycle of clomid last month. Now trying femera this month.


----------



## bazzb

I've heard good things about fermera 

Here is my opk from tonight
This am was negative


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Wow thats for sure Positive


----------



## bazzb

:) yay hope my body actually ovulates this time


----------



## Baileeboo77

Holy shit!!! Yay positive :woohoo:


----------



## Baileeboo77

:Wohoo:


----------



## wontgiveup

AGreed woohoo get to BDn once tonight and then again in the morning :)


----------



## AmandaWI

GL Bazzb! I hope this is a sign of the end of your cycle coming or better yet a BFP :)

AFM, I tripped yesterday and sprained my ankle :( Luckily I only have to wear the boot for a week and will hopefully heal quickly! 

Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## Baileeboo77

Cd 12 heres my opk!!! Am opk 
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j209/baileeboo77/20130308_1034090-1.jpg


----------



## Baileeboo77

AmandaWI said:


> GL Bazzb! I hope this is a sign of the end of your cycle coming or better yet a BFP :)
> 
> AFM, I tripped yesterday and sprained my ankle :( Luckily I only have to wear the boot for a week and will hopefully heal quickly!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good weekend!


Aww bless your heart hope it gets better soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## bazzb

Bailee! thats close to a positive :)


----------



## bazzb

App went good&#8230; I told her I think I ovulated yesterday or am ovulating today. If I don&#8217;t get a period in two weeks I have a prescription for a tablet to take for 12 days and once I stop it I will get a period. She doesn&#8217;t want to give it to me until 2-3 weeks in case you are pregnant it can cause a miscarriage&#8230; 

So I have to go get blood work in 2-3 weeks, call her office two days after that to make sure Im not pregnant and then take the pills.. if I don&#8217;t get my period naturally that is

Have to go back and see her april 16th.. she is super nice, doesnt think my prolactin is any cause for concern... she thinsk I stopped ovualting due to stress (lord knows I have had my share of that)

hope everyone else is well xoxox


----------



## Baileeboo77

Thats great bazzb hope you get your bfp!


----------



## bazzb

Thanks 
Either way ill be happy


----------



## Baileeboo77

Im sure just tested again im thinking positive its under ovulatu test will you look please :)


----------



## bazzb

YAY look at us ovulating together lolol


----------



## Baileeboo77

Yeahh!!! Yayay when will you test?? Im thinking the 22nd ill start testing! !

It has to be the soy it must have worked im so happy :)


----------



## bazzb

Ill test 22 or 23
Going for blood in 23 as well!


----------



## Baileeboo77

Well that works out good!


----------



## bazzb

Yeah she is going to do a beta and check my prolactin
I already have the requisition so I can go anytime between 2-3 weeks


----------



## Baileeboo77

Thats great hopfully you will have a bfp :)


----------



## bazzb

Thx!!
I am hoping I actually ovulated lol


----------



## Baileeboo77

Im sure you did!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Yay for ovulation 

That's great news ladies
:babydust:


----------



## bazzb

thanks dawn! here's hoping :)

how r u hunny


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I'm good hun....5 dpo today.

Not feeling anything...hoping the tww flies by!


----------



## bazzb

i hope so too!

hoping you get a BFP

do you guys just use OPK to detect O?


----------



## Frustrated42

It's been awhile since I updated. DH and I took a break from ttc and am now back at it again. We have had many discussions recently about adopting a child.


----------



## bazzb

Oh that's good hunny

Gl to you


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Goodluck frustrated....any journey to a child is excitin!


Bazz...yes, I use opks. I also get ultrasounds done to monitor follies until O. So I know exactly when I ovulate.


----------



## bazzb

Ohhh that's neat 

I think I for sure O'd my temp is way up
So I'm 3 dpo :)


----------



## bazzb

Very happy :)
Even if I get af on about 10 days


----------



## nik25

Have you ladies used the clearblue fertility monitor? I Think that's initially what helped us Bc it showed a peak on cd9 which I thought was a fluke but dtd anyway and that was actually when I O'd and got my BFP:) 
Afm: I'm still on IV fluids from my C-Diff and dehydration:/ but baby is doing great and we find out what we are having on March 26:)


----------



## bazzb

Glad your doing better
Look forward to your gender scan

I bought the monitor but have been wAiting for af so I can start it
I bought it in January lol


----------



## TWINKLES80

That's great news bass and nik! Hope everyone is well! Second trimester starts tomorrow. Whew.. Thought worrying would stop :( but we know we're having a by and so far healthy and all is good.


----------



## bazzb

Wow second tri already 
Yay!!!!! I'm so happy for you twinkles

Did you have the blood test to confirm its a boy or ultrasound?


----------



## bazzb

Just see it in your signature now lol! I should have read that first


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Nik - excited for your next u/s

Bazz - yay you Od

Twinkles - congrats hun.mm so exciting a baby boy


----------



## bazzb

Thanks

Where r u in ur cycle ??


----------



## TWINKLES80

bazzb said:


> Wow second tri already
> Yay!!!!! I'm so happy for you twinkles
> 
> Did you have the blood test to confirm its a boy or ultrasound?




bazzb said:


> Just see it in your signature now lol! I should have read that first




Breaking Dawn said:


> Nik - excited for your next u/s
> 
> Bazz - yay you Od
> 
> Twinkles - congrats hun.mm so exciting a baby boy

Hi Ladies: 

Thank you so much! DH are just so happy he's healthy so far. 

Bazz - we actually did a new test that checks for health and gender at the same time as early as 9 weeks. Also saw his goods between his legs in an ultrasound. =) 

Breaking Dawn Thank you guys! .. praying you guys will get your bfp soon


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Bazz. 10dpo. Expecting a bfn.. ive got nothing this cycle.


----------



## bazzb

In 6do and no symptoms at all


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I've had random feelings but I think I can say it's due to other stuff going on...and don't think they are ttc symptoms.

You're almost half way thru they tww...yay!!!


----------



## bazzb

Yes it's been a long time since I've been In the 2ww!!

I don't plan on testing unless af hasn't shown by the 23


----------



## TWINKLES80

Breaking Dawn said:


> I've had random feelings but I think I can say it's due to other stuff going on...and don't think they are ttc symptoms.
> 
> You're almost half way thru they tww...yay!!!




bazzb said:


> In 6do and no symptoms at all

Just to let you know.. i had no symptoms either when i got my bfp. i actually went snowboarding because I was clueless. Fx for you guys!


----------



## Baileeboo77

Twinkles, I didnt know they could do a blood test to see gender. How do they do it?!?!


----------



## nik25

Girls don't give up:) I feel like this going to be your BFP month!! Bazzb your chart looks great! Breaking dawn- I had no symptoms also, infact I just knew I was out Bc I normally had some symptoms. :babydust: :babydust:


----------



## TWINKLES80

Baileeboo77 said:


> Twinkles, I didnt know they could do a blood test to see gender. How do they do it?!?!

Hi Bailee: 

It's primarly used for health of the baby which is more important and then option to check gender. 

Basically all it involves is a blood draw. In a nutshell they separate mom's blood and baby's blood and examine. 

It's new and supposedly 99.9 percent accurate.. but i'm still not painting the room blue just quite yet just in case. 

Hope you're well!


----------



## TWINKLES80

nik25 said:


> Girls don't give up:) I feel like this going to be your BFP month!! Bazzb your chart looks great! Breaking dawn- I had no symptoms also, infact I just knew I was out Bc I normally had some symptoms. :babydust: :babydust:

Nik.. hope you're feeling better! :thumbup:


----------



## Baileeboo77

TWINKLES80 said:


> Baileeboo77 said:
> 
> 
> Twinkles, I didnt know they could do a blood test to see gender. How do they do it?!?!
> 
> Hi Bailee:
> 
> It's primarly used for health of the baby which is more important and then option to check gender.
> 
> Basically all it involves is a blood draw. In a nutshell they separate mom's blood and baby's blood and examine.
> 
> It's new and supposedly 99.9 percent accurate.. but i'm still not painting the room blue just quite yet just in case.
> 
> Hope you're well!Click to expand...


Wow thats really cool :yipie:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Twinkles and Nik

Thanks so much for the supportive words.

I just hate getting my hopes up and seeing the dreaded bfn.

Twinkles... lol at snowboarding...little bean must have had some exciting fun days before you found out.


----------



## nik25

How is everyone doing?? Sending :dust: 
Afm I'm finally feeling better and got my IV taken out! And we found out we are team :pink: !!!!


----------



## Baileeboo77

Yay on team pink!!!!!! Thats great your doing better. Not much going on here, I finally had a regular cycle, I took soy so I think thats what did the trick!!


----------



## nik25

That's great news!! The cycle before I got my BFP was my first normal period in a long time so fingers crossed for you.


----------



## bazzb

Yay team pink 
Glad your feeling better hunny xx


----------



## AmandaWI

Congrats Nik! So glad you are feeling better :)

Bailee, that's great to hear you had a normal cycle! FX for your BFP!

Bazzb, how are things going with you?

AFM, I'm getting some energy back, but the nausea is still lingering. Although it's better than it was.


----------



## bazzb

I finally had af two weeks ago
Now just waiting to o

Glad ur getting energy back Amanda!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi Bazz!!!!!

So glad to hear AF came....yay finally.

Goodluck with O...and catching the egg :dance:


----------



## bazzb

Thx hun

How r u??


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I'm good...enjoying the weekend.

I'm in the TWW....so trying to be patient :)


----------



## bazzb

Good luck!!
Keep us posted


----------



## AmandaWI

Good luck Bazzb! So great to hear your cycle has ended and your waiting for O. FX for you :)


----------



## bazzb

Thank you :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Wow Amanda you are 18 wks along...how exciting :)


I'm 7 dpo today..

:dust:


----------



## AmandaWI

Thanks Breaking Dawn! It's crazy how fast the time is going by. The nausea is finally going away, just a little in the evening! And I've started to feel the baby moving :)

I'm really really really hoping you'll get your BFP in a week!!!!!! FX - double crossed - for you :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks Amanda.
I really really hope so too :flower:


----------



## nik25

Sending lots of :dust:!!


----------



## Baileeboo77

I cant believe yall are 18 weeks already! !! Thats great!!!


----------



## wontgiveup

Hi ladies it really sucks that i haven't been on in like two months, i hope everyones is doing well. I find out the gender tomorrow, we can't wait! As for me iv been having some problems, i believe it has everything to do with my digestive track, I had problems before pregnancy and now its just worse.. Im having large RIGHT intestinal spasms and there very painful at times, and its sore to the touch, i worry its my gallbladder or something but ill be sure to bring it up at the doctors tomorrow. Let me just say constipation, abdominal cramps, intestinal spasms is a very agravating and scary thing... IT SUCKS!
iv missed you guys, hope to be on more so i can keep up with all of you... of coarse i already keep up with bailee lol love ya girl, anyone else wants to look me up on Facebook feel free id love to chat, CASSANDRA (SELLS) HALL


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Wontgiveup... :hugs:

So good to see you...i expect a post from you tomorrow with Pink or Blue font. :dance:


----------



## Baileeboo77

I love you too!! I know what shes having but ill let her tell yall!!!!! :haha:


----------



## wontgiveup

Its a....
 



Attached Files:







Its a boy.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wontgiveup

Bailee i know you prob.. already read this on fb lol but thought i would share with the other ladies so i just copied and pasted my fb status lmao

He had his eyes open and is holding his leg, my fav photo of the day! He did a lot of cute things during the ultrasound. We have a lot of it on video, of him sucking his thumb, blowing bubbles, and rolling around and kicking mommy lol.. he likes doing that!
Its been a very exciting day for us.


----------



## Baileeboo77

Lmao yes I did read it lol im so happy for you! !!!!!!


----------



## bazzb

Congrats!!!!! Yay!!! Xx


----------



## Frustrated42

Congrats wontgiveup!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Awwww that's awesome....congrats hun!!!!


----------



## wontgiveup

ty ladies


----------



## AmandaWI

Just wanted to share some pics. We had our ultrasound last night and baby is doing great! Hope all you ladies are doing good!!


----------



## Baileeboo77

Awwww so sweet! ! Boy or girl?


----------



## AmandaWI

Thanks Bailee! We didn't find out and are excited for it to be a surprise :) How have you been doing? Has your cycle gotten more regular?


----------



## Baileeboo77

Well February my cycle was 27days and this month it was 31 which isnt too bad !!! I am jusg scared it will become longer but trying not to stress!!! Are you waiting till birth to find out the gender or are you having someone throw a gender surprise party? !!?


----------



## AmandaWI

That's pretty good! FX for you that it won't get any longer :) We are waiting until birth!


----------



## Baileeboo77

If its any longer idk what ill do it will be two years in October and I think im broken :(


----------



## AmandaWI

I'm sorry Bailee. Have you talked to your Dr about it?


----------



## Baileeboo77

He says he wont do anything for me. That I was just pg but that was like October 2011 and ended in a mc in December so I dont take that as just pg. He says nothing is wrong but how does he know he hasnt done any test!! I think I need a new doctor. ....


----------



## bazzb

Sorry hunny:(

My cycles r long.
I'd take yours anyway girl


----------



## Baileeboo77

Bazzb were in this together :hugs:


----------



## bazzb

Xx thx bump buddies for sure


----------



## wontgiveup

Aww i love you girls i pray things look up for you gals :) You'll all be mommys soon enough.:hugs:


----------



## TWINKLES80

Still here ladies.. I just don't post too much! All of you are in my thoughts.. Hugs! :hugs:


----------



## Baileeboo77

How are you feeling? ??


----------



## bazzb

Hope all the preggers are doing good! Xx


----------



## Baileeboo77

We better get pregnant before everyone has their baby lol :hugs: bazzb :)


----------



## bazzb

Lol xox I hope


----------



## nik25

Glad to see you all are still here:) sending extra :dust: your way!!


----------



## Ciaramystic

I'm still here and have my FX'd for all of you to get your BFP's soon!!!


----------



## wontgiveup

Fxd Fxd fxd!!!! Positive all around:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:hugs:


----------

